# IG's "Those Left Behind" Chapter 2



## industrygothica (Mar 8, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]The other game thread was quickly approaching 1000 posts.  As per the directive about overly-long threads, here's the new one.

Also, here's the new RG thread.  The other was too cluttered with characters who are no longer around.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Mar 9, 2008)

*Rogash*

The Dwarf scratches his neck absently. He points, "The sewers are that way,"  and sets off.


----------



## jkason (Mar 9, 2008)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*

Shai, relieved his tempermental new companion hasn't chosen to use the lightning so clearly at her disposal, quickly moves to follow the dwarf, Dyspeer on his heels.


----------



## Leif (Mar 9, 2008)

*Uulark Simental*



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> She adds as an aside to Uulark, "Nothing sinister, if that's what you're trying to imply. There are scrolls I need, which aren't always easy to come by, and that he agreed to procure and sell to me. I'd hate to have to start all over."



As Uulark joins the procession back to the dungeon, he says to Talshia,"No implication was intended, I just felt that information was being kept back from me for some reason, and that, naturally, spurred my curiosity."


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 9, 2008)

Talashia follows Uulark and nods, mollified.

"I need to summon an outsider for certain knowledge. Nothing you'd understand without knowing the intricities of arcane magic and the elements...but necessary for my continued growth. But scrolls capable of summoning such beings are often viewed with suspicion, so they can be hard to find in ordinary circles."

She sniffs disdainfully.


----------



## Leif (Mar 9, 2008)

*Uulark Simental*

"I learned long ago to leave Arcane Mysteries to those better suited to deal with them than I.  I am content now that no ill-will was intended.  Please forgive my question?


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 9, 2008)

[sblock=Scotley]Which sewer entrance are you leading them to? We have the original one in which you landed in a lake of poo, the second through which you ascended back into the city (close by which lies a hopefully dead winged minotaur), and another one, as yet unseen.  Rogash is leading, and he knows the city fairly well.  It's his call.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 9, 2008)

Leif said:
			
		

> "I learned long ago to leave Arcane Mysteries to those better suited to deal with them than I.  I am content now that no ill-will was intended.  Please forgive my question?




Tal waves a hand, her anger seems quickly roused and quickly faded.

"No harm done. No need for that."


----------



## Scotley (Mar 10, 2008)

[sblock=For the DM]My intention was to lead them back to the place where we exited rather than the river of poo. However, if he knows a third as yet unexplored option that might be best, as we seemed to be running out of places to explore before.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 10, 2008)

As they go, Talashia says absently to Caerwyn, "Look, he's not even checking the map. Dwarves are always so good with tunnels and so on...I guess it doesn't matter if it's natural or artificial."

Her tone is quite genuinely admiring.


----------



## Mista Collins (Mar 10, 2008)

Quietly, Tanith follows the dwarf as he leads the way.


----------



## Leif (Mar 10, 2008)

*Uulark Simental*

Uulark keeps a firm grip on his spear, and a careful eye peeled for the party's surroundings.

OOC:  Are we in any sort of marching order yet?  Or just all following the Dwarf in a big knot of folks?


----------



## Friadoc (Mar 12, 2008)

As they get closer to their goal, Friadoc will move forward in the line-up, so as to take up his position in the rolling point order with Rogash.

OOC

It's normally with Rogash, right, or am I screwing up names, again.


----------



## Mista Collins (Mar 13, 2008)

ooc: Tanith usually sits as near middle as possible


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 13, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]I wasn't especially concerned with a marching order until we're ready to descend back into the sewers, which is right now.[/sblock]

Rogash leads the other to the last entrance into the sewers with little effort--it seems that his many nights spent stumbling drunk around town have finally paid off a bit.

The surrounding area is quiet, and air coming from the grate seems more dusty than anything.


----------



## Leif (Mar 13, 2008)

*Uulark Simental*

Uulark will try to stake a position within easy reach of the front of the party, but not overly exposed.  (Perhaps beside Tanith, or maybe just ahead?)


----------



## jkason (Mar 13, 2008)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*

Shai readies his bow as the party lowers themselves back into the sewers. Dyspeer on his heels, he says, "I've been looking after our backs usually. Unless someone else likes that better?"


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 13, 2008)

"Really?"  Talashia asks, sounding surprised. "I thought you'd be in the front, so your...your friend could track the scriber's scent."


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 13, 2008)

The group lowers themselves down into a small, empty chamber.  The air is dry and dusty, a stark contrast to what you are used to.  The tiny room's only notable feature is a rusted iron gate on the east wall.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Mar 14, 2008)

Caerwyn takes the point position out of habit, unslinging his claymore so that it's close at hand if trouble should present itself.  "Right then, you lot are the experts, which way?"


----------



## Mista Collins (Mar 14, 2008)

"Is this a different entrance? I don't recall an iron gate." Tanith asks from the middle of the group. "It would make sense to come down a portion we haven't searched already."


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 14, 2008)

Talashia shrugs. "Check the map, I suppose."

"You do have a map, right?"


----------



## Leif (Mar 14, 2008)

*Uulark Simental*

"Well, Tanith, since you don't remember the iron gate, and want to explore a new area, why don't we see if the gate will open, which is by no means certain, judging from the rust."


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 14, 2008)

The gate is secured with a thick padlock.  Despite the apparent age of the gate itself, the lock seems to be in fine condition.

[sblock=OOC]Nac, Leif, and Mista Collins: Please put your characters in the new RG thread.  Be sure to place them in sblocks please.

Shayuri, if you could sblock Talashia, I'd greatly appreciate it.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Mar 14, 2008)

*Uulark Simental*

"Friadoc?  This looks like a job for a rogue."


----------



## Friadoc (Mar 14, 2008)

Reaching into a pouch at his belt, Friadoc nods slightly as his deft fingers produce a slight tension wrench and a pick with a squiggly end to it.

However, before the halfling attempts to open the lock, he examines it, both to check for any traps that it may hold and then to try and pick the lock.

"Better safe than sorry," says Friadoc with a wry chuckle.

Friadoc then attempts to pick the lock.


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 14, 2008)

Friadoc doesn't find any traps, and after a minute of fiddling with the lock he still hasn't opened it.


----------



## Leif (Mar 14, 2008)

*Uulark*

"Okay, I feel safe now, you can open it!"


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Mar 14, 2008)

Caerwyn spits on his hands and raises his greatsword suggestively.  "Do you have any attachment to that lock, because if not I've got a much quicker pick right here."

OOC: Power Attack, the fighter's lockpick.


----------



## Leif (Mar 14, 2008)

*Uulark*

Uulark reaches back to get the crowbar hanging on his backpack, and offers it to Caerwyn.  "Might this do the trick, you think?


----------



## jkason (Mar 14, 2008)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> "Really?"  Talashia asks, sounding surprised. "I thought you'd be in the front, so your...your friend could track the scriber's scent."




Shai blushes slightly. "Dys has a great nose, but that bloke's been gone a while now; I'm not sure there'd really be any scent to follow."



> Talashia shrugs. "Check the map, I suppose."
> 
> "You do have a map, right?"




Seemingly with nothing but real admiration, Shai says, "A map would have been a great idea! We should have mapped last time, for sure. Wish we'd had you along then. But maybe you could do it now? I mean, I figure you're good with the writing and all. You seem all learned and such, yeah?"


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 14, 2008)

Talashia eyes Shai with suspicion, then says sourly, "I meant from the city. This isn't a natural cavern you know. Surely the magistrate has maps of the sewers, so they know where to go if there's blockage or other...such things."


----------



## Leif (Mar 14, 2008)

*Uulark*

"But the places that we are most interested in will not be on a sewer map.   At least, I would have thought that you folk had your fill of the sewers the last time you were here!  I have an idea that we are not going to find the goal of our quest floating along in a sewer.  This chamber doesn't look like a  sewer, is it one?"


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 14, 2008)

[sblock=Leif]







			
				Leif said:
			
		

> Walking back beside Aunt Minnie (his donkey), Uulark clears gets his crowbar from its place.  Clearing his throat, Uulark offers the crowbar to Caerwyn.  "If I was you, I wouldn't be so eager to blunt my sword on that gate, especially when we have other tools available."




Would you please tell me just how in the world you got a donkey down here?  An impressive feat, to say the least. [/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 14, 2008)

"I have no idea," Talashia replies. "A map would have told us."
She shrugs.

"Regardless, if there's no map, there's no map. When we leave, if we haven't succeeded yet, I'll see if I can find and get one. For now, lets move on. We'll just tell them we found the gate already smashed."


----------



## Leif (Mar 14, 2008)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> [sblock=Leif]
> 
> Would you please tell me just how in the world you got a donkey down here?  An impressive feat, to say the least. [/sblock]



[sblock=DM]I shrank him down reeeeal small, and put him in my pocket?     Sorry, wasn't thinking.  Fixed it, sorta.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Mar 14, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "I have no idea," Talashia replies. "A map would have told us."
> She shrugs.
> "Regardless, if there's no map, there's no map. When we leave, if we haven't succeeded yet, I'll see if I can find and get one. For now, lets move on. We'll just tell them we found the gate already smashed."



After doing a bit of mental gymnastics, and deciding that it would be totally unjust for us to be held responsible for such damage down here, where there are, presumably, dangerous creatures prowling around all day, every day, Uulark says, "Well, yeah!  It WAS, wasn't it?.....sure looked that way to me....." 

OOC:  My attempt to play up the Chaotic part of Uulark's alignment.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Mar 14, 2008)

OOC: Well I was figuring since the sword is magic (and thus has better hardness than steel)  it'd be okay.  If not I'll make do.  No matter what the weapon, so long as I can two-hand it I can break through most things with a few rounds.


----------



## Mista Collins (Mar 14, 2008)

_A map? Why'd I not think of that myself?_ Tanith thinks to herself as she watches Friadoc go to work on the lock. "Friadoc's an accomplished locksmith. I'm sure he can get this. I feel kind of bad if we were to just smash it. Maybe the city put it here for a reason."


----------



## Friadoc (Mar 14, 2008)

"A couple more moments of patience, please," says Friadoc as he works the lock. "Not only does the lady Tanith of a point, but..."

Friadoc looks up the lock, before switching to a different pick and continuing, "I'd prefer to avoid any unwanted, or needed, noise...knowing our luck, it'd attact that fell minotaur's big brother, which I'd prefer to avoid."


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 15, 2008)

After a couple more moments Friadoc hears the lock click, and appears quite satisfied with himself.  He stands up with a confident smile and gives it a little pull... and it doesn't move.

[sblock=ooc]Two rounds, two failed checks.  Think it's time to let the _other_ rogue give it a go?[/sblock]


----------



## Friadoc (Mar 15, 2008)

"Well, frak," mutters Friadoc before giving a resounding, "Next."


----------



## Leif (Mar 15, 2008)

*Uulark*

"Could I suggest that you also give him a hand, Friadoc, and let him gain the benefit of your attempts?

OOC:  Scotley should be back home by around Sunday.  He was hoping to have internet acess where he is, but I doubt if we should count on that.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 15, 2008)

*Rogash*

Hanging his axe on his belt, Rogash pulls out a finely made set of tools and applies his own skills to the lock. "Tricky one eh?" His tongue protrudes from the side of his mouth as he concentrates.

OOC: Open Locks +13


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 15, 2008)

Rogash inserts his finely made picks into the lock and puts his dwarven fingers to work.  Amazingly, after only a few seconds of his tongue wagging out of his mouth, the lock falls open with apparent ease (Open Lock 16+13=pass).


----------



## Leif (Mar 15, 2008)

*Uulark*

"Good job, Rogash!  So, you have not explored what lies behind this door, have you?  Well, then, let's all keep a sharp eye out and get on with it!  Uulark seems very excited and happy to be adventuring once again.


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 16, 2008)

A small landing on the other side of the gate serves two descending stairwells: one to the east, the other to the north.


----------



## Leif (Mar 16, 2008)

*Uulark Simental*

Uulark quietly says in dwarvish, "So which way is your preference Rogash?"


----------



## Scotley (Mar 16, 2008)

*Rogash*

The dwarf responds, "Aye, we've not yet been this way. Either stair is fine by me. Unless someone has a preference we'll go North. Our custom has been for Friadoc and I to lead."


----------



## Leif (Mar 17, 2008)

*Uulark Simental*

Uulark, still being quiet about it, says, "Very well, then, I'll yield my place to Friadoc, and I'm happy and relieved to do so!  Is there room for me in the rank behind you two?


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 18, 2008)

So we're going down the north stairs, in the following marching order, correct?

Rogash
Friadoc
Uulark
Tanith
Talishia
Caerwyn
Shai & Dyspeer


----------



## Leif (Mar 18, 2008)

OOC:  If Caerwyn and/or Shaimon (or anybody else for that matter) wants to be closer to the front, Uulark will switch places.  Uulark is happy where he is, but he's just annoyingly accomodating.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 18, 2008)

*Rogash*

OOC: I've got a bad feeling about this, but yes, Rogash will take point. He can see in the dark after all.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Mar 18, 2008)

OOC: Caerwyn will swap with Uulark so as to be more likely within choppin' range of things.


----------



## Leif (Mar 18, 2008)

New World Marching Order

Rogash
Friadoc
Caerwyn
Tanith
Talashia
Uulark
Shai & Dyspeer

Look okay to all now?


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 19, 2008)

Leif said:
			
		

> New World Marching Order
> 
> Rogash
> Friadoc
> ...




ooc: Looks fantastic to me.  Everyone ready to move on?


----------



## Mista Collins (Mar 19, 2008)

....ready as Tanith will ever be.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 19, 2008)

Talashia follows Tanith through, followed by whoever.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 19, 2008)

Waugh...oops. Double.


----------



## Leif (Mar 19, 2008)

Uulark follows Talashia.

"Come on, Shai."


----------



## Friadoc (Mar 19, 2008)

Friadoc appears to be ready.

OOC

Good to go.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Mar 19, 2008)

Caerwyn ventures boldly forth behind the rogues.


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 19, 2008)

Past the gate a steep stairwell leads down into a narrow corridor.  The hallway splits into a T after only a short distance.

Q quick search of the right branch reveals that it turns to the left and doubles back on itself, while the left goes on for some 30 feet before turning to the left.


----------



## Leif (Mar 19, 2008)

*Uulark Simental*

OOC:  From his new vantage point near the rear of the party, Uulark is more or less a spectator for now.  He likes that just fine -- no pressure, you see.  At the moment he is making sure that his spear is ready to use, and that he is prepared to use it if necessary.

"So you guys haven't been this way before?" Uulark quietly asks Tanith.


----------



## Mista Collins (Mar 19, 2008)

"Nope, this is new territory for us," The female wizard says to her new adventuring companion, with her crossbow in hand. "Hopefully the results will be less dramatic from our first trip."


----------



## Leif (Mar 20, 2008)

*Uulark Simental*



			
				Mista Collins said:
			
		

> "Nope, this is new territory for us," The female wizard says to her new adventuring companion, with her crossbow in hand. "Hopefully the results will be less dramatic from our first trip."



"It's not so much the drama that I mind.  Shoot, I LOVE a good play!  What gets me down is Tragedies.  I'll be trying my best to make sure that this isn't one of those."


----------



## Scotley (Mar 20, 2008)

*Rogash*

"Which way Friadoc? I have no preference though perhaps the path that seems less foul smelling would be best?"  

OOC: Anyone using light sources?


----------



## Leif (Mar 20, 2008)

*Uulark*

OOC:  I sure hope someone has a light source!  If not maybe Uulark better wait on the surface for you guys?


----------



## Friadoc (Mar 21, 2008)

After a brief look of thought passes across his face, Friadoc says, "I'd say left, but I wanna check out the double back on the right, first...it just seems odd."

OOC

Friadoc would like to search for traps and secret doors, as it seems odd to have a tunnel go to no where.


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 21, 2008)

Friadoc said:
			
		

> After a brief look of thought passes across his face, Friadoc says, "I'd say left, but I wanna check out the double back on the right, first...it just seems odd."
> 
> OOC
> 
> Friadoc would like to search for traps and secret doors, as it seems odd to have a tunnel go to no where.




Friadoc doesn't find any traps or secret doors.  However, the more he studies the layout of the place, the less sense it seems to make.  The entire system seems to be completely random.


----------



## Leif (Mar 21, 2008)

*Uulark Simental*

"Friadoc, did you also check the floor?  We should inspect the ceiling, too, if we can."


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 21, 2008)

The floor was included in his search.  The ceiling, on the other hand, will take a bit of doing from the little man.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 21, 2008)

Catching a whiff of Friadoc's suspicion, Talashia murmurs a spell and looks around, even retracing their steps a bit as she scans the walls of the passages.

(Detect Magic. Checking to see if there's any auras in the corridor that aren't pinned to our lewt.)


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 21, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Catching a whiff of Friadoc's suspicion, Talashia murmurs a spell and looks around, even retracing their steps a bit as she scans the walls of the passages.
> 
> (Detect Magic. Checking to see if there's any auras in the corridor that aren't pinned to our lewt.)




Nothing...


----------



## Leif (Mar 21, 2008)

*Uulark*

"I guess that puts us right back where we started.  I believe that you originally suggested 'to the left,' Friadoc?"


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 21, 2008)

"If there's anything hidden around here, it isn't with magic," Talashia reports in a deadpan, bored tone. "It's not much of a sewer, is it?"


----------



## Leif (Mar 21, 2008)

*Uulark*

"Oh, I don't know, Talashia; as sewers go, I'd have to say that this one ranks right up there near the top, fragrant bouquet and all."


----------



## jkason (Mar 21, 2008)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> "If there's anything hidden around here, it isn't with magic," Talashia reports in a deadpan, bored tone. "It's not much of a sewer, is it?"




Shai's brow furrows in confusion. "Do they decorate the sewers where you come from?" he asks. Once again, his question seems genuine rather than sarcastic. "I guess I'm just glad we didn't have to wade through sewage this time."


----------



## Scotley (Mar 21, 2008)

*Rogash*

The dwarf crosses his arms and stares at the strange layout here while considering the discussion. He mutters, "guess this is what comes of humans and Kobolds building tunnels..."  

OOC: Does his stonecunning or search skill reveal anything the others have missed.


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 21, 2008)

Scotley said:
			
		

> The dwarf crosses his arms and stares at the strange layout here while considering the discussion. He mutters, "guess this is what comes of humans and Kobolds building tunnels..."
> 
> OOC: Does his stonecunning or search skill reveal anything the others have missed.




Everything looks normal--at least as normal is it can here.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 21, 2008)

*Rogash*

"Well, no sense standing around admiring the scenery. Let's backtrack and go the other way."


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 22, 2008)

"That's not what I meant," Talashia complains to Shai. "I just meant...I was expecting secret passages and hidden cult temples and giant monstrous animals that were flushed down here from secret arcane laboratories... This is just...a stinky tunnel."


----------



## Leif (Mar 23, 2008)

*Uulark Simental*

Uulark laughs as he watches Shai's and Talashia's verbal sparring.  "That's just an added bonus of our adjusted order of march:  I'm in a perfect position to keep you two from fighting!"


----------



## Scotley (Mar 23, 2008)

*Rogash*

The dwarf can help but smile, "Lass, I think you'll find all of that and more before we are done here if our last trip is any indication."


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 23, 2008)

The left corridor turns to the left again and continues on for a bit beforeturning yet one more tiem to the left, apparently circling the small chamber through which you descended.  It empties into a long, straight hallway, the end of which not even Rogash can see with his darkvision.  A small opening just up and to the left reveals another set of stairs, ascending into further blackness.


----------



## Leif (Mar 23, 2008)

*Uulark Simental*

"Okay, so that's three lefts in a row, which equals one right, doesn't it?  So we should be heading to the east now, if we started out facing north.  I don't wonder that you took to a sewage pipe to escape this maze before!"


----------



## Scotley (Mar 23, 2008)

*Rogash*

"Let's check these stairs before we venture too far afield."


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 23, 2008)

The stairs lead up to a small landing.  A rusted iron gate swings on its hinges, the open lock dangling from one of the bars.  Beyond is a familiar-looking room with an opening overhead that leads back out of the sewers.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Mar 23, 2008)

"Well, at least you know a way out here, we can always come back here if we've got to make a dash for it," says Caerwyn idly as he shifts his sword over to his other shoulder.


----------



## Leif (Mar 23, 2008)

*Uulark Simental*

"Perhaps we should take a moment and make this gate look a bit more normal, in case any who live down here happen by this way?"


----------



## Scotley (Mar 24, 2008)

*Rogash*

"I'm am loath to re-lock it considering that the locks are pretty tough here. We can at least try to make it look closed while we are here."

Once that is done Rogash leads the others down the long passage.


----------



## Leif (Mar 24, 2008)

*Uulark*

"Just closed is fine.  I was just talking about its appearance from a distance.  If someone inspects it closely, we will not be able to fool them, of course."


----------



## Friadoc (Mar 24, 2008)

"Those locks are one thing that has me thinking that someone not only knows what is going on down here, but is trying to keep it controlled," says Friadoc quietly. "However, I could just be paranoid."


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 24, 2008)

"A gate that opens into the sewers from the street being locked doesn't sound like evidence of a conspiracy to me," Talashia points out dryly. "It sounds like good sense. Otherwise you'd get all sorts of undesirables rummaging around down here. Present company excepted, of course."


----------



## Mista Collins (Mar 24, 2008)

"Spend enough time down here, and even the sweetest smelling person will become undesirable," Tanith says trying to keep the mood light, because she knows it won't last.


----------



## Leif (Mar 24, 2008)

*Uulark*

"Okay, let's go back to the long straight hallway."

OOC:  See post 85.


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 24, 2008)

After nearly 40 feet down the long, straight hallway another opening appears on the left.  While the area around the entrance wasn't bad, the foul smell of the environment is getting steadily worse, and there's no mistaking where you are now.

Up ahead Rogash thinks he can see yet another opening on the left of this long stretch.


OOC: So we've basically got a really long hallway with two openings a distance apart on the left side.  

I'm assuming someone here's got a torch, though no one has stated such.


----------



## jkason (Mar 25, 2008)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> OOC: So we've basically got a really long hallway with two openings a distance apart on the left side.
> 
> I'm assuming someone here's got a torch, though no one has stated such.




((OOC: Shai has a couple of sunrods left if no one else has light they prefer.))


----------



## Scotley (Mar 25, 2008)

*Rogash*

The dwarf eases up to the first opening on the left and takes a peek.


----------



## Leif (Mar 25, 2008)

*Uulark Simental*

Uulark casts a wary eye behind the party, making sure that all is as it should be, namely, empty and deserted.


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 25, 2008)

The first opening on the left is a short 10 foot corridor that quickly turns back again to the right, and then to the left yet again. The air in this general area is a bit more damp--as well as in the main corridor you're coming from--and the smell is growing more pungent.

Thankfully, the area behind Uulark remains quiet and still.

For now...


----------



## Scotley (Mar 26, 2008)

*Rogash*

Speaking softly, "Twisting side passage, can't see much. Smells foul. I say we continue forward and check out the other side passage first."


----------



## Leif (Mar 26, 2008)

*Uulark Simental*

Uulark doesn't even speak, he just nods.


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 26, 2008)

Rogash continues down the corridor.  The floor begins to get damp, and quickly gets a bit deeper as the his footfalls splash through the sewage.

Talishia cringes from the her spot in line--it's beginning to look a lot more like a sewer now, as the filth covers her foot-coverings.

Forward, Rogash stops suddenly.  He recognizes this place.  A corridor to the left should lead into the pool of waste that introduced them to this underground nightmare.  And directly ahead just at the end of his darkvision he can barely make out the silhouette of the defeated minotaur.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 26, 2008)

*Rogash*

Thinking it will be good for the newcomers, the dwarf continues forward a bit. "Ah I think I know where we are now. This is where we faced the big outsider." He moves until the fallen form is in the light.


----------



## Mista Collins (Mar 26, 2008)

'Yes, I recognize this area now." Tanith says as they approach the corpse. "But I have no sense of direction and couldn't tell you anything other than that we have been here before."


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 27, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]Who's got the big guy's axe, by the way?  I can't remember.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 27, 2008)

Her face set in a stoic mask of disgust as her feet make squishing noises in the muck, Talashia seems to take some welcome distraction in going over to the fallen minotaur's body and giving it a good look.

"You say you killed this thing?" The look she gives the group is a little surprised, and a little grudgingly impressed. "How long has it been would you guess?"


----------



## jkason (Mar 27, 2008)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> "You say you killed this thing?" The look she gives the group is a little surprised, and a little grudgingly impressed. "How long has it been would you guess?"




"Just last night," Shai says, "Tanith roasted the bugger good, but we needed to rest if we were gonna find any more like that'un. Would have been right before we met you lot at the inn."


----------



## Leif (Mar 27, 2008)

*Uulark Simental*

"Well, gentlemen, I am impressed indeed!  But, did I understand you to say that the minotaur was an Outsider??  I had always believed, perhaps mistakenly, that minotaurs were natural beasts.  Ugly, yes, but still natural."


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 27, 2008)

Talashia gathers up the hem of her skirt to her knees before hunkering down to get a better look. She gingerly pokes at its wingtip and scrapes its hide with a nail.

"This isn't a normal minotaur. It may well have been born on this plane, but not of mortals. Well...not _only_ of mortals. I could almost feel sorry for its mother...or father as the case may be. Fiends don't have a reputation for being gentle with their paramours, of any species."

She stands up and wipes her hand off on her hip with a grimace.

"It's still here, so it probably wasn't called via spell."

(OOC - Taking 10 on a Knowledge: Planes check, basically. To save a little time, hopefully, I'm assuming that it's a Half-Fiend Minotaur...but if the knowledge check would reveal anything beyond that, or that it's wrong, let me know and I'll edit accordingly. )


----------



## Leif (Mar 27, 2008)

*Uulark Simental*

"Oh, yes, I understand now.  Hmmm, let me take a look at the beastie also," says Uulark.

Knowledge (the planes) check = 18
(oops!  I forgot to copy the link)

Knowledge (religion) check = 22
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1541029/

Spellcraft check (to see if I can tell if it suffered a spell effect shortly before it died) = 8
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1541032/ 

"Why think you that we are faced with such extraordinary creatures here?  Do we pursue a Summoner?  And, anyway, aren't earthly minotaurs fierce enough for most people?"


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 27, 2008)

Uulark notes that the creature appears to have been burned rather badly, but nothing else out of the ordinary considering the circumstances.



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> (OOC - Taking 10 on a Knowledge: Planes check, basically. To save a little time, hopefully, I'm assuming that it's a Half-Fiend Minotaur...but if the knowledge check would reveal anything beyond that, or that it's wrong, let me know and I'll edit accordingly. )




ooc: Your assumption would be correct.


----------



## Leif (Mar 27, 2008)

*Uulark Simental*

"Even the typical sewer air seemed a breeze in the springtime compared to the atmosphere near this....this _thing_.  Let us hurry and leave it far behind us.


----------



## Mista Collins (Mar 27, 2008)

"Just you wait until we come across some of the other things we left for dead down here. Burnt flesh is worse than burnt hair. Specially amorphous flesh."  Tanith says as she steps around the body. "They will make this minotuar smell better than the morning dew on the first day of spring."]


----------



## Scotley (Mar 28, 2008)

*Rogash*

While the others examine the dead thing, the dwarf consentrates on the geography of the area. 

OOC: Are their any areas we didn't explore? If so he'll lead the party that way.


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 28, 2008)

There was the door Friadoc was trying to get through when the cave-in happened.  There is also the second corridor back by the iron gate that you came through.  Rogash should be able to get there relatively easy from here (meaning that, in the interest of getting things going, I'm not going to make you fumble your way back through this f'd up maze again.  ).


----------



## Scotley (Mar 28, 2008)

*Ragash*

OOC: Many thanks! The corridor near the gate if you please. Rogash is none too eager to return to the scene of one of our failures.


----------



## Friadoc (Mar 30, 2008)

Briefly, Friadoc seems more tenative down in the sewers, however after a few moments his courage takes hold and he'll continue to share point, doing his part, with his low-light seeing friend.

"The oddity of the traps in this place made for our previous foray to be a bit harrowing," says Friadoc during one of the points he is closer to the main group.


----------



## Leif (Mar 30, 2008)

*Uulark Simental*

"You fellows know the lay of this place, at least compared to me, so I'm ready to follow wherever you choose to lead me.


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 2, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]Sorry for the delay, I actually completely missed Scotley's post.[/sblock]

Rogash leads the group back down the winding corridors toward your latest entrance, and back and around the previously unexplored hallway.  It does a fair bit of winding itself, and finally leads to a steep downward staircase, at the end of which is a sharp left turn accompanied by two smaller downward stairs.  The entire corridor finally empties into small, dust-filled chamber.  One long step stretches the width of the room, leading down into the chamber proper.  The smell of the sewer has completely left this place, replaced instead by dust and decay.


----------



## Leif (Apr 2, 2008)

*Uulark Simental*

OOC:  Is there anything visible in the room other than dust and signs of disuse?  Any inhabitants?  Other exits?


----------



## Mista Collins (Apr 3, 2008)

*Tanith*

"I am not an expert in architecture, but I would assume we are no longer in what the city would refer to as their _sewer_. Is this stone work newer or does it appear to be just as old as the rest of what we've seen?"


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 3, 2008)

Rogash can notice a difference in the stonework.  While it is still most certainly ancient, it is likely a newer construction than the sewer above.

An archway on the wall immediately to your right leads to another downward stairs, and a small doorway at the back of the room leads out.


----------



## Leif (Apr 3, 2008)

*Uulark Simental*

"Shall we explore this level before we go deeper and leave who knows what between us and the exit?" says Uulark, pointing to the doorway at the back of the room.


----------



## jkason (Apr 3, 2008)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



			
				Leif said:
			
		

> "Shall we explore this level before we go deeper and leave who knows what between us and the exit?" says Uulark, pointing to the doorway at the back of the room.




Shai nods. "Might be this is where all the nasties have been coming from," he suggests. "Most of 'em sure aren't what you'd expect to see in a normal sewer."


----------



## Friadoc (Apr 6, 2008)

"It is a curious place and find," says Friadoc. "That is for sure."


----------



## Leif (Apr 6, 2008)

*Uulark Simental*

OOC:  From his position towards the rear of the party, Uulark will wait for those in front of him to lead onward.  To the door, presumably...


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 7, 2008)

"I think we should make sure there's nothing up here right now before we go farther down," Talashia notes.

"If we have to come back out in a hurry, we won't want to bump into another minotaur like that."


----------



## Scotley (Apr 7, 2008)

"I'd say this is newer than the sewers. It certainly smells better"  He ponders a moment, "we can see where the door leads before going further down I suppose." He takes a moment to look over the door before trying to open it.

OOC: Search +9 
I'm a little confused perhaps, is this a door leading back the way we came or into new territory? If we've already been beyond it then Rogash would lead the party to the stairs.


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 7, 2008)

The doorway leads to an unfamiliar spiral stairway, leading farther downward still.  Seems there may be no limits to the depth of this place.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 7, 2008)

*Rogash*

"The stairs? Or the The stairs?" Asks the dwarf with a wry grin. "Perhaps we can secure the door and take the other stairs?"


----------



## Leif (Apr 7, 2008)

*Uulark Simental*

"If I may make an observation and a sugestion, the stairs in the passageway are the more obvious of the two, and probably the ones most often used.  If we take the stairs behind the door, we may be able to reach an area where we will not be expected, and the creatures there may not be as prepared to face us."


----------



## Mista Collins (Apr 8, 2008)

Tanith sits there patiently while the others discuss the group's options. She was lost the moment the group made their first turn. She is glad she is with people who have a better understanding of underground travel and a sense of direction.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 8, 2008)

*Rogash*

"I've really no preference as to which stair we take. The smaller will do as well as the larger for me. Friadoc, have you a preference since you are likely to be out front as well?"


----------



## Leif (Apr 8, 2008)

*Uulark Simental*

In hushed, very quiet tones, Uulark says, "I never intended to cause a huge contrversy about this.  I was just making an observation.  Please, go whichever way you desire, but, please, please, please, lead us somewhere now!"


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 10, 2008)

"Oh by the storms," Talashia mutters. She points at the spiral staircase.

"That one first. You might want to check the steps just inside to see if there's any unpleasant surprises. Otherwise, lets go."


----------



## jkason (Apr 10, 2008)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> "Oh by the storms," Talashia mutters. She points at the spiral staircase.
> 
> "That one first. You might want to check the steps just inside to see if there's any unpleasant surprises. Otherwise, lets go."




Shai snaps out of his reverie as Tal points. "I'm never good at making up my mind like that," he says with an appreciative smile, lining up to go down the spiral staircase unless others object.


----------



## Leif (Apr 10, 2008)

*Uulark Simental*

Uulark resignedly shakes his head and follows along, occasionally looking behind the goup just in case.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 11, 2008)

*Rogash*

With a shrug, Rogash examins the spiral staircase for traps and if it seems safe leads the group down.


----------



## Leif (Apr 13, 2008)

*Uulark Simental*

"I really must get over some of my over-cautious tendencies," mutters Uulark, and even more under his breath he adds, "Onward, then, no one lives forever."


----------



## Mista Collins (Apr 13, 2008)

"Nothing wrong with being over careful." Tanith says as she follows the others further down the staircase.


----------



## Friadoc (Apr 13, 2008)

"Sorry for the fugue, Rogash," says Friadoc as he finally pipes up as he moves to assist Rogash in his check. "I don't know why, but my mind felt the need to wander down an old path."

OOC

I'm sorry for the lack of posting, folks, it has been an odd series of weeks for me, but things should be *knocks on wood* okay for me now.


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 13, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]I'll get an update ASAP.  Hopefully I'll be able to prepare it tonight at work and post it in the morning when I get home, but no promises.[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 15, 2008)

The narrow stairs lead down to a small landing.  From there an iron spiral staircase leads father down into the unknown.  Your footfalls echo heavily off the steps, no matter how quiet to try to be.  After descending probably 20 feet the group spills out into a corridor that turns to the right and to the right again.  A short hallway leads to yet more downward stairs, and Rogash can see an opening just beyond the landing beneath.

A faint shuffling can be heard from beyond that point.

ooc: someone clarify a marching order, please.


----------



## Leif (Apr 15, 2008)

*Uulark Simental*



			
				industrygothica said:
			
		

> ooc: someone clarify a marching order, please.



OOC:  The last word that was said about this put the marching order thusly:

Rogash
Friadoc
Caerwyn
Tanith
Talashia
Uulark
Shai & Dyspeer

For those areas where we are able to proceed two abreast, then I suggest the following:

Rogash  Friadoc
Caerwyn  Tanith
Talashia  Uulark
Shai  Dyspeer

comments, anyone?


----------



## jkason (Apr 15, 2008)

Leif said:
			
		

> OOC:  The last word that was said about this put the marching order thusly:
> 
> Rogash
> Friadoc
> ...




Sounds right to me.


----------



## Friadoc (Apr 16, 2008)

OOC

Works for me, too.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 16, 2008)

*Rogash*

OOC: Marching order looks right to me. 

Rogash redies shield and axe then waits to see of something shuffles into view. If the noise stops without anything appearing, he continues forward slowly.


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 16, 2008)

Something small.  Might be another kobold, but but Rogash thinks there's something not right with it.


----------



## Leif (Apr 16, 2008)

*Uulark Simental*

OOC:  So, if I understood the explanation correctly, this lone kobold is down a flight of stairs from our present position.  Is that correct?  If it is, then wouldn't we be able to possibly escape his attention altogether just by being quiet?  Or should we just gangbang the scaly little booger?


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 16, 2008)

Leif said:
			
		

> OOC:  So, if I understood the explanation correctly, this lone kobold is down a flight of stairs from our present position.  Is that correct?  If it is, then wouldn't we be able to possibly escape his attention altogether just by being quiet?  Or should we just gangbang the scaly little booger?




It is correct that this small creature is at the bottom of a small flight of stairs.  It is incorrect to assume that it is a kobold (though given prior experience it would be a logical assumption), or that it is alone.  It is simply the only one that can be seen at the moment.

Then again, it could be alone.


----------



## Leif (Apr 16, 2008)

*Uulark Simental*

"Quickly, men, ladies, take cover behind the corner and perhaps we can spring an ambush on these beasts," says Uulark as quietly as possible.


----------



## Mista Collins (Apr 17, 2008)

Tanith backs around the corner and waits patiently with crossbow in hand.


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 17, 2008)

Whatever it is continues to shuffle downstairs and doesn't pay you any attention.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 17, 2008)

Talashia frowns as she watches the thing.

"Moves kind of like an animated corpse," she says softly. "Isn't someone going to go take a look?"


----------



## Friadoc (Apr 17, 2008)

OOC

IG, how much light is down where it is at? Total darkness, or?


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 17, 2008)

Friadoc said:
			
		

> OOC
> 
> IG, how much light is down where it is at? Total darkness, or?




None.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 17, 2008)

*Rogash*

"We don't want to go touching that chaos stuff ready your missles in case it is more of the deformed ones." Rogash steps forward slowly shield and axe at the ready.


----------



## Leif (Apr 17, 2008)

*Uulark Simental*

Uulark draws out a sunrod, activates it, and holds it up.  Then he brings forth his Holy Symbol, The Circle of Life, and says, "Did someone say, 'Undead'?"


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 17, 2008)

Uulark holds up his sunrod from near the back of the group as Rogash leads them father down the steps.  As the room comes into focus, the dwarf realizes the horror that has overtaken this place.

Talashia's words are true enough, as no less than ten lifeless kobolds wonder aimlessly back and forth in this small area.  Occasionally one lashes out at another with a heavy blow and then quickly forgets and moves on.

Perhaps even more fearsome is the mutating mound of viscous flesh moving throughout the hoard.  It too lashes out every so often at one of the smaller creatures, but quickly moves on, apparently dissatisfied with its current quarry.

The inhabitants of the room seem to take notice as the light of the sunrod penetrates the darkness.


----------



## Leif (Apr 17, 2008)

*Uulark Simental*

Uulark boldly presents his Holy Symbol to the foul creatures and forcefully states, "The Holy Circle of Life smite thy lifeless forms!


----------



## Mista Collins (Apr 17, 2008)

The mound of viscous flesh worries Tanith. She readies her crossbow and waits to see what happens after Uurlark tries to turn them.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 18, 2008)

"No one go rushing in until I've had a chance to throw some spells in!" Talashia barks. She crosses her arms at the wrists before her, fingers splaying like the feathers of a bird's wings. Lightning crackles up from her elbows, wreathing her forearms and hands in dancing cerulean arcs of energy that cast her grim smile in stark relief.

(Are we rolling init? )


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 18, 2008)

They're not in much of a position to react yet, so I'm going to give you guys the surprise round, and I'll roll initiative afterwards.  You can decide amongst yourselves the best order to do things until then--just don't take too long, might ruin the surprise.


----------



## Leif (Apr 18, 2008)

*Uulark Simental*

OOC:  I'll go ahead with the turn attempt, since it's quick, easy, and has no chance of collateral damage.  I'm re-entering Uulark's words simply for convenience sake and to add the die roll for the attempt.

Uulark says, "The Holy Circle of Life smite thy lifeless forms!" as he forcefully presents his gleaming silver holy symbol.

OOC:  Die roll for turning:  1d20+2=13 (Uulark considered 7th level cleric for this purpose only) http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1569435/


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 22, 2008)

Uulark steps forward with his holy symbol and makes his proclamation.  The air is filled with a holy light, and the screeches from the small pierce your ears as each fall one by one into a lifeless heap, finally gone from their curse.

Remaining, still, is the bubbling chaos beast, it's twisted form snapping and cracking as new limbs form an disappear again in an instant.


----------



## Leif (Apr 22, 2008)

*Uulark Simental*

"Okay, I took care of MY ten, now can all the rest of you manage to take out that....that....bubbling cauldron of flesh that still remains?" 

OOC:  Uulark's initiative = 21 http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1572872/


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 22, 2008)

Attack: 12 (ranged touch)
Damage: 9 (electric)
Entangled for: 1 round
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1572906/

"This should slow it down."

Talshia flicks a hand casually towards the beast and speaks a sharp word in an indecipherable tongue. Her hair rises, and the thick smell of ozone fills the air as lightning curls intimately around her arm to her hand, then lances out in an actinic blue blaze! The bolt seems to snake in midair, curving around those in front of Talshia without striking them. Even so, she seems a bit overconfident, and is clearly not really putting much into aiming this spell.

(If it hits)

Arcs of electricity sputter and crackle around the chaos beast even when the original blast has faded into a line of smoke in the air, clenching its muscles and impeding its movements.

(Using the Bracers of Entangling Blast! Halves the damage from my Seeking Ray spell (which I've already accounted for by only rolling 2d6 ), but causes the target to be entangled for 1d3 rounds if it takes damage from the spell. If by some miracle that hits, hopefully it'll stop the creature from moving so we can deploy freely after the surprise round. )

Init: 15
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1572910/


----------



## Scotley (Apr 22, 2008)

*Rogash*

Not eager to get close to the chaos beast, Rogash quickly switches to his bow and reaches for an arrow.


----------



## Mista Collins (Apr 22, 2008)

Saving her arcane capabilities for another time, Tanith lets loose the bolt from her crossbow once she has an open shot.


----------



## Leif (Apr 22, 2008)

*Uulark Simental*

When he is next able to act, Uulark intones a few brief words in an unknown tongue while carressing his holy symbol, and then touches Rogash's shoulder, whereupon Rogash is surrounded by a shimmering field of pure goodnes.  "Speed the aberration to the next world, my friend, you are aided by all the goodness that I have at my command."

OOC:  Rogash is the recipient of a _Shield of Faith_ (qv., 1st level cleric spell, duration 6 minutes) that grants him +3 deflection bonus to AC


----------



## jkason (Apr 22, 2008)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*

Shai shudders to himself as a single phrase from Uulark drops a room full of opponents, but he brings himself under control, lobbing an arrow at the chaos beast.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 23, 2008)

Leif said:
			
		

> "Speed the aberration to the next world, my friend, you are aided by all the goodness that I have at my command."




"Aye, thank you. You have more than done your part and I shall do mine. We bested such a beast before and shall do it again." He consentrates on filling the Chaos beast with arrows.


----------



## Leif (Apr 23, 2008)

*Uulark Simental*

OOC:  Since Rogash just said that they have faced such a best (that's what we call a "beastly pest" in my country) before, and so presumably know best how to assault it, Uulark refrains from charging into melee with his spear, and, instead joins in the volley of missile fire.  Uulark hurls a dagger into the beast with all of his might.

OOC:  Ooops, got ahead of myself again!  This will, I suppose, be Uulark's round one action, (he has initiative 21, see post 168) unless something unforeseen occurs between his turn attempt in the surprise round and his regular action in round 1.


----------



## Friadoc (Apr 23, 2008)

"The depravity of chaos bleeds through," says Friadoc as he unleashes a sling bullet into the writhing form. "Thus the need for order."

OOC

Post #176 - Initiative Roll (1d20+6=18) 

Post #176 - Sling Attack (1d20+7=21, 1d3=1)


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 26, 2008)

(bump...so the new players can seeee)


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 26, 2008)

*Combat!*

[sblock=ooc]Again trying something a little different.  The entire combat for this encounter will be in this post, separated per round in sblocks.  I'll update the descriptive text probably in a paragraph below the particular round's block.

Spellcasters: include a caster level check with your invisible castle rolls, please.[/sblock]
[sblock=Surprise Round]
21 Uulark: destroys kobold zombies
18 Friadoc: attacks with his sling (hit, 1 damage)
17 Rogash: fires an arrow (natural 1=miss)
15 Talishia: casts _seeking ray_ (hit (SR 8+6=fail), no damage)
12 Tanith: attacks with crossbow (9+5=miss)
12 Shaimon Hu'u: fires an arrow (17+7=hit, 11 damage)
[/sblock]Uulark displays his holy symbol and makes his proclamation of faith.  The small zombies trip over each other as they retreat to the far corner of the room.  The power of his faith is too strong though, and they are eventually overtaken by it and brought to their final rest.

A volley of projectiles fly through the opening toward the chaos beast, but only Shai's and Friadoc's manage to do any damage.

Talishia's bolt of magical energy finds its way to the beast, encircling it in an impressive light show.  The spell quickly fizzles out, however, and the creature seems none the worse for wear.

[sblock=Round 1]
21 Uulark: casts _searing light_ (hit (CL 9, fail), no damage)
18 Friadocfort vs. AoO: 8+6=14); attacks with nanchaku (hit, 4 damage)
17 Rogash: quickly fires two arrows (miss; hit, 7 damage)
15 Talishia: casts _seeking ray_ and uses her _veil of storms_ (hit, 31 damage)
12 Tanith: fires her crossbow (miss)
12 Shaimon Hu'u:fires an arrow (miss)
10 Rokelsh: attacks with greatsword (hit, 27 damage)
8 chaos beast: AoO vs. Friadoc (hit, 5 damage)
2 Caerwyn: attacks with greatsword (hit, 16 damage)
[/sblock]

Uulark casts another spell, but in contrast to his last attempt this one seems to have no effect.

Friadoc attempts to tumble past the creature, but gets caught by one of it's grotesque appendages that seems to melt back into it's body.  Friadoc, shocked that the mean-looking thing didn't hurt nearly as bas as it appears it would,thwacks it with his magical nanchaku for a healthy blow.

Talishia lights up the room again as the wraps the ugly beast in her magical energy.  A high-pitched sqeal erupts from the thing as the electricity does it's work.

Cearwyn hacks at the beast with his greatsword as the thing's scream die, but suddenly another guttural roar comes from the stairs behind the group, and a huge, shaggy-looking man bounds from the steps and lands two huge blows to the already dead chaos beast.  As the men finish their routines with their respective greatswords, the creature, an amorphous mass of flesh in life, is left in a stagnate pile of goo.  Larger chunks of the creatures flesh lie in dismembered heaps close by.

The pieces seem to remain motionless as the room goes quiet.

[sblock=PC Status]
Uulark: 30/30
Friadoc: 27/32
Rogash: 39/39
Talishia: 28/28
Tanith: 23/23
Shaimon Hu'u: 36/36
Rokelsh: 37/37
Caerwyn: 51/51 
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 26, 2008)

"Ha!  order? Chaos only knows chaos!"

Caeryn looks duboisly at the lightning still danceing about the beast and at the limbs randomly appearing and dissappearing.

_ Blast! I have no range weapon!_ The paladin looks to the others, then his sister. Drawing his great sword he looks again to the chaos beast and moves forward ...the little kobolds' recently released bodies from the cursed non-existance of undeat enrages the young man and he moves forward 









*OOC:*


 how far to the beastie?


----------



## Leif (Apr 26, 2008)

*Uulark Simental*

Round 1:
Yes, this replaces the dagger throw.

Uulark casts _*Searing Light*_ at the chaos beast.
Caster level check=1d20+6=9  http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1578770/ 
Touch attack to hit the beast with the beam of light: 13 
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1578691/ 

If that hits, the beast takes 3d8 damage: 12
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1578692/


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 26, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]It's a fairly small room so you'll be able to get to it and attack in a round.

Leif: Are you replacing your post of throwing your dagger with the _searing light_ spell?  If so, please edit your last post with a caster level check from invisible castle.
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 26, 2008)

post coming...need to finish mowing the lawn.


----------



## Leif (Apr 26, 2008)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> [sblock=ooc]Leif: Are you replacing your post of throwing your dagger with the _searing light_ spell?  If so, please edit your last post with a caster level check from invisible castle.[/sblock]



[sblock=DM]Made the check and edited previous post accordingly.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Apr 27, 2008)

*Rogash*

Cursing his poor aim the dwarf tries again with his bow taking care not to hit his charging companions.

[sblock=Rolls]shots taking -4 to avoid hitting party members and +1 for point blank shot (1d20+4=6, 1d20+4=17) 
damage assuming a 17 hits (1d8+3=7) [/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Apr 27, 2008)

A roar comes from behind them as a tall, shaggy-haired figure rushes past, leaping off the stairs, Greatsword swinging down hard as he descends upon the monster.  "NOT ON MY WATCH, BEAST!"

[sblock=combat info]
Rokelsh rages, moves forward, and attacks.
Current AC: 16.  HP: 49(12 from rage)
Power Attack - 6 = +8 attack bonus.
Attack vs Chaos beast (1d20+10=22) **Actually 20**
Damage Vs Chaos Beast (2d6+19=27) 
[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 27, 2008)

[sblock=Scotley]Would you make your attack and damage rolls when you get time, please?[/sblock]

[sblock=Jemal]Will you please post Rokelsh in the new Rogues' Gallery?  The link is in my sig.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Apr 27, 2008)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> [sblock=Scotley]Would you make your attack and damage rolls when you get time, please?[/sblock]
> 
> [sblock=Jemal]Will you please post Rokelsh in the new Rogues' Gallery?  The link is in my sig.[/sblock]




[sblock=IG]Sorry, forgot the new style of us rolling. I'll go up and add it to my post.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 27, 2008)

Attack: (Ranged touch) 24
SR Check: 24
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1579353/

Damage: 31
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1579355/

Talshia's expression darkens as her first spell has no effect.

"So that's how it is, is it?" she mutters. "All right, I can play that game...once more, with feeling!"

As she raises her arms, patterns like shifting clouds swirl over the yellow silky veil draped over her shoulders like a poncho. Little jags of lightning crackle between the swirling grey images, leaping off the garment and mixing with the bolts of power rippling up her arms to her hands. Augmenting them.

Once again lightning and thunder blaze from her hands in a snaking, continuous bolt that momentarily links her and the beast. This time the blue light of it lights up the room, almost too bright to look at, the thunder of its passing is a sharp crack like a titanic whip, and the smell it leaves is thick and burns slightly in the nose.

(Seeking Ray, using the Veil of Storms!)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 27, 2008)

[ooc: eek i am falling behind!] 

the barbarian/ paladin cries out, " I am Caerwyn Thingol, and in the name  of Kord i dispatch you!"

the 5'6" frame races to the scene of the battle

move action: move to the beastie and draw greatsword(free actioon)
standard action; thwack the afore mentioned beastie thing

Melee Atk: Greatsword +12 (2d6+7, 19-20/x2)
attack (1d20+12=20, 2d6+7=16)


----------



## Friadoc (Apr 28, 2008)

"Screw this," says Friadoc with a twisted grimace upon his small face.

Losing his calm center, Friadoc moves to tumble behind the chaotic beast, into a flanking position with the Paladin, and strike it with his magical nunchaku.

OOC

Obviously I will provoke an AoO, gotta love it.  I'm really not trying to get Friadoc killed, I swear.

Post #190 - Tumble Check (1d20+9=10)  - I swear, Friadoc is a dang cursed monk. *chuckles* Plus this now makes it twice, via IC, that I've rolled a natural 1. 

Post #190 - Nunchaku Attack (1d20+6=24, 1d4+2=4)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 28, 2008)

Friadoc said:
			
		

> [COLOR=DarkOliveGreen
> OOC
> 
> Obviously I will provoke an AoO, gotta love it.  I'm really not trying to get Friadoc killed, I swear.
> ...


----------



## jkason (Apr 28, 2008)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



			
				industrygothica said:
			
		

> A volley of projectiles fly through the opening toward the chaos beast, but only Shai's and Friadoc's manage to do any damage.




Shai's face lights up with a childlike glee. "Hey, I hit something!" he says. 

Emboldened by his latest success, Shai fires again, but as the diminutive monk tumbles through his range, Shai's attempts to miss him wind up throwing his shot wide, as well.

"Well, poop."

[sblock=OOC]Now, that's more like the Shai ranged attack I remember. 

Firing into melee; damage (1d20+3=13,  1d8+3=4)[/sblock]


----------



## Mista Collins (Apr 28, 2008)

"Fighting from a distance takes finesse and patience," Tanith says as she fires her crossbow once more. As her own shot goes wide, she turns to Shai with a smirk. "Something I could use as well."

[sblock=rolls]attack and damage (1d20+5=16,  1d8=8) -4 (firing into melee) on attack for a total of 12.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (May 1, 2008)

(bump from 3rd page)


----------



## industrygothica (May 2, 2008)

The combat post has been updated, and the battle is over.  And the big shocker: Friadoc's the only one that took any damage.


----------



## Leif (May 2, 2008)

*Uulark Simental*

"Now that the battle is over, for the moment, and we may rest ourselves somewhat, it occurs to me that we have something of a mystery on our hands:  By my reckoning, it should not have been so easy for me to deal with those undead creatures.  Either than were less powerful than normal, or we are near to a source of Holy Power.  I do not consider it to be possible that I am that much more powerful than I thought that I was!"


----------



## Friadoc (May 2, 2008)

"It caught me solid," says Friadoc. "But no where near as solid as I expected."


----------



## jkason (May 2, 2008)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



			
				Mista Collins said:
			
		

> "Fighting from a distance takes finesse and patience," Tanith says as she fires her crossbow once more. As her own shot goes wide, she turns to Shai with a smirk. "Something I could use as well."




Shai smiles again. "We could have practice sometime! Company always makes things less boring."

His momentary distraction is fixed, however, as the glob of creature dies. He frowns as the others ponder the strength of their adversary, and snatches Dyspeer by the scruff of the neck when the wolf tries to sniff at some of the corpses.

"You just ate, you pig," he chastises softly. 

"I don't know much about these sorts of beasties," he admits. "but if the rumors are true, who knows what's gotten put together 'round here. We reckon this was the original chaos beastie that got all those kobolds up above?"


----------



## Shayuri (May 2, 2008)

"I wouldn't jump to conclusions," Talashia warns, squinting suspiciously at the dead fragments. "Friadoc, come over here. Let me see where it scratched you."

[sblock=GM]Can I make a Knowledge: Planes check, perhaps? Or Arcana...not sure what chaos beasts fall under. I'd like to see what she can deduce from what she knows, based on the following anomalies: 1) The chaos beast didn't seem to be reacting to the presence of the zombies, when they normally (as I understand it) reflexively attack anything moving in their vicinity. 2) It had spell resistance, as she could probably figure out from the failure of her first spell. 3) There was no sign of Friadoc having to fight off (ie - making a save for) morphic instability as a result of its successful attack. If she knows enough, based on the knowledge check, to come to those conclusions, then perhaps the check (or another, if need be) might suggest to her ideas for why those things might be? [/sblock]


----------



## Leif (May 2, 2008)

*Uulark Simental*

Uulark, ever curious, stands near the remains of the chaos beast (4 feet away) and absently jabs it with his spear.


----------



## Jemal (May 3, 2008)

"It is an abomination of nature and order.  If there are more, I must seek them out and ensure they are removed from this world."
The Shaggy man speaks as he stands back to the party over the pile of goo, gigantic sword held easily in one strong hand.  A few recognize the voice, and their suspicions are confirmed as the mighty wild man, Rokelsh, turns to face them, smiling down at Rogash "I'd expected tracking a dwarf to be a bit less of a pain.  I should've caught up to you some time ago."  He glances over at the other greatsword wielder and gives a curt nod "Good swordsmanship."
[sblock=ooc]
Hmm.. apparently the chaos beast is an outsider, and not an abberation as I had suspected.  As such, I fear Rokelsh's insight is rather minimal.
Also, damnit for bad initiative!!! A terribly cinematic and cool entrance wasted on a dead pile of goo. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 5, 2008)

the shorter  fighter smiles and places his sword in its sheath. He offers his hand in greeting and says, "Caerwyn Thingol, at your service. And this is my sister,Talashia ", he gesturs to his spell casting sibling,"equally competent in her many varied ways."

he then gives a short bow.


----------



## Leif (May 5, 2008)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric*

Uulark smiles at Rokelsh, "I am Uulark Simental, priest of the Light.  I am pleased to make your acquaintance, and look forward to you vanquishing all of our foes in similar fashion.  That will make my life much easier," Uulark says with genuine gratitude and more than a little respect.


----------



## Shayuri (May 5, 2008)

At the sound of her name, Talashia glances at Caerwyn and then at the...enthusiastic newcomer.

"You're looking for the shopkeep too?" she asks. "There must be a line forming at the stairway down here. What's your name?"


----------



## Friadoc (May 5, 2008)

As requested Friadoc walks over to Talashia, Friadoc says, "Aside from the softer than expected impact, I didn't feel anything else."

At the voice of their returned comrade, Friadoc says with a smile, "Welcome back, Rokelsh, I was hoping we wouldn't have to return to that fightinh pit and see if we'd find you there, again."


----------



## industrygothica (May 5, 2008)

Friadoc said:
			
		

> As requested Friadoc walks over to Talashia, Friadoc says, "Aside from the softer than expected impact, I didn't feel anything else."
> 
> At the voice of their returned comrade, Friadoc says with a smile, "Welcome back, Rokelsh, I was hoping we wouldn't have to return to that fightinh pit and see if we'd find you there, again."




Almost as if on cue, a sharp, searing pain radiates in all directions from the wound on his arm.  As he steps toward Talishia he stumbles a bit, as if his knee were wanting to give out, but quickly corrects.

ooc: Make the check for Talishia, and we'll see what we see.


----------



## Shayuri (May 5, 2008)

[sblock=Industrygothica]Wasn't sure which to use, so I rolled both...

Arcana: 16
Planes: 24
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1587884/
[/sblock]


----------



## Friadoc (May 6, 2008)

"Except that," winces Friadoc with a hard look on his face. "Is it contagion, poison, or other?"


----------



## Leif (May 6, 2008)

Looking very concerned for his friend, Uulark says, "I can administer a _Cure Disease_ spell, if that will help, or a _Remove Cuse_, or both..... I don't suppose that _Lesser Restoration_ would help."


----------



## Shayuri (May 6, 2008)

Talashia scowls, and her forehead wrinkles slightly as she ponders.

"Shh...I'm trying to remember. Chaos beasts are a long way from my specialty..."


----------



## industrygothica (May 6, 2008)

Talishia searches her planar knowledge banks for anything she might recall about the chaos beast.  She remembers that a chaos beast's home plane is that of the Ever-changing Chaos of Limbo.  She also recalls that upon entering this room she saw the chaos beast strike out at the undead abominations seemingly at random, but left one alone for favor of another that happened by.  She reasonably deduces that the creature's strike has no obvious effect on those who are not living, like the halfling Friadoc who is doing his best to keep from writhing on the floor in pain.

Friadoc: I'd like a charisma check, please; no sense in hiding this one.


----------



## Shayuri (May 6, 2008)

(OOC - So as far as she knows it's a normal chaos beast. Would that check result tell her what magic can reverse the instability? )


----------



## industrygothica (May 6, 2008)

She's reasonably sure it's more of an _affliction_ rather than a disease; she can't think of any disease that has ever turned anyone to a bubbling pile of goo.  Dealing with extraplanar creatures is tricky business, and she thinks that the affliction probably cannot be cured by her arcane magic.


----------



## Shayuri (May 6, 2008)

After a moment Talashia shakes her head.

"I'm fairly sure a spell intended to cure diseases wouldn't work. This is a magical condition, a sort of curse. If you can't reverse it, we'll need to get him to a priest that can, and the sooner the better."


----------



## Mista Collins (May 6, 2008)

Tanith, quiet all this time, has been trying to recall what she knows about the chaos beasts. When it finally comes to her, she informs the group.

[sblock=rolls]K(arcana) & K(the Planes) (1d20+13=28,  1d20+9=26) And any other bonus you might want to add with her experience with them thus far.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (May 6, 2008)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric*

"If you please, a couple of you do your best to hold Friadoc still, and I shall do my utmost to free him from this curse of chaos."

[sblock=OOC]Uulark will cast _Remove Curse_ on Friadoc.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (May 7, 2008)

*Rogash*

Rogash waits to see the result of the spell. If Friadoc is not restored to normal he will suggest that the group make haste to the nearest temple. "Does anybody remember seeing a barrel or other container we could carry him in?"


----------



## Friadoc (May 7, 2008)

"Well...ungggh...it definately does not feel that great, t'is for sure,"  says Friadoc.

OOC

Charisma roll due to chaos hit. (1d20=11)


----------



## Jemal (May 7, 2008)

Rokelsh helps his old friend maintain his footing while the priest tries to rid him of the curse.  Should that fail, he offers to carry him himself, hurrying back up to the temple.  "If I'd arrived a few moments earlier.. I knew I shouldn't have tarried with that bar wench.  I've always had a weaknes for Crimson locks."

[sblock=ooc]
Wish I knew IC what I know OOC.. sigh this is a reason to take Knowledge checks. 
Normally, Remove curse doesn't stop this stuff, and each time he fails the Cha check he takes 1 wisdom drain (Though if he makes it he's stable for 1 minute).
Also, with his latest cha check, I think Rokelsh is about to get slugged. 
I've always hated Chaos beasts *shudder* a fate worse than death.
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 7, 2008)

Caerwynlooks about to see if there might be a barrel in the room they are in now.

]ooc[ what is the illumination right now? ]/ooc[


----------



## industrygothica (May 10, 2008)

From her prior experience, Tanith figures that Friadoc is on his way to becoming a chaos beast himself.  She still doesn't know what will cure him.

There doesn't appear to be a barrel of any sort in the room or surrounding areas.

Rokelsh moves to hold Friadoc still as the halfling lashes out wildly, howling in pain.

Uulark finally gets his spell cast, and the halfling is surrounded by a dim, glowing light.  Friadoc's screams echo throughout the underground chambers as Rokelsh's hands seem to melt into him.

ooc: Don't know who's got the light; I just assumed someone did.


----------



## Shayuri (May 10, 2008)

"We have to get him out of here," Talashia says. "I don't know how long it takes, but I doubt there will be any way to get him back once he changes completely."


----------



## Leif (May 10, 2008)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric*

Let's get moving, then!  Time's a wastin'!


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 10, 2008)

Caerwyn's eyes get as big as platterws as he watches the gentle hands dissappear into the very being of Friadoc.

"Yes. come. we go now." the barbarian starts to lead the way, the melds into the line of maarching that was used to arrive at the chamber.


----------



## Scotley (May 10, 2008)

*Rogash*

"Yes, move quickly and keep an eye out for something we can use to carry him."  The dwarf will lead the group to the surface as fast as his stubby legs will allow.


----------



## jkason (May 12, 2008)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*

Shai, worry plastered on his face, joins the others in trying to rush Friadoc out. 

"does anyone remember seeing a temple on the way in?" he says nervously.


----------



## Leif (May 12, 2008)

*Uulark Simental*



			
				jkason said:
			
		

> Shai, worry plastered on his face, joins the others in trying to rush Friadoc out.
> "does anyone remember seeing a temple on the way in?" he says nervously.



"Not I," says the priest.


----------



## Jemal (May 13, 2008)

Rokelsh starts moving, doing his best to carry(help carry?) the screaming, melting halfling.

If Rokelsh remembers the way out, and can carry Friadoc's Amorphous form, he'll head out at full speed, telling the others to try and keep up, but he's not waiting. (Move speed 40 means he'll be able to travel twice as fast as the dwarf.. sry Rogash, but time is of the essence!)


----------



## Shayuri (May 13, 2008)

Talashia tries to keep up but falls behind. She calls out, "Friadoc! Try to concentrate on yourself...you know who and what you are! Focus on what you've seen in the mirror every day and try to hold onto that!"


----------



## Leif (May 13, 2008)

*Uulark Simental*

"Godspeed, Rokelsh!  We'll catch up as we're able.  Now go!


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 13, 2008)

Caerwyn pors on the speed as he was trained in his youth, the the heavy half plate armor he wears that has saved his life so often only servers to slow him down today. he quickly stops and hangs his head at the dissappointment of not being able to keep up this time.

"Go friends!", he calls out to them as their retreating forms dissappear in the gloom of the sewers. He waits for all of the others to catch up befor he continues on his way at top speed (double move per round)


----------



## Scotley (May 13, 2008)

*Rogash*

The dwarf pounds on in the wake of Rokelsh shouting directions to the nearest temple. "We'll be right behind you." He experiences a pang of regret for all the ale he has consumed in recent months and vows to do better in future. Of course all this running about in armor does give one a thirst...


----------



## Leif (May 13, 2008)

*Uulark Simental*

"Well, Rogash, we can't keep up with their fleet feet, and there's nothing we can do to help poor Friadoc, anyway, so we might as well slow down to a more comfortable pace.  Your Dwarvish legs, and my heavy armor conspire to keep us from being as nimble as we might be.  Perhaps I should take this opportunity now that we're back in town, to trade that heavy junk in for a lighter suit and a shield?  Anyway, I don't think we need despair over not being able to keep up with Rokelsh.  We know where they're headed, and I don't  think we will have any trouble finding them."


----------



## jkason (May 13, 2008)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*

Shai considers a moment, realizing he might be able to keep up were he to drop his armor. Instead, he points to Rokelsh and says, "Keep 'em safe, Dys!" 

With a low huffing acknowledgement, the wolf sprints forward, loping at Rokelsh's side and watching for dangers that might assail the pre-occupied man.

[sblock=OOC]Setting Dyspeer to Defend Rokelsh. His 50' move should make it a breeze for him to keep up, since Shai's currently too encumbered to get more than 30' out of himself.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 14, 2008)

]ooc[ Just how fast is Rokelsh moving? 30 or 40? ]/ooc[


----------



## Leif (May 14, 2008)

The Barbarian class feature of Fast Movement is +10 feet faster than the usual for the barbarian's race, so I guess that'd be 40 for Rokelsh.  He also has the Endurance feat, so he can keep doing it all day long, almost.


----------



## Jemal (May 14, 2008)

**OOC: As posted in my last post, Rokelsh's move speed is 40, and yes, he has endurance (Though a low con)


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 14, 2008)

ok. thanks for the clerification.

The barbarian paladin keeps trotting after the scraming halfling not wanting to be out run by a dwarf, but also not wanting to let the halfling just give up on life either.


----------



## Friadoc (May 14, 2008)

Doing his best to control his mind, spirit, and body, Friadoc will try and enter a Chat An meditative state, one that focuses on his being, his control of his being, and his awareness of it.

OOC

While there ain't much I can do, I figured I owed such a cool idea and moment at least a smidge of a post.


----------



## Shayuri (May 14, 2008)

(OOC - I believe you keep making Charisma saves each round until you lose all your Wis and turn...or until you make the DC 15 roll and stabilize for a minute)


----------



## Leif (May 14, 2008)

Friadoc said:
			
		

> Doing his best to control his mind, spirit, and body, Friadoc will try and enter a Chat An meditative state, one that focuses on his being, his control of his being, and his awareness of it.
> OOC
> While there ain't much I can do, I figured I owed such a cool idea and moment at least a smidge of a post.



OOC:  Ahh, so, Grasshoppah.


----------



## industrygothica (May 15, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]Shayuri is right about the Charisma checks.  I figure Friadoc will be ready for another one about the time Rokelsh scoops him up, and one every round after until he passes (DC 15).

After Friadoc makes the check, I'll post an update.

I'm going to arbitrarily rule that it'll take 1d10+5 minutes to rush to the sewer exit, climb out, and find a temple.[/sblock]


----------



## Friadoc (May 15, 2008)

OOC

Here come the Wisdom checks - I'll drop a grouping of five, for now.

EDIT - I mean Charisma Checks, duh...

Charisma Checks versus DC 15 Chaos Effect. (1d20=5, 1d20=17, 1d20=10, 1d20=19, 1d20=3) 

So, in order, flat d20 rolls, I failed one, made one, failed one, made one, and failed one.


----------



## Jemal (May 18, 2008)

OOC: 
*bump*
How many more rolls does Friadoc need?


----------



## industrygothica (May 18, 2008)

Jemal said:
			
		

> OOC:
> *bump*
> How many more rolls does Friadoc need?




[sblock=ooc]Friadoc's good on rolls for now.  Is anyone else not getting email notifications?[/sblock]

Friadoc looses a primal scream as the pain courses through his body. The melting halfling weakly lashes out at Rokelsh as he scoops him up and heads full speed back the way he came.  A few seconds later Friadoc is able to regain control of senses, though the ordeal is wearing heavily upon him (-1 wisdom drain).  As they take make their way through the twisting passages, another scream echoes from the chaos beast's chamber, where his friends still wait.

----

Rokelsh gathers up the halfling and bolts from the room as the rest of the group follow not-so-closely behind.  Moments after leaving the chaos beast's chamber, a high-pitched, but feral scream echoes from the room.

"My beasties!  You killt my beasties!"


----------



## Leif (May 18, 2008)

*Uulark Simental*

"Ohh, brother!  Who could cry over a chaos beast as if over a pet?  It seems we will have yet another major ordeal on our hands when the time comes to deal directly with this person!  Let us be sure to be better prepared when that eventuality overtakes us!"


----------



## industrygothica (May 19, 2008)

Leif said:
			
		

> "Ohh, brother!  Who could cry over a chaos beast as if over a pet?  It seems we will have yet another major ordeal on our hands when the time comes to deal directly with this person!  Let us be sure to be better prepared when that eventuality overtakes us!"




Uulark finishes his speech and, as if on command, the room begins to glow with a blue crackling light.  The light quickly expands into four distinct humanoid outlines and grow increasingly larger, cutting off the path between Rokelsh and the rest of the group.

The light slowly fades, leaving your vision a bit spotty, but four mindless--lifeless--ogres stand before you, drooling hungerly as they stagger towards you.

ooc:  Rokelsh and Friadoc are still running, only faintly aware of the screeching voice.  The rest of you are blocked in by the four new bad guys.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 19, 2008)

[sblock=e-mail notification] i have received nothing. i check my junk forlder just as regularly aas my inbox due to msn's goofy filter system. try sending to:

davidjohannes@hotmail.com

if that is not where you have sent it to. I do not have any other e mail account that i know of.
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (May 19, 2008)

*Uulark Simental*

Uulark once again stands forth boldly with his holy symbol thrust toward the zombie ogres.

"Get thee back, foul mockeries of life!  Return to the grave where you belong!"

Turn Check at +2 as level 7 cleric: 19 http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1600298/


----------



## jkason (May 19, 2008)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> Uulark finishes his speech and, as if on command, the room begins to glow with a blue crackling light.  The light quickly expands into four distinct humanoid outlines and grow increasingly larger, cutting off the path between Rokelsh and the rest of the group.
> 
> The light slowly fades, leaving your vision a bit spotty, but four mindless--lifeless--ogres stand before you, drooling hungerly as they stagger towards you.
> 
> ooc:  Rokelsh and Friadoc are still running, only faintly aware of the screeching voice.  The rest of you are blocked in by the four new bad guys.




((OOC: Did Dyspeer manage to take to Rokelsh's heels before the block, since he's actually faster than Rokelsh, or is he cut off, too?))


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 20, 2008)

Caerwyn is getting quite ticked at the voice and its proclamation of being the master of the chaos beast. The sight of rFiadoc and his amorphasizing personage flashes in his mind. ..The anger swells within him...the growls low and long... he sees the ogre zombies and is getting a headache.... he grabs his sword... the anger at the voice burns within him. ...once againg the vision of friadoc and his pleading countenance flashes before his eyes!...the desire to remain the halfling,  very evident...subjicating the will of the halfling...anger burning to rage...arrrrrRRRRRGGGGGHHHHH!!!!!!!

Rage, first time for the day...

AC: 16 Str: 22 (+2 to hit, +3 damage to all attacks.) Con: 18 (+2 hp/lvl)

Melee Atk while raged: Greatsword +14 (2d6+10, 19-20/x2)

raged attack agaist zombie ogres (1d20+14=29, 2d6+10=21) 

i am guessing that is a hit? (base number is 15, not quite a crit.)

Caerwyn being raged at what is happening slips in a blood rage and runs to the neares ogre zombie and hits it quite solidly, the great sword biting the decayed creature deeply.


----------



## industrygothica (May 20, 2008)

Dyspeer is with Rokelsh.

I need initiative rolls along with your attacks and damage rolls, please.  I also need a turning damage roll from Uulark.


----------



## Leif (May 20, 2008)

*Uulark Simental*

OOC:  Turning damage:  2d6+7(6+1for improved turning feat)+0 = 10
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1601209/

initiative=7.  http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1601790/


----------



## jkason (May 20, 2008)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*

Shai frowns at the undead ogres and drops his bow, charging at the creatures and drawing his warhammer for a swing with both hands. 

"You turn our friend to goo, I'll squish your pets to goo!" he growls.

[sblock=OOC]Drop Bow (free), draw warhammer as part of movement. I'm not sure if there's room enough to charge, but if so, the attack has another +2 (and Shai's AC drops accordingly):

Initiative 15
Warhammer attack 18
Warhammer 2-handed damage 12[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 21, 2008)

(oops) inititive:

inititive (1d20=6) 

(guess it took a bit of time to get raged!)


----------



## Scotley (May 21, 2008)

*Rogash*

Without pause, Rogash raises his axe and charges into the ogres. His attack (1d20+9=26) is a powerful blow (1d10+5=11) that lets him vent some frustration. "For Friadoc!" he shouts.


OOC: Initiative (1d20+3=20) 
charage and power attack of 2. AC: 19 this round due to charage and then 21.


----------



## Shayuri (May 21, 2008)

"Bloody undead," Talashia growls. She lifts a hand that spews lightning in a twisting, snaking stream!

(init: 15, ranged touch 12, damage 16 - spell is Seeking Ray, and has no penalty for cover or shooting into melee)
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1602209/


----------



## industrygothica (May 22, 2008)

Round 1
There is no room to charge.

20 Rogash 39/39: Attacks (hit Z1, 11 damage) 
15 Shai 36/36: attacks 2/ warhammer (hit Z2, 7 damage)
15 Talishia 28/28: cast _seeking ray_ (hit Z3, 16 damage)
7 Uulark 30/30: turns Z2
6 Caerwyn (rages) 53/51: attacks Z4 (hit Z4, 21 damage)
3 Zombies: Z1 attacks Rogash (miss); Z2 flees; Z3 attacks Shai (hit, 14 damage); Z4 attacks Caerwyn (hit, 13 damage)
?? Tanith 23/23:


----------



## Scotley (May 22, 2008)

*Rogash*

Rogash swings his axe (1d20+7=11) again, but this time he fails to hit the hulking foe.


----------



## Leif (May 22, 2008)

*Uulark Simental*

Uulark having successfully turned one of the zombies, now lets his holy symbol fall back on his chest where it hangs from the chain around his neck, and moves up to thrus his spear at Z1, joining Rogash in his battle.  Uulark's aim is true, but his spear point glances off the zombie's lantern jaw, which detaches in a spray of decayed flesh and filth, leaving the zombie looking even more menacing, but doing no real damage to the monster.  (I HATE DR!!)

to hit = 25  
damage = 2 

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1603131/


----------



## jkason (May 22, 2008)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*

Shai's hammer makes a sound hit, but it's not the sound he expects. Where he should have heard crunching, he instead hears a softer squish noise, as if the undead's flesh were a sponge instead of a body. He frowns, but before he can say anything, the creature runs away.

"Hey, I'm not done yet!" he calls after it. Again, however, his intentions are sidetracked as another of the undead bashes his side.

The hairy man growls as he turns. "Fine. You don't squish good like bugs," he says, dropping his warhammer and taking a step out of reach. He pulls a piece of mistletoe from a pouch at his waist, sweeping it across one palm as his voice hisses and pops like a campfire. And as if called by the sound, a sword-shaped flame rises from his palm.

"So maybe you burn better, huh?"

[sblock=OOC]Damn DR.   Since the description of DR says the attacker knows his attack wasn't effective, I'm hoping it's not metagaming to switch things up now. I'm not 100% on everyone's positions, but I'm hoping there's a 5' step that'll get him out of melee range without provoking AoO so he can cast Flame Blade. 

If that's not possible, let me know and I'll probably just have him keep going with the warhammer for now, possibly trying to get a flank to help one of the others.[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (May 22, 2008)

"Stay with me Small Fry, we'll get you there safely." Rokelsh finds it hard to ignore the echoing sounds of ensuing combat behind him, but if he turns back now, Friadoc is doomed, so he puts it out of his mind, entrusting the others to be able to handle themselves.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 23, 2008)

The barbarian is remaining in blood rage over the pets of the fied that was causing friadoc such agony:

Melee Full Atk while raged: +14/+9 (2d6+10, 19-20/x2)

first attack (1d20+10=17, 2d6+10=15)

second attack (1d20+9=10, 2d6+10=15)
(most likelyy a miss)


----------



## Friadoc (May 23, 2008)

"I hate this," says Friadoc from atop Rokelsh's shoulder. His breathing more controlled, but pained. "Leaving our comrades...losing control of my body..." The 'my' is said through clenched teeth. 

However, the young halfling silences himself as he continues to focus his mind, body, and spirit on combating the chaos.


----------



## Friadoc (May 26, 2008)

With every step, every movement of the noble effort of Rokelsh, Friadoc feels less and less like himself and more and more out of control - it is literally the nightmare of any Chat'an monk.

Slowly in a cascading spiral of chaos, Friadoc loses more and more of his sense of self until, finally, it is gone and what Rokelsh carries is no longer Friadoc.

OOC

Botched the first check - Charisma Checks vs. Chaos - Checks for First minute (1d20=1) 

Charisma vs Chaos - the rest of the checks for the first minute. (1d20=11, 1d20=19, 1d20=18, 1d20=7, 1d20=12, 1d20=20, 1d20=8, 1d20=3, 1d20=10) 

Okay, I'm at three minutes, thus far, and at 5 will...

Charisma vs. Chaos - Second Block of Ten (1d20=2, 1d20=14, 1d20=12, 1d20=18, 1d20=13, 1d20=11, 1d20=8, 1d20=8, 1d20=3, 1d20=6) 

Okay, Friadoc makes another stable check at 4 minutes, but the fifth minute on is downhill.

He is at 0 Wisdom and gone.


----------



## industrygothica (May 27, 2008)

By my math, and I think someone else's i the ooc thread, I've got Rokelsh hitting the temple at the six minute mark with Friadoc down to one point of Wisom, with one failed check left to go.

That being said, I think Rokelsh may be able to help out here with a good bit of roleplaying.  

We'll start on the outside of the manhole, with Friadoc barely able to help get himself through.  Rokelsh scoops him up yet again, and continues on towards a temple.  He sees a few children playing nearby, curiously eying the huge man carrying what appears to be a child from the sewers.


----------



## Shayuri (May 27, 2008)

(hee...I'm lost...did I already take my turn, or are we waiting on me? )


----------



## Leif (May 27, 2008)

OOC:  You're not the only one, Shay!  I'm just glad that, as I recall, anyway, Uualrk is not present for the action IG is talking about now.  Aren't we still in combat down in the sewer/dungeon?


----------



## industrygothica (May 28, 2008)

*Round 1*
_There is no room to charge._

[sblock=details]20 Rogash 39/39: Attacks (hit Z1, 11 damage) 
15 Shai 36/36: attacks 2/ warhammer (hit Z2, 7 damage)
15 Talishia 28/28: cast _seeking ray_ (hit Z3, 16 damage)
7 Uulark 30/30: turns Z2
6 Caerwyn (rages) 53/51: attacks Z4 (hit Z4, 21 damage)
3 Zombies: Z1 attacks Rogash (miss); Z2 flees; Z3 attacks Shai (hit, 14 damage); Z4 attacks Caerwyn (hit, 13 damage)

11,7,16,21[/sblock]
Rogash slices through the nearest slobbering zombie with his axe, causing a festering chunk of flesh to fall splat on the ground.

Shai hefts his hammer and smack another zombie solidly, leaving a hammer-sized crater in the things face.  The zombie staggers for a second, but then rights itself and presses on as if it hadn't been hit at all.

Talishia sends a magical ray into the fray, singling out one of the poor undead.  The ray finds its target and wraps itself around the once living ogre, singeing it's already decaying flesh.

Uulark calls upon the power of his faith as he thrusts his holy symbol forward.  His attempt to turn the undead lacks the power of his previous attempt, and only one of the foul monstrosities turns tail.

Caerwyn slips into a rage and comes down hard with his greatsword, nearly slicing one of the zombies in half.  Still, the thing does not fall and presses on with it's snarling attack.



*Round 2*

[sblock=ooc]20 Rogash 39/39: Attacks (miss) 
15 Shai 22/36: casts _flame blade_ (hit Z3, 5 damage)
15 Talishia 28/28: cast _seeking ray_ (hit Z3, 13 damage)
7 Uulark 30/30: attacks Z1 (hit, no damage)
6 Caerwyn (rages) 51[40]/51[53]: attacks Z4 (hit Z4, 15 damage; miss)
3 Zombies: Z1 v. Rogash (miss); Z2 turned; Z3 v. Shai (hit, 23 damage); Z4 v. Caerwyn (hit, 19 damage)

11,7,34,36
[/sblock]
Rogash swings his hefty axe but misses the hulking undead, and dodges a returning swing of the brute's club-like arm.

Shai casts his spell and sends a blazing beam of red-hot fire down into the undead ogre.  The unliving blasphemy answers the blow with a solid swing of his heavy club, ringing Shai solidly on the temple.  The big man staggers from the heavy blow, and struggles to keep his bearings. (-1 hp, disabled)

Talishia hurls yet another _seeking ray_ at her opponent, ensrouding it in a crackling veil of electricity.

Uulark buries his weapon deep into the zombie, and bits of flesh and gore explode from the wound, but still the thing presses on as if it hadn't been touched.

The raging Caerwyn launches a searies of blows upon his foe, but only one of them scores any damage... an impressive amout, at that, as the creature is now more deformed than ever.  Still, it returns the raging paladin's attacks with one of his own and smashes its thick club into Caerwyn's face, seemingly splaying his nose across his entire face.


*Round 3*

[sblock=ooc]20 Rogash 39/39:
15 Shai -1/36:
15 Talishia 28/28:
7 Uulark 30/30:
6 Caerwyn (rages) 51[21]/51[53]:
[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (May 28, 2008)

Above is a new and updated combat post.  Round one is complete, and Talishia is the only one who hasn't acted in round 2.


----------



## Shayuri (May 30, 2008)

Talashia concentrates, murmuring to herself as she curls her hands around each other in a little ball. As she grows louder and louder, repeating an invocation in the breathy language of elemental air, she moves her hands slowly apart. Between them curl tiny licks of lightning that begin to congeal into a ball that swells with each passing moment.

Her hair begins to stand on end, and her clothes ripple wildly as stray energy bolts ripple and twist around her. The ball of lightning is the size of a fist in seconds, and she releases it with a final word; causing it to streak through the melee and burst behind the ogres with a thunderous crash! A blue-white wall of crackling energy spreads out from the exploding sphere, engulfing them!

(Scintillating Sphere! If I can get the ogres in the blast without getting any on allies. Ref DC 17 for half, damage 18  http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1610113/ )


----------



## Jemal (May 30, 2008)

"Please, the nearest temple, which way is it?" The large man may look imposing, but his concern for his friend is plain as one of the children points up the street.  With a thankful nod, Rokelsh runs that way, shouting at any who take too long to clear his path.  The path clears easily enough, though, when Dyspeer finally catches up.  Rokelsh spares him a glance and wonders for a moment how the beast got out of the sewers.  He clears his mind, though, when he sees the obvious temple ahead, and feels Friadoc's form melting more and more in his arms. 
Upon arriving at the steps, he bounds up them, bursting through the doors.  Seeing an Acolyte, he calls out "Please, I have desperate need of a priest, our lives may all be in danger, this little one most of all!  He has been affected by a Chaos Beast, and struggles to maintain himself.  I'll pay whatever price you need if you save him."

[sblock=ooc]
Sorry I took so long, been working hard and missed the post directed at me.  
Secondly, I think Friadoc also has to make a decision here as to whether or not he wishes to keep playing the halfling.. He's expressed interest in some other concepts in the OOC thread, so I'm not sure which is his preference.  (Granted it may not matter if a priest isn't available within.. what was it, 30 seconds?)
[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (May 30, 2008)

*And for the moment of truth...*

Rokelsh bursts through the doors of the temple with a loud crash, giving a good start to those within.  A robed man--a priest apparently, though Rokelsh couldn't tell you of what faith--steps forward with a grave look about him.  His initial reaction is anger--how dare someone intrude on his church in this matter, but then the big man's words sink in.

The crowd of children appear at the church steps, not daring to pass the splintered remains of what were the doors.  They look on in horror as the small, childlike form boils in Rokelsh's corded arms.

"A chaos beast, you say?" the old priest asks, making his way to the melting halfling.  His eyes widen in true horror as he lays them on Friadoc, his twisted, mutating form only barely recognizable as humanoid.  "Oh dear," he says in a faded whisper.

[sblock=ooc]Friadoc--one last save, please.[/sblock]


----------



## Friadoc (May 30, 2008)

Friadoc's form undulates, an inhuman scream ripped from what was once his mouth, throat, and chest, that shatters the tranquility of the holy vestibule.

OOC

Charisma vs Chaos (1d20=12) 

I should have my new guy posted later today, I've got a test I have to go take, for a new job, and then I'm free until my game tonight.

IG, same chargen as before?


----------



## industrygothica (May 31, 2008)

[sblock=Shayuri]I know I haven't posted a map, so bear with me.  The room you're in as actually quite small and cramped.  I really don't think that there is a way to cast that spell without hitting the rest of the party, perhaps even including yourself.  I'll give you the opportunity to cast a different spell, or we can continue on with this one for flavor. [/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 31, 2008)

]ooc[ Scintalating orb: Scoop of ice cream of multi flavors? ]/ooc[


----------



## Jemal (Jun 2, 2008)

As the screaming goo that was once his friend finally slips from his grasp, the mighty barbarian's face drains of color.  "FIX HIM!" He shouts at the priest, though somehow knowing in his heart that it's too late.

As the beast begins to take form (Or formlessness, rather), Rokelsh reluctantly draws his sword, backing away "Friadoc..."

[sblock=ooc] Will this be combat or is something story-wise going to stop the fight?  Assuming I'm going to have to find a way to deal with it, Initiative Vs Chaos Friadoc (1d20+3=13).
[/sblock]


----------



## Friadoc (Jun 2, 2008)

OOC

Chaos Friadoc = Chariadoc

*chuckles*

Okay, back to Buurt - Finals are done, if all goes well I'll land solid As in my classes, thus be happy.

I mean, while I might not have a job, currently, at least school doesn't suck.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 2, 2008)

(OOC - Hah! My bad then. I'll use another Seeking Ray, I spose:

To hit: 15 (ranged touch), 13 damage
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1612969/

Seeking Ray, from Spell Compendium, ignores cover and concealment, and doesn't suffer a penalty for firing into melee. It also gives a +2 bonus to subsequent rays fired.)


----------



## Jemal (Jun 5, 2008)

*Bump*?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 5, 2008)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *Bump*?




]ooc[ *smacks head* oh i get it! you are waiting for us! ]/ooc[

The fury courses throung his mind blanking all other thought out. only his opponant the ogre is his focus.

Melee Full Atk while raged: +14/+9 (2d6+10, 19-20/x2) (1d20+14=29, 2d6+10=20, 1d20+9=25, 2d6+10=18) 

(natural numbers: 15, 16 ) no crits total damage: 38

Whack  whack! the great blade chops deep into the body of the ogre, the flesh, sinew and bone no match for the hardened steel.


----------



## industrygothica (Jun 5, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]Give me a bit.  Things are slow around here at the moment, and ENWorld is still giving me hell in the mornings when I can post more.  I'll get things sorted out soon enough, I hope. [/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Jun 9, 2008)

Round 3 in the sewers is finished.  I was a bit surprised to see Shai fall; it'll be interesting to see what happens next.

I'm putting the scene with Chaos-Friadoc on hold for a bit.  I want to get downstairs wrapped up, and honestly I haven't quite decided on how I want to approach it.  I do know that Fraidoc's new character should be in the temple already for whatever reason, so if you want to finish him up and get him in there, now's a good time.

And by 'now', I mean within the next few days.  Lord knows I'm not the person to be telling anyone to hurry.


----------



## jkason (Jun 9, 2008)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> Round 3 in the sewers is finished.  I was a bit surprised to see Shai fall; it'll be interesting to see what happens next.




OOC: So was I, since Shai has the Diehard feat that means he's only disabled at -1 HP.


----------



## Leif (Jun 9, 2008)

Where do we stand now with the battle in the sewers?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 10, 2008)

I think everyone hgas posted actions and such, we are now waiting to see what the round summery is. we will then be ready for our actions in the sewers after that


----------



## industrygothica (Jun 11, 2008)

jkason said:
			
		

> OOC: So was I, since Shai has the Diehard feat that means he's only disabled at -1 HP.




Bah...  it's fixed in the narrative.

Let's have some actions for round 4!


----------



## jkason (Jun 11, 2008)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid (Diehard)*



			
				industrygothica said:
			
		

> Bah...  it's fixed in the narrative.
> 
> Let's have some actions for round 4!




OOC: Sorry 'bout that. I'll try to remember to start putting it in the title during combats to make life a little easier.

Given his pain and all, Shai's going to try to retreat, preferably in the direction of ye good cleric. 

I think he only gets one move action while Disabled, so I believe that's Shai's whole round.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 11, 2008)

Rage of enragement! the barbarian paladin of freedom is still in his blood rage! he places two more attempts at bringing the ogre zombie down!

first attack, using power attack (1d20+9=14, 2d6+15=27) 


second attack power attack (1d20+4=8, 2d6+15=21) (looks like a miss)


----------



## industrygothica (Jun 12, 2008)

jkason said:
			
		

> OOC: Sorry 'bout that. I'll try to remember to start putting it in the title during combats to make life a little easier.
> 
> Given his pain and all, Shai's going to try to retreat, preferably in the direction of ye good cleric.
> 
> I think he only gets one move action while Disabled, so I believe that's Shai's whole round.




[sblock=ooc]Just to make sure I'm understanding this correctly: Shai's backing off from the zombie.  Being disabled, he's allowed only a singly standard or move action, but not both.


Now check me on the rules here...

Withdrawing is a full-round action, so Shai won't be able to use the withdraw action.  He can, however, perform a single move action in a direction away from the zombie, but doing so will likely result in an attack of opportunity from the zombie, since moving from a threatened square provokes an AoO unless you're using the withdraw action.

Is that about right?
[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Jun 12, 2008)

_Meanwhile, back at the temple..._

"Oh dear," the priest whispered as he lay eyes upon the writhing mass in the big man's muscled arms.

A low growl came from behind Rokelsh.  He'd forgotten about Dyspeer, Shaimon Hu'u's loyal companion.  He'd set the wolf to watch Rokelsh's back, and he'd stuck with him like glue since.  Rokelsh saw the wolf's hackles raise, and the snarl form on his frothing mouth, and he knew that it was over; the halfling was gone, transformed into this hideous beast he held now in his arms.

As the realization struck him, the newly born chaos beast lashed out with a pseudopod, striking the priest solidly in the face.  His horrified scream filled the church, echoed by the many children watching from the doorway.  He raised his hands to the scratch on his face, his eyes wide in terror as the thing slithers from Rokelsh's grasp and falls splat on the floor.

"Desecrater! What blaspheme have you brought into this temple?" The priest shuffled backwards and stumbled over himself, landing hard on the floor.

Now free of Rokelsh's grasp, the filthy aberration moves closer to the helpless man.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 12, 2008)

"Noo..!"  The barbarian turns and throws a hand out to the children "RUN! Get the guards!" before turning back and putting himself between the newly formed beast and the priest.
"There must be something you can do... He can't be allowed into the city." He continues beseeching the priest

[sblock=ooc]
I'd actually allready posted dropping him and drawing my sword earlier.
Though he doesn't want to kill his friend, Rokelsh knows there may be no other way to prevent further harm.  
Readied action: if it attacks again, Rokelsh will roar in anger(activating rage) and strike at it.
Raging Power Attack (for 4) (1d20+10=23, 2d6+18=28) 
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 12, 2008)

When Shai is laid low, Talashia feels a stab of worry. These zombies were clearly much tougher than she had anticipated, and the group wasn't at its fighting strength. This had to end now!

She lifts both her hands, and jags of lightning twist and spin between them and the yellow silk draped around her shoulders like a light, flimsy poncho. Stormclouds seem to roil in its surface, adding to the potency of her power. Another twist of energy erupts from her outstretched palm with a crack of thunder and a burning, acrid fume left in its wake.

(Seeking Ray on the zomb that is threatening Shai. 20 to hit, 18 damage. http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1624848/ Veil of storms adds 14 damage to it. http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1624850/ )


----------



## jkason (Jun 12, 2008)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> [sblock=ooc]Just to make sure I'm understanding this correctly: Shai's backing off from the zombie.  Being disabled, he's allowed only a singly standard or move action, but not both.
> 
> 
> Now check me on the rules here...
> ...




[sblock=OOC (d'oh!)]Oi. I hadn't thought of that. Since Raging is a free action, can Shai rage (giving him positive hit points temprorarily), then use the Withdraw action? I think you can still use free actions in conjunction with full round actions, right? I hate to waste his only rage on running away, but I'm really fond of the guy, and if it's rage or get squished, rage away. [/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jun 12, 2008)

*Rogash*

The dwarf lays about with his axe (1d20+10=19) again and it bites (1d10+3=13) deep into the undead flesh.


----------



## jkason (Jun 13, 2008)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid (Diehard, Rage)*

Even as he feels himself weaken, Shai grits his teeth and stands tall. It's unclear if the flashing of his eyes comes from the reflection of the flaming blade in his hand, or something within him. 

"We. Are not. Done," he grinds out to the orc zombie, but even as he says it, the raw, animal impulse to survive at all costs seems to win out over the need to strike another blow. He moves back, trying to angle himself toward Uulark

"Everything hurts, and I want to hurt them back," he says in a growling voice, and the cleric can see Shai fighting back the urge to lash out at whatever's closest. "Make me better, yes?"

[sblock=OOC]I'm not entirely happy with it, but I don't think it sounds too much like he got mad just to run away.  Shai's now at 9 Hp, I believe, with the +10 from his raging. Withdraw action, which hopefully brings him close enough to Uulark for some healin'.  [/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jun 13, 2008)

jkason said:
			
		

> "Make me better, yes?"



OOC:  Uulark's face is a mask of concern and sympathy as he uses his reserve of divine power to heal Shai.

[sblock=game mechanics]Ulark spontaneously converts his third Level 3 spell for this day into a 3rd level cure:  Cure Serious Wounds, which leaves him with only his domain spell remaining among his prepared third level spells.  The Cure Serious restores 3d8+6 hp to Shai:  *17* http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1626220/ [/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Jun 15, 2008)

*Round 3*

[sblock=details]20 Rogash 39/39: attacks Z1 (hit, 8 damage)
15 Shai -1/36: rages (+10 hp) & withdraws
15 Talishia 28/28: _seeking ray_ on Z3 (hit, 32 damage); Zombie drops
7 Uulark 30/30: cast _cure serious wounds_ on Shai (heals 17 damage)
6 Caerwyn (rages [last round])51[21]/51[53]: attacks Z4 (18, 22 damage)
Z1 attacks Rogash (miss)
Z2 turned
Z3 dead
Z4 attacks Caerwyn (hit, 15 damage)
Zombies ( 4 3)
[/sblock]


_At the Temple..._

The creature again lashes out at the priest, slapping him weakly on the arm.  Rokelsh instinctively burries his greatsword in the bubbling mound.  A large gash opens up in the thing, but closes just as quickly as it continually shifts forms.

The beast that was Friadoc lashes out with another pseudopod, this time slapping the massive human on his leg.

[sblock=details]
Rokelsh 34/37[/sblock]
[sblock]19,7,52,14
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 15, 2008)

(18 damage, plus 14 from the veil you mean, yar? )


----------



## Jemal (Jun 15, 2008)

-In the Temple-
The massive barbarian finally looses his cool.  With a howl that echoes across the streets outside, he explodes in a fury at the beast responsible for his friend's death.  

[sblock=ooc]
Power Attack(-2) vs Chaos beast Friadoc. (1d20+12=26, 1d20+7=18, 2d6+14=20, 2d6+14=18) 
AC 26 for 20 damage, AC 18 for 18 damage, and I should be standing between it and the priest now, I believe. (Though after that, I think I'll have it's attention)

AC: 16 (18-2 rage)
HP: 46/49 (12 hp from raging)
Fort: +10 Ref: +6 Will: +5
Rage lasts 3 rounds after this one.
[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Jun 16, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> (18 damage, plus 14 from the veil you mean, yar? )




That too.


----------



## industrygothica (Jun 18, 2008)

Waiting on an action from Caerwyn.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 18, 2008)

ooops .... sorry

with power attack already calculated:

first attack (1d20+10=18, 2d6+14=22) 

second attack (1d20+5=6, 2d6+10=21)

(ugh...a natural 1)


----------



## industrygothica (Jun 20, 2008)

Finished up round 4.  I didn't do a narrative, so you'll have to look at the numbers.

There are two zombies left, 1 and 4.

PC Status:

Rokelsh 39/39
Shai 16(26)/36
Talishia 28/28
Uulark 30/30
Caerwyn 19/51 (rage is over)
Rokelsh 37/37

I took way too long this time and got myself completely unorganized, and I'm sorry about that.  I think I'm going to take DMing lessons from Zuria.  Learned a lot just from a few rounds of playing that game.  In any case, once these zombies are finished (hopefully) I'll be able to fix some things.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 20, 2008)

i am trying to figure out who is on what zombie ...do i need to *withdraw*  and do a 20 hp lay on hands, or do the l.o.h. and move to the cleric and get some healing?


----------



## Leif (Jun 20, 2008)

*Uulark Simental*

OOC:  Uulark's last action was to heal Shai, so Caerwyn might as well be next!  He has no more 3rd level cures, though, so you'd better get the 2nd levels while the gettin's good!

Uulark converts a second level _Restoration, Lesser_ into a second level _Cure Moderate Wounds_, and touches Caerwyn, restoring to him  2d8+6  = 18 hp  http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1634304/ .

"Be ye healed, Brother Caerwyn!"


----------



## Scotley (Jun 20, 2008)

*Rogash*

Rogash continues to wield his axe (1d20+10=13) against the undead, but fails to find a vulnerable target this time.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 21, 2008)

Leif said:
			
		

> OOC:  Uulark's last action was to heal Shai, so Caerwyn might as well be next!  He has no more 3rd level cures, though, so you'd better get the 2nd levels while the gettin's good!
> 
> Uulark converts a second level _Restoration, Lesser_ into a second level _Cure Moderate Wounds_, and touches Caerwyn, restoring to him  2d8+6  = 18 hp  http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1634304/ .
> 
> "Be ye healed, Brother Caerwyn!"




ooc: wow ...he is now at 51 hp of 51!


----------



## jkason (Jun 21, 2008)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid (diehard, rage)*

"Much better, thanks," Shai says, and without  waiting for further response, rushes to the closest upright creature, slashing at it with the flaming blade in his hand.

[sblock=OOC]Touch attack; damage w/ Flame Blade. (1d20+8=16, 1d8+2=8)   I forgot to add the Str bonus for rage, so that should actually be 18 on the touch attack to hit, though I don't think it probably matters either way.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 21, 2008)

Smirking triumphantly, Talshia sends another blast of lightning at the first towering zombie. Her aim is careless, but the spell seems to correct for it to some degree...

Seeking ray!
To hit 12
Damage 13
Ranged touch, ignores melee penalty.

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1635495/


----------



## Leif (Jun 21, 2008)

*Uulark Simental*

OOC:  The healing complete for the moment, Uulark readies his spear and looks for an opening to rejoin the fight.


----------



## industrygothica (Jun 21, 2008)

[sblock=Uulark & Caerwyn]Remember Uulark has first initiative.  

If Caerwyn is moving toward Uulark for the healing, then Uulark will have to delay initiative until he gets there.

If Caerwyn plan to use Lay on Hands (a standard action) as well, then he cannot perform the withdraw action (a full-round action) as well.  He can choose to move normally, however, and draw an AoO.

If Uulark chooses not to delay initiative, then he can approach Caerwyn (move action) and heal him (standard action).  Caerwyn can then act accordingly.

Bottom line: If Caerwyn is going to use Lay on Hands _and_ get some healing from the cleric in the same round, it'll come with a price (unless there's a scenario I haven't though of - in which case, please do tell).
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 22, 2008)

]ooc[so, the bottom line is that the ogre he is fighting is still alive, right? 
If so, then, he will wait and see what Uulark does, then i will cast lay on hands and try to make a 5 foot move back, if Uulark does not get to move with range of touching Caerwyn ... does that make any sense? ]/ooc[


----------



## Leif (Jun 22, 2008)

*Uulark Simental*

OOC:  I _think_ just maybe I have a solution:

Seeing his friend Caerwyn in dire straits, Uulark cast a cure spell, and moved forward to touch Caerwyn, imparting the healing to him.  The spell was cast last round (wasn't it?) so Uulark is just holding the charge until he can touch Caerwyn.  When Uulark moves to where Caerwyn is in combat, he touches Caerwyn (the cure spell) and then immediately takes Caerwyn's place in the combat, allowing Caerwyn to fall back in safety. Will that work?


----------



## industrygothica (Jun 22, 2008)

Leif said:
			
		

> OOC:  I _think_ just maybe I have a solution:
> 
> Seeing his friend Caerwyn in dire straits, Uulark cast a cure spell, and moved forward to touch Caerwyn, imparting the healing to him.  The spell was cast last round (wasn't it?) so Uulark is just holding the charge until he can touch Caerwyn.  When Uulark moves to where Caerwyn is in combat, he touches Caerwyn (the cure spell) and then immediately takes Caerwyn's place in the combat, allowing Caerwyn to fall back in safety. Will that work?




[sblock=ooc]You're a round ahead of yourself.  In the last round (round 3) Uulark healed Shaimon Hu'u after converting one of his prepared spells.  We're in round 4 now, during which neither Uulark nor Caerwyn has acted, and Caerwyn is about to get thine smacketh laid down upon him.

Unless, of course, we come up with an alternative. [/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 22, 2008)

i am so confuseded...so sorry...i will wait for leif's character to act and then do my thang and hopefully surrvive being smackeded


----------



## industrygothica (Jun 22, 2008)

The confusion is my fault, and I apologize for that.  I hope to remedy that, but you'll have to bear with me through the rest of this round.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 22, 2008)

> I hope to remedy that, but you'll have to bear with me through the rest of this round.



ooc:
*sees full moon and suddenly turns big, bad and hairy* "brooorg!"

sorry, best rendition of a where _*bear*_

no prob!!


----------



## Leif (Jun 22, 2008)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> [sblock=ooc]You're a round ahead of yourself.  In the last round (round 3) Uulark healed Shaimon Hu'u after converting one of his prepared spells.  We're in round 4 now, during which neither Uulark nor Caerwyn has acted, and Caerwyn is about to get thine smacketh laid down upon him.
> 
> Unless, of course, we come up with an alternative. [/sblock]



OOC:  I knew it was too easy!  Oh, well, I tried.  
[sblock=Leif's OUTTAHERE!]Just about to leave home for a couple of days, so don't expect another post from me until Wednesday.[/Sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Jun 22, 2008)

Rogash continues to wield his axe against the undead, but fails to find a vulnerable target this time.

"Much better, thanks," Shai says, and without waiting for further response, rushes to the closest upright creature, slashing at it with the flaming blade in his hand.

Smirking triumphantly, Talshia sends another blast of lightning at the first towering zombie. Her aim is careless, but the spell seems to correct for it to some degree, and her enemy is engulfed in a crackling blast of electricity.

Uulark converts a second level Restoration, Lesser into a second level Cure Moderate Wounds, and touches Caerwyn, restoring a bit of health to him.

[color-darkorange]"Be ye healed, Brother Caerwyn!"[/color]


PC Status & Initiative
20 Rogash 39/39: attack vs. Z1 (miss)
15 Shai 16(26)/36: _flame blade_ vs. Z4 (hit, 8 damage)
15 Talishia 28/28: ranged touch vs. Z1 (hit, 13 damage)
7 Uulark 30/30: converts Restoration, Lesser into Cure Moderate Wounds, and touches Caerwyn (2d8+6=18)
6 Caerwyn 37/51 (rage is over):<---- Current initiative
4 Zombies:

10 Rokelsh 37/37 (in Temple)


----------



## Scotley (Jun 23, 2008)

*Rogash*

With a roar the dwarf continues his attack swinging the axe (1d20+10=29) in an overhead arc that connects with the Ogre's  chest (1d10+3=6).


----------



## industrygothica (Jun 24, 2008)

Caerwyn?  It's your initiative.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 25, 2008)

]ooc[ sorry, long day yesturday...ditch digging ]/ooc[

With fire in his eyes Caerwyn gives a mighty battle roar and runs to battle with his sword up raised, then with bland difference to his target he swings with accuracy durrived only from experience and training on the ogre zombie.

a mighty blow, i hope (1d20+12=22, 2d6+7=15)


----------



## industrygothica (Jun 25, 2008)

With fire in his eyes Caerwyn gives a mighty battle roar and runs to battle with his sword up raised, then with bland difference to his target he swings with accuracy durrived only from experience and training on the ogre zombie.  The zombie falls to the ground, dead again in a lifeless heap of gore.

The last remaining ogre-zombie takes another hefty swing at the dwarf, this time causing damage as the huge club gets through Rogash's armor.

[sblock=details]
Caerwyn drops Z4
Z4 hits Rogash for 18 damage

*Initiative*
6 Caerwyn
4 Zombies

20 Rogash <--- current initiative
15 Shai
15 Talishia
7 Uulark

10 Rokelsh

*Status*
Rogash 39/39
Shai 16(26)/36, rage
Talishia 28/28
Uulark 30/30
Caerwyn 37/51
Rokelsh 37/37 (in Temple)
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jun 27, 2008)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid (rage, diehard)*



industrygothica said:


> With fire in his eyes Caerwyn gives a mighty battle roar and runs to battle with his sword up raised, then with bland difference to his target he swings with accuracy durrived only from experience and training on the ogre zombie.  The zombie falls to the ground, dead again in a lifeless heap of gore.




"Now that's how you squish a zombie," Shai says with some of his old cheer. He trains his sight on the remaining undead, fire still burning in his hands.

[sblock=OOC]If Rogash doesn't drop it, Shai will have at with his flame blade again.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jun 28, 2008)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric6, AC18,FF15,T13, HP30/30*

Uulark thrusts his spear at the zombie: 1d20+5=25! damage=6
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1642665/

(this was a threat and I didn't even notice!)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 28, 2008)

Just in case i am not around when it is my turn: Caerwyn Thingol will slap the zombie around:

slapping the zombie around (1d20+10=24, 2d6+9=12) this is slashing damage by the way!


----------



## industrygothica (Jun 28, 2008)

_Just to make things easy..._

The last remaining thing that was an ogre is quickly overtaken as the party combines their efforts to bring the thing down flawlessly.

Though some are battered and bloody, all have survived--and in the distance the fleeting sound of an agonizing scream echoes through the narrow corridors.

ooc: At this point Rokelsh would still be in the sewers trying to navigate his way through to the exit.


----------



## Leif (Jun 28, 2008)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric6, AC18,FF15,T13, HP30/30*

"What in Perdition's Flames uttered that horrible scream?"

OOC: Can Uulark hazard a guess about where the scream came from?


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 28, 2008)

"Someone's upset that we killed yet another batch of his 'pets,' I would think," Talashia says smugly to Uulark.

"A pity we can't stay to finish the job."


----------



## industrygothica (Jun 28, 2008)

Leif said:


> "What in Perdition's Flames uttered that horrible scream?"
> 
> OOC: Can Uulark hazard a guess about where the scream came from?




He could guess that it might be his new little halfling friend suffering great pain from an unholy metamorphosis.

Or maybe Rokelsh stepped on a pebble?

Could even be six or eight more zombies on the other side of the door.

Speaking of zombies, when was the last time you saw them appear out of thin air like that?  Strange...


----------



## jkason (Jun 28, 2008)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



Shayuri said:


> "Someone's upset that we killed yet another batch of his 'pets,' I would think," Talashia says smugly to Uulark.
> 
> "A pity we can't stay to finish the job."




Shai staggers against the wall, struggling to maintain the inner fire that kept him fighting.

"She's right," he says. "We need to help Friadoc."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 28, 2008)

A wide grin forms on Caewyn's face at his sister's remark, though lasting for only a moment. "Now, where did that summoner run off to? "


----------



## industrygothica (Jun 29, 2008)

For reference...


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 29, 2008)

Talashia grabs hold of Caerwyn's arm. "Focus," she says sternly. "As tempting as it is, we're helping Friadoc right now. The summoner can wait until we're all regrouped and ready. As long as we attack him today, he shouldn't have time to regain any lost power."

She tugs his arm, then lets go and turns to stride purposefully towards the sewer exit.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 29, 2008)

The barian Paladin turns to walk beside his sister with only three words, "your right sister"


----------



## Leif (Jun 29, 2008)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric6, AC18,FF15,T13, HP30/30*

Uulark follows along.  "And just where are you leading us, Talashia?"


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 29, 2008)

"To go see how our comrades are faring?" Talashia sighs with long-suffering patience. "By this time it's likely that they either found help in time...or did not. Hopefully we'll be in time to join the celebration."

She doesn't elaborate on the alternative.


----------



## industrygothica (Jun 29, 2008)

The group find their way to the exit quickly enough, and collaborate their efforts in climbing out.  Two children look on in quiet anticipation, as if wondering if anyone else is going to pour forth from the sewers below.  "Temple," one of you asks briskly, and the children nervously point down the road.  

As you hurry in that direction, you see a group of children standing in the open doorway of a temple of Pelor.


----------



## jkason (Jun 30, 2008)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



industrygothica said:


> The group find their way to the exit quickly enough, and collaborate their efforts in climbing out.  Two children look on in quiet anticipation, as if wondering if anyone else is going to pour forth from the sewers below.  "Temple," one of you asks briskly, and the children nervously point down the road.
> 
> As you hurry in that direction, you see a group of children standing in the open doorway of a temple of Pelor.




"You kids see a man in armor carrying someone gooey with a wolf on his heels?" Shai calls as the group nears the temple.


----------



## industrygothica (Jun 30, 2008)

"You kids see a man in armor carrying someone gooey with a wolf on his heels?" Shai calls as the group nears the temple.

The group of children step back as you come closer to the temple steps, all with filthy, shaking fingers pointed inside.

As you approach closer still, you can hear a man's screaming from inside.

"Desecrater! What blaspheme have you brought into this temple?" 

The shouting is followed by a noise that can only be described a primal--a bestial bellow that echoes through the streets outside.  You enter the foyer in time to see the massive barbarian explode in a fury and bring his greatsword down onto the beast that was once Friadoc.








Consider that a surprise round.  Those who haven't rolled initiative please do so. I need actions from everyone please.

*Initiative[/i]
17 Chaos Beast
13 Rokelsh *
Caerwyn
Rogash
Shai
Dyspeer
Talishia
Uulark
[Friadoc's new PC?]

Status
Rogash 39/39
Shai 16(26)/36
Talishia 28/28
Uulark 30/30
Caerwyn 37/51
Rokelsh 46/49 (rage ends at ****)*


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 30, 2008)

"That can't be good" *sigh*"May the Gods forgive me" declares Caerwyn as he draws the bloodied Great Sword. He looks to the children and gently says, "run for cover. now" and procedes into the temple.He sees the blob of chaos  beast and says, "I really need to get a bow and arrows." 

with 2 point power strike:
garroroar! (1d20+10=17, 2d6+9=20) 

He leaps to the attack to strike 'once was friadoc'


----------



## industrygothica (Jun 30, 2008)

Since we have a map now, please do me a favor:  Tell me where you're moving to, and which squares you're moving through to get there.  Diagonal movement costs the same as normal movement for simplicity's sake.  We're actually going to have to watch movement and area of effect spells now. 

I also need an initiative from Caerwyn to go along with his attacks.


----------



## jkason (Jun 30, 2008)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid (16HP, Diehard)*

((OOC: Since I believe you ruled it was several minutes to get to the temple, Shai's rage would have ended on the way (the Flame Blade's duration probably expired, as well, I think it's 4 minutes). 

I'm not sure, since it is several minutes past, if we're in a new encounter and he's past the fatigue from raging or if I should take the fatigue penalties for what's about to happen. Shouldn't affect what I'm planning to have Shai do, but just in case. ))

Shai pauses just a moment at the sound, then sets his jaw and moves forward, whispering to the wind and the earth that he may have to ask more favors of them.


----------



## jkason (Jun 30, 2008)

industrygothica said:


> Since we have a map now, please do me a favor:  Tell me where you're moving to, and which squares you're moving through to get there.  Diagonal movement costs the same as normal movement for simplicity's sake.  We're actually going to have to watch movement and area of effect spells now.




Will we be able to get into the temple this round? If so, Shai's actually hanging back. I intended to have him start casting summon nature's ally spells once inside, but wasn't sure we were close enough to get him in and starting to cast this round. He'll take the square just left of the door / right of the torch if no one else has it.


----------



## industrygothica (Jun 30, 2008)

jkason said:


> ((OOC: Since I believe you ruled it was several minutes to get to the temple, Shai's rage would have ended on the way (the Flame Blade's duration probably expired, as well, I think it's 4 minutes).
> 
> I'm not sure, since it is several minutes past, if we're in a new encounter and he's past the fatigue from raging or if I should take the fatigue penalties for what's about to happen. Shouldn't affect what I'm planning to have Shai do, but just in case. ))
> 
> Shai pauses just a moment at the sound, then sets his jaw and moves forward, whispering to the wind and the earth that he may have to ask more favors of them.






jkason said:


> Will we be able to get into the temple this round? If so, Shai's actually hanging back. I intended to have him start casting summon nature's ally spells once inside, but wasn't sure we were close enough to get him in and starting to cast this round. He'll take the square just left of the door / right of the torch if no one else has it.




It's been six minutes game time since you've defeated the ogre zombies.  Shai's spells have ended, as well as the fatigue from his raging.  We are in a brand new encounter, with a brand new initiative.  The PC's just arriving are on the front steps of the temple.  The first square inside the door will count as square #1 of your movement speed.  Everyone will have time to act this round, assuming the chaos beast lasts that long.

Roll initiative for Shai and Dyspeer please so I can get them where they're going.  Assume Dyspeer is one square SW of Rokelsh; I'll get him on the map when I add everyone else later.

Off topic: I've got to say that this new multi-quote feature is worth it's weight in gold pieces.  I love it.


----------



## jkason (Jun 30, 2008)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid (16HP, Diehard)*



industrygothica said:


> Roll initiative for Shai and Dyspeer please so I can get them where they're going.  Assume Dyspeer is one square SW of Rokelsh; I'll get him on the map when I add everyone else later.




Shai's initiative (1d20+1=21)


Dyspeer's initiative (1d20+3=18)

Since it's a free action to call him, let's have Shai call Dyspeer to his side (say to the other side of that torch, assuming the square with the torch isn't usable).

And Shai will go ahead and start casting Summon Nature's Ally 2, even though it won't resolve until the middle of his turn next round.


----------



## Leif (Jun 30, 2008)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric6, AC18,FF15,T13, HP30/30*

Uulark moves to the square immediately to the left of the torch on the right, spear in hand and ready for action.

"What's the plan, Shai?"

OOC:  Initiative=1d20+3=23 (waste of another bloody nat 20!)
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1644894/


----------



## Scotley (Jun 30, 2008)

*Rogash*

Seeing that Friadoc has turned, Rogash stifles a curse remembering where he is just in time. He moves into the temple and leaps over the back of a pew. Standing on a pew (middle of the back row on the left) he trades out his axe and shield for his bow and readies an arrow. 

OOC: Initiative (1d20+3=12)


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 1, 2008)

Talashia goes up to the chapel door, hanging back a little. It wasn't that she was frightened...she just didn't want to use another spell if she could avoid it. Even a storm could blow itself out if it wasn't careful.

(Init: 10 - Action, move to doorway but don't go through, hold spellcasting action to interrupt its attack.)
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1645201/


----------



## Friadoc (Jul 1, 2008)

With surprising speed, as well as agility, the young half-orc vaults himself over the dias with a hard, springy one-arm push, bringing himself to be behind the priest.

"Best get behind me, your honor," says Buurt with a gruff, yet concerned tone. "I've a feeling that this is gonna take more than loud words."

The sharp report of Buurt's crossbow echoes within the temple as a bolt is fired from the magical crossbow.

OOC

Buurt's initiative (1d20+4=21) 

Buurt's attack on the chaos beast (1d20+8=18, 1d8+1=7) 

Buurt's Tumble Check (1d20+10=22) 

Buurt declares his dodge against Chariadoc (yeah, I said it), so his AC is 20 versus the transformed halfling - 22 if he moves more than 10'.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 1, 2008)

"NO MORE HURTING FRIENDS!" Rokelsh shouts at the beast as his massive sword swings back and forth in mighty sweeps.

[sblock=ooc]
Power Attack for 2: Attacks 1;2. Damage 1;2. (1d20+12=13, 1d20+7=24, 2d6+14=20, 2d6+14=21) Doh, nat 1 on the first attack.  Second is AC 24 for 21 damage.
Rokelsh: HP 49/49 (12 from rage); AC 16 (18-2 rage)
Rage lasts 3 more turns
[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 1, 2008)

Uulark moves to the square immediately to the left of the torch on the right, spear in hand and ready for action.  "What's the plan, Shai?"

Shai calls Dyspeer to his side and begins casting _Summon Nature's Ally 2_.





I rolled randomly to determine which side of the temple Buurt was on before he made his move.  He came up on the left, which means he'll have to run through a threatened square to grab the priest.  I paused the action here to give Friadoc a chance to amend Buurt's actions accordingly if he chooses.  Once that's decided we'll continue on.

b]Initiative[/i]

23 Uulark <-- Narative starts here
21 Shai <-- Narative ends here
21 Buurt
18 Dyspeer
17 Chaos Beast
13 ROkelsh
12 Rogash
10 Talishia
7 Caerwyn

*Status*
Rogash 39/39
Shai 16/36 (casting)
Talishia 28/28
Uulark 30/30
Caerwyn 37/51
Rokelsh 46/49
Buurt 36/36


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 2, 2008)

Caerwynhears the request for a battle plan and chimes here is an idea! He then starts by runn9ing in and jumps a few pews to get to his battle spot.

( I will make an action after all others seeing as i have such a poor inititive)


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 2, 2008)

Friadoc said:


> With surprising speed, as well as agility, the young half-orc vaults himself over the dias with a hard, springy one-arm push, bringing himself to be behind the priest.
> 
> "Best get behind me, your honor," says Buurt with a gruff, yet concerned tone. "I've a feeling that this is gonna take more than loud words."
> 
> The sharp report of Buurt's crossbow echoes within the temple as a bolt is fired from the magical crossbow.



The bolt appears to land solidly into the chaos beast, but is quickly absorbed into it's amorphous flesh.



Jemal said:


> "NO MORE HURTING FRIENDS!" Rokelsh shouts at the beast as his massive sword swings back and forth in mighty sweeps.



Rokelsh swings his sword mightily... almost too mightily as he nearly hurls himself into the melted halfling.  He quickly manages to correct his footing though, and turns the misguided step into a expertly placed blow deep into the chaos beast.



Scotley said:


> Seeing that Friadoc has turned, Rogash stifles a curse remembering where he is just in time. He moves into the temple and leaps over the back of a pew. Standing on a pew (middle of the back row on the left) he trades out his axe and shield for his bow and readies an arrow.






Shayuri said:


> Talashia goes up to the chapel door, hanging back a little. It wasn't that she was frightened...she just didn't want to use another spell if she could avoid it. Even a storm could blow itself out if it wasn't careful.






Scott DeWar said:


> Caerwynhears the request for a battle plan and chimes here is an idea! He then starts by running in and jumps a few pews to get to his battle spot.



Rogash, Talishia, and Caerwyn each choose a strategic spot suitable for their respective fighting styles, but it is all for naught, as the raised swords and arrows are pointed at a motionless mound of bubbling goo.

ooc: Have I mentioned how much I like this new multiquote thing?


----------



## jkason (Jul 2, 2008)

industrygothica said:


> Rogash, Talishia, and Caerwyn each choose a strategic spot suitable for their respective fighting styles, but it is all for naught, as the raised swords and arrows are pointed at a motionless mound of bubbling goo.
> 
> ooc: Have I mentioned how much I like this new multiquote thing?




((OOC: It's quite nifty, indeed. So, does this mean the other have effectively dispatched our good former monk? And just when I was debating the space-saving nature of summoning monkeys instead of wolves...  ))


----------



## Scotley (Jul 2, 2008)

*Rogash*

The dwarf climbs down from the pew with a clatter of armor and weapons. He removes his helmet and looks at the bubbling goo that was once his friend and companion. Looking to his companions he says, "I believe we have some work to do. Somebody is going to pay for this."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 2, 2008)

Scotley said:


> The dwarf climbs down from the pew with a clatter of armor and weapons. He removes his helmet and looks at the bubbling goo that was once his friend and companion. Looking to his companions he says, "I believe we have some work to do. Somebody is going to pay for this."




"and pay dearly indeed..."

Caeryn looks to the bemused and mortified priest of pelor and clears his throat  while reaching into his pac. he removes 25 gold crowns and hands them to the priest and says, " ahem, pardon us good friend, we were trying to get him to you for help to keep him from reaching this point, but we failed. i hope this wil help in the clean up of the mess. "

he then looks to the others and suggests, "we have a summoner to catch, right?"


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 2, 2008)

"A moment, Caerwyn," Talashia says quickly. She looks at the priest.

"Did he...did it attack anyone? Even a scratch from these creatures can be disastrous!"


----------



## Leif (Jul 2, 2008)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric6, AC18,FF15,T13, HP30/30*

OOC: Uulark is just very thankful that his intrepid friends took care of the situation before he became mired in it.

"Thanks be to the Gods of Light and Life.  I was NOT looking forward to fighting that thing."


----------



## jkason (Jul 2, 2008)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*

Shai witnesses the creature's death with a mixture of despair and relief. Unfortunately, he cannot cancel his call for aid once it has begun, so even as people begin to take stock of the immobile form which once was Friadoc, a trio of owls pops into being. They circle the room with wild screeches, looking for an enemy, then settle in on the rafters of the church when they can't seem to find one, heads turning vigilantly.

Shai blushes. "I ... they won't be here long, Father. Then brother wind'll call them back."

[sblock=OOC]At least, I don't think you can cancel a spell once you start it. And this seemed less disruptive than the monkeys, anyway.  

Number of Ally 1 creatures called (1d3=3)[/sblock]


----------



## Friadoc (Jul 2, 2008)

Buurt looks at the others quietly, his ears catching their words as his eyes see their stances and manner.

"I'm sorry about your fellow," Buurt says after a few moments. After checking his crossbow, the young half-orc reslings it from a strap upon his pack before pulling his cloak over most of it. "It's not a good way to go. Nor a fate t'go unpunished."

Once his gear is secured, Buurt walks over toward Rokelsh and holds out his hand. 

"Buurt," says the half-orc. "Scout for House Wolfhart, retired."


----------



## Leif (Jul 2, 2008)

Uulark Simental, Cleric6, AC18,FF15,T13, HP30/30



jkason said:


> [sblock=OOC]At least, I don't think you can cancel a spell once you start it. And this seemed less disruptive than the monkeys, anyway.  [/sblock]



[sblock=jkason]My understanding is that, speaking in general only, a caster can dismiss a spell at any point after he begins the very first gesture of the casting.  However, once begun, even slightly, it counts against his spells allowed for the day.  In this case, however, your solution made for the better scene.  Nicely done!  Anyway, this is a situation where IG has the authority to make rulings, so whatever he says goes.[/sblock]



Friadoc said:


> Buurt looks at the others quietly, his ears catching their words as his eyes see their stances and manner.  "I'm sorry about your fellow," Buurt says after a few moments. After checking his crossbow, the young half-orc reslings it from a strap upon his pack before pulling his cloak over most of it. "It's not a good way to go. Nor a fate t'go unpunished."  Once his gear is secured, Buurt walks over toward Rokelsh and holds out his hand. "Buurt," says the half-orc. "Scout for House Wolfhart, retired."



Uulark, seeing the half-orc approach, will walk over to meet him, glad for anything to distract himself from the horrible fate of Friadoc.  "Uulark Simental, Undeclared Priest.  The pleasure is all ours."


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 3, 2008)

Shayuri said:


> "A moment, Caerwyn," Talashia says quickly. She looks at the priest.
> 
> "Did he...did it attack anyone? Even a scratch from these creatures can be disastrous!"




The priest puts a trembling hand to his cheek and looks at the smear of blood on his fingertips.  "b...b...b..."


----------



## jkason (Jul 3, 2008)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



industrygothica said:


> The priest puts a trembling hand to his cheek and looks at the smear of blood on his fingertips.  "b...b...b..."




Shai scratches his head as he comes forward. "But, we sent Friadoc here 'cause you were supposed to be able to stop the chaos beast infection. You don't ... know how to do that?"


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 6, 2008)

jkason said:


> Shai scratches his head as he comes forward. "But, we sent Friadoc here 'cause you were supposed to be able to stop the chaos beast infection. You don't ... know how to do that?"




The priest is in apparent shock from the events, and doesn't seem to hear you.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 6, 2008)

Talashia stalks over to the priest in an infuriated swirl of white hair and slaps him hard across the face.

"Focus!" she bellows at him, holding his chin so he's forced to look straight at her eyes. "This monster was a chaos beast! If it injured you, you are in danger! Nod if you understand!"


----------



## Scotley (Jul 6, 2008)

*Rogash*

"Bah, leave the poor fellow alone. He's lost his wits as any well might when faced with such a horror dropped on their floor. We've work to do, I say we get back down to the heart of the matter before our quarry escapes."


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 6, 2008)

Shayuri said:


> Talashia stalks over to the priest in an infuriated swirl of white hair and slaps him hard across the face.
> 
> "Focus!" she bellows at him, holding his chin so he's forced to look straight at her eyes. "This monster was a chaos beast! If it injured you, you are in danger! Nod if you understand!"




The blubbering--if not a bit more frightened--priest manages a weak nod for Talishia.


----------



## Leif (Jul 7, 2008)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric6, AC18,FF15,T13, HP30/30*

Uulark steels himself to follow Rogash back into the jaws of danger.


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 7, 2008)

Leif said:


> OOC:  Uulark steels himself to follow Rogash back into the jaws of danger.




[sblock]Not really an OOC post, is it?  [/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jul 7, 2008)

*No but ths is:*



industrygothica said:


> [sblock]not really an ooc post, is it?  [/sblock]



[sblock=industrygothica] [/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 7, 2008)

Talashia nods and lets go of the priest. When she speaks again, it's at a much more conversational tone.

"Good. So then...did the beast strike you? And if so, can you heal it? If not, we need to find someone who can, immediately."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 7, 2008)

Rogash, I am sorry, but we should not do that. if he has been struck and turns then he in turn wil strike many otherfs who will turn and strike more untill all are these captive beasts.

while we in our own righteiousness are below fighting this summoner do nothing to stop this now then we will return to the whole city turned to shapeless blobs, never more to be themselves.I cannot do dothing for this man.

]ooc[ yes i know , for the sake of the grammer natzis out there, that this is a double negative but it is appropiate for the phrase! ]/ooc[


----------



## Leif (Jul 7, 2008)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric6, AC18,FF15,T13, HP30/30*



Scott DeWar said:


> Rogash, I am sorry, but we should not do that. if he has been struck and turns then he in turn wil strike many otherfs who will turn and strike more untill all are these captive beasts.
> while we in our own righteiousness are below fighting this summoner do nothing to stop this now then we will return to the whole city turned to shapeless blobs, never more to be themselves.I cannot do dothing for this man.
> ]ooc[ yes i know , for the sake of the grammer natzis out there, that this is a double negative but it is appropiate for the phrase! ]/ooc[



"Fine then, just let's be quick about it!"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 7, 2008)

Caeryn in his most diplomatic voice walks to the priest and asks him, "padre, we must know ... did the beast touch you in any way. you   have an injury where did it come from?


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 7, 2008)

"I...I'm fine.  Just leave!  Now, please! Before you bring any more horror upon this sacred place!"  The priest seems just a bit agitated, and a lot scared, but otherwise none the worse for the wear.  Friadoc had already begun to change by this time after getting struck, and the priest shows no signs.

[sblock]For now.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jul 7, 2008)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric6, AC18,FF15,T13, HP30/30*



industrygothica said:


> "I...I'm fine.  Just leave!  Now, please! Before you bring any more horror upon this sacred place!"  The priest seems just a bit agitated, and a lot scared, but otherwise none the worse for the wear.  Friadoc had already begun to change by this time after getting struck, and the priest shows no signs.



Uulark can't let that comment pass unchallenged!  "Now see here, FATHER!  We came here seeking help for our friend, not to arouse your insolence and ire.  I was under the impression that priests were to HELP people, at least that's why I was drawn to the profession," here Uulark adjusts the holy symbol hanging about his neck.  "And a bit more sympathy for our dearly departed friend, who you were unable to save, would be much more becoming from a Man of the Cloth, such as you profess to be!"

Uulark thinks, _"That is the reason why I eschew organized religion!  This priest is more concerned with keeping his sanctuary clean and pristine that he is with helping those in need.  The bloody NERVE of that man!"_


----------



## jkason (Jul 7, 2008)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*

Shai stiffens at the increasing tension in the room, and his wolf's hackles rise, as well. 

"Maybe we should go now?" he says sheepishly, nodding toward the front door.


----------



## Leif (Jul 7, 2008)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric6, AC18,FF15,T13, HP30/30*

His spleen adequately vented, Uulark nods to Shai, bows his head slightly, and again makes ready to leave.


----------



## Friadoc (Jul 7, 2008)

After listening to the going ons, even the striking of the priest and the lecture that follows, Buurt finally breaks his silence as he asks, "The one who caused this is not only alive, but below us somewhere?"

Casting a glance toward what was once their friend, but is something else forevermore, after a breath Buurt says to you lot, as a whole, "You don't know me from a sell sword, but if'n you'll have it, I'd like to offer my help."


----------



## Leif (Jul 7, 2008)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric6, AC18,FF15,T13, HP30/30*

Still emotionally drained from his "lecture," Uulark just smiles at Buurt and motions to him that he should come along with the group.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 7, 2008)

"The Body." Rokelsh says finally, kneeling near the dead beast. "We must do something with it."


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 8, 2008)

Talashia gives the priest an offended look and shrugs, then turns and goes to where Rokelesh crouches near what was once Friadoc.

"I suppose we should notify his next of kin...you do know who that is, right?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 8, 2008)

Caeryn looks to Buurt and answers, "yes, the summoner who cast the first stone is in an area near the sewers. he had summoned ogre zombies that hindered us from getting here sooner." he looks to the others and shrugs, "can we use another? i would think so."


----------



## Scotley (Jul 8, 2008)

*Rogash*

The Dwarf fumes at the delay, but realizes he can't risk leaving a chaos beast in their wake. He responds to Buurt with a nod and saying, "We could use another sword," so agitated that he accepts a half-orc into the group without a second thought. 

Rokelsh's comment draws his attention, "Alas, though I had become quite fond of Friadoc in our short association there was no time to discuss such matters, so I know not what his preferences would have been or who his relations are."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 8, 2008)

"somebody should sing of his deeds"


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 10, 2008)

And as you ponder over the deeds of the halfling, what was once him still lies gurgling before you.  The creature finally comes to a rest when one last piece of its amorphous boils over and pops, sending a sickly gray ooze spattering harmlessly into the air.

"Below us," the priest says as he finally starts to come to his senses.  "In the sewers?  Are you sure it hasn't come to the surface with you?  No, no..  of course you've remembered to seal the entrance.  What kind of adventurers would you be otherwise?"  The priest gives a weak laugh at his joke as he pulls a potion from his robes and quaffs it in one gulp.


----------



## Leif (Jul 10, 2008)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric6, AC18,FF15,T13, HP30/30*

**GULP!** "We DID do that, didn't we?  You guys were the last ones out, so I hope you remembered to turn the lantern off."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 10, 2008)

"ah...er...lets all go double check, eh?"


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 10, 2008)

Talashia gives Uulark a calm look and says with patience, "No need to worry."

"That said, I believe we have some more work to do."

She nods at the priest. "Our apologies for the mess. Please accept this donation as a sign of penitence...and to help cover any financial burden."

She counts out ten gold pieces and places them in the offeretory dish, then swishes past the others on her way to the door.

"Lets go."


----------



## jkason (Jul 10, 2008)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



Shayuri said:


> She counts out ten gold pieces and places them in the offeretory dish, then swishes past the others on her way to the door.
> 
> "Lets go."




Shai, having the uncharacteristic sense to keep his mouth shutin the midst of his worry about open sewer grates, hustles out after Talashia, Dyspeer at his heels.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 10, 2008)

*Rogash*

Startled as the group makes another abrupt change in course, Rogash collects himself and sets off.


----------



## Leif (Jul 10, 2008)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric6, AC18,FF15,T13, HP30/30*

Uulark just shakes his head and follows in Talashia's wake.

"Once more into the breach....."


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 10, 2008)

The group arrives at the entrance to the sewers to find that the grate was indeed left open.  A small group of children are hovering over the hole as if they're contemplating going down in it.  As you approach you can see that one of the older children seems to be telling a story to the others.  You can't make out everything he's saying, but one word sticks out:  _catacombs_.


----------



## Leif (Jul 10, 2008)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric6, AC18,FF15,T13, HP30/30*

"Here now!  You children move back away from there!  That's right, we're trained professionals and we're here to take care of the situation.   I Hope none of you went inside there.  If we find any of you in there, you're _really_ going to catch it! You lot just run off back home now.  GIT!"


----------



## Friadoc (Jul 10, 2008)

Thus far, since leaving the temple, Buurt has been silent in his following of the group, as he readies his gear for the dark tasks ahead.

However, upon seeing the children, as well as hearing Uulark's words to them, Buurt adds, "Best listen to him, first time I went down there I was an elf."

OOC

Buurt will Take 10 on that bluff check, thus scoring a...well..10.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 10, 2008)

*Rogash*

"We won't be able to get out as quickly, but I guess we need to lock ourselves in." Unless someone objects, Rogash will lock the grate behind them.


----------



## Leif (Jul 10, 2008)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric6, AC18,FF15,T13, HP30/30*

Uulark begins to sing "Don't Fence Me In."

[sblock=For Friadoc]HAHAHA, AN ELF!!   Oh, that was good![/SBLOCK]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 10, 2008)

]ooc[ youknow, someone just has to do this... ]/ooc[
Befor he leavesthe young barbarian stops and looks to the blob on the floor and sings,
" 'Lo, there do I see my father. 
'Lo, there do I see  My mother, and my sisters, and my brothers. 
 'Lo, there do I see  The line of my people Back to the beginning. 
 'Lo, they do call to me.They bid me take my place among them. 
In the halls of Valhalla Where the brave May live forever!

Fare thee well friend friadok..."

he salutes 'once was friadoc and leaves to join the others


----------



## Friadoc (Jul 10, 2008)

With a look and nod toward Rogash, Buurt says, "Unsafe for us, but safer for the great number."

Once inside, Buurt adds, in soft tones for the ears of his newly found companions, "As I said, earlier, I am a scout, most recently in service to House Wolfhart, but since I am new, I'll do as you see fit."

OOC

Thanks, guys, for the kind words and thoughts toward my fallen PC, means a lot.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 11, 2008)

Satisfied that the sewer is closed up, Talashia sizes Buurt up.

"Do you think you can track down here? We're looking for a man...he disappeared recently, and it's looking like he may have been taken down here somewhere."


----------



## Leif (Jul 11, 2008)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric6, AC18,FF15,T13, HP30/30*



Friadoc said:


> "As I said, earlier, I am a scout, most recently in service to House Wolfhart, but since I am new, I'll do as you see fit."



"Don't stand on ceremony on MY account, Buurt! We've all been known to make the occasional mistake (except for Verdis, that is, bloody perfect warlock!) so, please, don't hesitate to offer advice or correction if you feel that it is needed.  None of us have your particular gifts for stealth and subtlety."


----------



## Jemal (Jul 11, 2008)

*Rokelsh, Human Barbarian/Ranger/Fighter of the desert people.*

"Tracking has always been a gift of my people.  I'm not so familiar with these sewers, but I found you.  I will find the one responsible for all of this.  Let us start where we left off." Rokelsh takes a deep breath and motions for them to head back to where they fought the chaos beast and the zombies.  Once there, he'll look for any signs of a trail (Survival +9)


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 11, 2008)

You come to a familiar stairway leading down into a small room.  The room is about 15 feet wide, and more steps lead down further down into it.

View attachment 35638

You are all at the first square in the NW corner.  I need a marching order of who's going in first, and where you're going.


----------



## Leif (Jul 11, 2008)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric6, AC18,FF15,T13, HP30/30*

OOC:  Didn't we already have a marching order set?  I sure don't remember what it was, though...


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 11, 2008)

Leif said:


> OOC:  Didn't we already have a marching order set?  I sure don't remember what it was, though...




Nor do I, and rather than look it up again I thought it may be easier to just ask.  Besides, this way, if I kill the second person in line, nobody can say "but I wanted to be third this time, if you'd only have asked."

Not that I think anyone here is that trivial, but better safe than sorry.


----------



## Leif (Jul 11, 2008)

*Marching Order?*

How about this?

  Buurt          Rogash
  Caerwyn      Rokelsh
  Uulark         Talashia
  Dyspeer       Shaimon Hu'u


Ok!  This should be it, shouldn't it?  Maybe?


----------



## Scotley (Jul 11, 2008)

*Rogash*

OOC: Don't forget that Rogash is more rogue than fighter. He and Friadoc were doing the front rank previously. I'd prefer to stay at the front, but will bow to the will of the party.


----------



## Friadoc (Jul 11, 2008)

OOC

Umm, I'm not seeing things and you do have Buurt on their twice, right? 

Also, I definitely think Rogash and Buurt in front is best, with Buurt maybe being an outrunning, due to his improved speed rating.

Also, Buurt will use that improve speed to allow him to come close to a "normal" party movement, when he checks for traps and the ilk while on point.


----------



## Leif (Jul 11, 2008)

it's been edited, Rogash.  Did I do better this time?


----------



## jkason (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm good with whatever, though I would think Talashia might want something more internal (and thus insulated from rear attacks). Shai and Dys were taking rear guard before, so I'd be cool with doing that again if necessary.

jason


----------



## Leif (Jul 11, 2008)

Friadoc said:


> OOC
> Umm, I'm not seeing things and you do have Buurt on their twice, right?
> Also, I definitely think Rogash and Buurt in front is best, with Buurt maybe being an outrunning, due to his improved speed rating.
> Also, Buurt will use that improve speed to allow him to come close to a "normal" party movement, when he checks for traps and the ilk while on point.



Actually, what I intended for the first arrangement was for Buurt to be out front much of the time to scout and check for traps, but when we would go into harm's way I was thinking that we could part like the Red Sea to allow Buurt to slide through us to the rear where he'd be nice and safe.  (After all, our record for protecting your characters is not all that great, is it?)  But, anyway, as you can now see, this idea has fallen by the wayside anyway, and the previous post has been edited.  See if it's any better for you, ok?


----------



## Leif (Jul 11, 2008)

jkason said:


> I'm good with whatever, though I would think Talashia might want something more internal (and thus insulated from rear attacks). Shai and Dys were taking rear guard before, so I'd be cool with doing that again if necessary.
> 
> jason




Got 'er done, Jason.  And here's another copy of the order:

Buurt Rogash
Caerwyn Rokelsh
Uulark Talashia
Dyspeer Shaimon Hu'u

it's also in #408,fyi


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 11, 2008)

This is all well and good after you get into the room, but you've got to enter the area one at a time, since the main entrance is only wide enough for one person.

Seems like it'd make sense for Rogash to go first, both because of his abilities and because he knows the area.  Buurt would obviously want to go at least second so that he'd be in front to take advantage of his skirmishing ability.  Dyspeer has proved time and again (and don't think I haven't noticed ) to be every bit as useful as a PC, if not more so in some cases; I couldn't think of a better pair than he and Shai to take up the rear.  That leaves the other three meatshields to cover the lovely Talishia in the middle... wouldn't want her getting dirty, afterall. 

But that's just one humble DM's opinion--I'll be ready when you are. Very, very ready...


----------



## Scotley (Jul 11, 2008)

OOC: The new layout works for Rogash.


----------



## Leif (Jul 11, 2008)

I think the so-called "new layout", see # 414 & 408 is exactly the same as we had it arranged before with one obvious change. *sigh, snif! wipe, wipe.*


----------



## Friadoc (Jul 11, 2008)

OOC

*grins*

Works for me, damn good idea, too, as Buurt is a range slayer who can do face to face, as needed.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 12, 2008)

]ooc[ I'm good with it! ]/ooc[


----------



## Leif (Jul 13, 2008)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric6, AC18,FF15,T13, HP30/30*

So...  we've got our marching order set, and we're going down the stairs, which lead into a "familiar room", and there are more stairs leading down.  Do we go down further, or is what we are looking for on this level?  Does THIS qualify as OOC?


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 13, 2008)

Buurt follows Rogash into the room and is taken back by the hacked and rotting ogre corpses littering the floor.  What sounds like a child crying comes from the other side of the doorway on the opposite side of the room.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 13, 2008)

*Rogash*

Raising axe and shield Rogash takes a few tentative steps toward the door. "The inhabitants of this place are able trapmakers. Why don't you have a look at that door before we try to go in." 
OOC: Aid Another on Search (1d20+9=24) assuming Buurt checks it out.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 13, 2008)

Caeryn looks to Buurt's expression and says ," ah ...our handywork, do you liiii .... is that a child cryyyyy, ..."

"The inhabitants of this place are able trapmakers. Why don't you have a look at that door before we try to go in." says Rogash.

*blink blink* "yeah, what he just said." He readies his great sword none the less, ... traps come in all sorts of shapes, sizes and sounds ....

ready an action: if there is something threatening behind the door, he will attack on his inititive.

inititive (1d20 =12) 

and the attack if necessary:

attack (1d20+12=25, 2d6+7=14)

i make thse rolls in case i am not near when it is time so as to expedite the attack against the viscious 'crying child' sounding creature ...


----------



## Leif (Jul 13, 2008)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric6, AC18,FF15,T13, HP30/30*

Followng Caerwyn's lead, Uulark also readies himself for action, shifting his weight and preparing to lunge and attack, if this proves necessary.


----------



## Friadoc (Jul 13, 2008)

After taking a moment to compose himself, Buurt nods to Rogash and drops down to his haunches, in order to check the lock.

"Good to know," says Buurt in hushed tones. "Most below grounders are cunning bastards, too."

OOC

Post #425 - Search from Traps (1d20+6=11)  - This result is without any bonus from Rogash's aide another.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 13, 2008)

"would that be the short but wide , bearded,  below grounders that are the cunning bastards?", asks Caerwyn innocently.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 13, 2008)

*Rogash*

The Dwarf grins, "Given that there is just such a cunning bastard of the short but wide, bearded, below ground variety standing over you with a big axe in hand, we'll trust that was intended as a complement. I've enough enemies already lined up for today."


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 14, 2008)

Talashia just shakes her head and whispers, "Are we going to confront whatever that is, or stand around hobnobbing all day?"

She motions towards the door the crying's coming from in a sort of 'shoo' gesture.


----------



## Friadoc (Jul 14, 2008)

Buurt looks toward the dwarf, quietly, before a broad grin spreads across his orcine face and his left eye winks.

"No offense meant," says the half-orc quietly.


----------



## Leif (Jul 14, 2008)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric6, AC18,FF15,T13, HP30/30*

Uulark just grins slyly and shakes his head at the behavior of his friends.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 14, 2008)

*cough, cough cough* Caerwyn then nods to the door and asks, "Are there traps?"


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 14, 2008)

Buurt doesn't find any traps, though one wonders if he could find anything at all while he's busy with his bantering.


----------



## jkason (Jul 15, 2008)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*

Dyspeer's ears lay flat as the crying comes through, and Shai does his best to comfort the wolf as he himself is disquited by the sound.

"He's not hurting kids, is he?" he whispers with a mix of alarm. The barbarian's hands grip harder on the handle of his warhammer as he waits for the others to open the door.

[sblock=OOC]Yeah, Dyspeer's better than Shai half the time. Thank goodness, too, since Shai's about as good at missing as hitting. Luckily he's ... um ... a lovable lug? Or something? [/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jul 15, 2008)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric6, AC18,FF15,T13, HP30/30*

Uulark hefts his morning star and quietly says from the rear of the party, "I don't know about the rest of you, but I'm ready to bash me a child abuser."


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 16, 2008)

Talashia rolls her eyes but nods, casting a quick spell (Shield) and indicating that she's ready to go a-burstin' in.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 16, 2008)

*Rogash*

Raising axe and shield, Rogash nods that he is ready to take the door.


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 17, 2008)

As the door creaks open the crying immediately stops.  Buurt and Rogash are taken back by the sight before them.

Hovering over a narrow spiral stairs is not a child, but bat-winged fairy.  As she turns to meet their gaze, the hate spills forth from her small black eyes.  "You!" she shouts, her shrill voice full of venom.  "You killded my beasties!"

She holds up a small white staff that you hadn't noticed until now.  She instantly disappears from sight as four more ogre-zombies appear in the center of the room behind you.

View attachment 35758


----------



## Leif (Jul 17, 2008)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric6, AC18,FF15,T13, HP30/30*

UUlark whirls around to face the foe appearing behind the party and strikes a defensive posture.

OOC:  Uulark will Fight Defensively and take a five foot step away from the zombies to allow the warriors more room to get at them.

AC while fighting defensively=20
Attack while fighting defensively: 2 http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1666498/  (IG, I hate to tell you this, but it was a natural 1, EEK!)

Initiative= 15 http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1666533/


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 17, 2008)

Make sure you roll initiative as well, please.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 17, 2008)

*Rogash*

Thinking he'll need every advantage in this fight, Rogash sidesteps so that a Zombie is between himself and Rokelsh. Once his has his foe where he wants it, Rogash applies his Waraxe (1d20+11=19) to the zombie in question. (damage (1d10+3=5))


OOC: Initiative (1d20+3=14)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 18, 2008)

Seeing that Zombie (four) is a lot closer to his sister then what he is comfortable with whe will attack it ( does that mean that he is flanking it?) 

]ooc[ the map does not do well on my computer. i am having trouble reading names. i am next to Talashia, right? ]/ooc[

inititive (1d20=8)

full round attack 1 (1d20+12=18, 2d6+7=13) 
(actually attack was 20 with flanking)

full round attack 2 (1d20+9=14, 2d6+7=15)
(this one has flanking included)

"Kord! I beseach you to assist me to free these captured being!" 

a moment later: "Ah I remember, take sword 'A', create slot 'B'*slice*, insert sword and wiggle around *chopity chopity chopity*.


----------



## Friadoc (Jul 20, 2008)

As the chaos unfolds its self, with the Zombie Ogres appearing as the summoning fiend disappears, Buurt lets loose with a wolf-like howl as he draws an axe and swings it hard at the ogre between him and Talashia.

"Too me, foul beast," shouts Buurt, at the ogre, as his howl ends.

Buurt's crossbow stays ready within the grasp of his other hand, ready to use, if needed, but not effectively wielded, currently.


OOC

Buurt's Initiative (1d20+4=10) 

Buurt's Dodge Declaration is toward the ZO between him and Talashia, making his AC 20.

Buurt's Axe Attack with Flanking Bonus (1d20+7=11) 

Buurt is keeping his crossbow handing, if it is needed instead of the axe, however he is not dual wielding both, if you get what I mean. *chuckles*

Sorry for the lack of performance this week, but I have had, perhaps, the lousiest week of my life, thus far. But, all is moving on and forward.


----------



## Leif (Jul 20, 2008)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric6, AC18,FF15,T13, HP30/30*

OOC:  Uulark's previous post was edited to include his initiative roll (15) in case you missed it.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 20, 2008)

Talashia exclaims a sharp oath in Auran and backpedals away from the hulking, rotting figures that appeared behind her. She doesn't cast a spell though...instead azure streaks of lightning cascade up her arms and out her hands without any ritual or incantation, engulfing the one she face and even reaching around and through its body to lick at the one behind it too!

(Init 22. Moving north one square and to the right one square. If I can step diagonally, cool. If not, I provoke an AoO unless they're flatfooted (not sure if undead can be). AC is 20. Using Storm Bolt. I'm not sure if it requires a Concentration check...I assume not, cuz I think it's Su, but I made a check just in case. Damage is 14 to the two zombies directly south of her new square. Range is 4 squares, so it should catch 'em both. Um...reflex save for half, DC is...I -think- 16...but I will double check.)

Rolls: http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1669716/


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 21, 2008)

[sblock=Everyone]I haven't forgot about you all - I haven't been in a position where I have a lot of time to make an update.  I should be able to in a couple of days.  Hopefully that'll also give everyone who hasn't already done so a chance to roll initiative and their actions.  If they haven't by then I'll roll initiative for them.[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Jul 21, 2008)

Rokelsh's sword carves great slices through the air as he attempts to do the same to the ogres.  "Where'd it go?"

[sblock=ooc]
Attack Z3 Initiative; attack/damage(Power Attack 2). (1d20+3=19, 1d20+10=20, 2d6+11=21, 1d20+5=11, 2d6+11=18) 
Initiative 19, AC 20 for 21, AC 11 for 18.
AC: 18
HP: 37
[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 26, 2008)

[sblock=Talishia]







Shayuri said:


> Talashia exclaims a sharp oath in Auran and backpedals away from the hulking, rotting figures that appeared behind her. She doesn't cast a spell though...instead azure streaks of lightning cascade up her arms and out her hands without any ritual or incantation, engulfing the one she face and even reaching around and through its body to lick at the one behind it too!
> 
> (Init 22. Moving north one square and to the right one square. If I can step diagonally, cool. If not, I provoke an AoO unless they're flatfooted (not sure if undead can be). AC is 20. Using Storm Bolt. I'm not sure if it requires a Concentration check...I assume not, cuz I think it's Su, but I made a check just in case. Damage is 14 to the two zombies directly south of her new square. Range is 4 squares, so it should catch 'em both. Um...reflex save for half, DC is...I -think- 16...but I will double check.)
> 
> Rolls: http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1669716/



[/sblock]
The lightning engulfs the two zombies completely, sending unnatural howls of pain echoing through the underground chambers.

[sblock=Rokelsh]







Jemal said:


> Rokelsh's sword carves great slices through the air as he attempts to do the same to the ogres.  "Where'd it go?"
> 
> [sblock=ooc]
> Attack Z3 Initiative; attack/damage(Power Attack 2). (1d20+3=19, 1d20+10=20, 2d6+11=21, 1d20+5=11, 2d6+11=18)
> ...



[/sblock]
Rokelsh's mighty sword digs deep into the zombie's rotting flesh, and he manages to keep his lunch as a large chunk of it plops disgustingly to the floor.

[sblock=Uulark]







Leif said:


> UUlark whirls around to face the foe appearing behind the party and strikes a defensive posture.
> 
> OOC:  Uulark will Fight Defensively and take a five foot step away from the zombies to allow the warriors more room to get at them.
> 
> ...



[/sblock]
Uulark swings wildy through the air and crashes his weapon against the stone wall.  Fortunately it is still intact. Unfortunately, so are his enemies.*

[sblock=Rogash]







Scotley said:


> Thinking he'll need every advantage in this fight, Rogash sidesteps so that a Zombie is between himself and Rokelsh. Once his has his foe where he wants it, Rogash applies his Waraxe (1d20+11=19) to the zombie in question. (damage (1d10+3=5))
> 
> 
> OOC: Initiative (1d20+3=14)



[/sblock]
The dwarf successfully plants his axe into the zombie as pieces of it continue to be separated from its large, decaying body.

[sblock=Buurt]







Friadoc said:


> As the chaos unfolds its self, with the Zombie Ogres appearing as the summoning fiend disappears, Buurt lets loose with a wolf-like howl as he draws an axe and swings it hard at the ogre between him and Talashia.
> 
> "Too me, foul beast," shouts Buurt, at the ogre, as his howl ends.
> 
> ...



[/sblock]
Buurt's aim is a bit off as he too takes a chunk out of the wall next to him instead of the zombie in front of him.**

[sblock=Caerwyn]







Scott DeWar said:


> Seeing that Zombie (four) is a lot closer to his sister then what he is comfortable with whe will attack it ( does that mean that he is flanking it?)
> 
> ]ooc[ the map does not do well on my computer. i am having trouble reading names. i am next to Talashia, right? ]/ooc[
> 
> ...



[/sblock]
Cearwyn's sword find its home in the zombie as the paladin continues to talk trash.  Unfortunately, his second swing misses entirely as the foul beast in front of him still stands strong.

Z1 turns its focus to the half-orc, bringing its club down solidly on Buurt's off hand. (Buurt takes 16 damage)

Z2 ponders for a moment as if deciding on who to attack first.  Finally settling on the paladin, it hefts his massive greatclub over Caerwyn's head and sends him reeling.  (Caerwyn takes 18 damage)

As Rogash delights in the bits of flesh he's manages to carve away from his designated foe, Z3, he is nearly put out completely as his head is caught between the wall and a greatclub.  The dwarf is thankful that it was only his head and nothing important.  (Rogash takes 16 damage)

As Rokelsh is focused on the task at hand, he is caught off guard by Z4, who lands a solid blow on the huge man.  (Rokelsh takes 18 damage)






* There is no room for Uulark to make a 5 foot step, so I left him where he was.

** Since there is no single zombie directly between you and Talishia, I used Z1 as your target.

*Status*
Rogash 23/39
Shai 16/36
Talishia 28/28
Uulark 30/30
Caerwyn 19/51
Rokelsh 28/49
Buurt 20/36


----------



## Scotley (Jul 26, 2008)

*Rogash*

The dwarf swings his Waraxe (1d20+11=21) again and continues his disassembly (1d10+3=7)  of the zombie before him.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 26, 2008)

The blow to his head must have been worse then imagined for his eyes go red as he is angered by the attack from the zombie.

[sblock=Bad joke alert]

barbarians are all the rage ya` know![[/sblock]

Melee Full Atk while raged: +14/+9 (2d6+10, 19-20/x2)
ac 16 when raged

first attack (1d20+14=24, 2d6+10=21) Attack 26  as flanked with Rokelsh

second attack (1d20+9=12, 2d6+10=15)  Attack 14  as flanked with Rokelsh


----------



## Leif (Jul 26, 2008)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric6, AC18,FF15,T13, HP30/30*

Uulark will stay right where he is and just attack z4 for all he is worth. (15cp?)

to hit = 21
damage = 4
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1676710/  (misspelled Uulark's name in the title, hehe)


----------



## Jemal (Jul 26, 2008)

Off balance from the blow, Rokelsh turns and launches a pair of wild strikes at his foe.

[sblock=ooc]
Power Attack(2) (1d20+10=11, 2d6+11=15, 1d20+5=7, 2d6+11=22) Nat one on the first, ac 7 on the second.  Not my day.
[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 26, 2008)

Leif said:


> Uulark will stay right where he is and just attack z4 for all he is worth. (15cp?)
> 
> to hit = 21
> damage = 4
> http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1676710/  (misspelled Uulark's name in the title, hehe)




If you use the BBCode link at the bottom of the Invisible Castle page, it'll copy the roll results into your link as well.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 29, 2008)

One nice thing about the undead, Talashia decides, they're stupid. Since the two zombies she fried before are content to remain in a convenient line, she obliges them by sending another storm of lightning around and through them; bathing them in a river of death!

(Force Lightning! Er, I mean Storm Bolt!  DC 16 for half of 8 damage for the pair south of Tal. http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1679712/ )


----------



## jkason (Jul 29, 2008)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*

((OOC: Ack! I hadn't realized I didn't act last round. Oi. And of course invisible castle doesn't want to load for me now...))

Shai finally shakes off his sudden, paralyzing panic as the creatures which almost killed him before seem to rise again. He barks out a short series of sounds, and a flash of light explodes in the face of the closest zombie.

[sblock=OOC]Trying Flare on Z4. Fort DC 12 or dazzled for one minute.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jul 29, 2008)

[sblock=supplication for Shai?]OOC:  Oh, PLEASE let Z4 fail its save, oh please oh please oh please oh please oh please oh please oh please oh please oh please!!!!  [/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Jul 31, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]
I hate doing OOC's, but this combos as a BUMP, so..

Undead are immune to anything that requires a fort save, unless it works on objects.  I don't think Flare will work.[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 31, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]Working some overtime this week, but I'll try to squeeze in an update soon.  I'll give a little bit of time for jkason to modify Shai's actions if he wants.[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 2, 2008)

[sblock=Talishia]







Shayuri said:


> One nice thing about the undead, Talashia decides, they're stupid. Since the two zombies she fried before are content to remain in a convenient line, she obliges them by sending another storm of lightning around and through them; bathing them in a river of death!
> 
> (Force Lightning! Er, I mean Storm Bolt!  DC 16 for half of 8 damage for the pair south of Tal. http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1679712/ )



[/sblock]

Talishia's lightning crawls over the undead monstrosities like a swarm of insects, but the pair are noticeably less affected this time than the last.

[sblock=interesting]Would you believe a natural 18 and 20, respectively for the zombie saves?  Who woulda thought...[/sblock]

[sblock=Rokelsh]







Jemal said:


> Off balance from the blow, Rokelsh turns and launches a pair of wild strikes at his foe.
> 
> [sblock=ooc]
> Power Attack(2) (1d20+10=11, 2d6+11=15, 1d20+5=7, 2d6+11=22) Nat one on the first, ac 7 on the second.  Not my day.
> [/sblock]



[/sblock]
The mighty warrior's swings are powerful... perhaps too powerful, as his accuracy suffers dearly and more gouges appear in the underground wall.  This will surely look the place of a great battle when it is all through...

[sblock=Shai]







jkason said:


> ((OOC: Ack! I hadn't realized I didn't act last round. Oi. And of course invisible castle doesn't want to load for me now...))
> 
> Shai finally shakes off his sudden, paralyzing panic as the creatures which almost killed him before seem to rise again. He barks out a short series of sounds, and a flash of light explodes in the face of the closest zombie.
> 
> [sblock=OOC]Trying Flare on Z4. Fort DC 12 or dazzled for one minute.[/sblock]



[/sblock]
Shai's spell works perfectly, as a brilliant flare erupts in front of the zombie, momentarily lighting the entire chamber.  Unfortunately it has no effect on the zombie.
[sblock=undead traits]For verification: http://www.d20srd.org/srd/typesSubtypes.htm#undeadType[/sblock]

[sblock=Uulark]







Leif said:


> Uulark will stay right where he is and just attack z4 for all he is worth. (15cp?)
> 
> to hit = 21
> damage = 4
> http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1676710/  (misspelled Uulark's name in the title, hehe)



[/sblock]
More chunks of rotting flesh splatter to the floor as Uulark whittles away at the beast.

[sblock=Rogash]







Scotley said:


> The dwarf swings his Waraxe (1d20+11=21) again and continues his disassembly (1d10+3=7)  of the zombie before him.



[/sblock]
The ogre stands there stupidly as Rogash bathes himself in its rancid bits of flesh and ooze.

[sblock=Buurt]NPC'd (4 damage to Z1)[/sblock]The half-orc raises his axe once again and drives it home into the ogre in front of him, damaging it for the first time.

[sblock=Caerwyn]







Scott DeWar said:


> The blow to his head must have been worse then imagined for his eyes go red as he is angered by the attack from the zombie.
> 
> Melee Full Atk while raged: +14/+9 (2d6+10, 19-20/x2)
> ac 16 when raged
> ...



[/sblock]
Uulark's eyes burn with rage as he nearly severs his zombie in half.  As the thing falls neatly to the floor, the half-barbarian quickly sets his eyes on his next target.*

As Buurt jerks his axe free from the zombie, the undead blasphemy blasts the new friend with its powerful club, clouding the half-orc's with stars and bursts of light. **

Z2 swings hard at Rogash, but the clever dwarf ducks the blow as the club bashes against the wall above his head.  He momentarily forgets about Z3, however, and takes another hard blow to the head as he raises it. ***

A hollow, child-like laughter echoes from the twisting chambers beyond...



* Z4 is dead
** Buurt takes 17 damage
*** Rogash takes 19 damage


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 2, 2008)

the enraged Caerwyn is not sure which to hit next, but his head is spinng so bad, he just randomly choozes one:

d2
1=z1, 2=z2

dicisions (1d2=2)

the enraged paladin of freedom takes two whacks at the zombie between him and Rogash

First attack (+2 att: Flanked with rogash, -4 att/+4 dam power attack)

first attack (1d20+12=28, 2d6+14=26) 

second attack (+2 att: Flanked with rogash, -4 att/+4 dam power attack) : 

second attack (1d20+7=10, 2d6+14=24) 

**KLANNNNGGGG!!**

the great sword slices through with the first attack and on the second it cracks the floor as the zombie moves forward to attack the dwarf.

the veins in his head bulge as the fury is heightened by the pathetic miss and his eyes turn redder as his ability to logically think is further moved to the depths of his mind while the inner beast emerges forth.

**AAAARRRRRGGGGGHHHHH!!!!!!***


----------



## Scotley (Aug 2, 2008)

*Rogash*

Cursing in frustration at the pain in his head, Rogash counters with his axe (1d20+11=13), but his aim is off and he manages to somehow miss the large target before him. The cursing only becomes more creative as he prepares for the foe's next blow.


----------



## Leif (Aug 2, 2008)

*Uulark Simental*

OOC:  "Half-Barbarian"??  

Uulark steps over z4 and stabs at z2 with his spear

to hit = 25
damage = 6 
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1685377/


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 2, 2008)

"Hells," Talashia curses. The bad thing about undead; they tended to be unnaturally durable. And now, on top of all that, Caerwyn was having one of his fits again. She incants in Auran, invoking the power of the Storm Lords, and stiffens as she feels the power arc through her.

There is a small thunderclap, and a tight line of lightning streams from her hand, striking at Z2 with uncanny precision.

(Seeking Ray. If Z2 falls before I go, retarget to Z1. To hit: 21, 16 damage http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1685321/ )


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 3, 2008)

ooc:



Shayuri said:


> And now, on top of all that, Caerwyn was having one of his fits again.




fits?! i'll show you fits!**AAAARRRRRGGGGGHHHHH!!!!!!***


----------



## Jemal (Aug 3, 2008)

Regaining control and finding himself no longer surrounded, Rokelsh redirects his great blade, this time with a bit more skill.

[sblock=combat stats]
Attack/damage (Flanking/power attack 2) (1d20+12=18, 1d20+7=14, 2d6+11=19, 2d6+11=17) AC 18 for 19 damage, AC 14 for 17 damage on Z3 (Flanking with Rogash)
Rokelsh AC 18
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Aug 4, 2008)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*

Shai frowns, muttering, "I never could remember what does and don't hurt dead 'uns."

As the childlike giggle commences, however, the large man turns his attention to the open doorway. "Seems to me what we really need is the squirt who keeps calling these beasties up, and a squirt might be just he way to bring it out."

So saying, Shai points his hand to the space where the small creature vanished, spitting out gibberish that sounds like a gush of water. Sure enough, the ceiling down into the room suddenly pours down several gallons of water.

[sblock=OOC]Shai has faerie fire memorized, but its burst area's pretty small if he guesses wrong. He's going to try spreading out Create Water to cover as much of the other room as he can / sees in hopes of noticing a form or flustering the creature into returning to visibility. It's about 8 gallons of water total, so if he manages to spread it right, there at least ought to be some sputtering to try to hone in.  [/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 8, 2008)

[sblock=Talishia]







Shayuri said:


> "Hells," Talashia curses. The bad thing about undead; they tended to be unnaturally durable. And now, on top of all that, Caerwyn was having one of his fits again. She incants in Auran, invoking the power of the Storm Lords, and stiffens as she feels the power arc through her.
> 
> There is a small thunderclap, and a tight line of lightning streams from her hand, striking at Z2 with uncanny precision.
> 
> (Seeking Ray. If Z2 falls before I go, retarget to Z1. To hit: 21, 16 damage http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1685321/ )



[/sblock]
Talishia is not the only one who stiffens; the undead menace's rotting muscles tense uncontrollably as her electrical magicks course through its body.

[sblock=Rokelsh]







Jemal said:


> Regaining control and finding himself no longer surrounded, Rokelsh redirects his great blade, this time with a bit more skill.
> 
> [sblock=combat stats]
> Attack/damage (Flanking/power attack 2) (1d20+12=18, 1d20+7=14, 2d6+11=19, 2d6+11=17) AC 18 for 19 damage, AC 14 for 17 damage on Z3 (Flanking with Rogash)
> ...



[/sblock]
Rokelsh's first blow lands true and staggers the zombie.  His second swipe falls short, however, as the thing rights itself and raises its club.

[sblock=Shaimon Hu'u]







jkason said:


> Shai frowns, muttering, "I never could remember what does and don't hurt dead 'uns."
> 
> As the childlike giggle commences, however, the large man turns his attention to the open doorway. "Seems to me what we really need is the squirt who keeps calling these beasties up, and a squirt might be just he way to bring it out."
> 
> ...



[/sblock]
It seems a downpour in the room beyond as Shai impresses himself with his spell.  Just for a moment, in the open doorway, he thinks he can see the outline of a small, fairy-like figure as the water pours over her invisible form.  She quickly disappears again however as she darts into the room somewhere above the battle.

[sblock=Uulark]







Leif said:


> OOC:  "Half-Barbarian"??
> 
> Uulark steps over z4 and stabs at z2 with his spear
> 
> ...



[/sblock]
A giant sucking sound comes from the ogres chest as Uulark pulls his spear from the oozing hole.

[sblock=Rogash]







Scotley said:


> Cursing in frustration at the pain in his head, Rogash counters with his axe (1d20+11=13), but his aim is off and he manages to somehow miss the large target before him. The cursing only becomes more creative as he prepares for the foe's next blow.



What's left of the wicked beast's decayed lips turn up into a twisted grin as the dwarf's axe takes another chunk out of the wall.[/sblock]

[sblock=Caerwyn]







Scott DeWar said:


> the enraged Caerwyn is not sure which to hit next, but his head is spinng so bad, he just randomly choozes one:
> 
> d2
> 1=z1, 2=z2
> ...



[/sblock]The paladin will later realize that the zombie never moved to attack the dwarf, but only staggered a bit before falling and dying for a second time, and that, in actuality, he was out maneuvered by a dead zombie.

Buurt misses the thing again as he takes a wide swipe at the ogre in front of him.

Z1 notes the raging paladin and takes advantage of his lack of focus, landing a heavy blow.

Z3 raises his club, but the dwarf is ready for it and easily ducks the blow.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 9, 2008)

(OOC - Did Talashia note the momentary appearance of the creature in the water, and which way it went? Also, if it's above the battle, and Tala knows it, how high is the ceiling? Can she glitterdust without blinding half the party? )


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 9, 2008)

Shayuri said:


> (OOC - Did Talashia note the momentary appearance of the creature in the water, and which way it went? Also, if it's above the battle, and Tala knows it, how high is the ceiling? Can she glitterdust without blinding half the party? )




Talishia might have noticed a fading streak of something fly into the room and disappear, but I can't imagine that she'd immediately know what it was.  See what a spot check gets you.

The walls are about 10 feet tall.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 9, 2008)

Rokelsh continues his dismantling of the undead foe.

[sblock=ooc]
Rokelsh Vs Zombie (1d20+14=25, 1d20+9=14, 2d6+7=16, 2d6+7=17) 
AC's 25 and 14(damit).  16 damage on the first blow.

If the thing drops, Rokelsh will step diagonally into the square previously occupied by Z2, to confront the final zombie.
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Aug 9, 2008)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric6, AC18,FF15,T13, HP30/30*

Uulark pulls back away from the combat (but maintains his defensive posture toward the foes still standing), (5 foot step to the north), to lend another pair of eyes to find the creature.  (Aiding another?)


----------



## Scotley (Aug 10, 2008)

*Rogash*

Cursing at his poor aim, Rogash tries another swing (1d20+11=12) only to be foiled by the water causing him to slip and miss. The dwarf can't decide if he should howl with rage or hang his head in shame.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 11, 2008)

]ooc[


> The paladin will later realize that the zombie never moved to attack the dwarf, but only staggered a bit before falling and dying for a second time, and that, in actuality, he was out maneuvered by a dead zombie.




DOH!

but seriouly:


> Z1 notes the raging paladin and takes advantage of his lack of focus, landing a heavy blow.




how much damage did he take?, i did not have that much left in HP before the battle. ]/ooc[


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 11, 2008)

[sblock=PC Status]
Talishia 28/28
Rokelsh 28/49
Shai 16/36
Uulark 30/30
Rogash 6/39
Buurt 3/36
Caerwyn  -1/51 (11/63 [+12 raging])
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Aug 12, 2008)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric6, AC18,FF15,T13, HP30/30*

"Caerwyn, you look none to spry, what with all that dried blood on your face.  Why don't you let me offer you a little bit of clerical attention!"  And with that, Uulark casts Cure Moderate wounds on his wounded comrade.

OOC:  2d8+6 hp restored to Caerwyn = 18
2d8 6=18
(IG -  Uulark converts his prepared _Remove Paralysis_ to a _Cure Moderate Wounds_)


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 12, 2008)

Talashia swears and calls, "I didn't see it! Someone point out where it went!"

Deciding not to just wait for that and be useless in the meantime, she sends another blast of lightning dancing between the warriors, scything at the ogre in front of Buurt. The angle is awkward, made harder by the presence of friendlies nearby, and Talashia has to work to get the lightning to curve properly...

Spot: 6
Attack: 9
Damage: 16
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1695057/


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 12, 2008)

Caerwyn looks at Uulark with out comprehension (as he is still raging) the sound of bells ringing in his ears from getting his noggin knocked earlier. The only thought that comes to mind is 'friend', but that one, single, lone thought is quickly replaced by the sight of a zombie ogre between him and the severly injured Buurt. "Buurt hurt! must help him!!", he cries , "AAAArrrungggkt!" 

Grunting with renewed vigor from healing has energized him to chop mercielessly into the zombie.

attacks (1d20+14=34, 1d20+9=14) 

forgot flanking with buurt, so 36 and 16 for the attacks

]ooc[The 36 is a nat 20, but these being undead there is no effect ]/ooc[

not sure if 2nd att is hit, so here is each damage:

damage (2d6+7=19, 2d6+7=14)

total of 33 if both are hits

*chop! chop!*


----------



## jkason (Aug 12, 2008)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



Shayuri said:


> Talashia swears and calls, "I didn't see it! Someone point out where it went!"




Shai frowns. "It came in here, but I'm not sure how far," Shai admits, pulling a piece of holly from his belt pouch. "But I'm gonna make a guess and try to get the fair folk to show it up. If you know 'em too, we might be able to cover the room."

With that, the hairy man speaks in an uncharacteristically light and bubbly voice, In the far corner fo the room, a pale green glow spreads above the heads of the combatants.

[sblock=OOC]Casting Faerie Fire, covering the lower left quadrant (lower 4 squares, if I'm counting the burst correctly), hoping to catch the critter in it and expose it.[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 15, 2008)

[sblock=Talishia]







Shayuri said:


> Talashia swears and calls, "I didn't see it! Someone point out where it went!"
> 
> Deciding not to just wait for that and be useless in the meantime, she sends another blast of lightning dancing between the warriors, scything at the ogre in front of Buurt. The angle is awkward, made harder by the presence of friendlies nearby, and Talashia has to work to get the lightning to curve properly...
> 
> ...



[/sblock]
Talishia's ray somehow miraculously weaves its way through her friends and finds its way to the decaying monstrosity.  Still, even after the shock, the thing stands.

[sblock=Rokelsh]







Jemal said:


> Rokelsh continues his dismantling of the undead foe.
> 
> [sblock=ooc]
> Rokelsh Vs Zombie (1d20+14=25, 1d20+9=14, 2d6+7=16, 2d6+7=17)
> ...



[/sblock]
The mighty human lands one final blow to the former ogre in front of him and nearly splits it in two.  He quickly sidesteps the collapsing beast and makes a rogue swing for the last remaining, but misses the thing entirely.

[sblock=Shai]







jkason said:


> Shai frowns. "It came in here, but I'm not sure how far," Shai admits, pulling a piece of holly from his belt pouch. "But I'm gonna make a guess and try to get the fair folk to show it up. If you know 'em too, we might be able to cover the room."
> 
> With that, the hairy man speaks in an uncharacteristically light and bubbly voice, In the far corner fo the room, a pale green glow spreads above the heads of the combatants.
> 
> [sblock=OOC]Casting Faerie Fire, covering the lower left quadrant (lower 4 squares, if I'm counting the burst correctly), hoping to catch the critter in it and expose it.[/sblock]



[/sblock]
Shai casts his spell but doesn't have any luck locating the wicked fairy.

[sblock=Uulark]







Leif said:


> "Caerwyn, you look none to spry, what with all that dried blood on your face.  Why don't you let me offer you a little bit of clerical attention!"  And with that, Uulark casts Cure Moderate wounds on his wounded comrade.
> 
> OOC:  2d8+6 hp restored to Caerwyn = 18
> 2d8 6=18
> (IG -  Uulark converts his prepared _Remove Paralysis_ to a _Cure Moderate Wounds_)



[/sblock]
The cleric swiftly says a prayer and brings some life back into the raging paladin before he steps back away from the battle to lend his eyes to finding the cursed summoning fairy.

[sblock=Rogash]







Scotley said:


> Cursing at his poor aim, Rogash tries another swing (1d20+11=12) only to be foiled by the water causing him to slip and miss. The dwarf can't decide if he should howl with rage or hang his head in shame.



[/sblock]
The battle continues on as the dwarf ponders his most important decision.*

[sblock=Caerwyn]







Scott DeWar said:


> Caerwyn looks at Uulark with out comprehension (as he is still raging) the sound of bells ringing in his ears from getting his noggin knocked earlier. The only thought that comes to mind is 'friend', but that one, single, lone thought is quickly replaced by the sight of a zombie ogre between him and the severly injured Buurt. "Buurt hurt! must help him!!", he cries , "AAAArrrungggkt!"
> 
> Grunting with renewed vigor from healing has energized him to chop mercielessly into the zombie.
> 
> ...



[/sblock]
The raging paladin lands a single heavy blow to the zombie, but misses with a second attempt as the things is still staggering from the first.

For an instant the lone zombie seems confused as the friends surround it, but it quickly settles and decides on a target, landing a crushing blow on the approaching Rokelsh.**




* 
** 1=Caerwyn, 2=Buurt, 3=Rokelsh (1d3=3) Rokelsh takes 17 damage.


*Status*
Talishia 28/28
Rokelsh 11/49
Shai 16/36
Uulark 30/30
Rogash 6/39
Buurt 3/36
Caerwyn (raging) 17/51 (29/63)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 15, 2008)

in single minded desire, the bareric paladin of freedom sees only his ally, Buurt being hurt and will don nothing else other then send the enslaved spirit of the zombie to its final sleep...

attacks (1d20+16=22, 1d20+11=18)

]ooc[ 16 did not hit, maybe 18 will? ]/ooc[

damages (2d6+10=16, 2d6+10=12)

]ooc[ huh, I musta looked at the wrong damage on the character sheet ... +7 is for non-raged. oh well. it is only 3 points of damage ]/ooc[


----------



## Scotley (Aug 15, 2008)

Despite his wounds and his failings Rogash steps forward to try and strike another blow (1d20+9=15). 

OOC: Sigh, hopefully the ogre will be down before Rogash gets a chance to miss yet again.


----------



## Leif (Aug 15, 2008)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric6, AC18,FF15,T13, HP30/30*

Uulark will remain totally alert, and being as defensive as possible, will try to work his way to Rogash to give him some healing.


----------



## jkason (Aug 15, 2008)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*

"I never was good at hide and seek," Shai mutters. Seeing that there is a single undead left, and this one surrounded, Shai pulls out his bow and stands ready, trying to keep his ears open for the fairy or more trouble it might summon.


----------



## Friadoc (Aug 17, 2008)

Buurt, seeing the tide turn, throws caution to the wind as he drops his ax and attacks with his heavy mace, however the blow aimed for the leg of the massive undead goes wide and misses.

OOC 

Post #483 - Mace Attack (1d20+5=9, 1d8+1=3)  - I think Invisible Castle has tasted my blood and wants more.


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 22, 2008)

[sblock=Shai]







jkason said:


> "I never was good at hide and seek," Shai mutters. Seeing that there is a single undead left, and this one surrounded, Shai pulls out his bow and stands ready, trying to keep his ears open for the fairy or more trouble it might summon.



[/sblock]
Shai sees no signs of more undead or of the twisted fairy.


[sblock=Uulark]







Leif said:


> Uulark will remain totally alert, and being as defensive as possible, will try to work his way to Rogash to give him some healing.



[/sblock]
Remaining on lookout for the foul summoner and her beasties, the cleric slowly makes his way to the dwarf and readies his healing magic.


[sblock=Rogash]







Scotley said:


> Despite his wounds and his failings Rogash steps forward to try and strike another blow (1d20+9=15).
> 
> OOC: Sigh, hopefully the ogre will be down before Rogash gets a chance to miss yet again.



[/sblock]
His wounds start to show their effect as Rogash ineffectively swings his axe one more time.

[sblock=Buurt]







Friadoc said:


> Buurt, seeing the tide turn, throws caution to the wind as he drops his ax and attacks with his heavy mace, however the blow aimed for the leg of the massive undead goes wide and misses.
> 
> OOC
> 
> Post #483 - Mace Attack (1d20+5=9, 1d8+1=3)  - I think Invisible Castle has tasted my blood and wants more.



[/sblock]
The sound of Buurt's dropped axe echoes throughout the room, as does that of his mace as it takes another chunk out of the wall instead of the zombie before him.


[sblock=Caerwyn]







Scott DeWar said:


> in single minded desire, the bareric paladin of freedom sees only his ally, Buurt being hurt and will don nothing else other then send the enslaved spirit of the zombie to its final sleep...
> 
> attacks (1d20+16=22, 1d20+11=18)
> 
> ...



[/sblock]

The foul undead finally falls as the paladin hacks it to pieces in a howl of rage.


* No map this time, as all the enemies (at least the ones that you can see) are dead.

*Status*
Talishia 28/28
Rokelsh 11/49
Shai 16/36
Uulark 30/30
Rogash 6/39
Buurt 3/36
Caerwyn 17/51


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 23, 2008)

]ooc[ lost my last attempt to post, ugh... ]/ooc[

The paladin barbarian sees no more aggressors that could be blamed for clocking him on the head and so his eyes clear of being blood shot, his temper tantrum over. logic and reason return to his eyes rather then the blind rage that filled them only moments before. the energy needed to pump him full of strength and vigor is now gone and he slumps to the floor on one knee in exhaustion

]ooc[ i forget how long his rage lasts, but this seemed like a logical moment.]/ooc[

hp: 5/51


----------



## Scotley (Aug 23, 2008)

*Rogash*

"Well that was less than satisfactory. I am in need of some healing. That big mound of putrefying flesh packed a punch."


----------



## Leif (Aug 23, 2008)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric6, AC18,FF15,T13, HP30/30*

When Uulark reaches Rogash, he casts Cure Moderate Wounds, for 2d8+6.  IC is down right now, apparently, so can we assume average results? (15 hp?)


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 23, 2008)

Talashia, having stayed her hand at the end to see if the pixie revealed herself, stayed on alert, scanning the ceiling and room with a hand raised and an incantation ready on her lips. She scowled as people talked, and tried to listen through it for the patter of tiny footsteps or the buzzing of wings. The lightning spell would arc to even invisible creatures, if she directed it close enough.

_Come now little conjuror...just a second is all I need..._


----------



## Scotley (Aug 24, 2008)

*Rogash*

The dwarf sighs with relief as the magic takes hold. He says, "Thank you Uulark, most kind of you." Then he notes the still alert posture of Talashia. "What is it lass?"


----------



## Leif (Aug 24, 2008)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric6, AC18,FF15,T13, HP30/30*

"Nothing to it, Rogash, Old Friend, I'm just sorry that you had to wait so long for me to get here."


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 24, 2008)

Rogash feels better as Uulark's spell takes hold (15 points is good).

Talishia listens for the demented fairy, but it is the sound of what sounds like something rolling down a flight of stairs that grabs her--and everyone else's--attention.  It is coming from the room on the right, which opens to a small staircase winding down some ways into the darkness.


----------



## Leif (Aug 24, 2008)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric6, AC18,FF15,T13, HP30/30*

"Hark!  Methinks evil is again afoot!  Shall we give it chase?"  And so saying, Uulark will move towards the stairs, waiting to assume his proper place in the marching order.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 24, 2008)

*Rogash*

"Yes, Uulark, forward." Rogash raises shield and axe once more and moves toward the sounds.


----------



## Friadoc (Aug 26, 2008)

"My weapon master would give me a beating for such a performance," says Buurt as he picks up his weapons and stows them, switching out for his crossbow again. "Save for the fact it might kill me right now."

However, upon talk of the noise and moving forward, Buurt simply says, "I shall do better."

OOC

I think I read that entry right and it says I've only 3 hit points left, right?


----------



## Leif (Aug 26, 2008)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric6, AC18,FF15,T13, HP30/30*

Seeing Buurt in obvious pain, and in need of healing, Uulark casts _Cure Moderate Wounds_ on him, healing 2d8+6 hp.  (See post #498 for results of _Cure Moderate_ for Buurt.)

"Take extra special care my friends, because I'm almost out of curative spells!  Soon, you'll be on your own."

OOC:  I'm operating under the assumption that I can't lose a domain spell for a cure, unless Healing is one of my domains.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 28, 2008)

"uh, I think that sounded like something rolling down the stairs" proclaims the paladin in a clueless belated fasion.

]ooc[ sorry for what may have seemed like an absense. long work days and slow en world has left me with limited on lin time. as for caerwyns statement, ... think _blond_ ]/ooc[


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 28, 2008)

"This is getting dangerous," Talashia murmurs angrily. "Most of us are injured, and I've only enough power for a handful more blasts. We've already lost one companion on this errand. Lets not lose any more."

Despite her cautious words she follows the others, apparently not quite ready to give up on the alchemist/scribe.


----------



## Leif (Aug 28, 2008)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric6, AC18,FF15,T13, HP30/30*

OOC:  I went ahead and rolled the cure for Buurt:  14 points healed.Cure Moderate on Buurt (2d8+6=14)


----------



## jkason (Aug 28, 2008)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*

Shai nods. "We still dunno where that pixienixie went to," he says, taking his place in the moving group. "Keep ears open 'swell as eyes, I say."


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 29, 2008)

A circular flight of stairs winds down and to the left into the darkness below.  

There is only room for one abreast, so you'll have to change your marching order into a single file formation.  

This is what I'll go with unless someone suggests otherwise:

Rogash
Buurt
Rokelsh
Caerwyn
Uulark
Talishia
Shai
Dyspeer


----------



## Leif (Aug 29, 2008)

*Uulark Simental*

The order looks fine to Uulark, except that Talashia keeps getting in too big a hurrry and stepping on his heels!


----------



## Friadoc (Aug 29, 2008)

Works for me, too. Buurt is armed with his crossbow, again, it might be helpful this time. *chuckles*


----------



## Scotley (Aug 29, 2008)

*Rogash*

OOC: Works for me. Rogash will be watching for traps as he descends.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 30, 2008)

In order to be considered _heels_, they'd have to be part of _feet_. And in order to be considered _feet_, those paddles on the ends of your legs would have to demonstrate a capacity to _walk_...as opposed to shuffling in a vaguely forward direction at a speed any garden snail would be embarrassed to claim.

Move it, dwarf!

...

That said, this marching order meets my exacting requirements.


----------



## Leif (Aug 30, 2008)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric6, AC18,FF15,T13, HP30/30*



Shayuri said:


> In order to be considered _heels_, they'd have to be part of _feet_. And in order to be considered _feet_, those paddles on the ends of your legs would have to demonstrate a capacity to _walk_...as opposed to shuffling in a vaguely forward direction at a speed any garden snail would be embarrassed to claim.  Move it, dwarf!



Guffaw!  Very funny, Talashia!  I'll try to keep up to your exacting standards, madam!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 1, 2008)

]ooc[ looks good to me! ]/ooc[

"Talashia, I don't like this...remind me to get a bow the next time we are top side." he otherwise follows obediantly down the stairs.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 2, 2008)

Talashia sighs and asks, "Have you ever even fired a bow? Just don't go charging in next time. Let me get a few blasts in first. My most powerful spells are too strong to be precisely controlled."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 3, 2008)

]ooc[ since the rage has been over, Caerwyn's HP are now at 5 of 51 ]/ooc[

As the party decends deeper, Caerwyn chooses to speak quieteer. He whispers to his sister, "of course i have used a bow ... back at home ... a couple of times ... or so. Of coulse i can ues a bow ... _ish_. Just thought i am a little injured and could use some time off the fornt line is all."


----------



## Leif (Sep 3, 2008)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric6, AC18,FF15,T13, HP30/30*

Uulark administers a Cure Light Wounds to Caerwyn to heal 7 points (Cure Light on Caerwyn (1d8+6=7) ).

"Alas, friends, I am almost out of spells.  I fear that all that I have left are two spells of the first order of power, and my special spells that I learned for my particular devotions."(Read: Domain Spells.)


----------



## jkason (Sep 4, 2008)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



Scott DeWar said:


> As the party decends deeper, Caerwyn chooses to speak quieteer. He whispers to his sister, "of course i have used a bow ... back at home ... a couple of times ... or so. Of coulse i can ues a bow ... _ish_. Just thought i am a little injured and could use some time off the fornt line is all."




Shai whispers encouragement. "I'm not very good with a bow, either, but I've been practicing. And I got close but haven't hit anybody on my side yet, so that's good. I'm sure you'll do fine."


----------



## Jemal (Sep 5, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]
IG, just noticed you've got Rokelsh's HP listed as 11/49... I don't recall Raging this fight, as I'd used up my rage earlier, and Rokelsh's regular HP is 37, meaning that if he's actually taken 38 damage and you thought his hp was 49, then he's currently unconscious at -1. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Sep 6, 2008)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric6, AC18,FF15,T13, HP30/30*

OOC:  If we truly do have a man down, then that is going to take the last of my cure spells, so I propose that it's about time for a break in our adventuring?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 7, 2008)

I feel we are close to finding this deamon witch, but alot of good it will do if wwe are dead befor we find her. a tactile retreat might be in order.


----------



## Leif (Sep 8, 2008)

OOC:  Mr. DM, can you give us a status report on Rokelsh, so I can see whether I need to use Uulark's last spell on him immediately, or whether we can, hopefully, retreat to safety with a wee bit of curative potential left.


----------



## Friadoc (Sep 8, 2008)

OOC

IG is still off grid, I think, due to some RL things, he should be back closer to the middle/end of the week


----------



## Leif (Sep 8, 2008)

OOC:  No sweat.  It wasn't an urgent request, just something that I think needs to be addressed at his convenience before we proceed.


----------



## industrygothica (Sep 13, 2008)

As the group begins to descend the stairs and discuss retreating, a familiar glow appears at the base of the stairs.... and at the top.

[sblock=OOC]I'm back!  And now you have six seconds to decide upon a plan of attack (or retreat, or whatever else you can think of).  Being at the tail end of the line, Dyspeer won't be moving back up the stairs without some coaxing, so be sure to make the necessary rolls if you go that route.

On an off note, I really do appreciate your patience.  I think real life is finished kicking my a$$ for a bit, so hopefully I can get back into this thing and get back on track.

Here's a status update, complete with the corrections.  Don't know what happened with Rokelsh, but I'm not going to make him just fall out because of an error on my part.

*Status*
Talishia 28/28
Rokelsh 11/37
Shai 16/36
Uulark 30/30
Rogash 21/39
Buurt 17/36
Caerwyn 12/51
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Sep 13, 2008)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric6, AC18,FF15,T13, HP30/30*

"My friends, I must still caution us all about the risks of continuing on our quest at present.  We are none of us as injured as we feared, but my spells are still depleted.  If anyone becomes injured, I will be unable to help at all.  I would feel better if we took a respite and ventured forward again when we are refreshed, recharged, and resupplied with what we need for victory."


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 13, 2008)

"Everyone back up!" Talashia cries, quickly retreating back up the stairs.

"Don't let them surround us again!"

(lol...I'd say we need to come back with a scroll of See Invisible, but the scroll guy is who we're down here looking for. Arg! )


----------



## industrygothica (Sep 13, 2008)

You'd all love to go back up the stairs, but there is apparently a rather large, angry, and more than a little scared wolf blocking the path.  Dyspeer growls angrily at the growing ball of summoned magic that is sure to turn into something nasty.

[sblock=Shayuri]For grins, I gave Talishia a check (spellcraft, arcana... it's all the same at this point).  The result of a natural 20 lets Talishia recognize the spell as something very similar to _summon monster_, except it is summoning something wholly different.  She'll also not that, while there were four summoned creatures in the previous encounters, this time there are only two.  Take that for what it's worth.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Sep 13, 2008)

*Rogash*

"Gods, we have got to find the origin of these summonings or they will be the death of us." He raises his axe and moves to flank the closest growing ball.


----------



## Friadoc (Sep 13, 2008)

Buurt raises his crossbow, preparing to move laterally, if possible, before launching his bolt at whatever foe forms from the glowing orb.

"Someone definitely does not like us," says Buurt.

OOC

Basically, I'm readying my action, based upon what I see form and moving so that I get my various bonuses, such as skirmish.


----------



## industrygothica (Sep 13, 2008)

Really, I guess we should call this initiative.  As it stands now, Buurt will get no skirmish bonus because he is stuck on a stairway with people (well, a person and a dwarf, at least  ) on either side of him.  You might be able to re-arrange yourselves on the stairs, but I'd think that the stairs themselves would cause your movement to be hampered and thus cost two squares for one, so most of you would be able to move, at maximum, three places up or down from your current position.

You're not quite at the bottom of the stairs yet either, and it'll take you to the end of the round to get there.  Remember that they are curved, too, so it'll take a bit to maneuver (and, Friadoc, you can get that thought of switching places with Rogash and then jumping to the ground right out of yer crafty little head).


----------



## Scotley (Sep 13, 2008)

*Rogash*

OOC: Initiative (1d20+3=18)


----------



## Leif (Sep 14, 2008)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric6, AC18,FF15,T13, HP30/30*

Uulark's initiative = 12 Uulark's init. (1d20+3=12)

Uulark will also ready an action to attack if a foe comes within reach.


----------



## Friadoc (Sep 14, 2008)

OOC

Well, at least my shot is readied...since I no be jumping, now if I had that ring....

Post #526 - Initiative (1d20 4=19)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 14, 2008)

"I've got a bad feeling about this." grumbles Caerwyn as he redies his great sword for an attack on the first opponat withinn range.

Inititive (1d20+0=18) 

ready an action: attack a full round action if any thing of a bad guy comes within range.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 16, 2008)

Abruptly something occurs to Talashia. She spins around to look back down the stairs, mind whirling as frantically as one of the cyclones she admired so.

_Summoning spell...summoning spell! It's not the SAME exactly, but the magic is similar enough that some of the same rules may apply. Short range...and to put the creatures in such precise spots, it would have to be able to see us...to get a line of effect to us.

It must be HERE somewhere._

Of course, it could be in the hall, or above the staircase, but Talashia didn't think so. Too close. Even invisible, it would be too close. Too easy to spot. There was no real time to think it out. Another second and the summons would be here. Another second and it would be too late.

She incants and gathers lightning and thunder between her hands in a pulsing, stormy sphere of light and clouds about the size of a human head. The storm mage then hurls this dread package down the stairs, engulfing the area at the bottom in furious storms of electricity!

(Scintillating Sphere. Basically Fireball but with lightning. In spell compendium. Covers a 20' radius (40' across) and centered at the doorway at the bottom. 25 lightning damage, or Ref Save DC 17 for half. Roll Lookup )


----------



## jkason (Sep 16, 2008)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*

((OOC: Argh! enworld logged me out and ate my post! Short version, then:

Initiative Shai; Dyspeer (1d20+1=18, 1d20+3=9)

Handle Animal to calm Dyspeer (1d20+10=29). Handle is a free action for Shai since Dyspeer is his companion.

Converting Barkskin to Summon Nature's Ally III, summoning two air elementals. If Talashia can't get this pixie, hopefully they can.))


----------



## industrygothica (Sep 20, 2008)

Talishia expertly aims her spell down and around to where she thinks the bottom of the stairs should be.  The light beyond grows blindingly bright before winking out again, and taking more than one fading scream with it.

Shai calls his two elementals to appear between Dyspeer and whatever is is being called in front of him.  Just before they appear, Shai gets the first look at their new foe: a babbling spectral abomination floating in thin air.

At the base of the stairs Rogash turns the corner as Talishia's spell fades out.  Two kobolds lie on the floor, their bodies smoking.  Between them, the charred remains of a small, childlike figure lies bent and broken.  Next to her is a small staff made of bone--it appears unscathed, and almost glows white in the darkness surrounding it.

His wonder is interrupted, however, as before he can even step off the stairs a shadowy form moves in on him.  The dwarf manages to avoid the creature's sweeping hand.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 21, 2008)

*Rogash*

"Abbathor's Fat Arse!" curses Rogash in surprise as he skirts the blow. Pulling himself together quickly the dwarf responds to the attack with a swing of his axe (1d20+9=17).

OOC: [sblock]damage (1d10+3=4) if the 17 hits.[/sblock]


----------



## Friadoc (Sep 21, 2008)

Quickly, Buurt snaps his crossbow on target and fires a bolt toward it. The bolt has barely left the crossbow before Buurt starts to reload it.

OOC

Post #532 - Crossbow Attack (1d20 8=16, 1d8=5)

Also, I declare my dodge against the foes, so my AC is now 20.


----------



## Leif (Sep 22, 2008)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric6, AC18,FF15,T13, HP30/30*

Feeling pretty useless with no effective missile weapon, Uulark will begin to make his way down the stairs, flattening himself against one wall to limit his exposure to friendly fire, so that he can hopefully reach Rogash in time to be of some assistance.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 22, 2008)

Talashia cautiously moved down the stairs just enough to see the mess she'd made at the bottom by firing the thunderous blast through the small gap in the center. On seeing the shadowy form she cursed inwardly and drew on an old spell she rarely bothered with anymore. A spell from when she'd first begun to tap her magical potential. The incantation was simple, almost like a nursery rhyme, even if in the breathy language of Auran. Three shards of pure magical energy formed crackling around her hand. The spell didn't hit as hard as her lightning ray, but it would be far more effective against creatures of a shifting, ethereal nature.

The bright azure bolts skittered off on a looping, erratic trajectory that looked a little like a tiny flock of birds, wheeling through the passage. They whizzed around and past Rogash to strike at his assailant!

(Magic Missile! Woot! Max damage of 15! Roll Lookup )


----------



## jkason (Sep 24, 2008)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*

Shai points toward the newly-formed enemy and the elementals sweep in at it, attempting to bash against it, then make room for others to do their damage. Shai, meanwhile, draws and fires his bow, even as Dyspeer waits impatiently but holds off entering the fray without a command from his human companion.

[sblock=OOC]Air elemental slam attacks; damage (1d20+5=20,  1d4=4, 1d20+5=10,  1d4=2)

Bow attack; damage (1d20+7=25,  1d8+3=7)[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 25, 2008)

]ooc[ where am i in all of this ordeered chaos? [/ooc]


----------



## industrygothica (Sep 27, 2008)

Talishia's magic missle seems to be the only thing to affect the creatures, as the non-magical attacks go right through the ghost-like creatures without harm.

The creature at the bottom takes another swing at Rogash, but again the dwarf deftly dodges the blow.

At the top of the stairs, Shai winces as one of his summoned elementals looses an otherworldly wail as the ethereal abomination sucks the life from it.*

[[ No map for now ]]

* AE1 (Air elemental) -4 wisdom damage

*Marching Order*
Rogash
Buurt
Rokelsh
Caerwyn
Uulark
Talishia
Shai
Dyspeer

There is a big babbling ethereal thing on either end of the line.  Shai can fight over Dyspeer, and Buurt over Rogash, but those that are stuck in the middle might have to get a little creative.


----------



## Friadoc (Sep 28, 2008)

OOC

Point of clarity, Buurt's bolts come from a +1 light crossbow, if that changes anything.


----------



## Leif (Sep 28, 2008)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric6, AC18,FF15,T13, HP30/30*

On the off chance that one or more of these creatures are undead, Uulark forcefully presents his holy symbol and says, "By the Power of the Light, I command you BEGONE!"

(Wanna roll the turn check for me, IG, so that I don't know whether they are undead or not if the check is high enough?)


----------



## industrygothica (Sep 28, 2008)

Friadoc said:


> OOC
> 
> Point of clarity, Buurt's bolts come from a +1 light crossbow, if that changes anything.




Yep, I checked that already, but the percentile I rolled for you came up on the wrong side of the 50, as did Rokelsh's.



Leif said:


> On the off chance that one or more of these creatures are undead, Uulark forcefully presents his holy symbol and says, "By the Power of the Light, I command you BEGONE!"
> 
> (Wanna roll the turn check for me, IG, so that I don't know whether they are undead or not if the check is high enough?)




I think that, given the circumstances and the nature of the previous summonings, your odds are pretty good.  Go ahead and roll.


----------



## Leif (Sep 28, 2008)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric6, AC18,FF15,T13, HP30/30*

OOC:  I was really hoping that you'd do it for me, IG, so I'd at least have someone to blame if it didn't go the way I wanted.   But, here it is:  Uulark's turn attempt= 14, Uulark's turn attempt for the spooky citters. (1d20=14).


----------



## industrygothica (Sep 28, 2008)

As Uulark issues his command, the ghostly thing at the bottom of the stairs recoils with an evil hiss.  The one at the top doesn't move.

[sblock=rolls]Turning damage (2d6 7=10)[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 28, 2008)

Talashia nods at Uulark's turning. Maybe a priest was good for more than just healing after all.

She fires another salvo of magical blasts at the remaining, fighting, creature!

(Magic Missile at the one on top: 12 damage. Was that the one I shot at the first time? Hee. Roll Lookup )


----------



## Leif (Sep 29, 2008)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric6, AC18,FF15,T13, HP30/30*

Uulark smiles grimly with self-satisfaction at the successful turning, or at least partially successful.  He lets his holy symbol dangle about his neck, and firms up his grip on his spear as he moves to aid Talshia.

OOC:  Hopefully, Uulark has a remaining standard action this round to move up to be in position to aid Talashia next round.  If not, he'll move up and attack next round.


----------



## Friadoc (Sep 29, 2008)

With grim determination, Buurt reloads his crossbow quickly, befoe loosing another bolt at their foe at the bottom.

OOC

Post #545 - Attack from a +1 crossbow, light (1d20+8=24, 1d8=3)


----------



## Scotley (Sep 30, 2008)

*Rogash*

Too stubborn to give up after only one failed blow, Rogash puts his faith in the work of good dwarven craftsmen and swings his magic waraxe (1d20+9=23) at the insubstantial foe again. 

OOC: [sblock]damage (1d10+3=8)[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Sep 30, 2008)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric6, AC18,FF15,T13, HP30/30*

Uulark's assist to Talashia, making a rare melee attack.  The attack may be somewhat rare for him, but the result is very typical:  'to hit' = 7


----------



## industrygothica (Sep 30, 2008)

Talishia's bolt looses an unearthly scream from the undead creature.



Scotley said:


> Too stubborn to give up after only one failed blow, Rogash puts his faith in the work of good dwarven craftsmen and swings his magic waraxe (1d20+9=23) at the insubstantial foe again.
> 
> OOC: [sblock]damage (1d10+3=8)[/sblock]




Rogash follows the fleeing foe down into the room below, but his axe seems to hit nothing but air.



Friadoc said:


> With grim determination, Buurt reloads his crossbow quickly, befoe loosing another bolt at their foe at the bottom.
> 
> OOC
> 
> Post #545 - Attack from a +1 crossbow, light (1d20+8=24, 1d8=3)




The bolt flies through the creature and skitters off the wall behind it, but it appears to slow it down a bit.

18/12


----------



## jkason (Oct 1, 2008)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*

Shai bites his lip a moment. "My bow hasn't got any magic," the big man admits. "Just the bug squisher, and that thing's too high to hit with it."

The druid changes bow for warhammer anyway, hunkering down and preparing to take a swing should the unturned enemy charge Talashia, as she seems to be the only effective opponent against it.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 2, 2008)

ooc: sorry all...work and all...

the Paladin is about to home in on the invisible fairy with detect evil when he notices the etherial creature react to the cleric's turn. he pulls forth is symbol and cries out word of defience as he summons kor's goodness about him

]ooc[ are we using typical turns or the alternitive turns...don't know if we have ever had to ask that ]/ooc[

attempting to turn the etherial creature.....


----------



## Scotley (Oct 3, 2008)

OOC: Is Rogash attacking a turned creature? If so he'll stop his pursuit.


----------



## Leif (Oct 3, 2008)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric6, AC18,FF15,T13, HP30/30*

To Rogash, Uulark says, "Don't worry, my friend, we'll no doubt have to kill the crature sooner or later, anyway, so I don't blame you at all for wanting to get it over with."


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 4, 2008)

Emboldened by the others coming to her side, Talashia hurls another triad of energy blasts...each one is small compared to her lightning attacks, but in a bunch, they can pack a punch. They eat monsters for lunch. Munch munch.

(One downside of sorcery; you spend a lot of time trying to find flavor text for 'casting magic missile.' )

Damage: 12
Roll Lookup


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 8, 2008)

The creature at the bottom of the stairs begins to flee, but fizzles away from Talishia's bolts of energy.  The one at the top is still entangled with Shai's summoned elementals.


----------



## Leif (Oct 8, 2008)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric6, AC18,FF15,T13, HP30/30*

Uulark steps up to engage the creature that is "entangled with the elementals" with his enchanted spear, thrusting it forcefully into the creature's exposed substance (such as it is).
attack = 23
damage = 6 
Uulark's attack on the thing entangled with the summoned elementals (1d20+5=23, 1d8+1=6)


----------



## Jemal (Oct 10, 2008)

"FEEL The Might of Arrowstorm, abomination!" Rokelsh bellows as he unleashes a trio of arrows imbued with the magic of his bow.

[sblock=OOC]
Rapid Shot (1d20+9=29, 1d20+9=22, 1d20+4=17, 1d8+4=7, 1d8+4=5, 1d8+4=10) 
AC 29 for 7*Woo, nat 20*, 22 for 5, 17 for 10.  All +1 magic[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 10, 2008)

Rokelsh's arrows seem to stick to the thing as it unleashes an unearthly wail.  It soon joins the other in whatever realm it came from, and the arrows fall to the and bounce of the stone-worked floor.

OOC: That'll be it for the bad guys.


----------



## Leif (Oct 10, 2008)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric6, AC18,FF15,T13, HP30/30*

"Excellent shooting, Rokelsh!  Looks like you saved the day again."


----------



## jkason (Oct 10, 2008)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*

Shai leans up against the wall, Dyspeer dutifully sitting next to him. The big man sighs. 

"I think I'm 'bout done with the undead," he says. He glances down the stairs. "Tal, I sure'n hope that big bunch of lightning got that pixie, but I reckon we should check, huh?"


----------



## Leif (Oct 10, 2008)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric6, AC18,FF15,T13, HP30/30*

"Ermmm....big bunch of lightning....sorry Talashia, guess you saved the day, too.  And Shai and Rogash, too.  Can't forget Burt, either.    Ok, so now it's time for me to do my part!  Who needs clerical attention?"


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 10, 2008)

"Why thank you, Uulark," Talashia says stiffly. "Most generous of you."

"As for the 'sprite,' I think this should answer your question."

She goes to the staff on the ground and nudges the small, frail looking body next to it as she picks it up.


----------



## Leif (Oct 10, 2008)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric6, AC18,FF15,T13, HP30/30*

Uulark wisely keeps his mouth shut and keeps well out of Talashia's way.  In fact, he'll look around for a corner where he can hide for the time being.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 10, 2008)

*Rogash*

The dwarf glances at the little body. "Doesn't look like much to have caused so much trouble. Think it was responsible for the trap room with the tentacles we faced in our first trip down here?"  He keeps his axe ready in case more trouble is in the offing and waits to see what Talashia discovers.


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 10, 2008)

The child-sized body doesn't move when Talishia prods it with the staff.  Her little face is blacked from the electricity, and her frayed batwings are still smoldering.  

The staff is made from bleached bone with intricately carved sigils along its length.  A carefully designed setting of skeletal fingers secures a large, black onyx on top.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 11, 2008)

"Probably...not," Talashia murmurs, studying the staff intently.

"It looks like some variety of sprite...possibly a pixie. Though it is odd that it was using this staff. Fey rarely have the temperament to learn true magic, and staves require magic knowledge to use properly."

She gets a thoughtful look.

"Of course, creating undead spontaneously like that is something I'd normally say only priests can do, by channeling dark divinities. I wonder if this pixie was some kind of fey priest of a fell power..."

The sorceress shrugs. "I won't know for sure until I can thoroughly analyze this staff. And for that I'd need a scroll, and for that we need to find this alchemist."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 11, 2008)

]ooc[ Wow, blink my eyes and the whole thing is over. ]/ooc[

the paladin stands concentrating on the staff of bone (detect evil on the staff)


----------



## Jemal (Oct 11, 2008)

Rokelsh doesn't 'detect evil' to know that that Staff LOOKS bad, nor does he hide his feelings about it.  "The staff is a tool of the unatural, we should destroy it or turn it over to a church so that it doesn't fall into the wrong hands..." He looks down at the pixie "Again."

"And as for saving the day - We all did our part, as we always do.  We are a good team."

[sblock=ooc]
Also, I have some suggestions as to how the pixie may have been responsible for both, though Rokelsh would be clueless (And I may be completely wrong)

A) The Pixie is a warlock.
B) The staff did it.  
OR.. 
C) Both. (Warlocks can use magical devices rather adeptly)

Just my two (Er.. three I guess) Cents.
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 11, 2008)

"hey sis, great job, by t he way. I glad that is over, though"

(He is still concentrating on the staff. He is sure it is evil, he just wants to know _*how strong *_ of evil it is.)


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 11, 2008)

The paladin is amazed when the staff gives off _no_ hint of evil.


----------



## Leif (Oct 11, 2008)

OOC:  Well, that settles it.  Please disregard my suggestion (day late/dollar short) in OOC thread.

Uulark just adds an obvious caution:  "If we take it to a temple, which I think is a good idea, then we need to try to take some steps to see that we do not become influenced by the thing."


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 11, 2008)

Talashia gives her brother a gracious smile, then shakes her head at Uulark.

"That's silly. Magical staves are just repositories of power. They're -far- less likely to have wills of their own than permanently enchanted objects. They simply don't last long enough. Once the power is expended, they're just ordinary things. Intelligence takes time to build up." She hesitates, then grudgingly adds, "Usually."

"As for destroying it, that's equally silly. This looks fairly powerful. Even if we choose not to use it...and I have no particular love of necromancy nor undead...it should bring a good bargain from other mages."

She inhales and nods curtly. "Now, just to make sure we don't miss anything..."

The arcanist murmurs, and her eyes gleam with magical power. She sweeps her gaze over the pixie, the staff and the corridor, searching out magical emanations.

(Hee...forgot to do this before. Detect Magic. )


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 11, 2008)

It's no surprise when Tanith's spell detects moderate necromancy coming from the staff, but that's all it detects.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 12, 2008)

*Rogash*

_Well if it is good enough for Caerwyn it is good enough for me_ thinks Rogash. "So such a thing could be pretty valuable I suppose?" the dwarf asks a gleam of gold coming into his eye. "We should get moving again." He takes the lead as usual and examines the way forward.


----------



## Leif (Oct 12, 2008)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric6, AC18,FF15,T13, HP30/30*

"I agree that we should receive a just compensation for our risks in obtaining the item, but I also wonder if there isn't somewhere that we could sell it where it would be less likely to fall back into evil hands again.  Perhaps there is a Guild of Wizards or something similar, maybe a Sorcerers' Fraternity or something?"


----------



## Jemal (Oct 12, 2008)

Rokelsh ponders Talashia's words, and the 'revelation' that it isn't actually an evil item.
I agree with Uulark.  We cannot just sell it to the highest bidder, we are responsible for seeing that it is not misused.  We wouldn't sell a wand of fireballs to an unstable mage.. at least, I wouldn't.. And I doubt any of you would either." Rokelsh frowns, shrugs, then continues"For now, I say stow it and continue, but when we do deal with it, we must make sure it goes somewhere it will do no more harm."


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 12, 2008)

The small corridor extends to the south and down a few steps, then on a bit farther, or T's off to the right immediately past the smoldering pixie and up a larger stairwell.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 12, 2008)

Caerwyn blinks a couple of times 

"necromantic and not evil? is that even possible? not to mention  how in the name of Kord is that possible?"

The barbarian/ paladin is obviously quite confused right now, but he follows the rest of the party none the less as they wander deeper into the passages...


----------



## Scotley (Oct 12, 2008)

*Rogash*

"What if we need to use it to survive some other horror down here? I don't know much about such magic, but perhaps some of you could?" He glances up the stair case and then points down the steps to the south. "This way?"


----------



## Leif (Oct 12, 2008)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric6, AC18,FF15,T13, HP30/30*

"Yes, lead on, my valiant Dwarven friend.  And you do make a valid point about the item, as well."


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 12, 2008)

Talashia laughs at her brother's confusion and goes up to pat his shoulder.

"Necromancy is just manipulating energy, Caerwyn. It's not innately evil any more than...well, than healing is. The question, as always, is what you DO with the energy. And admittedly, necromantic energies tend to be destructive to life and souls, and therefore are attractive to evil sorts who make spells which are used for...well you get the picture."

She shrugs.

"Anyway, I'll have to analyze it before I know if I can use it. Are we pressing on?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 12, 2008)

"hey sis, ...just like healing can be done by evil priests or paladins of tyranny, necromantic energy can be used by good people to do something totallydifferent... right?  and i think we need to rest. i am afraid my fighting has worn me out. not to mention Kords healing blessing has been streched to the limit."


----------



## Leif (Oct 12, 2008)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric6, AC18,FF15,T13, HP30/30*

"I would also appreciate an opportunity to replenish my divine powers.  But I have suggested this before to no avail, so if the rest of you wish to venture on, then I will follow you as long as I am able."


----------



## Scotley (Oct 13, 2008)

*Rogash*

The dwarf looks back at the rest of the group with some derision. He sighs heavily, "I guess we can go all the way back up to the surface and rest then come all the way back down here if that's the way you want it." Despite having been beaten nearly to death twice today the dwarf seems eager to continue. 

OOC: Rogash will go along with a return to the surface for a rest, but won't admit he needs it.  Hey, aren't we about due for a level?


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 16, 2008)

"I'm a bit low on magic," Talashia says, "But I've got a few good blasts left in me. I'm a bit concerned about us running into whoever commanded this pixie though. I doubt very much that it was acting alone. The chaos beast didn't come from this staff."

She sighs.

"On the other hand, if we leave now, the alchemist might not survive. How bad off are we?"


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 16, 2008)

The steps down to the south lead to a familiar room, complete with a few dead ogres.  Or, dead again, as the case may be.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 16, 2008)

(hm! Just to confirm, these ogres didn't disappear after being destroyed? So they weren't 'summoned' as per a summoning spell?)


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 16, 2008)

Shayuri said:


> (hm! Just to confirm, these ogres didn't disappear after being destroyed? So they weren't 'summoned' as per a summoning spell?)




They were summoned.  They're just still here for flavor, I guess (that, and I didn't think to make them disappear).


----------



## Leif (Oct 16, 2008)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric6, AC18,FF15,T13, HP30/30*

"Like I said, Talashia, if you are determined to proceed, then I will accompany you.  However, you should realize that the further into these catacombs we venture, the greater are the odds of us not only having to fight our way into them, but also fight our way out.  And even if I am somehow able to have sufficient healing powers for our forward progress (which is by no means certain, either), I may very well run out before we again reach the safety of the surface."


----------



## Scotley (Oct 16, 2008)

*Rogash*

"I could use a pint and a good meal, but my axe is still sharp and I've a few arrows left in my quiver. I say we press on."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 16, 2008)

At Rogesh's mention of a pint of ale, Caerwyn smacks his lips at the thought of wheting his thirst...but he makes no comment. the look in his eye and smile on his lips speaks well enough of what he is thinking. "A life is at stake, the alchemest held against his will. i will press on" His bold brave words are belied by the fresh oozing wounds about his person, dark bruses from ogre clubs swollen and purple welts.


----------



## Jemal (Oct 16, 2008)

Rokelsh looks around at his companions, at their obvious wounds and waning strength... and sighs, as he feels his own strength reaching it's end.  They were very brave, but perhaps too stubborn.. perhaps, just like himself.

"Several lives are in danger, our own included.  If we fail, he dies, and who else will take his cause?  As much as I hate to admit it, we lack the strength to go much further.  We'll do no good dead, or unable to lift our swords"  Rokelsh himself is nearly done for, feeling as though a stiff breeze could blow him over, though he'd never say so.  "I've lost one friend allready down here, and do not intend to loose any more.  I believe it would be best if we took some time to recover our strength."  The huge desert barbarian places a hand on the dwarf's shoulder.


----------



## Leif (Oct 16, 2008)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric6, AC18,FF15,T13, HP30/30*

"Such valiant friends I have!  If it will ease your noble consciences, let us say that we have stopped our exploration for the day on 'Healer's Orders.' "


----------



## Scotley (Oct 17, 2008)

*Rogash*

The dwarf grumbles something like 'bloody great lot of stairs to be takin'', but he moves to lead the others back to the surface as that seems to be the will of the group.


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 17, 2008)

After a great deal of work, and not a small amount of luck, the group pulls themselves from the sewers and into the quiet, starlit night.

See the OOC thread, please.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 18, 2008)

after being in the foul sewers and fighting the ogre zombies, the young Paladin of Kord realizes his need to clean up abit when the fresh night air hits him like a clensing wave ... dispite being 'city air'


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 18, 2008)

Talashia curses as her first attempt to pull herself out, hampered by the staff in her left hand, doesn't work out too well. She accepts Caerwyn's offered hand gratefully and dusts herself off after he hauls her out and up onto her feet.

Her face was pinched in a thunderous scowl that might look rather cute if one hadn't seen the thunderbolts she hurled when in such moods.

"...need some kind of contingency plan," she mutters distractedly to herself. "This is getting too uncertain. I won't let some provincial...this won't stand in my way."

The sorceress abruptly looks around at the others.

"Have any of you been inside his shop? The door was locked and barred. Have you gone inside? To look for clues of his disappearance?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 19, 2008)

'Well, sis, i haave been everywhere you have seen me, and if you need togeet inside his shop i am sure there is some way we can gain entrance."

A familiar twinkle of mischiviousnes shines in his syes for a second as he glances sidelong to her.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 19, 2008)

*Rogash*

"I know naught of the Alchemist, so I have not been to his shop. Perhaps there is something to be gained by going there. Shall we have a quick look?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 19, 2008)

Caerwyn looks to the others and smiles.

any one else for a short forey? or do we need bathing to keep from smelling guilty of an offense?


----------



## Leif (Oct 20, 2008)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric7, AC18,FF15,T13, HP35/35*

"Sure, I'll tag along if no one minds.  But I could be a liability to you if stealth is the order of the day.  Would it help if a few of us 'noisier' types went down the other side of the street to make something of a diversion while you sneaky types effect your surreptitious entry?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 20, 2008)

Caerwyn scowls and taps his breastplate softly, " yeah, ...us noisier types"


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 20, 2008)

"The owner," Talashia explains with exaggerated patience, "has vanished into the sewers. Exactly who are we afraid of alerting to our little burglery? Why don't we just break the lock and stroll in? Or one of you can pick it. Or a window! Whatever."

She starts off towards the scribist's shop.


----------



## Leif (Oct 20, 2008)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric7, AC18,FF15,T13, HP35/35*

Uulark winks at Caerwyn's comment.  Then, he replies to Talashia's Longsuffering Response to the Less Quick-Witted:  "My dear Talashia, the shop does not exist in a vacuum.  There are other shops and other people nearby who might be alarmed to see our unauthorized entry and summon the Watch or worse.  But, if you are so convinced that no one else in the city who might see the entry will be surprised to see our burglary or take any action, then, by all means, go right ahead and enter as you see fit."

OOC:  Here we see the classic Intelligence vs. Wisdom quandary......

OOC:  At English common law, as I seem to recall, "burglary" didn't necessarily involve theft, but was just breaking into a home or other building, and unauthorized entry thereof, by night.  Actually, accornding to my legal dictionary, burglary was "the breaking and entering into a dwelling house of another at nighttime with the intent to commit any felony therein." - Black's Law Dictionary, 5th ed.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 20, 2008)

(OOC - You are correct, sir...and for the record, Talashia isn't really great shakes at either Intelligence OR Wisdom...she just has the attitude of someone who is.  )

Talashia rolls her eyes, but relents a bit. "Fine...we'll do it quietly then. Whoever wants to help, come with me. We'll meet the rest of you at..."

She frowns.

"Caerwyn, where are we staying again?"

(OOC - Mwahaha! See how I mercilessly put the onus on DeWar! )


----------



## Leif (Oct 20, 2008)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric7, AC18,FF15,T13, HP35/35*

OOC:  Well since Talashia PRESENTS herself as the smartest thing around, (since sliced bread?? nah, that doesn't really work, does it?) then Uulark will continue to treat her as if she is, while gently suggesting 'wiser' alternatives (hopefully so, anyway) for her to consider.  Uulark's goal in this course of action is to gradually melt through Talashia's icy exterior, and to have her accept him as a friend and able assistant.  Certainly not today, almost certainly not tomorrow either, but one of these days....mmmaybe?

"An excellent plan, Talashia!  You have once again proven yourself to be an able architect of our sneakiness!" says Uulark with a satisfied smile.

OOC:  Ok, CHARISMA vs. Wisdom?? hehe


----------



## Friadoc (Oct 20, 2008)

Up until now, Buurt had been very quiet, perhaps he was unsettled after being out of heavy combat for so long, or perhaps the blows he had been detail by the ogres had addled his mind somewhat, but whatever the reason, the half-orc finally breaks his silence.

"If the watch catches ya doing it, it's a crime," says Buurt. "If. If you've done it and you're inside, knowing that the owner won't be talking out against you, especially after you've rescued him, then it's doubtful that it'll ever be a crime."

"Although I normally don't pop locks," says the former scout. "I've the means to do so, so I can lend a hand, so to speak." With a toothy smile, the half-orc adds, "That way, we can lock the shop behind us and it'll look less suspicious."

OOC

If we pick the lock, I'll aide another. Also, what's my health currently at?  Thanks.


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 20, 2008)

[sblock=Buurt & Rogash]Buurt being a local, and Rogash being here for quite some time, both will note Talishia's statement about the alchemist disappearing into the sewers.

While neither of you have personally witnessed it (thought it's entirely possibly that Rogash might have), the story going 'round is that the missing alchemist was seen boarding up the shop and skipping town in under cover of the night--a might much like tonight, in fact--not that he'd been sucked down into the sewers.  Though whether he acted of his own accord is something else entirely.

At least, that's the rumor.[/sblock]

Remember that the shop is boarded up now as well.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 21, 2008)

*Rogash*

"I suspect that we'll need a crowbar as well as a lock pick. For as I remember the shop is boarded up. At the very least we should go have a looks."


----------



## Leif (Oct 21, 2008)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric7, AC18,FF15,T13, HP35/35*

"Well if we are going to have a full-blown construction project going on in the streets we will definitely need some sort of diversion or  distraction, or else we'll need a shroud of magical energy to cloak the work.  Or, we can just march right in during broad daylight with our tools displayed openly and openly start to work.  Evidently no one cares much about this fellow anyway, wouldn't you say?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 21, 2008)

*OOC:*


 it think it is night time


----------



## Scotley (Oct 22, 2008)

*Rogash*

As the others natter on about tactics, Rogash strolls up to the shop and checks for possible points of entry and to see how tough getting in will be. He also looks for anyone such as the watch, who might take offense at his entry.


----------



## Leif (Oct 22, 2008)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric7, AC18,FF15,T13, HP35/35*

OOC:  Action!!  At last!



Scotley said:


> As the others natter on about tactics, Rogash strolls up to the shop and checks for possible points of entry and to see how tough getting in will be. He also looks for anyone such as the watch, who might take offense at his entry.



If Rogash will have him, Uulark will walk away from their nattering companions and accompany Rogash on his errand.


----------



## Friadoc (Oct 22, 2008)

While some talk and others go to investigate, Buurt decides that a someone on overwatch is needed, thus moves to a good position to skulk in the shadows, aided by skill and magic, and watch protectively over his friends. If the needed arise, so shall an alarm of warning to his allies.

OOC

Buurt is moving into a position where he can keep watch, as best as possible, so as to keep the group from getting in trouble, be it from the watch or the Guild or anything in between.

If needed, Hide and Move Silent Check:
Post #613 - Hide Check (1d20 14=21)
Post #613 - Move Silent Check (1d20 14=34)

[sblock=Vitals, current]
AC 19
HP 17/36
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Oct 22, 2008)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*

Shai, quiet since they killed what looked disturbingly like a child to his untrained eyes, speaks up.

"Wind and rain can favor me with a nice thick mist to cover whatever we do 'round the shop," he offers. "though they don't do much about noise."

(OOC: Obscuring Mist.)


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 23, 2008)

To Rogash the board look to have been quite hastily put up, and probably wouldn't take much to pry off if he could get the proper leverage.

The streets are still quiet.  For now.

[sblock=status]I need to go back and look up status for everyone as well.  The file I was keeping here somehow managed to disappear.  Not that it's relevant at this point, but I'm sure everyone would like to know where they stand.  If you've been keeping track yourself, feel free to do the work for me. [/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Oct 23, 2008)

OOC: Can he do the job with a warhammer, a grappling hook and what he has in his thieves' tools?


----------



## Leif (Oct 23, 2008)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric7, AC18,FF15,T13, HP35/35*

Looking at the signs of nearby shops, does Uualrk notice a handy-dandy harware-type store?

"We can't have you damaging your trusty warhammer, Rogash, and proper tools would probably make the job easier."


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 23, 2008)

Scotley said:


> OOC: Can he do the job with a warhammer, a grappling hook and what he has in his thieves' tools?




Probably not quietly, but probably nonetheless.



Leif said:


> Looking at the signs of nearby shops, does Uualrk notice a handy-dandy harware-type store?
> 
> "We can't have you damaging your trusty warhammer, Rogash, and proper tools would probably make the job easier."




Nope.  Besides, the shoppes are all closed and won't be open until morning.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 23, 2008)

*Rogash*

"I can get us in, but it will make a lot of noise."


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 23, 2008)

Talashia looks around...a little more cautious now that they were actually at the scene of the crime and she could see how open they were.

"No one knows how to pick locks?" she asks. "I assumed...you're poking around in sewers...I thought someone would..." Then she remembers Friadoc and comes to the obvious conclusion. Her face falls.

"Oh. Right."

She gazes at the boards over the front door for a moment, then shakes her head.

"There must be another way in. A side door or a back one. Something less exposed."

With that, Talashia goes to explore around the building on all sides. She also checks to see if there's a way to get onto the roof of the shop, reasoning that if they can get on top, maybe there's a way to get in from up there.


----------



## Leif (Oct 23, 2008)

industrygothica said:


> Nope, Uulark sees no hardware shoppes nearby.  Besides, the shoppes are all closed and won't be open until morning.



[sblock=IG]If there were such a shoppe nearby, a bit of B&E and 10-finger-discounts might not be too far out of line for this party. heh heh[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Oct 24, 2008)

*Rogash*

Grumbling something about 'amateurs', under his breath Rogash continues to keep watch while she checks for another way in.


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 24, 2008)

The other entries-only a couple of windows-appear just as hastily boarded as the door.  The side window may be a bit more secluded, however.  There is no apparent access to the roof other than the old-fashioned way.

The stars continue to shine, and the crickets continue to chirp as Buurt keeps his watchful eye on the street outside the alchemist's shoppe.


----------



## Leif (Oct 24, 2008)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric7, AC18,FF15,T13, HP35/35*

Uulark says to Buurt and/or Rogash, "If one of you can slip through that side window stealthily, then you can just open the front door for the rest of us more clumsy folk."


----------



## Scotley (Oct 24, 2008)

*Rogash*

"Bah, we'd still have to get the bloody boards off. If we bother with the side window we should all go in that way. If we're gonna bash in these boards on front either way, then there's no point in doing the window as well. I say we all go in that way."


----------



## Leif (Oct 24, 2008)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric7, AC18,FF15,T13, HP35/35*

"Suits me.  Let's quit discussing it and do it before my conscience wakes up."


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 24, 2008)

Talashia wedges her dagger experimentally between the boards over the side window and wiggles it to see how tightly nailed they are. If she can pry any loose, she will.

Otherwise she tries to find a gap big enough to work her staff into, and uses its substantially larger lever arm to do the same thing.


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 24, 2008)

Shayuri said:


> Talashia wedges her dagger experimentally between the boards over the side window and wiggles it to see how tightly nailed they are. If she can pry any loose, she will.
> 
> Otherwise she tries to find a gap big enough to work her staff into, and uses its substantially larger lever arm to do the same thing.




The dagger isn't very effective in prying the boards loose, but Talishia does manage to find a gap large enough to use her staff.  The board is tough to pry off, but it finally pops off and nearly lands on the wizard's toes.

With the one board gone, there is plenty of room for strong dwarven fingers to work a little magic of their own.

[Moving right along....]

The inside of the shoppe is mostly bare, with a large scrivener's desk in the center.  Shelves of books line the wall behind the desk, separated by a closed door.  One drawer of the desk is partially opened.


----------



## Leif (Oct 24, 2008)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric7, AC18,FF15,T13, HP35/35*

Witnessing the breaking and entering happening before his very eyes, Uulark has pangs on conscience that root him in place.  Then, after everyone else had clambered through the window, he comes alive and says:
"*Sigh!*  Well, hell!!  In for a penny, in for a pound!" 
And with that, he climbs through to join his friends.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 24, 2008)

*Rogash*

The dwarf slips in and quickly looks around for obvious threats. His first stop is the desk. He checks it for any hazards before looking into the open drawer. 

OOC: Search +10


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 24, 2008)

Scotley said:


> The dwarf slips in and quickly looks around for obvious threats. His first stop is the desk. He checks it for any hazards before looking into the open drawer.
> 
> OOC: Search +10




It appears hazard-free.


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 24, 2008)

This is the last status check I could find, along with some curative spells afterwards.  Let me know if this isn't accurate.

*Status*
Talishia 28/28
Rokelsh 11/49
Shai 16/36
Uulark 30/30
Rogash 21/39
Buurt 17/36
Caerwyn 34/51


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 24, 2008)

Shayuri said:


> (OOC - You are correct, sir...and for the record, Talashia isn't really great shakes at either Intelligence OR Wisdom...she just has the attitude of someone who is.  )
> 
> Talashia rolls her eyes, but relents a bit. "Fine...we'll do it quietly then. Whoever wants to help, come with me. We'll meet the rest of you at..."
> 
> ...




the paladin has been strangely quet since his sister asked where they are staying as his face has a look of intense thought. he continues to be in thought as the boards are pried off and he absent mindedly picks up the evidence of the shady actions of the group and enters. He places the board up against a side of the schrivners desk as he continues to think on the name of the Inn they are staying

]ooc[ gee, just how do you find that kind of information ... when did he join the party?]/ooc[

]ooc[
edit: found when talia started...11 march 08, and no mention of an inn in the back ground. nor was there anything by nac mac from the 14th...(that is on page one of this thread) so, i guess i have artistic liscense here!
]/ooc[

Suddenly a light erupts in Caerywn's eyes, "Ah yes, Talia. it is called the Stein and stars. You wanted a place with  feather pillows if i recall correctly." His voice is soft as he is doing his best to be sneaky. 

With a look of triumph added to his usual smirk he starts to look around.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 24, 2008)

Talashia hovers near the desk, waiting for Rogash's examination to be complete. After a few seconds though her patience expires, and she casts a spell, then starts moving slowly through the shop.

(Detecting Magic)

(OOC - Hee...I'm sorry. It was an invitation to make something up. To my knowledge, neither Talashia nor Caerwyn has specified where they were staying. I forgot you wouldn't necessarily know that though. I'm really sorry.  )


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 25, 2008)

Shayuri said:


> Talashia hovers near the desk, waiting for Rogash's examination to be complete. After a few seconds though her patience expires, and she casts a spell, then starts moving slowly through the shop.
> 
> (Detecting Magic)
> 
> (OOC - Hee...I'm sorry. It was an invitation to make something up. To my knowledge, neither Talashia nor Caerwyn has specified where they were staying. I forgot you wouldn't necessarily know that though. I'm really sorry.  )




There is no magic detected in the front of the shop.  Does Talishia open the door to the back room?

Assuming Rogash is going to open the drawer after he doesn't find any traps, he finds what appears to be a journal.


----------



## Leif (Oct 25, 2008)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric7, AC18,FF15,T13, HP35/35*

Uulark stays near the door of the shop.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 25, 2008)

Rogash passes the journal to Talashia, "Maybe this will help?"


----------



## Friadoc (Oct 25, 2008)

Continuing his watch, Buurt also gives the shop a passing look, from his vantage point, so as to gauge whether or not it would attract a lot of attention in its current state, after the boards were pried off.

OOC

[sblock=Vitals, current]
AC 19
HP 17/36
[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 25, 2008)

Friadoc said:


> Continuing his watch, Buurt also gives the shop a passing look, from his vantage point, so as to gauge whether or not it would attract a lot of attention in its current state, after the boards were pried off.
> 
> OOC
> 
> ...




Buurt can't tell that anyone is inside the shoppe from where he's standing.


----------



## Friadoc (Oct 25, 2008)

industrygothica said:


> Buurt can't tell that anyone is inside the shoppe from where he's standing.




After a bit, especially if it felt like he was not at the best point to keep a good watch over his compatriots, Buurt would move his sentry point to a better location. The only way he'll drop his sentry post is if his allies call for him, if trouble arises and he needs to help or warn his friends, or if he is attacked.

OOC

It might be mild paranoia, but every time a group of allies of mine, in a campaign, have done the "Rummage for Justice" moment, it's always bit us in the butt when we had no sentry.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 25, 2008)

*Rogash*

Having finished with the desk, Rogash moves to examine the door.


----------



## Leif (Oct 26, 2008)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric7, AC18,FF15,T13, HP35/35*

Uulark will continue to keep his watch at the front of the shop, and will sing out if anyone approaches who is paying too much attention to the shop.


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 26, 2008)

Scotley said:


> Having finished with the desk, Rogash moves to examine the door.




After a quick search, the door seems clean.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 26, 2008)

*Rogash*

The dwarf tries the door. 

OOC: Open Lock +13 if needed.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 26, 2008)

Talashia finishes her sweep of the shop and turns to see Rogash already hard at work on the door. She nods approvingly...but keeps to the middle of the shop as she waits. An alchemist and mage able to scribe scrolls would almost certainly have defenses for where he kept his truly valuable stock. With luck, it would be nothing more than a good lock. With less luck, it would be more...spectacular.


----------



## Leif (Oct 26, 2008)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric7, AC18,FF15,T13, HP35/35*

Uulark divides his time between keeping a watch out toward the approach to the shop and marveling at the  skillful talents of his friends.  "The things you guys can do with your hands just amazes me."


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 27, 2008)

Is Talishia going to acknowledge the book?


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 27, 2008)

(...she will once her player gets a clue.  )

Talashia opens the journal, which she'd accepted from Rogash with a grateful nod, and peruses the final pages of it curiously as she waits for the door to open.


----------



## Leif (Oct 27, 2008)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric7, AC18,FF15,T13, HP35/35*

Being curious about the Journal, Uulark's first impulse is to approach Talashia and read over her shoulder.  But after taking two quick steps towards her, he realizes that doing this will only exacerbate the already tense situation between them, possibly resulting in grave physical harm to himself.   Uulark, therefore, stops where he is and nervously wrings his hands together while he waits for the arcanist to share what she learns.


----------



## jkason (Oct 27, 2008)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*

Shai seems torn about entering the building, but finally decides to split the difference. 

"Dys, you watch Buurt's back, and I'll go inside, yeah?" he says. The druid's wolf then obediently moves to the newest party member's side, helping him keep guard as Shai climbs in to join the others.

As Talashia reads, he fidgets slightly but says nothing, instead keeping his ears open for Dyspeer if the wolf should lend any sound of alert.


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 27, 2008)

Talishia thumbs through the book as Rogash searches the door and works on its lock.  It's largely uninteresting, but a few of the later entries catch her attention.


*[Excerpt 1]*
_What a wonderful specimen he is!  A rather angry fellow, but he should be secure enough.  He is enormous!  And the wingspan, my goodness!  He’ll make a marvelous addition.

He did manage to give a name, albeit in the midst of a threat.  “Alchor will tear you apart!” he said.  Well, I suppose he’ll have to be breaking free of my bindings to do that now, won’t he?  The threat of the chaos beast seems to quell him a bit.  Wants no part of that one he does!  I’ve linked their cages now; so in the unlikely even Alchor ever does escape, his friend will be right there with him.  He seems much less hostile now.  Ha!


*[Excerpt 2]*
A wretched little devil this one.  A pixie of all things!  Who ever heard?  Such a dainty creature, and so much evil!  I’ve got just the place for her in my collection.  And that staff of hers, it’s incredible!  I shall have to do some research on that one, for it’s sure to be a valuable piece.  Summoning undead… miraculous!  She won’t be getting her hands back on that one, that’s for sure!


*[Excerpt 3]*
Kobolds!  I heard them digging and shuffling around in the sewers, and whatever for?  Of course I investigated under cover of a scroll of invisibility to see what they were up to, and wouldn’t you know that vile man Duran had something to do with it; I suppose he’s taking his operation underground now. I only pray that they don’t find their way here, or it’ll be the death of me just as surely as it will that barkeep.  I wonder what they’re doing with him.  Regardless, I have things set up for a quick exit just in case, but what of those left behind?  If my pets get loose…
_


----------



## Leif (Oct 29, 2008)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric7, AC18,FF15,T13, HP35/35*

"So what's in there, Tal'??  Anything good?"


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 30, 2008)

"No," Talashia says quietly, absorbed in the pages as she seeks out the salient passages. "No...I wouldn't say good."

She waves Uulark over to show him the paragraphs she thinks are most important, each one at a time.

"I think his lab was under the city, hidden. This Duran fellow and his kobolds either kidnapped him or made him flee...but the creatures he had in the lab escaped. The chaos beast and the pixie...and this 'Alcor,' whom we haven't met yet."

The sorceress looks up from the journal to meet Uulark's eyes. There's no trace of anger or even irritation. On the contrary she looks a bit concerned.

"Which means there's at least one more danger down there."

A greedy glint light behind her eyes.

"And a wizard's secret lab..."


----------



## Leif (Oct 30, 2008)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric7, AC18,FF15,T13, HP35/35*

"Yes, there is much to fear around here," says Uulark, who also has a look of calm determination about him that matches Talashia's.  "I think we have already seen the work of this pixie, if not the pixie itself.  Haven't we been alarmed at the sudden appearance of creatures around here?  I suspect that we have had an invisible spy among us," apparently Uulark is not thiniking clearly and does not recall the recent battle wherein the party dispatched the pixie.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 30, 2008)

Talashia blinks and gives Uulark an odd look.

"The pixie is dead," she says, and taps the necromantic staff meaningfully. "That's where we got this."

She looks back at the journal.

"I'd like to know more about this Duran and what he's doing in the sewers with kobolds," she muses. "We should also follow up on any barkeeps who have vanished or been found dead recently."

"How's that door coming, Rogash?


----------



## Leif (Oct 30, 2008)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric7, AC18,FF15,T13, HP35/35*

Of course!  What was I thinking?  Do you have a plan for locating reports on missing and/or murdered barkeeps, says a very chagrined Uulark?


----------



## Scotley (Oct 30, 2008)

*Rogash*

Having been distracted by the discussion of the journal, Rogash returns his attention to getting the door open.


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 30, 2008)

The door opens into a workshop of sorts, with bits of parchment and half-empty bottles of ink on a large island table in the center of the room.  Your torchlight glimmers off the wrought-iron railing of a spiral staircase disappearing into the floor in the far corner of the room.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 30, 2008)

Caerwyn has been quietly standing guard at the door, his sword at the ready. while he listens to the conversation he finally speaks up. " hey sis, uh, you know how you learned to read an al? well, uh, i , uh , ahem.... well, could you tell me what the book says? Please?

]ooc[ i am guessing Caerwyn was a barbarian at first level and so therefore is illiterate ]/ooc[


----------



## Leif (Oct 30, 2008)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric7, AC18,FF15,T13, HP35/35*

"You smart folk check out the parchment, whilst I stand guard at the head of these stairs."  Uulark will proceed to take up the most advantageous position available at the head of the stairs, hopefully, one that gives him cover from anyone descending while still affording a clear field of vision as far down the stairs as possible.


----------



## Friadoc (Oct 30, 2008)

Leif said:


> "You smart folk check out the parchment, whilst I stand guard at the foot of these stairs."  Uulark will proceed to take up the most advantageous position available at the foot of the stairs, hopefully, one that gives him cover from anyone descending while still affording a clear field of vision up the stairs.




OOC

Not that I would, but damn the temptation to ninja my way up there, with my fun stealth checks, is so tempting...I love playing rogues. 

Err, a scout, I mean.


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 31, 2008)

Leif said:


> "You smart folk check out the parchment, whilst I stand guard at the foot of these stairs."  Uulark will proceed to take up the most advantageous position available at the foot of the stairs, hopefully, one that gives him cover from anyone descending while still affording a clear field of vision up the stairs.




OOC: The stairs are going down, not up.
--------------------------------------------
Uulark passes the far side of the table toward the stairs and feels a sudden sting under his armor*.  He looks, and sees an amorphous mass of shifting goo hiding in the shadows.  Its numerous claws, teeth, and pincers continually shift throughout its body.





*Uulark takes 4 damage and needs to make a fortitude save

*initiative*
19 Shaimon Hu'u
13 Rogash
8 Talishia
4 Uulark
1 Caewryn

Buurt [unaware]
Dyspeer [unaware]

*Status*
Talishia 28/28
Shai 16/36
Uulark 26/30
Rogash 21/39
Buurt 17/36
Caerwyn 34/51


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 31, 2008)

"You there!"  Buurt freezes at the voice. He hadn't heard them coming.  

"What're you doing there?  Come out in the light!"  Buurt almost answers, almost steps out before he sees the two angry watchmen with their swords drawn.  They're looking away, across the street to where...

The huge human walks slowly to the watchmen, his hands up in the air.  Buurt can see a furtive glance his way, and hoped the watchmen hadn't seen it too.  Dyspeer starts to growl, a low, threatening gesture that makes the hairs half-orc's neck stand on end.  A quick pat on the head settles him for now.

"Eh, look who it is!  The boss's been wantin' a word or two with you big fella." As one speaks, the other looks around intently.  "Where's the dwarf?" he asks.

"No dwarf," the big man replies.  "Just me.  Take me now, I'll not fight you."

The guards laugh.  "Oh, ye'll be doin' some fightin' alright.  Count on that!"

With a prod on the backside from the watchman's sword, the large human begins to walk.  True to his word, he does not fight, and his eyes lock on to Buurt's for a moment as he passes.

A single whisper escapes the half-orc's lips as the watchmen escort the man out of sight to whatever doom may await him.

"Rokelsh...."

[sblock=OOC]I thought it befitting to give him a proper send-off rather than just losing him in the streets somewhere.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Oct 31, 2008)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric7, AC18,FF15,T13, HP31/35*

Uulark fairly jumps out of his skin, so alarmed is he by the assault of the beast.  Before he can even speak, Uulark casts _Expeditious Retreat_ almost by reflex.  But it may be too late, his fort save was an 11. Uulark's fort save vs. the next chaos beast's attack. (1d20+5=11) 

If he is able to get his spell completed, Uulark will head staight for the doorway that the group just entered through.  Thus, one standard action will be spent casting _Expeditious Retreat_ and his other standard action will be a move (at 50') to just inside the doorway between Shai and Rogash.


----------



## jkason (Oct 31, 2008)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*

[back in time...] "Big wingspan? Sounds like that devil minotaur critter we sacked, doesn't it? You figure that might be this Alchor? 

"And I definitely know 'bout disappearing barkeeps. Tanith, when I met her and her folk, the quest we were on was to bring back these magic nuts to save a barkeep's hide, only by the time we got back, the place was boarded up. And now Tanith's gone, too..." The druid seems to pout a bit at the thought.

[but then...]

"Another one?" Shai calls out, terrified at the thought of another friend turning into goo. As he draws and fires his bow, he whistles a complicated trill, calling Dyspeer to him, hoping Buurt and Rokelsh will thus be drawn behind him.

[sblock=OOC] Free action to use Come command for Dyspeer. Move action to draw bow.

longbow attack; damage (1d20+7=27,  1d8+3=8)

Argh! My first natural 20, and it's for a creature that's immune to critical hits! Curse you, Invisible Castle, and your sense of irony!  [/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Oct 31, 2008)

*Rogash*

The Dwarf pulls his bow and quickly sends an arrow (1d20+10=13) in the direction of the beast, but his aim is off. He mumbles something under his breath but the only clear words are 'cat', 'curiosity' and a couple of swear words in dwarven.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 31, 2008)

Caewryn starts at the realisation of the new beast and is fumbling with his sword  as he tries to deturmine the best path of getting to the creature.

Movement:
2 squares NW (15 feet)
1 square N (5 feet)
1 square NE (5 feet)
total movement: 25 feet

(this may have to be changed if someone gets there before him. _ick! _ init of 1)

he will then strike the creature (hopefully)
attack (1d20+13=20)  base number: 7 (non crit)

dam:
damage (2d6+7=19)


----------



## Leif (Nov 1, 2008)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric7, AC18,FF15,T13, HP31/35*

OOC:  Shoot! Uulark has 2 Restoration, Lessers prepared, but not Restoration!

Close, but no seegar, I guess.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 2, 2008)

On seeing the chaos beast, Talashia cries out "Watch out!!" but it's too late. The creature strikes before she can speak.

Furious, she hurls a blast of energy at the creature, unwilling to risk a miss with a lightning bolt. The blast splits into three smaller shards, which wheel around Uulark to strike at the monster directly!

(Magic Missile - 13 damage. Roll Lookup Note that this is a 6th level Magic Missile. I'm assuming that Talashia hasn't "leveled" yet, since I want her to get this PrC. If you rule that her spells are 7th level, then add 1d4+1 to that damage roll.)


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 2, 2008)

[sblock=Shai]







jkason said:


> "Another one?" Shai calls out, terrified at the thought of another friend turning into goo. As he draws and fires his bow, he whistles a complicated trill, calling Dyspeer to him, hoping Buurt and Rokelsh will thus be drawn behind him.
> 
> [sblock=OOC] Free action to use Come command for Dyspeer. Move action to draw bow.
> 
> ...



[/sblock]
Shai launches an impossible shot at the beast on the other side of the table, and miraculously hits the out-of-sight target.*  

[sblock=Rogash]







Scotley said:


> The Dwarf pulls his bow and quickly sends an arrow (1d20+10=13) in the direction of the beast, but his aim is off. He mumbles something under his breath but the only clear words are 'cat', 'curiosity' and a couple of swear words in dwarven.



[/sblock]
Rogash's arrow bounces off the table between he and the chaos beast.

[sblock=Talishia]







Shayuri said:


> On seeing the chaos beast, Talashia cries out "Watch out!!" but it's too late. The creature strikes before she can speak.
> 
> Furious, she hurls a blast of energy at the creature, unwilling to risk a miss with a lightning bolt. The blast splits into three smaller shards, which wheel around Uulark to strike at the monster directly!
> 
> (Magic Missile - 13 damage. Roll Lookup Note that this is a 6th level Magic Missile. I'm assuming that Talashia hasn't "leveled" yet, since I want her to get this PrC. If you rule that her spells are 7th level, then add 1d4+1 to that damage roll.)



[/sblock]
The creature wails as Talishia's magical energy does its work.

[sblock=Uulark]







Leif said:


> Uulark fairly jumps out of his skin, so alarmed is he by the assault of the beast.  Before he can even speak, Uulark casts _Expeditious Retreat_ almost by reflex.  But it may be too late, his fort save was an 11. Uulark's fort save vs. the next chaos beast's attack. (1d20+5=11)
> 
> If he is able to get his spell completed, Uulark will head staight for the doorway that the group just entered through.  Thus, one standard action will be spent casting _Expeditious Retreat_ and his other standard action will be a move (at 50') to just inside the doorway between Shai and Rogash.



[/sblock]
Uulark begins the motions for his spell, but is interrupted as the chaos beast strikes him again.**

[sblock=Caerwyn]







Scott DeWar said:


> Caewryn starts at the realisation of the new beast and is fumbling with his sword  as he tries to deturmine the best path of getting to the creature.
> 
> Movement:
> 2 squares NW (15 feet)
> ...



[/sblock]
Caerwyn's blade nearly severs the beast in half, but its amorphous mass seals the wound almost immediately.

The beast lashes out at the paladin in retaliation, surprising him with an impressive blow.***




* I'd normally take cover into account, but since it was a natural 20 it's a hit anyway...
** Uulark takes 3 damage; Fort save vs. DC 14=13; spell fails
*** Crit! Caerwyn takes 7 damage and saves again the effect (also a natural 20, go figure)

*initiative*
19 Shaimon Hu'u
13 Rogash
10 Buurt
8 Talishia
4 Uulark
1 Caewryn

*Status*
Talishia 28/28
Shai 16/36
Uulark 26/30
Rogash 21/39
Buurt 17/36
Caerwyn 27/51


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 2, 2008)

]ooc[ 







> Crit! Caerwyn takes 7 damage and saves again the effect (also a natural 20, go figure)




those natural 20's are a love hate relationship, aren't they? what was that, three in one round?]/ooc[

]ic[ The Barbarian/ paladin is suprised to see the creature mostly shake off the mighty blow he jsut dealt. So much so that he fails to pay attention and leaves himself ope of a solid attack. He issues a growling grunt from the pain lashe upon him, but he then unleashes a fully focused attack on the creature in retaliation!

Rull round attack:
attack one (1d20+13=32, 2d6+7=16) Base number : 19, possible crit

crit confirm (1d20+13=27, 2d6+7=17) confirmed crit

second attack (1d20+8=22, 2d6+7=12) swing and a hit! base number =14, not a crit

WHACK!! WHACK!
though the beast is hit, the weapon strikes the wood floor beneath, the boards cracking in protest!

sorry guys, only 45 points of damage here.


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 2, 2008)

[sblock=Scott DeWar]







Scott DeWar said:


> ]ooc[
> 
> those natural 20's are a love hate relationship, aren't they? what was that, three in one round?]/ooc[
> 
> ...




Except that it's immune to critical hits.  Something about sprouting teeth and eyes all over its body... You might remember that Shai had the same issue.  It's still an automatic hit, but no crit, and thus only one damage roll for that attack.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 2, 2008)

ah ... thats right. brain burp. and that is why i break it up into seperate rolls like that. so only 28 points of damage then.


----------



## Leif (Nov 2, 2008)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric7, AC18,FF15,T13, HP28/35*

ooc:  IG, note that Uuark's hp total is now 35, not 30, since he previously leveled up to 7th.  Did he take 4hp damage from both hits from the chaos beast, or do I need to make another change?

Uulark, horrified that me might suffer the same horrible fate that he so recently witnessed his friend suffer, takes a moment to check himself out, now that he has removed himself from the creature's immediate reach, and feel his limbs to make sure that they're still intact.  He is unable to do anything but try to resist the hideous transformation that is beginning to affect him.


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 3, 2008)

Leif said:


> ooc:  IG, note that Uuark's hp total is now 35, not 30, since he previously leveled up to 7th.  Did he take 4hp damage from both hits from the chaos beast, or do I need to make another change?
> 
> Uulark, horrified that me might suffer the same horrible fate that he so recently witnessed his friend suffer, takes a moment to check himself out, now that he has removed himself from the creature's immediate reach, and feel his limbs to make sure that they're still intact.  He is unable to do anything but try to resist the hideous transformation that is beginning to affect him.




He's taken 7 damage total, so my last count was wrong as well.  4 from the first attack (the one you'll have nightmares about), and 3 from the AoO.  We'll settle up new hp totals after the round is over--it won't be much of an issue for the remainder.


----------



## Leif (Nov 3, 2008)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric7, AC18,FF15,T13, HP28/35*



industrygothica said:


> He's taken 7 damage total, so my last count was wrong as well.  4 from the first attack (the one you'll have nightmares about), and 3 from the AoO.  We'll settle up new hp totals after the round is over--it won't be much of an issue for the remainder.



OOC:  Whew!  I knew I was either missing some damage somewhere or else I was totally losing it!  Thanks, I think I have the correct total now.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 5, 2008)

*Rogash*

The dwarf sends a pair of arrows (1d20+10=14, 1d20+4=23) with one of them striking (1d8+3=10) the disturbing beast.


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 5, 2008)

The chaos beast's form stops shifting and melting into itself, even as Rogash's arrow is absorbed into its fleshy goo.

Uulark feels his skin start to bubble as the pain begins to race through his body from the sight of the wound.*  To make things worse, a low, scared growl comes from behind him as Dyspeer appears at the command of his master.  The half-orc Buurt appears behind the wolf.**

* Uulark, make a charisma check at DC 15, please.
** Unless you'd rather stay alone on the street, that is?


----------



## Leif (Nov 5, 2008)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric7, AC18,FF15,T13, HP28/35*

Uulark puts up a desperate internal struggle to maintain his form.  (17 this time, success!! Charisma check #1 after being hit by chaos beast. (1d20+0=17) , now I just have to do it twice more.)

Uuuark also quickly casts _Resistance_ (0-level cleric spell, Orison, give +1 on saves) on himself, hoping for even the slightest possible edge.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 5, 2008)

(OOC - Sadly, Resistance won't help now. Charisma checks aren't saves.)

Seeing what's happening with Uulark, Talashia utters a harsh curse in some strange language (the word is unknown, but the tone is unmistakable) and starts scanning the shelves for magical auras.

"Start looking for scrolls and potions!" she snaps with authority. "If he was keeping chaos beasts, he must have had an antidote nearby, just in case!"


----------



## Leif (Nov 5, 2008)

Shayuri said:


> (OOC - Sadly, Resistance won't help now. Charisma checks aren't saves.)



OOC:  True enough, but Uulark doesn't know that.  All he knows is that something bad is happening to him, and this spell can sometimes help.

OOC:  Hey!  But what would help is _Eagle's Splendor_ if someone could cast that for him!


----------



## Scotley (Nov 5, 2008)

Rogash begins a search looking for anything that might be magical or helpful.


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 5, 2008)

Talishia casts her spell and the shelves, along with the table in the center of the room, light up under her magical eyes.  She turns in a slow circle watching the small auras beckon to her, and she can only utter one awestruck word... _motherload_.

[sblock=Scrolls!]
*Arcane*_
eagle's splendor
see invisibility
summon monster III
tongues
dimensional anchor
summon monster IV
cotact other plane
planar binding, lesser_
[/sblock]


----------



## Friadoc (Nov 6, 2008)

"By Gruumsh's left nut," shouts Buurt as he arrives with the wolf. "What happened here?"

OOC

Obviously, yes, Buurt would have followed Dyspear.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 6, 2008)

Talashia starts riffling scrolls, reading the titles. Almost straightaway she holds one up, squinting slightly as her lips move.

"This won't cure you," she says after a moment, "but it should help buy you some time. Time to get to a temple, I think. I don't see any potions in here, and there may be some down those stairs, but I don't think you have time to take that risk!"

She then holds the scroll up and starts reading. The scroll bursts into a slow burning eldritch green flame as she speaks strange syllables of arcane speech. As she finishes the spell, the scroll evaporates into a fine ash...which glows green and collects into a whorl in the air. As Uulark watches apprehensively, that magic powder arrows straight at him, scratching his beard and throat as he gasps inadvertantly and lets the spell in.

The result is almost immediate. Uulark feels...better about himself. More confident, more sure of himself. Fending off the encroaching chaos becomes easier! Of course it does! He's awesome!

(using Eagle's Splendor on Uulark in hopes of buying him some time. Yee! Nice scrolls. Now I just need someone to cast a Magic Circle and I'm set!)


----------



## Leif (Nov 6, 2008)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric7, AC18,FF15,T13, HP28/35*

"Bless you, Talashia!  Oh my stars, I DO feel bettter! Just you wait here while I dash off to the temple to take care of this more permanently."  Uulark looks as if he will sprint to the temple straightaway.  Then, thinking more, he stops and quickly shucks his armor, his spear, his backpack, and any other unusually heavy items that he was carrying.  Then he heads out to the nearest temple having regained the power of his Celerity Doman (40' Move).


----------



## Leif (Nov 6, 2008)

Uulark is double-timing it, to say the least.

Next Charisma check--raw roll without taking Eagle's Splendor spell into account:  5  2nd charisma check. Raw roll wihtout moifiers. (1d20=5) 

OUCH!!  He's not going to make it this time.


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 6, 2008)

Leif said:


> Uulark is double-timing it, to say the least.
> 
> Next Charisma check--raw roll without taking Eagle's Splendor spell into account:  5  2nd charisma check. Raw roll wihtout moifiers. (1d20=5)
> 
> OUCH!!  He's not going to make it this time.




Uulark's skin begins to bubble as he sheads his armor and heavy equipment, and his legs feel as if they're beginning to melt.  He can feel the madness of chaos seeping in, but quickly regains his composure as he shucks the last of his gear.

(OOC) I took the liberty of rolling your next save for you to speed things along--a 19 on the die, so I didn't bother adding any modifiers.  You've got 60 seconds before you need another roll, and that'll get you about halfway to the temple at full speed.  Aren't you glad we're not playing a Modern game? 

So for now, you're at -1 wisdom, and halfway to the temple.  Want me to continue rolling to get this over with, or do you want to do it?


----------



## Leif (Nov 6, 2008)

Industrygothica said:
			
		

> Want me to continue rolling to get this over with?




YES, IG, please do so!!!


----------



## Friadoc (Nov 6, 2008)

OOC

IG, does Buurt have enough of idea what's going on to know it'd be a good idea that Uulark not run off to the temple on his own?

Also, if someone else is going with him, Buurt will help tear the place apart, top to bottom, in a very thorough search/tossing of the place.


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 6, 2008)

Rolls for Uulark:
[15+1=pass!] Uulark arrives at the temple and begins beating on the door in the dead of the night.  And he waits...(for about a minute)
[13+1=Fail!] The pain races through his frame as his howls of pain mask the sound of the locks being thrown.(-1 wisdom, -2 total)
[11+1=Fail!] Uulark's face is shifting, melting.  Boils grow and pop, and teeth sprout from his skin before disappearing again.  "Help me!" he screams as the door creaks open.  A man in a nightgown answers... the same priest as before.  "Egad! Not again!"(-1 wisdom, -3 total)
[16+1=Pass!] "Grab hold of yourself man, less the watch come upon you.  Come in, come in!"  The priest quickly pulls him inside and bolts the door again.  "Stay here, I know what it is you need now."  He rushes off, and arrives again about a minute later.
[3+1=Fail!] "Quiet now," the priest yells over Uulark's agonizing wails.  "Here, drink this.  Quickly now, you haven't the time to spare."(-1 wisdom, -4 total)

Somehow Uulark manages to get the vile potion down his throat, and the pain stops after a few moments.





Friadoc said:


> OOC
> 
> IG, does Buurt have enough of idea what's going on to know it'd be a good idea that Uulark not run off to the temple on his own?
> 
> Also, if someone else is going with him, Buurt will help tear the place apart, top to bottom, in a very thorough search/tossing of the place.




The chaos beast died just before Buurt arrived, and is behind the table or the room that Buurt isn't quite in yet, so all you'd really see is Uulark stripping off his gear for some ungodly reason, and Talishia casting a spell from a scroll on him.

But, he _did_ say something about going to the temple... just not _why_.


----------



## Leif (Nov 6, 2008)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric7, AC18,FF15,T13, HP28/35, -4 wisdom(?)*

Uulark breathes a sigh of utter relief and collapses into a near coma.  On his way down to the floor, he says, "I'm just going to lie down for a moment now, wake me when......." and he is out.  (OOC:  Since he is in the priest's care now, I'm assuming that he will wake Uulark up if he needs to do something more?)


----------



## Friadoc (Nov 7, 2008)

Considering the particulars of how he met and joined with these folks, what happened to their ally, Buurt will make to tail after Uulark, with a nod and word to the others, "I'll keep with him and help him, if needed."


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 7, 2008)

Friadoc said:


> Considering the particulars of how he met and joined with these folks, what happened to their ally, Buurt will make to tail after Uulark, with a nod and word to the others, "I'll keep with him and help him, if needed."




It's simple to say that Buurt has witnessed these events, and likely why the priest helped so readily.

If you give me a bit, he might also have something else for you (being some divine thingies to go with the arcane ones, so Talishia doesn't _all_ the good stuff).


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 7, 2008)

(OOC - Blasphemy! The loot is -mine!- It's all mine! BWAHAHA! ... *ahem*)

Talashia watches, bemused in spite of herself, as Uulark doffs his armor and sprints at a prodigious rate out of the building, all the while fighting the changes ravaging his body. When Buurt shrugs and follows she remembers what she's doing.

On seeing one scroll in particular, her face lights up. With exaggerated care she rolls it back up and tucks it into a hollow tube for safekeeping...even scratching a little glyph on the tube so she'll know which one it's in. After a moment's perusal, she adds another scroll to the same case, rolling it up more tightly so it fits inside the first.

"No magic circle yet...but maybe he has one inscribed. Yes...yes he'd have to if he's been summoning..." she muses as she pores over the remaining scrolls.

Finally Talashia looks up at the others. "We need to check downstairs."


----------



## Leif (Nov 7, 2008)

OOC:  Dwarf?  What dwarf?


----------



## jkason (Nov 7, 2008)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



Friadoc said:


> Considering the particulars of how he met and joined with these folks, what happened to their ally, Buurt will make to tail after Uulark, with a nod and word to the others, "I'll keep with him and help him, if needed."




"Go with Buurt, Dys," Shai tells his wolf. To Buurt, he calls, "Send Dys back if there's trouble, and we'll be there quick as anything!" 

To the room as the trio leaves, he says, "Don't think Dys would've gone near that chaos beastie body, anyway. This way, he's still helpin'."

As Talashia moves to continue searching, Shai joins her, stomach churning at the thought of what else might be lurking here, but hoping there may be aid at the same time.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 8, 2008)

*Rogash*

Feeling helpless, the dwarf moves carefully to the stairs and down to see what other surprises the Alchemist might be harboring.


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 8, 2008)

Scotley said:


> Feeling helpless, the dwarf moves carefully to the stairs and down to see what other surprises the Alchemist might be harboring.




The stairs descend into a dark basement.  It's cold and dank, with familiar feeling stone-worked floors.  And the smell, a chemical aroma mixed with something all together entirely too familiar.

Tomes of various subjects fill the shelves that line the walls of this out-of-place laboratory. A large wooden table in the center of the room contains several vials of different shapes and sizes containing a rainbow of bubbling liquids. A large cage with thick iron bars sits in the southwest corner of the room, its gate leaning forward at an awkward angle after being broken loose from the top hinge. Across from it a tall glass case stands in a niche in the wall and contains what appears to be a large amount of blood mixed with patches of a more viscous fluid.
#​The priest disappeared again as Buurt looked after the cleric.  He returned with an armload of parchments and vials with a strange colored liquid.  "Here!" he says abruptly, anxiously.  "Rid us of those things wherever they may be, but do not bring them back here.  We cannot risk one of those things being loosed into the city!  The scrolls will help with an infection should another occur.  I expect your friend of faith here will be able to use them when his mind settles a bit.  The potions are more a bit more generic.  They'll make you feel better.  Go now, and hurry!"


----------



## Friadoc (Nov 8, 2008)

industrygothica said:


> The priest disappeared again as Buurt looked after the cleric.  He returned with an armload of parchments and vials with a strange colored liquid.  "Here!" he says abruptly, anxiously.  "Rid us of those things wherever they may be, but do not bring them back here.  We cannot risk one of those things being loosed into the city!  The scrolls will help with an infection should another occur.  I expect your friend of faith here will be able to use them when his mind settles a bit.  The potions are more a bit more generic.  They'll make you feel better.  Go now, and hurry!"




"Thanks," says Buurt as he helps stow away the items, securing the scrolls upon Uulark, if the cleric needs his help. "And we will succeed, sir, and we will keep this from the city."

While they're getting things stowed and ready, Buurt looks to Uulark and asks, "Are you feelin' readied? Once you are, we can get back to the others, I'll even keep pace with you until we're there." The later part is sad with a grin, however true the statement is, he's just trying to life spirits a bit.

During the exchange, Buurt tosses a piece of jerky to Dyspear, with a friendly smile for the animal. Back is a luxury that the half-orc hasn't been use to for awhile, prior to joining with the new group.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 8, 2008)

Caerwyn will busy himself with collecting the dropped items that e priest left in his trail to lighten his load. he will return to the rest of the group, not wanting to let his little sister be left in harm's way with out his sword to defend her.

"what's a magic circle? wat's it do?" he asks, looking about at the cieling and walls for any strange circles.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 8, 2008)

industrygothica said:


> Tomes of various subjects fill the shelves that line the walls of this out-of-place laboratory. A large wooden table in the center of the room contains several vials of different shapes and sizes containing a rainbow of bubbling liquids. A large cage with thick iron bars sits in the southwest corner of the room, its gate leaning forward at an awkward angle after being broken loose from the top hinge. Across from it a tall glass case stands in a niche in the wall and contains what appears to be a large amount of blood mixed with patches of a more viscous fluid.




Talashia takes one look around and declares warningly, "No one touch -anything-."

She scans the room for magical energy as she walks slowly around the table, looking to see if the vials and flasks on it have labels or any clear organization to how they're laid out.

She then inspects the cage, and the tank, though follows her own advice on this; touching neither.

Finally the sorceress peers at the floor, checking to see if the alchemist and scroll scriber had a permanent magic circle inscribed down here. At this point she answers her brother's question.

"A magic circle is used in calling beings from other planes of reality," she says in a distracted voice as she peeks under the table. "It constrains them so they can't just wander off or attack once they've been called here. Since this 'alchemist' had chaos beasts and some sort of demonic minotaur, it seems likely that he brought them here himself, which would mean he -probably- has a summoning circle inscribed into the floor."

She chuckles. "And I'm sure he wouldn't mind if I borrowed it just for a moment."


----------



## Leif (Nov 8, 2008)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric7, AC18,FF15,T13, HP28/35, -4 wisdom*



Friadoc said:


> "Thanks," says Buurt as he helps stow away the items, securing the scrolls upon Uulark, if the cleric needs his help. "And we will succeed, sir, and we will keep this from the city."
> 
> While they're getting things stowed and ready, Buurt looks to Uulark and asks, "Are you feelin' readied? Once you are, we can get back to the others, I'll even keep pace with you until we're there." The later part is sad with a grin, however true the statement is, he's just trying to life spirits a bit.  During the exchange, Buurt tosses a piece of jerky to Dyspear, with a friendly smile for the animal. Back is a luxury that the half-orc hasn't been use to for awhile, prior to joining with the new group.



Uulark looks much better now, and as he returns to his old self, he swats Buurt's hand away from his (Uulark's) backpack.  "Thank you, very much, Buurt, but I think I can finish stowing these scrolls without any help!  Yes, I feel pretty much like my old self again.  Thanks for your help, and for coming with me.  Sorry if I was a bit short with you just now, but I get a bit edgy when anyone reaches into my backpack uninvited.  Shall we rejoin our friends now?"

OOC:  IG, are there any lasting effects from this ordeal that I need to note on Uulark's sheet?  And, while I'm thinking about it, do I have Uulark's current hp total (up yon way ^) right?


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 9, 2008)

There is no organization to the potions on the table, but they are definitely magical in nature.

Talishia finds bits of hair stuck in the broken cage door, leading her to believe that it was likely the home of the fiendish minotaur.  The tank is set in a hollow in the wall.  What looks to be a large amount of blood and other fluids swirl around in a hypnotic pattern.  Looking through the glass, it appears that there is no wall on the other side of the tank, but instead an opening into another area.

Her search of the floor proves useful, as the faint remnants of a summoning circle can still be seen.



Leif said:


> Uulark looks much better now, and as he returns to his old self, he swats Buurt's hand away from his (Uulark's) backpack.  "Thank you, very much, Buurt, but I think I can finish stowing these scrolls without any help!  Yes, I feel pretty much like my old self again.  Thanks for your help, and for coming with me.  Sorry if I was a bit short with you just now, but I get a bit edgy when anyone reaches into my backpack uninvited.  Shall we rejoin our friends now?"
> 
> OOC:  IG, are there any lasting effects from this ordeal that I need to note on Uulark's sheet?  And, while I'm thinking about it, do I have Uulark's current hp total (up yon way ^) right?




HP is 23/30, I believe.  And you still have 4 points of drained wisdom.


----------



## Leif (Nov 9, 2008)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric7, AC18,FF15,T13, HP28/35, -4 wisdom*

OOC:  Fine, IG, except that you forgot again that Uulark now has 35 hp instead of 30, so that translates to 28/35 hp currently.  Everyone should note that he's not going to be any great shakes spellwise while the wisdom drain persists, so no one is allowed to become injured until further notice.  in other words, be ye careful!

OOC:  Uulark is making the perhaps false assumption that his drained wisdom will eventually return.  Guess time will tell, no?  I'd appreciate a daily report on the sitation, if you don't mind, IG.  If it shows no improvement in a reasonable amount of time, Uulark will want to see about more drastic measures.  Before this happened, he was able to cast _Restoration_ himself.  In fact, the next tme that he prepares spells, he'll make it a point to prepare _Restoration_ to try to speed this along.


----------



## Leif (Nov 9, 2008)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric7, AC18,FF15,T13, HP28/35, -4 wisdom=12*

I reduced Uulark's prepared spells to account for his wisdom drain.  Luckily, I had previously noted on his sheet which spells were prepared due to his wisdom bonus.  He lost _Restoration, Lesser_ and _Dispel Magic._


----------



## Friadoc (Nov 9, 2008)

Leif said:


> Uulark looks much better now, and as he returns to his old self, he swats Buurt's hand away from his (Uulark's) backpack.  "Thank you, very much, Buurt, but I think I can finish stowing these scrolls without any help!  Yes, I feel pretty much like my old self again.  Thanks for your help, and for coming with me.  Sorry if I was a bit short with you just now, but I get a bit edgy when anyone reaches into my backpack uninvited.  Shall we rejoin our friends now?"
> 
> OOC:  IG, are there any lasting effects from this ordeal that I need to note on Uulark's sheet?  And, while I'm thinking about it, do I have Uulark's current hp total (up yon way ^) right?




"No worries about being short," says Buurt with a toothy smile. "A half-orc knows you can't help how you were born." It was dry, possibly sublime by some standards, but Uulark might notice that height joke. "But, first, I need to see if I can get the priest to heal me and then we shall meet with our friends."

OOC

Unless I'm misremembering, Buurt is still down to 17 hps, correct?


----------



## Leif (Nov 9, 2008)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric7, AC18,FF15,T13, HP28/35, -4 wisdom=12*



Friadoc said:


> "No worries about being short," says Buurt with a toothy smile. "A half-orc knows you can't help how you were born." It was dry, possibly sublime by some standards, but Uulark might notice that height joke. "But, first, I need to see if I can get the priest to heal me and then we shall meet with our friends."
> OOCUnless I'm misremembering, Buurt is still down to 17 hps, correct?



A smile quickly plays about Uulark's mouth.  "Hey, no racial jokes about us poor little halflings!"  "Go ahead and try to get this priest to heal you, so I can save my spells for our next fight.  But, if he can't or won't help, then I have you covered."


----------



## Scotley (Nov 10, 2008)

Taking Talashia's advice to heart, Rogash does his best not to touch anything in the lab. He does busy himself with trying to find a way to get to the other side of the tank of blood and such.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 10, 2008)

industrygothica said:


> There is no organization to the potions on the table, but they are definitely magical in nature.
> 
> Talishia finds bits of hair stuck in the broken cage door, leading her to believe that it was likely the home of the fiendish minotaur.  The tank is set in a hollow in the wall.  What looks to be a large amount of blood and other fluids swirl around in a hypnotic pattern.  Looking through the glass, it appears that there is no wall on the other side of the tank, but instead an opening into another area.
> 
> Her search of the floor proves useful, as the faint remnants of a summoning circle can still be seen.




"Yes! Here!" she calls out as she starts to dust off the floor in a widening spiral. Under her fingers is revealed strange runes and marks arranged to form a circle around an apparently empty space. 

Talashia casts a spell, and a stiff breeze blows from her fingers, blowing dust and bits of paper and parchment away to show the circle more clearly. She then swishes to the table and starts inspecting the bottles and bowls there, muttering intently to herself as she does.

(Using Prestidigitation to "clean" the circle. Is this a permanently engraved Magic Circle, or is it the remains of a temporary one that is now expended? Also, are the potions labeled?)


----------



## jkason (Nov 10, 2008)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*

Shai looks about the basement space, uncomfortable. As Talashia begins to interact with the circle, the large man speaks up with an obvious effort to hid his alarm.

"What are you planning to call up that needs containing?" he asks, eyes drawn to the blood in the tank as his imagination begins to churn.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 13, 2008)

Talashia giggles girlishly...like a spoiled child discovering her heart's desire in a gift wrapping...then looks blankly up at Shai with a wicked grin.

"An emissary of the undying storm," she replies. "One who can be bound by ancient pacts and old debts to the blood...yes... An old and powerful spirit."

(IG - can this circle still be used? The phrasing 'remnant' makes it seem like it wasn't permanent)


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 13, 2008)

Shayuri said:


> Talashia giggles girlishly...like a spoiled child discovering her heart's desire in a gift wrapping...then looks blankly up at Shai with a wicked grin.
> 
> "An emissary of the undying storm," she replies. "One who can be bound by ancient pacts and old debts to the blood...yes... An old and powerful spirit."
> 
> (IG - can this circle still be used? The phrasing 'remnant' makes it seem like it wasn't permanent)




It's still usable.

FYI: The network adapter on my computer went out yesterday, so I'm forced to use my wife's computer.  Unfortunately, all my maps are on my computer, and without a proper network or internet access on mine, I can't get them over easily (_them_ meaning all the maps, icons, and the maptools program itself).  So anything requiring a map may be a little slow to update until I get a replacement adapter.  They're cheap, so it shouldn't be too long, I hope.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 14, 2008)

sis said:
			
		

> "A magic circle is used in calling beings from other planes of reality," she says in a distracted voice as she peeks under the table. "It constrains them so they can't just wander off or attack once they've been called here. Since this 'alchemist' had chaos beasts and some sort of demonic minotaur, it seems likely that he brought them here himself, which would mean he -probably- has a summoning circle inscribed into the floor."
> 
> She chuckles. "And I'm sure he wouldn't mind if I borrowed it just for a moment."






jkason said:


> Shai looks about the basement space, uncomfortable. As Talashia begins to interact with the circle, the large man speaks up with an obvious effort to hid his alarm.
> 
> "What are you planning to call up that needs containing?" he asks, eyes drawn to the blood in the tank as his imagination begins to churn.




"us sis, is that such a good idea? i kind havfta agree with Shai," Caerwyn follows the gaze of shai to the tank, " I am just not sure ... "



			
				sis again said:
			
		

> Talashia giggles girlishly...like a spoiled child discovering her heart's desire in a gift wrapping...then looks blankly up at Shai with a wicked grin.
> 
> "An emissary of the undying storm," she replies. "One who can be bound by ancient pacts and old debts to the blood...yes... An old and powerful spirit."




caerwyn looks to shai ... 
*gulp*

and draws his sword in redieness. *sigh* "emissary of the undying storm? this sounds so very not good..."


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 14, 2008)

"Everyone relax," Talashia says as she produces the marked scrollcase. "This is nothing like what the alchemist was trying to do. He was calling up random creatures from lower planes."

"I know exactly what I'm doing."

She unrolls a scroll and reads from it. It disintegrates as she does, with the ashes balling up in midair and glowing with a sullen green witchfire. When she finishes the last of it, the ball of light hurtles towards the magic circle and seems to infuse itself into the runes carved into the stone. For a few seconds those graven letters gleam eerie green...then subside.

Talashia then looks around at her brother as she unrolls the second scroll.

"The calling will take several minutes. Make sure nothing interrupts it. I only have one chance." 

Noting his unease, she smiles, more gently this time.

"Trust me. When this is done, we'll have Shazi's aid in this quest, and I'll have more power to help as well."

Then the sorceress looks at the others. 

"No one is to touch or even approach the circle once Shazi is inside. Breaking it, even by accident, would release him out into the world."

(OOC - IG - You want any say in this, or shall I just narrate it all out?)


----------



## Leif (Nov 14, 2008)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric7, AC18,FF15,T13, HP28/35, -4 wisdom=12*

OOC:  On the one hand, Uulark is kinda sorry he's missing this show.  On the other hand, it's probably best that he is.  I guess he and Buurt will miss the whole show, won't they, IG?


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 14, 2008)

Shayuri said:


> "Everyone relax," Talashia says as she produces the marked scrollcase. "This is nothing like what the alchemist was trying to do. He was calling up random creatures from lower planes."
> 
> "I know exactly what I'm doing."
> 
> ...



[sblock=ooc]Please, narrate away.  There will be an interruption, however, in that that things will start flying across the room at you and the others during the summoning, so be sure to include that in your narration.  I don't want it to cause you to lose the summoning that you've worked so hard for, but Talishia doesn't know that... The flinging items will continue even after the spell is complete, and I'll roll initiative for everyone then if its needed.[/sblock]



Leif said:


> OOC:  On the one hand, Uulark is kinda sorry he's missing this show.  On the other hand, it's probably best that he is.  I guess he and Buurt will miss the whole show, won't they, IG?




I reckon if they leave now, they'll probably at least get to see the last of it.  The priest isn't going to do anymore healing; he's given you everything he's going to (potions of cure moderate, scrolls of restoration).


----------



## Leif (Nov 14, 2008)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric7, AC18,FF15,T13, HP28/35, -4 wisdom=12*

OOC:  So getting back in time for the show is a moot point, because Buurt hasn't even called the cleric back to the door to inquire about getting some healing for himself yet.  Uulark will move back away from the door so that he will not be visible to the priest when he opens in repsonse to Buurt's knock.


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 14, 2008)

Leif said:


> OOC:  So getting back in time for the show is a moot point, because Buurt hasn't even called the cleric back to the door to inquire about getting some healing for himself yet.  Uulark will move back away from the door so that he will not be visible to the priest when he opens in repsonse to Buurt's knock.




It's funny how time moves differently for different people when the party splits up.  I should think there would have been time enough for you and Buurt to do what you need to do while the others finish searching and Talishia prepares her spells.  And if I'm not mistaken, the spell she's getting ready to cast is one of those 10 minute jobs...


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 14, 2008)

(OOC - Yep. 10 minute casting time, and Talashia and the gang have spent at least several minutes looking around first.)


----------



## Friadoc (Nov 14, 2008)

With a chuckle, Buurt turns back to Uulark and says, "I think it's best if we leave, I think the priest has done what he can for us, for now."

"I can't say I blame him much, either," says Buurt. "I've a feeling that he's gonna think halflings are the source of the problem."

"Let's get back to the others," says Buurt to Uulark. "Once you're ready." On the run back, Buurt will hold his place in check, so as to not out pace Uulark.

OOC

How many potions did we get, IG?


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 14, 2008)

Friadoc said:


> How many potions did we get, IG?




6 potions, 4 scrolls


----------



## Leif (Nov 15, 2008)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric7, AC18,FF15,T13, HP28/35, -4 wisdom=12*

OOC:  Uulark has another prepared Restoration, Lesser spell that he will now cast on Buurt.

When he has finished the spell then he says, "There now.  Ok, I'm all set now, let's rejoin the group."

OOC:  spell restores 1d4 of ability damage = 3 Lesser Restoration on Buurt. (1d4=3)


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 15, 2008)

Leif said:


> OOC:  Uulark has another prepared Restoration, Lesser spell that he will now cast on Buurt.
> 
> When he has finished the spell then he says, "There now.  Ok, I'm all set now, let's rejoin the group."
> 
> OOC:  spell restores 1d4 of ability damage = 3 Lesser Restoration on Buurt. (1d4=3)




Buurt didn't have any ability damage.


----------



## Friadoc (Nov 15, 2008)

industrygothica said:


> Buurt didn't have any ability damage.




OOC


Yeah, I was referring to HP damage, not ability damage, maybe Uurlark was thinking about himself, yet threw Buurt's name in accidentally?


----------



## Leif (Nov 15, 2008)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric7, AC18,FF15,T13, HP28/35, -4 wisdom=12*

No, I meant Buurt, I just made his damage worse than it really is!  Hp damage is EASY to fix!   Just four points?  Uuark will bust out a cure light and fix that right up: 1d8+5=13 Cure Light for Buurt (1d8+5=13)

So, now, I erase the scratch mark through the Resoration, and add a scratch through a first level spell of some sort.  (Lost a _Shield of Faith_ for it.)


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 15, 2008)

Talashia holds the last scroll out with her left hand. It unrolls on its own, the bottom roller is weighted. Even though this is not magical, it seems a little ominous...as if the scroll wants to be read and is deliberately making it easy to do. This sense of foreboding is not helped when Tal uses her free hand to draw her dagger.

"Your name is Shazi Al'Uphon, herald to the court of Caliph Asad; the Undying Storm."

At these words the air in the room became still, as if it had paused and was listening. The torches stopped flickering in tiny currents and breezes and burned straight. Sounds seemed a bit dampened, except for Talashia's voice.

"I stand at the mountaintop, in the eye of the eternal typhoon. From the topless towers of clouds, streaked with skyfire and weeping rain, I call you. I name you Galerider, Shriek of Wind's Fury, Harbinger of Hurricanes and I call you!"

From outside the building came a long rumble of thunder...not a sharp crack, but a low booming thrum that seemed almost as if the sky itself were issuing a grumpy warning. Inside the summoning room, the air grew thick with the acrid tinge of ozone; the scent of rain just before it starts to fall. Talashia let go of the scroll entirely, and it floated serenely before her at eye level, as eager to be read as she was to read it. She grabbed a hank of her long white hair and lopped it off with the dagger.

"By the precedent of Gratchen's Pact, I call on the Watchtower to the North; I open the way, and I open the path. I give you hair of one born to lightning's touch." She tosses her hair into the circle, where it erupts into bright blue electricity that arcs to the outer edge of the runes and keeps crackling there in a ring. Within the center of the circle a mist begins to form, and there is the sound of distant winds roaring.

On seeing this, Talashia's eyes light up and she grins an almost manic grin.

_"It's working!"_ she caws triumphantly.

Then things start to go wrong.

An empty glass flask wings across the room, narrowly missing Talashia's head. She looks over in the direction it came from, her face darkening...then melting to confusion when she realizes there's no one over there. A book sails from the shadowy corners of the chamber next, and Caerwyn intercepts it with his shield before it can strike his sister.

Fear enters Talashia's expression, almost panic in fact. "Protect the circle!" she screeches, and quickly gets back to the ritual.

"Shazi! By your oath to the Fathers of Stormhold, I call you to fulfill the third vow! The true blood of Asad stands at the circle! By Kirdan, by Dran, by Liral, by Iphmet, by Prince Ramas, by Asad! As it was, let it be again! Bound to blood and by blood bound!"

She holds her left hand over the circle, and has to duck as a metal rack that had held glass tubes sails at her. By now the laboratory seems almost alive...objects shudder on shelves, occasionally hurling themselves at Talashia and the summoning circle. Only the efforts of the rest of the party keep them safe...though it's unclear at this point if they're being thrown hard enough to really do damage, they could definitely break the circle.

Grimacing, Talashia jabs the dagger at her own hand, drawing a thick line of blood. She clenches her fist with a hiss of pain, and a fat drop of blood starts to gather under her curled fingers.

A gust of wind rocks the alchemist's shop, howling and battering at the windows. There's another thunderclap far above...sharper and heavier.

"Come," Talashia says with a note of finality...and the blood falls to the floor in the circle.

Thick fog billows out from the point the blood hits, quickly filling a cylinder constrained by the circle. Within the swirling tower of mist flickers tiny lightning bolts. In the light of those bolts, a silhouette becomes visible...the shape of a man with batlike wings...he seems small there in the heart of the tower...but small in the same way that something large will seem small when viewed at a distance.

A voice like a rising gale speaks out from the roiling column of storm, "You want to follow Gratchen's path?" There's a derisive snort. "The blood is thin in you, _mortal_." It says the word mortal with a sneer in it, as one would an insult.

"Check the pact if you like," Talashia replies dauntlessly. "No mention is made of generation, purity or quality of connection. Only lineage, and mine is clear. I claim the precedent, and call on you to fulfill the vow."

There's a long, sullen pause, during which time the mysterious flying objects redouble their assault...there seems to be no source to the attacks, but it also seems to be running low on "ammunition" in terms of loose objects in the vicinity of the far end of the lab, where the phenomenon seems localized. Talashia risks a furious glare in that direction, but quickly turns her attention back to the creature she'd brought here.

"Very well," comes the rumbling voice. "Though it costs me, I will uphold the oath that was taken. Then you will release me."

The sorceress grins. "Not quite," she replies. "You will uphold the oath not because I will release you, but because you MUST, or risk the wrath of your master."

"Asad is not my master anymore!" rages the voice. The clouds in the circle seem to all light up at once with crawling arcs of lightning. "I can no longer draw on HIS power for this, so be grateful you're getting it at all and RELEASE ME!"

Talashia seems nonplussed by this, but plows on, "Regardless, your oath is binding, and needs no compensation. For your release, we will arrange a separate bargain."

The dark shape within the circle suddenly seems to throw itself at Talashia...but stops short in midair against an invisible barrier. The same barrier that holds the swirling vortex contained. It then withdraws and sullenly asks, "Then what ELSE do you seek of me? I'll have but a thread of power left after quickening your whisper-thin blood."

"I think you'll find the bargain mutually beneficial," Talashia assures the spirit. "The bargain is this. You will follow where I go, do as I say, do no harm that is not in defense of yourself, me or those with me, or commanded by me. You will offer your counsel and knowledge to guide me and mine, and you will be in all ways bound to me and of me. In return you will gain power as I do, you will share and reflect what glory I attain. You will serve me as you once did Asad. Agree to this, and I will release you."

"Exactly what part of that benefits me?" the spirit demands peevishly.

"The part where you don't spend centuries locked away in some mad mage's cellar, while your rivals grow in power and influence and forget about you?" she suggests. "Or the part where you bind your destiny to a powerful sorceress, to gain prestige with her triumphs, share her vast powers, and show the rest of the court that you are still the master of your own fate?"

"Master of my own fate," Shazi muses consideringly. "By...being bound to you..."

"Yes," Talashia replies, with the sort of perfect confidence that made even a ludicrous idea seem halfway plausible. "After all, it would be your choice. By choosing, you're mastering. You would be a servant, but a servant -by choice-. And," she quickly goes on, so as not to let that linger too long, "AND I'm not Asad. I'm actually very nice, and would treat you with respect."

Shards of glass spatter over her, and she scowls. "I need an answer right now, Shazi."

"...all right, all RIGHT! If nothing else I'll be free when you die..."

"Of course," Tal says soothingly, "But you're not allowed to do anything that would bring that about. No plots, backstabbing...any of that."

"What do I look like," Shazi demands with wounded pride. "A demon?!" He flaps his batlike wings irritably and tosses his head...which has little horns on it.

"Then start with the oath," she instructs.

"So be it...break the circle, or step into it."

Talashia gives Caerwyn that twinkle-eyed 'aren't I naughty' grin that he's seen on her face since they were just children...and steps into the summoning circle to be swallowed up by the clouds.

For a moment both silhouettes can be seen in the thunder-streaked storm that rages within the summoning circle. Shazi doesn't look so small anymore as he folds his wings around Talashia. Or is Talashia small too? Reality within the circle seems different somehow, as if it was a tiny slice of an entirely different universe in there. Then both of them are entirely obscured as the clouds darken and start rotating faster and faster. Wind howls and tears at books and papers scattering debris and sucking it into the funnel cloud that is rapidly forming. Talashia becomes visible again, at the very bottom of that tornado, standing up but leaning back...the vortex is streaming directly over her heart..._into _her heart. Her head is thrown back, her long silver hair whipping wildly around and her delicate features contorted in a silent scream.

The vortex finally starts to dissipate, revealing something flapping in the air above her. It looks like a man with a horned head and bat wings, with smooth blue-white skin and glowing blue eyes. A man, but only the size of a halfling...a small halfling. His head would only come up to Caerwyn's waist. He's spinning rapidly around as if he'd been caught in the tornado...or perhaps _making _it...but as that finishes, he seems to try to fly away. Somehow, even recovering from what happened, Talashia manages to reach quickly out and snatch his ankle.

"My turn," she says breathlessly...and lightning crawls up her arm and pours into the creature, sheathing both of them in crackling, blindingly bright haze of power.

Finally it's over, and through the green afterimages burned onto the retinas of those watching, Talashia and Shazi seem exhausted but otherwise unharmed by their ordeals.

"Well then...mistress..." Shazi says reluctantly. "What now?"

This is punctuated by a test tube smashing into his face. He sputters and leaps up into the air. "Alright, who threw that?!"

"That's what's next," Talashia replies evenly. "We find out what tried to interfere with this and put a stop to it!"

(Hoo! Big one. Feel free to post reactions to it all, though I'd appreciate if the basic continuity of it wasn't interrupted. )


----------



## Leif (Nov 15, 2008)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric7, AC18,FF15,T13, HP28/35, -4 wisdom=12*

OOC:  Bravo, Shayuri!!  And thank you for doing that while Uulark was away.  But, a warning:  If Uulark annoyed you before, you ain't seen NOTHING yet.

OOC:  I would DEFINITELY award an experience point to Sharyuri for that Dissertation, uh, Post!  Alas, ENWorld won't let me make another award to him yet.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 16, 2008)

*Rogash*

Not entirely comfortable with magic, Rogash slowly backs away from Talashia as the ritual begins. Be the end of it he is as far away as possible with his shield held up to ward off any more flying objects. "Gods, I hope that was worth it," he comments once he is satisfied it is over. 

OOC: Nicely Done!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 16, 2008)

]ooc[ I lack a proper vocabulary to  give that post just credence. please acceept my meager response:

                          -* WOW! *-

]/ooc[

Caerwyn is horified at the visage of what his sister is doing, but he remains steadfast to protect her and the floor circle from flying debris. at the mischivious glance from her to him hi vissage has devolved to terror for the sight of the deveilish creature that his sister is makeing a pact with could ony be trouble.


----------



## Friadoc (Nov 16, 2008)

As the thrumming rolls through the night, it takes Buurt a handful of moments to realize that it is coming from the same part of town that Uulark and he are heading toward, so the half-orc says to the short human, "No insult intended, friend, but we're gonna need to pick up the pace. Are you able to move at a good clip, or should I carry you?"

If it wasn't obviously before, it is obvious now, Buurt is capable of moving a lot faster then his allies have seen him move, thus far. Whether it is an economy of movement, path, or whatever, Buurt is faster than the average person.

OOC

Awesome post, Shayuri, nicely done.  Well earned experience point, whatever those are for, too.


----------



## Leif (Nov 16, 2008)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric7, AC18,FF15,T13, HP28/35, -4 wisdom=12*



Friadoc said:


> As the thrumming rolls through the night, it takes Buurt a handful of moments to realize that it is coming from the same part of town that Uulark and he are heading toward, so the half-orc says to the halfling, "No insult intended, friend, but we're gonna need to pick up the pace. Are you able to move at a good clip, or should I carry you?"
> If it wasn't obviously before, it is obvious now, Buurt is capable of moving a lot faster then his allies have seen him move, thus far. Whether it is an economy of movement, path, or whatever, Buurt is faster than the average person.



OOC: Ok, this is my fault, I guess, I thought you would recognize my joke.  Uulark is a HUMAN.  Not a Dwarf, and certainly not a halfling.

IC:  "Well, Buurt, you may not have noticed before because I was weighed down by a heavy load, but now, having shucked all that superfluous junk, I am quite capable of moving at a respectable speed!" 
OOC:  Uulark has a domain power (Celerity Domain, Complete Divine p. 137) that permits him to move at the rate of 40' per round as long as he is carrying no more than a light load, which is why he ditched all the extra junk he was carrying.  Is that fast enough to keep up with Buurt?


----------



## Friadoc (Nov 16, 2008)

"Then we're off," says Buurt as he takes off at his normal speed, which Uulark is capable of keeping up with, now that he is no longer encumbered.

OOC

Obviously remove/ignore the aspect of my pose that turned you into a halfling, although they are quite a respectable and noble race, and 40' move is able to keep up with me...for now. 

Buurt is moving at a light jog, so double move, for 80' a round.


----------



## Leif (Nov 17, 2008)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric7, AC18,FF15,T13, HP28/35, -4 wisdom=12*

OOC:  Oh, is 80' per round still holding Buurt back?  That's about my limit, so sorry if it is.  

OOC:  I agree about the nobility of halflings.  Uulark just happens to be a human.


----------



## jkason (Nov 17, 2008)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*

As Talasia begins to incant, Shai finds himself wishing Dys weren't elsewhere. The presence of his wolf companion always calmed him, and as the hair on the back of his neck bristled, he wished painfully to reclaim calm.

But as the ritual continued, and the room itself seemed to object through its violence, Shai thanked the woods and the wind that his wolf wasn't present. He did his best to ward off the flying debris, but took a painful smacking to the back of his head when he couldn't help but stare, wide-eyed, as a tornado seemed to pour itself into Talashia's heart. 

"Sure'n that's not the Uncle Stormcloud who lends me help," Shai utters, half to himself, as he stares at the creature Talashia has bound to herself. Even as he seems ready to say more, his brows furrow in light of Tal's last direction.

"Then, all that flying about, that wasn't you? I thought sure that was the storm you were fightin' gone and fought you back." Shai looks back and forth across the room, clearly disturbed anew.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 18, 2008)

"great ...  there is a poltergeist afoot", grumbles caerwyn


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 18, 2008)

Talashia gives Shai a sly look; a not-entirely-comforting grin.

"I wasn't fighting the storm. I was -_becoming_- the storm."

For a heartbeat as she says 'becoming' with emphasis, her eyes fade into blue light. Her hair seems to melt into silvery mist, specked with tiny jags of lightning.

Then she's back, perfectly normal looking.

"So no, the flying objects have nothing to do with what I was doing. But if there is something else down here, we should root it out before it can do any damage to any of the alchemist's things."

At her side, Shazi surveys the others in the party and asks in a slightly lowered (but still perfectly audible) voice, "So who's the brute squad?"


----------



## Leif (Nov 18, 2008)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric7, AC18,FF15,T13, HP28/35, -4 wisdom=12*

As the excitement ends, and eveyone takes a few deep breaths, Uulark and Buurt burst onto the scene running at a steady pace.  Buurt looks like he could keep this pace up for hours, if not days, but poor Uulark looks like he has just about reached his limit.  "Okay, we're here!  I can stop running now."  And Uulark bends over and tries to catch his breath.  "What's going on here?  Did we miss anything?   Yes, I'm going to be fine.  Don't everyone greet me at once."


----------



## Friadoc (Nov 18, 2008)

With a grin at Uulark, Buurt pats the human's shoulder and says with a chuckle, "Wolfhart scouts don't always have the luxury of mounts, you did well, for a priest."

"So, what's with the creepy little thing?" Buurt says with a tooth smile. "Since we're calling names and all."


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 18, 2008)

"Hey yeah," the small blue winged man exclaims, pointing at Uulark. "What IS that creepy little thing? It's creepy! And little!"

Talashia shakes her head with the reluctant smile of someone who's child is misbehaving, but in a funny way.

"Uulark, you made it...I'm glad. You missed the fun though. This is Shazi. He's my new familiar."

Shazi groans. "Couldn't we come up with a less demeaning name than that? Familiar? Come on. Cats are familiars. Weasels. Lizards. I once met a mage who had a spider as big as one of your hands as a familiar. Any monkey can be a familiar."

"He," Talashia plunges on heedlessly, "is a mephit, who has helped me take the first of many steps towards true transcendence. But for now, we're looking for the source of some kind of supernatural disturbance...throwing bottles and so on. Do you have a spell to reveal invisible influences?"


----------



## Leif (Nov 18, 2008)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric7, AC18,FF15,T13, HP28/35, -4 wisdom=12*

"No, I have no spell to reveal invisible influences," says Uulark, looking somewhat dejected by Talashia's mephit's assessment of his 'creepyness.'  He seems to have almost caught his breath by this point, however, and the 'bellows' seems to be winding down.


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 18, 2008)

*When a saving throw goes horribly wrong...*

[sblock=A little voice in Buurt's head...]Yes, yes... look for the source. It's a good idea for you to search the tops of the shelves isn't it, tall as you are?  Wouldn't want anyone to hurt himself climbing now would we.  Best to keep to yourself what you find up here, too.  The others just wouldn't understand.  But you, well... you can keep a secret now, right?  Remember, don't let them see.... whatever it takes![/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Nov 18, 2008)

*Rogash*

The dwarf claps Uulark on the back. "Damn it is good to see you back. I must confess I had my doubts of ever seeing you again once that chaos beast had touched you." He grins broadly, clearly extremely pleased that another of his companions did not fall to chaos. He quickly starts looking about just now realizing that the flying objects were not part of the wizardry. He looks about for powders or something they can toss on the floor to reveal the footprints of an invisible foe. "Somebody close all the doors."


----------



## jkason (Nov 18, 2008)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*

Shai's tension eases momentarily as the party is reunited. His relief at Uulark's continued health is obvious.

"Thought we lost another one," Shai says. "I was startin' to think we were cursed."

As Dyspeer lopes in along behind the two humanoids, Shai falls to his knees, hugging the scruffy wolf to him, looking like nothing so much as an ecstatic child.

As the mephit begins to speak, druid and wolf break their contact, though Shai stays sitting on the ground, hand on Dyspeer's head to calm the rising hackles on the wolf.

"'Salright, Dys," Shai assures his companion. "He's done right by Tal, and now he's ... well, he's like you and me. He's gonna be her right hand, yeah?"

The wolf seems to calm at the assurances of his human companion, though he doesn't go any closer to investigate.


----------



## Leif (Nov 18, 2008)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric7, AC18,FF15,T13, HP28/35, -4 wisdom=12*

"By the way, Tal', Who, or What, is your new ...  umm ... friend?  You know, the homely little guy with the hook nose and the wings."


----------



## Friadoc (Nov 18, 2008)

industrygothica said:


> [sblock=A little voice in Buurt's head...]Yes, yes... look for the source. It's a good idea for you to search the tops of the shelves isn't it, tall as you are?  Wouldn't want anyone to hurt himself climbing now would we.  Best to keep to yourself what you find up here, too.  The others just wouldn't understand.  But you, well... you can keep a secret now, right?  Remember, don't let them see.... whatever it takes![/sblock]




Under the cover of Uulark's return, the conversation about finding invisible foes, and Shai's love of Dyspeer, Buurt will make his way to check the tops of the shelves, while doing his best to not draw attention and make the act seem casual. He doesn't wanna interrupt the spellcaster's conversation, or what not.

OOC

Buurt will try to be subtle about it, using the situation to make his actions seem less obvious, so while not "disappears from sight" stealth, he is masking his actions.

[sblock=Rolls, if needed]
Influenced Hide (1d20+14=21)
Influenced Move Silent (1d20+14=22)
[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 18, 2008)

Friadoc said:


> Under the cover of Uulark's return, the conversation about finding invisible foes, and Shai's love of Dyspeer, Buurt will make his way to check the tops of the shelves, while doing his best to not draw attention and make the act seem casual. He doesn't wanna interrupt the spellcaster's conversation, or what not.
> 
> OOC
> 
> ...




Shouldn't really need to hide anything if everyone's looking.  A simple "Hey, lemme look up there 'cause I can see better," will probably suffice.  Unless someone disagrees, mind you.  Then we may have other.... issues.


----------



## Friadoc (Nov 18, 2008)

industrygothica said:


> Shouldn't really need to hide anything if everyone's looking.  A simple "Hey, lemme look up there 'cause I can see better," will probably suffice.  Unless someone disagrees, mind you.  Then we may have other.... issues.




OOC

Buurt's not really hidng, but he is masking what he is doing by appearing casual, if you get what I mean?

It's not a bluff, persay, as he is not trying to tell them something, or get them to believe something, but it is more that he is moving casually, quietly, while they're talking to check the shelves. It fits what he'd do, anyhow, but he's under the impression, feeling, that he needs to do this without being noticed, thus the minor stealth thing.


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 18, 2008)

OOC: Had the update all done up, but then EN World ate it.  I don't have the stomach to type it again right now, so I'll get to it later when I'm less irritated.


-IG


----------



## Friadoc (Nov 18, 2008)

industrygothica said:


> OOC: Had the update all done up, but then EN World ate it.  I don't have the stomach to type it again right now, so I'll get to it later when I'm less irritated.
> 
> 
> -IG




OOC

Yeah, ate mine, elsewhere, too. Hence my paranoia of keeping big posts in a notepad, just to be safe.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 20, 2008)

industrygothica said:


> OOC: Had the update all done up, but then EN World ate it.  I don't have the stomach to type it again right now, so I'll get to it later when I'm less irritated.
> 
> 
> -IG




Ghaaak!! sorry to hear that!


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 22, 2008)

"We're looking for the source of some kind of supernatural disturbance..."

Talishia's words trail off as Buurt finds himself subconsciously thumbing through the dusty tomes and loose pages of parchment strewn throughout the shelving.  "Got this," he says absently, moving the mundane trinkets from side to side, looking for anything.

It seems natural as the top shelf zooms closer to him; he hadn't even realized he'd begun to climb.  Decaying skulls and other brittle bits of bone and crushed powders lie in a deep layer of dust.  Thick, leather-bound volumes whose titles can't be read through the filth fill the gaps in between, and the dust rises and licks the half-orc's throat as he slides them aside.

[sblock=The little voice in Buurt's head]_Now you see me?  Best to keep me all to yourself, then.  We wouldn't want to worry the others, right?  Good... That's right, just move the books back and make no mention of it.  All's clear here, right?  That's right... our little secret._







[/sblock]

"Nothing here," Buurt says as he hops down from the shelves, wiping the dust from his large hands.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 22, 2008)

(OOC note - It's Talashia...TalA...not Tali. No big deal, but since you've done it more than once I suspect it's a misreading more than a typo. )

"Of all the..." Talashia scowls and invokes her only divination...the lowly detection cantrip. "It's stopped for now. It must know we're looking for it." She scans around the room again, ignoring the potions this time.

"Shazi, gather those potions on the table up please, and put them in my satchel. We'll work out what they do and who gets them later."

The mephit, which is still hovering in approximately the center of the room and looking around warily, gives Talashia a scowl and dutifully flaps to the table to start carrying the 'request' out. He deliberately takes his time about it though, reading any labels in great detail before putting them in the leather bag with exaggerated care. Any near him can hear him muttering what sound like curses in some alien tongue.


----------



## jkason (Nov 23, 2008)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*

Doing his best to keep himself between the still-unnerved wolf and Tal's new familiar, Shai does his best to seek out the source of the disturbance in the room.


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 23, 2008)

jkason said:


> Doing his best to keep himself between the still-unnerved wolf and Tal's new familiar, Shai does his best to seek out the source of the disturbance in the room.




Shai can't find anything.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 24, 2008)

*Rogash*

The dwarf becomes increasingly grumpy searching for a foe he can't find. "Are you quite sure this wasn't just some part of the magic or some tantrum by your new friend?"


----------



## Leif (Nov 24, 2008)

*Uulark Simental*

Having no good method to search for any "supernatural influences" in the room, Uulark will jut stand back out of the way and watch his friends do their thing, hoping to learn more about each one of them as he does so.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 26, 2008)

Caerwyn will jsut stand guard staying ready to defend her


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 26, 2008)

"It wasn't any direct consequence of the ritual," Talashia grumbles as she gives up on finding the disturbance and instead raids the shelves of a few vials of components. "The spell itself is a simple one, and wouldn't cause effects like that. Shazi was constrained by the circle; no power of his could have reached beyond it."

She shakes her head.

"I suppose it might have been some kind of contingent spell...a sort of reaction to unauthorized magic being performed. A variant on _Uthgar's Phantasmal Servant_ or one of its knockoffs maybe..."

"Well, anyway, back to the start positions. I suggest we get some rest and resume tracking him in the morning. "


----------



## Leif (Nov 26, 2008)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric7, AC18,FF15,T13, HP28/35, -4 wisdom=12*

As much as Uulark does not want to let this pass so easily before more satisfying answers are had from Talashia, he is not currently up for the kind of verbal combat that he knows would be required to learn anything more of any significance whatsoever.  Uulark sighs heavily, "Yes, I agree.  And, more importanty for me, maybe I'll be feeling more like my old self again after a night's rest."  Uulark is referring, of course, to his wisdom damage.


----------



## Friadoc (Nov 26, 2008)

"It'll be nice cleaning off the ogre zombie bits," says Buurt with a chuckle. "Not to mention whatever other foul debris fell down the armor."


----------



## Leif (Nov 26, 2008)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric7, AC18,FF15,T13, HP28/35, -4 wisdom=12*

"Ahh, Friend Buurt!  We can always count on your astute observtions to sharpen our appetites and lend the most delectable touches to our days!"

New Visual Aid for Uulark:





(Doesn't he look CHEERY?  )


----------



## jkason (Nov 27, 2008)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*

Shai can't help but chuckle at Buurt's comment. 

"Whatever it was seems to be done throwing things, in any case," he says. 

"I'm all for a nice, normal bed without blobby chaos critters and the like."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 27, 2008)

"Maybe the books and things have a mind of their own and know that the misfit, or mephet or what ever its called, is nothing but trouble." mumbles Caerwyn


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 28, 2008)

Where are you all resting for the night?


----------



## jkason (Nov 28, 2008)

((OOC: The closest inn sounds good to me.))


----------



## Leif (Nov 28, 2008)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric7, AC18,FF15,T13, HP28/35, -4 wisdom=12*

Uulark will follow Buurt to whichever inn he chooses.  (If they won't accept half-orc patrons, then they're not good enough for Uulark, either.)


----------



## Friadoc (Nov 28, 2008)

"All I know is there is an inn with good food calling," says Buurt with a grin. "Of course, that is always the case, isn't it?"

OOC

While I do not think ICly Buurt has had an inn stated, I could be in correct, but you get the general gist of the idea. Basically, he's gonna stay at a friendly inn, although his player OOCly has no name for one.


----------



## Leif (Nov 28, 2008)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric7, AC18,FF15,T13, HP28/35, -4 wisdom=12*

"And what sort of food is it that's calling to you, Friend Buurt?  Myself, I am being summoned to appear before a large helping of spicy mutton pie made with lots of potatoes; and, also with plenty of bread to accompany it."


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 28, 2008)

(Talashia and Caerwyn already have a room at an inn, I believe.  Which one was it again? (^_^) )

Talashia gives Caerwyn an annoyed look, then says, "Unless you all already have places to stay, lets get rooms in the same inn. It's good to have people you trust nearby when you're sleeping."

Shazi glances up at her from where he's stuffing the last potion into her satchel. "Would that include me...mistress?" he asks slyly.

She rolls her eyes. "Of course it does. You though will keep watch on the rooftop."

The mephit blinks. "All night?"

"Yes," Talashia replies briskly, coming over to pick her bag up. "You don't sleep, so it will be fine."

"Well, I don't sleep but that doesn't mean I want to just sit still all night while you do!"

"Keeping watch doesn't mean sitting still, Shazi. You can move. You just have to stay near the inn and watch for...suspicious things."

Shazi trails after her, wings beating slowly...though their movement seems to have no real impact on how he flies...and complaining, "How would I know what's suspicious? I haven't been on this plane in almost a thousand years!"

Talashia holds up a hand towards him and says with finality, "Just...keep watch!"

Then she looks back at the others, already near the door to the workshop. "Coming?"


----------



## Leif (Nov 28, 2008)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric7, AC18,FF15,T13, HP28/35, -4 wisdom=12*

"Yes, that sounds most agreeable, Talashia!  Let us go there straightaway!"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 28, 2008)

jkason said:


> ((OOC: The closest inn sounds good to me.))




]ooc[ sounds good to me too ]/ooc[


----------



## Scotley (Nov 29, 2008)

*Rogash*

"Aye, a good meal and a pint or three would be just the thing. Let's slip out of here quietly, lest the watch find us where we shouldn't be." The dwarf slips back upstairs with surprising stealth and peeps out the window before motioning the others out.


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 29, 2008)

In my haste, I must've forgot to mention that the laboratory also has another exit besides the stairs leading back up into the shop.  There is a thick wooden door that looks to have taken some serious damage on the wall at the base of the stairs.  The corridor beyond looks similar to those of the underground tunnels you've been traversing all this time.

Would you all like to check that out before you go back upstairs?  Completely voluntary, of course... it's not going anywhere.


----------



## Leif (Nov 29, 2008)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric7, AC18,FF15,T13, HP28/35, -4 wisdom=12*

"Hey, here's another door that we overlooked before.  I guess it will keep until we're fully ready to continue.  Or do any of you think that we should take a quick look through it now?"


----------



## Scotley (Nov 30, 2008)

*Rogash*

Having just reached the top of the stairs as he hears Uulark's words, a heavy sigh escapes the dwarf's lips. "What is it with these people, down the stairs, up the stairs, down the stairs." He retraces his steps grumbling all the way. "This better not be a broom closet..."


----------



## Leif (Nov 30, 2008)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric7, AC18,FF15,T13, HP28/35, -4 wisdom=12*

"Smile when you say that, Grumblepuss!  I just noticed another door and thought I should bring it to everyone's attention.  I don't care if we open it now or next year!"


----------



## jkason (Nov 30, 2008)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*

Shai screws up his face, hand falling to scratch Dyspeer's head as he thinks. Finally, tentatively, he says, "What are the chances he'd have a third chaos critter in the house?" by way of assenting to the search.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 30, 2008)

Talashia sighs, but rejoins the others.

"Unlikely...but calling chaos beasts at all is a sign of an unbalanced mind," she says dismally. "It's not like they can serve any useful purpose. They're not capable of forming pacts, and there are far better guardians. And who knows how many creatures were infected before we came along."

That brings her up short.

"You know, it's lucky we did. Those things could have spawned in the sewers until there were too many to stop."

Shazi blanches.

"Wait. Chaos beasts? We're talking about the same thing, right? Goopy things...make other things turn goopy?"

"Yes," Talashia replies wearily.

"And one got loose in a -sewer-?"

She nods.

Shazi bursts into laughter. "Oh, you guys are DEAD! Was it you?"

Talashia gives Shazi an irritated look. "No, it wasn't ME! Do I look like I have an unbalanced mind?!"

Her winged familiar opens his mouth...then closes it. Then he says briskly, "Anyway...if you found two, there's probably more. Think of all the little...rats and things you find in sewers."

"And his notes mentioned kobolds down there," Talashia muses worriedly. 

"Yeah, or as we call them, 'chaos beast chow.'" Shazi amplifies ominously.

Talashia looks at the others. "There could be more," she reports.

"A LOT more," Shazi chortles.


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 30, 2008)

Alas, my twisted plan comes into focus...


----------



## Scotley (Nov 30, 2008)

*Rogash*

"and you wonder why I'm grumpy."  Examining the door Rogash comments, "Best check for traps and such before we begin."


----------



## Leif (Dec 1, 2008)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric7, AC18,FF15,T13, HP28/35, -4 wisdom=12*

"Hey, I don't want to be a wet blanket, really I don't, but I"m not up to facing more of those chaos critters right now!  Call me in, oh, say, ten years or so, and we'll discuss it!"


----------



## Friadoc (Dec 1, 2008)

"Oh, this reminds me of the time I took a second pie from the cook at Castle Wolfhart," says Buurt with an uneasy tone as he readies himself. "I had the first pie, I didn't need the second, but darn if I didn't double dip."


----------



## jkason (Dec 1, 2008)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*

Dyspeer lets out a low whine and backs away from the door. 

"What Dys said," Shai mutters. "So maybe we leave the door closed and come back tomorrow? I think I'm already gonna have me a pack of gloopy nightmares. I don't think I'm up to living one until I get a mite of rest."


----------



## Leif (Dec 1, 2008)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric7, AC18,FF15,T13, HP28/35, -4 wisdom=12*

Uulark says, "If there was any doubt at all, I cast my lot with Shaimon on this question.  Let's leave this place now, and save the door for another day."

OOC:  That you, thank you, thank you!!  I'm glad to know that I'm not the only one who feels that way.  Plus, Uulark should have at least a little of his wisdom damage healed up by tomorrow, too, so that will help everybody because his cure spells will be that much more effective.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 1, 2008)

*Rogash*

"Keep in mind that we are here without permission of the owner of this shop. If we leave we may not get another opportunity to come in. Certainly not in broad daylight." He shrugs. "I've long since given up the youthful vanity of not walking, or running, away from a fight. If we don't like what we see on the other side of the door, we depart as if the very hounds of hell were at our heels."


----------



## Leif (Dec 1, 2008)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric7, AC18,FF15,T13, HP28/35, -4 wisdom=12*

"Oh, woe is me!  That damned chaos beast injured me so badly that even Rogash has more wisdom than I do, now!   He is right, of course, as bad as it pains me to say, plus, we also have to consider that the longer we wait to complete our extermination, the more chaos beasts will be created for us to deal with." 

OOC:  Somebody feel free to tell the waffling Uulark to just sit down and shut up!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 2, 2008)

industrygothica said:


> Alas, my twisted plan comes into focus...




]ooc[ oh the the tangled chaos skein we weave with out our intent to ... turn the world into chaos beasts ]/ooc[

ic :
Caerwyn is listening to the discussion about the door and then the mephit familiar comments



> Shazi bursts into laughter. "Oh, you guys are DEAD! Was it you?"
> 
> Talashia gives Shazi an irritated look. "No, it wasn't ME! Do I look like I have an unbalanced mind?!"
> 
> Her winged familiar opens his mouth...then closes it. Then he says briskly, "Anyway...if you found two, there's probably more. Think of all the little...rats and things you find in sewers."




as the familiar decides to refrain from answering the rhetorical question, Caerwyn issues a short snort as he wonders what kind of retaliation his sister would exact on his person if he were to answer the question.

"actually sis, i do have to wonder how balanced your mind is given your constant temple tantrums you had as a child. not to mention how you seem to enjoy hanging around the likes of me."


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 2, 2008)

Talashia looks over at Caerwyn, a momentary expression of surprise flickering over her features.

"Now, Caerwyn," she lectures him haughtily, "Lets not fight in front of the help. You wouldn't want me to embarrass you in front of your god now, would you?"

She scowls slightly. "Besides, they weren't 'tantrums.' They were perfectly legitimate displays of righteous rage."

Shazi has the presence of mind not to guffaw, but he has to cover his mouth and tiptoe behind Talashia to do it.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 2, 2008)

*snort* "righteous rage ... sure. right."

A quick wink to Shazi, then a subtle subject change: "You know, we can probably rest here and procede in this investigation later. What so you all think?"


----------



## Leif (Dec 2, 2008)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric7, AC18,FF15,T13, HP28/35, -4 wisdom=12*

"I think I already voiced my preference that we leave this place for the night, and get a fresh start tomorrow.  And I think Shaimon agrees with me.  Nevertheless, if it is the will of the group to remain here, I will stay, if only to make sure that _some_ of the rest of you don't manage to get into even more trouble in my absence."


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 2, 2008)

"Yes, stay."  The dwarf was barely cognizant of the words he had spoken, and his eyes bounced curiously back and forth as if he were contemplating whether or not they were his words at all.  But then it all made since.

"Yep," he says again, more confident this time.  "I say we stay here fer the night.  It's late after all, wouldn't want the guard comin' down on us fer wanderin' around like that."

Rogash walked aimlessly around the room as he spoke, finding himself staring through the luminescent fluid bubbling behind the glass.  "'Sides, all the baddies are gone outta here now, right?"  He taps on the glass with his thick forefinger, barely listening for an answer as his minds drifts elsewhere.


----------



## jkason (Dec 2, 2008)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



industrygothica said:


> Rogash walked aimlessly around the room as he spoke, finding himself staring through the luminescent fluid bubbling behind the glass.  "'Sides, all the baddies are gone outta here now, right?"  He taps on the glass with his thick forefinger, barely listening for an answer as his minds drifts elsewhere.




Shai raises an eyebrow at the glass tapping, fingers still holding to the scruff of Dyspeer's neck like some kind of childhood blanket. 

"Well, that's the trouble, innit?" he says. "We don't rightly know if there's something else hiding here. We didn't see that pile of gloop that almost got Uulark, and who knows what other kind of beasties that wizard was fiddling with."

Shai's gaze involuntarily shifts to take in Talashia and her new familiar, though he quickly shakes his head and addresses the full group again.

"_Something_ went throwing things around earlier, and just 'cause we haven't found it don't mean it's not here somewhere. Last thing I want is to sleep with a critter I can't see wandering around."

[sblock=OOC]Shai's spooked enough now that he'll probably blather on about what a bad idea staying is, but he's loyal enough (and generally bends to stronger personalities) that he's basically only making noise.

If everyone else wants to stay and look around or try to camp out or whatever, I'm totally fine with that, so don't feel like you have to 'convince' Shai IC before we proceed. If the majority says we're searching, go ahead and assume Shai has agreed and is just playing nervous nelly in the hope that Worrying Won't Make It So.   [/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Dec 2, 2008)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric7, AC18,FF15,T13, HP28/35, -4 wisdom=12*

"So, by my reckoning, that's Uulark, Buurt, and Shai who wish to leave for the night, and Rogash, Caerwyn, and possibly Talashia who wish to stay.  Shazi's and Dyspeer's votes, if they get any say in the matter, will presumably offset each other.  So that leaves us right back where we started, does it not?

OOC:  Whoever said democracy was the best way to run an adventuring party??  Oh, yeah, it was Scotley!


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 2, 2008)

Talashia tapped a fingertip to the little divot between her nose and upper lip thoughtfully.

"Sleeping here is out of the question," she says. "It's far from secure, especially with the bottle throwing unaccounted for. Still...getting back in will be harder by daylight. We should at least see what's behind the door before we go."

She looks over at the dwarf. "Rogash, that's your specialty, I believe?"


----------



## Leif (Dec 2, 2008)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric7, AC18,FF15,T13, HP28/35, -4 wisdom=12*

Uulark readies his trusty spear and moves up behind Rogash.  "Let me get in position here to poke the next pile of goo we run across!  And, really, Talashia, we don't mind excusing you for a moment alone if you need to pick your nose that badly."


----------



## jkason (Dec 2, 2008)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*

Shai looks down to his wolf, then nods. He draws his bow and holds his ground, hoping nothing comes rushing through the door.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 3, 2008)

"I guess that makes sense." Concedes Caerwyn to Talashia. He then draws his sword and looks to Rogash. " Sis, I guess you really need to get some feather pillow sleep time, so I suppose that is the best course for you."


----------



## Scotley (Dec 3, 2008)

*Rogash*

OOC: Search +10 Open Lock +13 if needed. 

"Oh the door right, yes, let me see..." The dwarf examines the door with some care if he finds no trap he'll open it.


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 3, 2008)

[sblock=Rogash]As Rogash gets up close to the door he realizes that unlocking it won't be necessary; the hinges have been ripped out of the frame and the door is merely resting gently against it, like someone picked up it and set it back into the frame.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Dec 3, 2008)

*Rogash*

"Dammed odd, looks like this door has been knocked down and just leaned back up here." Since it won't open on the hinges, Rogash hangs his axe from his belt and just drags the door to the side before quickly reclaiming his weapon.


----------



## jkason (Dec 3, 2008)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



Scotley said:


> "Dammed odd, looks like this door has been knocked down and just leaned back up here." Since it won't open on the hinges, Rogash hangs his axe from his belt and just drags the door to the side before quickly reclaiming his weapon.




Shai hunkers down, tense, as Dyspeer paces behind him. Both of them keep their eyes on the doorway.


----------



## Leif (Dec 3, 2008)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric7, AC18,FF15,T13, HP28/35, -4 wisdom=12*

Uulark brandishes his spear forward as the door opens.  (Just in case, you know.  )


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 3, 2008)

industrygothica said:


> [sblock=Rogash]As Rogash gets up close to the door he realizes that unlocking it won't be necessary; the hinges have been ripped out of the frame and the door is merely resting gently against it, like someone picked up it and set it back into the frame.[/sblock]




]ooc[
[sblock=rogash] caerwyn didn't touch it! really! [/sblock]
]/ooc[


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 3, 2008)

*disclaimer*



industrygothica said:


> [sblock=Rogash]As Rogash gets up close to the door he realizes that unlocking it won't be necessary; the hinges have been ripped out of the frame and the door is merely resting gently against it, like someone picked up it and set it back into the frame.[/sblock]




]ooc[
[sblock=rogash] caerwyn didn't touch it! really! [/sblock]
]/ooc[


----------



## Leif (Dec 3, 2008)

Uulark shakes his head and chuckles at Caerwyn's antics.  

(OOC:  Sometimes, it's great fun to treat an OOC comment as if it happened IC!  )


----------



## Scotley (Dec 3, 2008)

Scott DeWar said:


> ]ooc[
> [sblock=rogash] caerwyn didn't touch it! really! [/sblock]
> ]/ooc[




OOC: Like we believe you.


----------



## Friadoc (Dec 3, 2008)

"Shoddy work, that," says Buurt. "It says something about who, or what, did it, too. Strong enough to tear down a door, smart enough to conceal it, and wise enough to be concerned, which adds up to a worrisome combination."


----------



## jkason (Dec 4, 2008)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



Friadoc said:


> "Shoddy work, that," says Buurt. "It says something about who, or what, did it, too. Strong enough to tear down a door, smart enough to conceal it, and wise enough to be concerned, which adds up to a worrisome combination."




"I'm hoping that was the devil bull-man we already sent to the other side," Shai offers softly. "The journal said he was keeping that big bugger here, yes?"

Then the druid swallows hard. "At least, I hope that's who it was..."


----------



## Leif (Dec 4, 2008)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric7, AC18,FF15,T13, HP28/35, -4 wisdom=12*

"Possibly, Shai, Possibly.  Just a few more steps, though, and I'll wager that we'll know for sure, one way or the other!"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 4, 2008)

Caerwyn re-checks his grip on his sword, wanting to be ready for what ever may be waiting for them.

[sblock=leif]
Take notice that Caerwyn is _here_ and not in the tomb of horrors. It is Harrison Bentz that is there. And Caerwyn has not had to bust down any doors ... yet ... so he could _*not*_ have done this door.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Dec 5, 2008)

[sblock=ScottDeWar]Ooops, I"m sorry!  I knew that.  Thanks.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 5, 2008)

Talashia waits...then plants her fists on her hips.

"Well? Is someone going to look? What's back there? I can't see over all of you."


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 5, 2008)

The stonework on the other side of the door is familiar... as well as the dank smell.  The alchemist's lab has it's own entrance into the dungeon beneath Irongate!  Could that be how he conducted his twisted business with no one ever the wiser?

There is a straight left-to-right hallway on the other side of the door.  The right side goes up into a flight of stairs, while the left goes on for only a short distance before a sharp turn.


----------



## Leif (Dec 5, 2008)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric7, AC18,FF15,T13, HP28/35, -4 wisdom=12*

"Interesting!  That route to the surface might come in quite handy, especially if there are more chaos beasts down here and one of us needs to dash to the temple before he (she) flows down the nearest grate in the floor!"

Uulark will head towards the stairs, being very careful as he goes and searching for any traps or anything unusual.  "It wouldn't seem very smart to fail to guard or protect such a handy shortcut as this."  If he makes it to the stairs without incident, then he will just continue on up the stairs, still searching of course, and see where the flight of stairs come out.


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 5, 2008)

The stairs open to another perpendicular hallway. To the left is a spiral staircase, at the bottom of which is a charred spot on the floor where a demented fairy once lay in embers.

To the right the corridor extends a good distance, two short, but steep, sets of stairs leading even further down into the catacombs.  That corridor opens into another familiar room, the first encounter with the ogre zombies.

There is a door on the opposite wall which has yet to be explored.

As Uulark is exploring the corridors, and the others are focused on what's in front of them, the sound of shattering glass breaks the silence.  Returning focus back into the laboratory, Rogash stands in a pile of shards, his hammer in hand.

Whatever was in the aquarium is now gone, and only a large cutout in the wall remains, opening into blackness.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 5, 2008)

Startled by the noise, Talashia whirled around, already bringing her hands up for casting. She stopped, frowning and confused, at the scene before her.

"Rogash?" she asked. "What in the hells did you do _that _for?"


----------



## Scotley (Dec 6, 2008)

OOC: Why did I do that?  

Rogash looks rather stunned himself...


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 6, 2008)

Scotley said:


> OOC: Why did I do that?




Heh.. it's almost like you have no control over yourself, isn't it?  Hmm...


----------



## Leif (Dec 6, 2008)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric7, AC18,FF15,T13, HP28/35, -4 wisdom=12*

Uulark hurries to stand guard beside Talashia (against Rogash, evidently *shrug*)   "What is afoot here?"

OOC:  Scotley, did Rogash forget his meds again?


----------



## Scotley (Dec 6, 2008)

Leif said:


> OOC:  Scotley, did Rogash forget his meds again?




OOC: He didn't forget, but I think some of them must have gotten caught in his beard.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 6, 2008)

Shayuri said:


> Talashia waits...then plants her fists on her hips.
> 
> "Well? Is someone going to look? What's back there? I can't see over all of you."




"shush sis, we're still looking!" says Caerwyn, cold nervous swear dripping down his forehead. He follows close behind the cleric at the ready to defend the healer.



			
				IG said:
			
		

> The stairs open to another perpendicular hallway. To the left is a spiral staircase, at the bottom of which is a charred spot on the floor where a demented fairy once lay in embers.




"Huh, that looks familiar." he says indicating the charred remains." hey si ..."



			
				IG said:
			
		

> As Uulark is exploring the corridors, and the others are focused on what's in front of them, the sound of shattering glass breaks the silence. Returning focus back into the laboratory, Rogash stands in a pile of shards, his hammer in hand.
> 
> Whatever was in the aquarium is now gone, and only a large cutout in the wall remains, opening into blackness




"What the blazes ... ? What's going on in there Talashia? I can't see over all of you."


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 8, 2008)

"Rogash broke one of the tanks," Talashia says, eying the dwarf narrowly.

"It's not like you to be clumsy, Rogash. What was in there?"

Shazi cautiously goes over to the hole in the wall and squints as he peers at the shape of it, trying to get a sense for what might make a hole like that.


----------



## Leif (Dec 8, 2008)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric7, AC18,FF15,T13, HP28/35, -4 wisdom=12*

"That's fine, Talashia, but I want to hear it from Rogash," and turning to his Dwarvish friend, "So tell us all your version, Rogash?  What happened to precipitate this destruction?"


----------



## Scotley (Dec 8, 2008)

*Rogash*

"Um ah, it was this kinda funny looking thing..."


----------



## Leif (Dec 8, 2008)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric7, AC18,FF15,T13, HP28/35, -4 wisdom=12*

"What was funny looking?  And what did it do?  Did it communicate in any way?  Where did it go?  For what purpose did it perpetrate this destruction?  Why am I asking so many questions?  Will I ever shut up?"


----------



## jkason (Dec 8, 2008)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*

Shai and Dyspeer followed the others in tentatively, both wolf and man managing to suppress their mutual urges to whine their nervousness.

When the glass broke, however, a body would have been hard pressed to figure out whose animalistic yelp was whose.

"Watch you paws, Dys," the druid whispers from the back of the group. "Lots of glass."

He holds back and lets Tal and Uulark run the questioning for now, since they seem much more comfortable with this sort of thing. Shai keeps his eyes and ears open for anything that might be running about, either from the aquarium, or the sewers that this hut seems connected to.


----------



## Friadoc (Dec 8, 2008)

OOC

[sblock=IG's Eyes Only]
What, if anything, does Buurt remember, know, or is suppressed about that tank, et ceteras? I wanna act/react/et al, but I wanna make sure I'm keeping IC right.
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Dec 8, 2008)

*Don't Get Comfortable, jkason!*



jkason said:


> Shai and Dyspeer followed the others in tentatively, both wolf and man managing to suppress their mutual urges to whine their nervousness.  When the glass broke, however, a body would have been hard pressed to figure out whose animalistic yelp was whose.
> "Watch you paws, Dys," the druid whispers from the back of the group. "Lots of glass."
> He holds back and lets Tal and Uulark run the questioning for now, since they seem much more comfortable with this sort of thing. Shai keeps his eyes and ears open for anything that might be running about, either from the aquarium, or the sewers that this hut seems connected to.



Uulark pauses in his aimless prattling and says something useful for a change:  "Ah, but see here is my good friend Shaimon!  He is the most knowledgeable person that I know about creatures, aminals {sic}, and that sort of thing.  I'm sure that he has some much more meaingful and intelligent questions for you than I am able to formulate.  Shai???  If you please...."


----------



## Scotley (Dec 8, 2008)

*Rogash*

[sblock=IG]In breaking the glass, did Rogash bust through to the other side of the tank? I seem to remember there being a hint that another space existed beyond the tank. If he didn't bust all the way through, he will do so now. Also, what did Rogash actually see when he broke the glass?[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 8, 2008)

"Uh Rogash, you are never clumsy. What seems to be going on. Did you see something?" Caerwyn asks with great concern, not only with the unusual acton of the dwarvin locksmith, but for fear of Talashia's  possible temper flaring.


----------



## Leif (Dec 9, 2008)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric7, AC18,FF15,T13, HP28/35, -4 wisdom=12*

Uulark eagerly awaits Rogash's reply to Caerwyn.


----------



## jkason (Dec 9, 2008)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



Leif said:


> Uulark pauses in his aimless prattling and says something useful for a change:  "Ah, but see here is my good friend Shaimon!  He is the most knowledgeable person that I know about creatures, aminals {sic}, and that sort of thing.  I'm sure that he has some much more meaingful and intelligent questions for you than I am able to formulate.  Shai???  If you please...."




"I ... well, I..." Shai mutters, not sure that he knows anything at all, but feeling suddenly as if he should.

[sblock=OOC]Invisible Castle seems to be down, so I'll just note that Shai's Know: Nature modifier is +11. Of course, I doubt anything that would have been in this lab falls under the purview of that particular field, but what the heck...[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Dec 9, 2008)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric7, AC18,FF15,T13, HP28/35, -4 wisdom=12*

OOC:  In the absence of either a helpful skill or an enemy to throw himself upon, Uulark will stand quietly and just observe Rogash and see whether he can receive any divine inspiration about what happened.

OOC:  Dang IC! 

OOC for jkason:  Even if Shai just knows that his knowledge is not pertinent to this situation, he still knows more than Uulark!


----------



## jkason (Dec 10, 2008)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*

OOC: Invisible castle seems to be back up. So, while I don't know that it's applicable, the Know check: Know: Nature check (1d20+11=18)


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 10, 2008)

All any of you know about the tank is that it once house a viscous, blood-like substance, with other bits and ick floating around in the goo.  And that substance is now gone.

The tank has been obliterated, the entire thing turned into shards and tiny fragments sure to doom bare feet for centuries to come.

Where the back of the glass once was is an aquarium-sized hole in the wall.  On the other side of the hole is nothing.  Literally.  No ceiling, no walls... not even a floor.  Only cool, black, stale air.  Of course that may change if someone were to put a torch to it and light it up.

Of course, the phrase "light it up," could be taken many, many different ways...


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 11, 2008)

industrygothica said:


> Of course, the phrase "light it up," could be taken many, many different ways...




]ooc[ you are an eeeeviiiillll dm. no wonder this is the best game on en world ]/ooc[


----------



## Scotley (Dec 11, 2008)

*Rogash*

"That's disturbing. I knew there was something wrong about that tank."


----------



## Scotley (Dec 11, 2008)

Scott DeWar said:


> ]ooc[ you are an eeeeviiiillll dm. no wonder this is the best game on en world ]/ooc[




OOC: Now see, if you'd been sucking up like that in my game Harrison might not have gotten ripped in half last round. 

It is indeed a great game IG!


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 11, 2008)

"Well you might have SAID something before you crushed the tank," Talashia lectures Rogash severely...then sighs and gestures at the hole.

With faint popping noises, globes of light appear in the air around her hand, then are flicked away. Like faint eruptions of swamp gas, the ghostly orbs waft and swarm around each other, but they stay in a relatively tight formation. Collectively they put out about as much light as a torch, though of a paler, silvery-blue shade that no fire could hope to achieve.

Brows furrowed ever so slightly in concentration, Talashia guides her lights through the hole into the room beyond.

(Dancing Lights!)


----------



## Leif (Dec 11, 2008)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric7, AC18,FF15,T13, HP28/35, -4 wisdom=12*

The newly 'unwise' Uulark watches all these goings on with great interest, and peers intently into the blackness (from a safe distance) when Talashia's lights enter it.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 11, 2008)

Scotley said:


> OOC: Now see, if you'd been sucking up like that in my game Harrison might not have gotten ripped in half last round.
> 
> It is indeed a great game IG!



*sticks tounge out at scottly*
PFFFFFT!


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 11, 2008)

Shayuri said:


> "Well you might have SAID something before you crushed the tank," Talashia lectures Rogash severely...then sighs and gestures at the hole.
> 
> With faint popping noises, globes of light appear in the air around her hand, then are flicked away. Like faint eruptions of swamp gas, the ghostly orbs waft and swarm around each other, but they stay in a relatively tight formation. Collectively they put out about as much light as a torch, though of a paler, silvery-blue shade that no fire could hope to achieve.
> 
> ...




The area comes into focus slowly as Talashia's orbs dance their intricate pattern.  It is a room, or more likely a large hallway; the far wall can't be more than fifteen feet from what was the back of the aquarium.  The ceiling is level with the laboratory, but the floor descends well beyond the orbs' light.  A stoneworked column rises from the darkness below, and as the lights settle around the pillar you can make out a humanoid shape, posed and hung like a piece of art.  There's one at first, but as your eyes adjust you can tell that there are more around the circumference of the column, and perhaps even more all the way down to the floor.

OOC: Hope that makes sense.  I can try to draw it out otherwise, but only if I have to.

Thanks for the compliments, btw.  I hardly think this is the best game on EN World, but I'm certainly glad you are enjoying yourselves.


----------



## jkason (Dec 11, 2008)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



industrygothica said:


> A stoneworked column rises from the darkness below, and as the lights settle around the pillar you can make out a humanoid shape, posed and hung like a piece of art.  There's one at first, but as your eyes adjust you can tell that there are more around the circumference of the column, and perhaps even more all the way down to the floor.




Shai shudders, and though Dyspeer can see nothing, he whines a moment and licks his companion's hand.

"Is that people? Did someone string up people on the walls?"  The large man's gaze jumps from staring through the hole in the tank to the stairs leading out, his weight shifting uncomfortably. And, for just a moment, it seems like the hair on the back of his hands thickens. It's just a moment, though, and probably a trick of the shadows playing off of Talashia's moving lights.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 11, 2008)

In response to Talashia's lectures, Rogash nods, but stubbornly adds, "Well, some of us a men of action and not given to nattering on about things..." he sort of trails off as the hanging figures become visible. "What in the hells was this alchemist up to?"


----------



## Leif (Dec 11, 2008)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric7, AC18,FF15,T13, HP28/35, -4 wisdom=12*

Uulark's horrified expression bears witness to how disturbed he is by the sight before them.  He immediately clutches his holy symbol to his breast and quietly intones a prayer for the souls of all the poor wretches before him.  "....and I humbly appeal to all the Gods of Glory to protect and preserve us as we strive to correct this grave injustice, Amen."


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 11, 2008)

Talashia's frown deepens and she sends the whirling lights closer to the pillar to get a better look at the strange and unsettling figures.

"Lets not jump to conclusions," she reproves. "They could just be statues."

Shazi climbs up onto the ledge to peer into the shaft.

(OOC - Shazi has 60' Darkvision, if that helps. )


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 11, 2008)

The floor stretches down close to fifty feet.  The bodies stop at about half that distance.

"Lets not jump to conclusions," she reproves. "They could just be statues."

As the words leave her mouth Talashia can feel the energy radiating from her new staff.


----------



## Leif (Dec 11, 2008)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric7, AC18,FF15,T13, HP28/35, -4 wisdom=12*

Uulark's prayer continues....

"...And, likewise, if this should prove to simply be some villains idea of "art" then I pray that the Gods of Glory may slowly roast his testicles on their hearth and eat his heart."


OOC:


----------



## Leif (Dec 11, 2008)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric7, AC18,FF15,T13, HP28/35, -4 wisdom=12*



			
				IndustryGothica in OOC said:
			
		

> You're close enough to see that they certainly look like real-live dead bodies, all skeletonized and yucky looking and stuff. Any closer than that and you'd be, well... closer.
> 
> The room is big enough, and deep enough, to be accessible from somewhere
> other than where you are, but it'd involve a bit of exploration to know for sure. Who wants to go stomping around a stinky old dungeon and risk running into gooey things? Oh, yeah...



"Well," says Uulark, "Shall we dive right on in and have a look around this area?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 12, 2008)

Caerwyn watches the lights dissappear into the darkness beyond with curiosit, shifiting from one spot to another to get a visual vantage.
"what do you see ... yee gads ... what in the nine hells ... " His eyes stare in disbelief 



> "Well," says Uulark, "Shall we dive right on in and have a look around this area?"



"Are you mad? Even *I* wouldn't try that!" He stares at Uulark in disbelief. " we really need some rest time for you spellcasters. There are things going on that make no sense at all. like that." He points to the colomn of bodies with his sword to puntuate.


----------



## Friadoc (Dec 12, 2008)

"This is most definitely not right," says Buurt softly as he looks around slowly.


----------



## Leif (Dec 12, 2008)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric7, AC18,FF15,T13, HP28/35, -4 wisdom=12*



Scott DeWar said:


> Caerwyn watches the lights dissappear into the darkness beyond with curiosit, shifiting from one spot to another to get a visual vantage.
> "what do you see ... yee gads ... what in the nine hells ... " His eyes stare in disbelief
> "Are you mad? Even *I* wouldn't try that!" He stares at Uulark in disbelief. " we really need some rest time for you spellcasters. There are things going on that make no sense at all. like that." He points to the colomn of bodies with his sword to puntuate.



"I was hoping that someone would suggest that very thing, but I dared not anticipate anyone being so helpful."


----------



## jkason (Dec 12, 2008)

*Shaimon  Hu'u, barbaric human druid*

Shai looks around. "We should board up the hole, and try to put the boards back up outside," he says. "Isn't like to keep whatever did ... that from coming through, but if we come back to see things open, at least we know it's out.


"... Not that it's much comfort..."


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 12, 2008)

Talashia is uncharacteristically quiet, but she reaches out to grab Shazi's wing and hauls him back from the window into the dark pit. The mephit yelps and gives her a reproving look...but whatever tart rejoinder dies when he sees her face. Caerwyn can count on one hand the number of times he's seen what he sees in her expression now.

Fear.

"Block it off," she agrees quietly. "Quickly. Not so much we can't open it again tomorrow."

She even starts shoving the table over towards the hole in the wall then, straining with effort to move the heavy thing.

"Don't just stand there, help! I want time to analyze this staff before I sleep tonight, so there's no time to dawdle!"


----------



## jkason (Dec 12, 2008)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*

Shai sighs in relief as Tal agrees to his plan, and eagerly grabs whatever he can to try to block off the hole.


----------



## Leif (Dec 12, 2008)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric7, AC18,FF15,T13, HP28/35, -4 wisdom=12*

With a wink and  a smile, Uulark brushes Talashia away from the table and takes her place opposite Shai.  "Stand aside, Little One, and we'll  get this done quicker and get the hell out of here!" {OOC:  No offense intended!  }


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 12, 2008)

Leif said:


> With a wink and  a smile, Uulark brushes Talashia away from the table and takes her place opposite Shai.  "Stand aside, Little One, and we'll  get this done quicker and get the hell out of here!" {OOC:  No offense intended!  }




]ooc[ ya know, we need to get that wisdom back up or you are going to get your self in a lot of trouble! ]/ooc[

caerwyn helps in any fashion to get the whole re covered. he then sheaths his sword and gives his sister a comforting hug. " Don't worry sis. We _*will*_ find who is responsible for this bad ... ness ... and they will pay dearly." he then walks her out the door in silence with a loss for further words.


----------



## Leif (Dec 12, 2008)

OOC:  Thanks for noticing my "unwise role-play"!!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 12, 2008)

]ooc[ I would tell ya to wipe that silly a$$ grin off your face, but the last time I tried that it actually grew larger and got me in even more trouble, not that you would ever believe I would have even tried something like that. ]/ooc[


----------



## Leif (Dec 12, 2008)

True, true, I am known for my "IRREPRESSIBLE SILLY-A$$ GRIN!"   But "got you in even more trouble?"  Whatchu talkin' 'bout, Willis?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 12, 2008)

i was threatened with being beat like a red headed step child.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 12, 2008)

(OOC - Guys...how about moving this to the OOC thread? Not that good natured ribbing and jovial banter isn't fun, but this is the IC thread, ya know? )

Talashia lets the big strong men do the work, checks it to make sure the barricade is up to her exacting standards, then heads out to spend some time prying into dweomers before going to bed. 

Shazi spends the night on the roof, on guard duty, despite his complaints.

(Identify on staff, and...is there a way to ID potions without using Identify? I seem to recall there was...hopefully not a Craft: Alchemy check. )


----------



## Leif (Dec 13, 2008)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric7, AC18,FF15,T13, HP28/35, -4 wisdom=12*

Uulark will head to his nearest crash pad as well.

"I'd say that this has been a very full day!"

[sblock=OOC for Shayuri/Talashia]I've got a better idea:  let's just stop this silly drivel altogether.   My apologies to all.[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 13, 2008)

Shayuri said:


> (OOC - Guys...how about moving this to the OOC thread? Not that good natured ribbing and jovial banter isn't fun, but this is the IC thread, ya know? )
> 
> Talashia lets the big strong men do the work, checks it to make sure the barricade is up to her exacting standards, then heads out to spend some time prying into dweomers before going to bed.
> 
> ...




yep...


			
				d20srd.org said:
			
		

> *Identifying Potions*
> 
> In addition to the standard methods of identification, PCs can sample from each container they find to attempt to determine the nature of the liquid inside. An experienced character learns to identify potions by memory—for example, the last time she tasted a liquid that reminded her of almonds, it turned out to be a potion of cure moderate wounds.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 14, 2008)

*Rogash*

The dwarf remains a little dazed, but he busies himself with sealing this place back up. He seems eager to leave.


----------



## Leif (Dec 14, 2008)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric7, AC18,FF15,T13, HP28/35, -4 wisdom=12*

As he is parting from his comrades, Uulark says, "Good night.  Sleep well, my friends.  My hope is that our dreams are not haunted by chaos beasts."


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 14, 2008)

The inn is empty.  Soon enough, a middle-aged man, still in his sleep clothes, stumbles through a door behind the bar.  "A bit late ain't it?" he says gruffly.  He still had one eye closed as he lit the wall sconce.  "Well, whad'ya want?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 14, 2008)

"two rooms please. Make sure hers," Caerwyn points to Talashia, "has a feather pillow and satin sheets. She could use a bit oa pampering. Also a bath for each room. I can help prepare the water if you like."


----------



## Leif (Dec 14, 2008)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric7, AC18,FF15,T13, HP28/35, -4 wisdom=12*

Uulark, feeling that it is his place to help to make a more diplomatic impression, says, "We apologize for the intrusion upon your sleep at this late hour, Sir Hostler, but we have been accosted by miscreants and are in dire need of some much-deserved respite.  We will make it worth your while to accommodate us."


----------



## Scotley (Dec 14, 2008)

*Rogash*

"A place to sleep and mug of ale would be all I ask, the bathing, feather pillows and satin sheets ye can keep."


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 14, 2008)

Talashia gives Caerwyn's arm a tired, halfhearted punch and says to the innkeeper, "He was kidding about the pillows and sheets. Whatever you have available will be more than enough."

She glances at Rogash and wrinkles her nose.

"Baths, however, would be nice."


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 14, 2008)

"Bah!" the innkeeper grumbles.  "Askin' a lot fer this late in the night.  What's it keepin' ye out so late that ye be wakin' me up this time o' night?"


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 14, 2008)

Talashia shakes her head.

"Do you want our coin, or shall we give it to someone else? As you can see we're tired and we'd like to stay here, but if it's so much trouble for you, I think we can make it to the next inn over."


----------



## jkason (Dec 14, 2008)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*

Shai waits to the back of the work, hoping they don't spend the rest of the night trying to find a bed. He scratchs between Dyspeer's ears even as he scratches the back of his own neck. He stops when he feels something odd, and yanks at it. 

Hissing softly at the pain, he opens his palm to find ... a feather? The druid looks to his wolf, who merely looks back patiently. As the others negotiate lodging, Shai surreptitious puts the feather in his belt pouch and goes back to scratching Dyspeer between the ears.


----------



## Leif (Dec 14, 2008)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric7, AC18,FF15,T13, HP28/35, -4 wisdom=12*

"Yes, Tal, I think maybe we should go to the next inn.  And I also think that we should stop doing our work in this neighborhood, too.  Let a few of these good people meet in a dark alley what we've met tonight, and I'll just bet some tunes will change."


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 15, 2008)

"Now hold on there!  I never said nothin' 'bout not wantin' yer money!"  The innkeeper is obviously tired and frustrated.  "Jist thought I might be gettin' a story is all... bound t'be up to sumptin' good bein'  yer out this late."

The man looks around secretively, then lean over the counter.  "So, what's it ye been meetin' this night?" he whispers with a wink.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 15, 2008)

Talashia lifts an eyebrow skeptically to cover for her moment of adjustment. Then she says, "I'm not sure you're cleared for that information."

Quickly she shifts gears, becoming a bit airy and gracious, "But if it's stories you want, here's one for free; be wary of the sewers. The smell is far from the only foul thing in them."

She produces her purse and looks at the innkeeper expectantly, though what she's expecting...be it keys or 'clearance'...she leaves purposely unsaid.


----------



## jkason (Dec 15, 2008)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*

Shai bites his lip at Talashia's manipulation, managing not to smile. He's not inclined to speak, however, unsure that he'll be able to maintain his composure.


----------



## Leif (Dec 15, 2008)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric7, AC18,FF15,T13, HP28/35, -4 wisdom=12*

Uulark is clearly in no mood to make nicey-nicey with this rude and curmudgeonly old innkeeper.  He folds his arms and moves near the door,  waiting/hoping that they can just leave soon.


----------



## Friadoc (Dec 15, 2008)

Buurt holds back while his comrades make their arrangements, first, once things seem to settle in, the half-orc will look to not only arrange for lodgings, but a bath, too.

When Talashia mentions that the smell of the sewers not being the only foul thing below, Buurt lets out a short, sharp snort through his nose and a nod of his head. "Understatement of the year, right after saying Iuz has a small holding to the north."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 15, 2008)

with eye lids barely open Caerwyn 'lets slip' a few groggily spoken words, "can we at least tell him about the ogre zombies we have been fighting?" He rubs a dent in his head where he was last clonked by a club in the hands of the mindless beasts for emphasis.


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 15, 2008)

"Zombies!" he exclaims.  "Well, ye don't think it was them what took ol' Vardi, do ye?  Not that I'm complainin'.  Business 'round here's pick up right nicely since the Harpy's been shut down."


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 15, 2008)

"Vardi?" Talashia asks blankly. "Is he a competitor of yours? What happened to him?"


----------



## Leif (Dec 16, 2008)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric7, AC18,FF15,T13, HP28/35, -4 wisdom=12*

Uulark's ears perk up when the innkeeper begins to speak of 'Vardi,' and he eases over a little bit closer, very surreptitiously (yeah, right!), so that he doesn't miss a single word of this story.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 16, 2008)

Caerwyn is suddenly quite alert at the menton of a missing person. His eyes spring wide open and he is paying attention to every thing the innkeep is saying, Fatigue -  temporarily forgotten.


----------



## jkason (Dec 16, 2008)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*

Shai snaps out of his personal reverie at the mention of Vardi's name. 

"Loddie's girl? Someone took her?"

_OOC: Sorry about the first version of this. I'm horrible with names, and got Vardi mixed up with Loddie. Not my "reason for editing" note if you need further clarification._


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 16, 2008)

jkason said:


> Shai snaps out of his personal reverie at the mention of Vardi's name.
> 
> "Loddie's girl? Someone took her?"
> 
> _OOC: Sorry about the first version of this. I'm horrible with names, and got Vardi mixed up with Loddie. Not my "reason for editing" note if you need further clarification._




[sblock=OOC]Actually, I'm the idiot  I was talking about the father; I'm the one who got the names screwed up!  Tells ya how long it's been since we've visited this scenario, eh?  I wish I knew where I was going with it! [/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Dec 16, 2008)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric7, AC18,FF15,T13, HP28/35, -4 wisdom=12*

"You know this person, Shai??  Who is this Vardi?  And, for the matter, who is Loddie?"


----------



## Scotley (Dec 17, 2008)

*Rogash*

The dwarf is tired, but he struggles against the fatigue and lets the others pump the innkeep for more information. Soon he enters the conversation, "Loddie is a friend of mine. Innkeep at the Hanging Harpy. Vardi is his daughter and a fine girl. They've run afoul of a local thug named Duran."


----------



## Leif (Dec 17, 2008)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric7, AC18,FF15,T13, HP28/35, -4 wisdom=12*

"I see.  There's obviously more to this story, but this is neither the time nor the place for it.   We must speak at length later, Rogash!"


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 17, 2008)

"Oh, is that all?" Talashia visibly relaxes. "You had me worried for a second."


----------



## jkason (Dec 17, 2008)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*

Shai shuffles his feet, glancing nervously amongst all present.

"So, Mr. Innkeeper ... um, rooms?" he says almost plaintively.

[sblock=OOC]So, it's really Loddie (the father) who the innkeeper's talking about, yes? Or are we going with Vardi now to further plunge Shai into the depths of guilt for having gotten side-tracked?  [/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 17, 2008)

"Yes, Loddie's gone missin', that's fer sure.  Word has it so's Duran, fer that matter."  The innkeeper chuckles under his breath as he directs you to your rooms.


----------



## Leif (Dec 17, 2008)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric7, AC18,FF15,T13, HP28/35, -4 wisdom=12*

"This innkeeper is not a very savory fellow, is he?" mutters Uulark under his breath to Rogash and Talashia.


----------



## jkason (Dec 17, 2008)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*

When the group is no longer within earshot of the Innkeeper, Shai speaks up, beckoning the party into his room. 

"I ... have something to confess," he says, and his face looks like nothing so much as a child's when caught stealing cookies.

"It's my fault Loddie's gone," he says, sinking to sit on the floor. Dyspeer sits next to him, and the large druid scratches the wolf's ears absently.

"Well, I mean, I didn't take him. It's just ... well, when I met Tanith and Courage and Jonas and the lot, they were on the road for Loddie, looking for something called Dryad Walnuts. Seems Loddie owed 'em to Duran, but they got shanghai'd on the way.

"So I latched onto the group of them, and we found the nuts, along with a lot of trouble and some critters which ... " Shaimon shivers, clearly remembering something he isn't telling. He shakes his head. 

"In any case, we found the nuts, and Tanith put 'em in that magic backpack of hers, and we came back here, only Loddie was already gone, and Duran, too, which was supposed to be why we went down under, on account of the noises and the disappearance went on at the same time, but then the devil minotaur, and the kobolds, and the chaos beasts and the pixie and ..."

He looks up, clearly ashamed as he admits. "I lost track, I did. And Tanith, too, sure 'nough, unless she left the nuts for us somewhere when she had to run away. So all that fighting and searching, and Loddie's still gone and I know I never did meet him or his daughter but I was supposed to be helping and ... "

His voice trails off, and Shai looks sheepishly to the floor, muttering, "Well, I don't think I helped much, I guess that's what I mean to say."


----------



## Leif (Dec 17, 2008)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric7, AC18,FF15,T13, HP28/35, -4 wisdom=12*

"I seem to remember Tanith.  She hadn't yet left the group when I joined had she?  But it does seem like she left not to awfully long after that.  Or maybe I'm just remembering all of you talking about her or something. *shrug*   Anyway, Shai, no one is wanting to blame you for anything, so don't worry about it.  All that we can do is try our best to put the situation that we find ourselves in now into some semblance of  correctness.  Certainly no one person acting alone could have made much of a difference in this whole deal.  So, while I'm sure you want to be the _sine qua non_ of the group, I think you're going to have to let us all share in some of the work and some of the responsibility for the good and the bad."


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 17, 2008)

"It's worth pointing out that Caerwyn and I only joined this group today," she says. "So it's not like a lot of time's passed. Why, I imagine Tanith even delivered the walnuts herself when she left. Maybe that's why this Duran has vanished...he's using them to...to...whatever."

"Even if not, the tiny drama of an innkeeper and his daughter hardly compare to the threat posed by uncontrolled chaos beast replication under a city," she finishes.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 17, 2008)

Leif said:


> "I seem to remember Tanith.  She hadn't yet left the group when I joined had she?  But it does seem like she left not to awfully long after that.  Or maybe I'm just remembering all of you talking about her or something. *shrug*   Anyway, Shai, no one is wanting to blame you for anything, so don't worry about it.  All that we can do is try our best to put the situation that we find ourselves in now into some semblance of  correctness.  Certainly no one person acting alone could have made much of a difference in this whole deal.  So, while I'm sure you want to be the _sine qua non_ of the group, I think you're going to have to let us all share in some of the work and some of the responsibility for the good and the bad."




" what he just said." says Caerwyn, then a moment later, "wait, what is a _sign squat rock?"_

then his sister speaks, 



> "It's worth pointing out that Caerwyn and I only joined this group today," she says. "So it's not like a lot of time's passed. Why, I imagine Tanith even delivered the walnuts herself when she left. Maybe that's why this Duran has vanished...he's using them to...to...whatever."
> 
> "Even if not, the tiny drama of an innkeeper and his daughter hardly compare to the threat posed by uncontrolled chaos beast replication under a city," she finishes.




" Uh what she just said. Unless of course the caos beast encountered were one of those who are missing..."


----------



## Leif (Dec 17, 2008)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric7, AC18,FF15,T13, HP28/35, -4 wisdom=12*

"Excellent point, Talashia!  I guess I was just grateful for the diversion from thinking about that horrifying prospect.  But, you know, we should use this brief time that we have now to try to discover some way to better defeat the chaos beasts.  Maybe there is something that we can do which will improve our odds of surviving this ordeal."

OOC:  Maybe we should spend some time in a nearby library looking for some mention of way to defeat a chaos beast?  Or maybe there is a priest who can offer some advice?  Sheesh, why didn't we think to do this before?


----------



## Leif (Dec 17, 2008)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric7, AC18,FF15,T13, HP28/35, -4 wisdom=12*



Scott DeWar said:


> " what he jsut said." says Caerwyn, then a moment later, "wait, what is a _sign squat rock?"_



"You know, it's a posted notice of a roadside privy!"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 17, 2008)

Caerwyn stare blankly at UUlarak with a look that shows even more confusion than his normal look of confusion.


----------



## Leif (Dec 17, 2008)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric7, AC18,FF15,T13, HP28/35, -4 wisdom=12*

"Anyway, Caerwyn, what I was saying is that no one, single person in the group here is going to make or break our success.  There's no one person that we absolutely can't get along without.  That's what I meant." 

OOC:  ooc translation of sine qua non = "without which not".  Clear as mud now?


----------



## jkason (Dec 18, 2008)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*

Shai seems to calm a bit at the assurances of some of the others. He nods in agreement, though he says nothing and stays in place, taking comfort from scratching Dyspeer behind the ears. The wolf, for his part, seems quite satisfied with the arrangement.



Scott DeWar said:


> " Uh what she just said. Unless of course the caos beast encountered were one of those who are missing..."




Shai freezes, slowly turning to look at Caerwyn in horror. Dyspeer, realizing his attention seems to be over, casually lays down beside his druid companion.

"You don't think ... ? Oh, brother wind, don't let it be so..."


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 18, 2008)

Talashia regards Shai curiously.

"Why are you so concerned about this?" she asks. "Do you know these people personally?"

The sorceress glances at the wolf and adds, "I assumed you were from out of town."


----------



## Leif (Dec 18, 2008)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric7, AC18,FF15,T13, HP28/35, -4 wisdom=12*

"Talashia, please wonder not at Shai's compassion.  He is a good man, and so feels the loss of his fellow person, as do we all, to some degree."


----------



## jkason (Dec 18, 2008)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



Shayuri said:


> Talashia regards Shai curiously.
> 
> "Why are you so concerned about this?" she asks. "Do you know these people personally?"
> 
> The sorceress glances at the wolf and adds, "I assumed you were from out of town."




Shai looks up, startled a moment by the observation. Then frowns as he thinks it over. 

"I guess that's true 'nough, isn't it? I guess I got caught up in it 'cause my friends had signed up, and --"



Leif said:


> "Talashia, please wonder not at Shai's compassion.  He is a good man, and so feels the loss of his fellow person, as do we all, to some degree."




Shai's attention turns now to the cleric, and his features seem more resolute as he responds.

"That's true, too. I mean, I know how torn up I was when Courage died, then when poor Friadoc got turned into a puddle of goo. I can't hardly imagine what it'd be like if my very own family got turned into one of those things"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 19, 2008)

"Um, Shai, who was courage? did this person die in the persuit of those nuts"


----------



## jkason (Dec 20, 2008)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



Scott DeWar said:


> "Um, Shai, who was courage? did this person die in the persuit of those nuts"




Shai nods. "She was a paladin. Good and strong. But it weren't enough, or we weren't enough, so she's with her god now."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 20, 2008)

Caerwyn nods in understanding and can be heard whispering a prayer for the courageous to be sent on. He then prays a prayer of protection for his sister after the thought what shai mentioned of a family member being turned to goo, now that he himelf statred that mental image.

"So, I now it is late, I now every one is tired and I now every one is grudgey *glances to Rogash* ... everyone ... but can i get a repeat of what everyone knows one more time?"


----------



## Scotley (Dec 20, 2008)

"Yet another companion lost. Were I inclined to be a morose fellow, I'd say we're bad luck." He sighs, "Well, can't help them now. But I think you have the right of it on those chaos beasts. We need a strategy. I think ranged weapons are best. If they don't touch us, then nobody else turns into one. Maybe you magicers know some spells to keep them off us until we can finish them? I've got to get some more arrows before we go back down. Maybe some alchemist's fire would be good for those of you who aren't good with a bow? Maybe some water blessed by a god of law?"


----------



## Scotley (Dec 20, 2008)

Rogash gives Caerwyn a sharp look before licking his lips. If you didn't know better you'd say he started to stick his tongue out at Caerwyn and thought better of it. "If you insist on staying up half the night jawing this over, then I say we get a bit of ale. Talking is thirsty work. As for what I know. Duran is a crime boss who's man is the chap in the White Plumed hat. Duran has been cooking up a plot in the sewers--the alchemist thinks in association with the Kobolds. He seems to have taken Loddie over some nuts. The daughter is now missing too. The Alchemist was into summoning some most unsavory critters including that little undead summoner, the big outsider and the chaos beast. He's missing now too as is Duran. The summoned creatures have escaped creating chaos beasts and other trouble in the sewers. No doubt this was the source of the 'strange noises' from the sewers we heard about. What would the rest of you add."


----------



## Leif (Dec 20, 2008)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric7, AC18,FF15,T13, HP28/35, -4 wisdom=12*

"I"d just add that I need a drink, too, after that story!"

OOC:  Sorry, but I still don't quite get who this Loddie is and how he figures nto the story.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 20, 2008)

]ooc[ Loddie was a bartender/innkeep who had the special nuts for sale and duran wanted a shipment of. the shipment was waylayed and since duran had paid Loddie up front, duran was not happy, so Loddie's daughter was made to work in the 'harpy(?) to pay off Loddie's debt. I am guessing that Courage died in an ambush to aquire the walnuts and was in the group who had the responsibili to bring said nuts to Loddie, but had lost her life in the fight for the cargo.

It might be important to note that (i think this is how it went down) Loddie tried to turn down the business of duran and was forced to accept the business of duran by the strong arm of the white plumed hat chap.

i would further speculate that 
1 Duran had wanted the shipment to fail to arrive and engineered the ambush himself
2 Duran wanted Loddie's daughter to work in his own tavern possibly as a prostitute
3 Loddie might have been kidnapped and taken to what ever is foing on in the sewers where 'something went wrong' and possibly duran was changed into a chaos beast and loddie is hiding in abject fear of his life. or worse ...dead.
4 white plumed hat guy may have figured out that Duran is dead or even 'engineered' his death and has taken over the 'company business'.
just my off the  wall ,convaluted (too many episodes of the csi shows), warped, twisted and otherwise demented thoughts.
]/ooc[


----------



## Leif (Dec 21, 2008)

OOC:  Thanks, Mr. Twisted!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 21, 2008)

Leif said:


> Thanks, Mr. Twisted!




uh, that's Sick and twisted to you, mister!


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 21, 2008)

Scott DeWar said:


> uh, that's Sick and twisted to you, mister!




OOC, please.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 21, 2008)

"I would add," Talashia says after absorbing all the news quietly, "that we should make plans to tell the city authorities about what's going on. I'm not especially fond of involving them, but if Shazi's right it may be a job too large for us alone. At the very least, the city watch should post guards with bows at the places where the sewers open up to the streets."

She shakes her head and waves a hand vaguely.

"This business with Duran and innkeepers and so on...it may be connected at some point with the alchemist and these creatures, but right now we simply don't know enough. I'm not without some sympathy for their plight, but it won't do them any good if we rescue them only to have a living ocean of chaos beasts erupt from the sewers immediately afterwards."

"Tomorrow we should go to the temple and explain to the priest what's going on. He saw two of us afflicted by chaos beasts...he'll be inclined to believe us. With his voice added to ours, it's more likely we'll be able to get an official response. Hopefully we'll be able to get maps of the sewers...potions and scrolls with spells against chaos...things we'll need to end this."


----------



## Leif (Dec 21, 2008)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric7, AC18,FF15,T13, HP28/35, -4 wisdom=12*

Uulark, needing that drink, grabs the nearest full flagon to him and downs it quickly.  Then, he excuses himself from the table and walks up to the nearest window, bows his head and releases a tremendous belch, as he surreptitiously looks out the window to be sure that the inn is not under assault by an army of chaos beasts.  Then Uulark turns around and says:

"I agree with your plan, Talashia.  And I'd like to be included in the delegation to the temple, but we'll also need someone to go who is more knowledgeable about all of these goings on than I am."


----------



## jkason (Dec 21, 2008)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*

Shai seems mortified at the prospect of once again setting aside the mission he'd accepted from his absent friends, but he bites his lip and nods.

"Tal's right," he says. "I still owe it to the others to find Loddie, but if there's still more goo-critters, all the time making more of themselves, then finding him ain't probably the same as saving him."

Shai glances to Uulark at the window, saying to the group, "Right now, though, I gotta admit I can hardly keep my eyes open a minute longer. Morning's only a few hours away, and if we're about to fight what we're afraid of, we'll need all the rest we can get. So, we meet in the common room in the morning?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 21, 2008)

Caerwyn listens to all that is being said and grunts an agreement with his sister. when Uulark belches out the window he gazes past him in wonder if there issome kind of organized attack against the freedomof business owners, paticularly the inn keepers for now. _ was that a white plumed hat out there?_ he thinks to himself. when the talk dies down he saunters to the sideof Talashia and whispers, "best be careful about anti chaos magics. they might affect more then opponants."

He then speaks loud enough for all to hear, "I know nothing about these beasts, except, stay away from them. while the rest of you talk to authorities and temples, I need to get a ranged weapon of some sort in the morning. for now i need sleep. he then retires to his room and slips in deep slumber dreaming of high banditry against tyrannical governments


----------



## Leif (Dec 21, 2008)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric7, AC18,FF15,T13, HP28/35, -4 wisdom=12*

"Ranged weapons!  What a lovely concept!  I must avail myself of a supply of those tomorrow, as well."  Uulark is thinking of equipping himself with a brace of javelins.


----------



## Friadoc (Dec 21, 2008)

"Hopefully the priest's undergarments are drier in the morning," says Buurt bluntly. "If he's like he was the last time we went, he'll be as helpful as some pampered noble's son turned green recruit."

With a half-shrug and smile, Buurt looks at those of a more divine persuasion on the group and adds, "No offense, but if life has taught me one thing, he braver clergy is most often out in the field, buried under a memorial and remembered, or retired and those in the church prefer the security as much as the sanctity."


----------



## Leif (Dec 22, 2008)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric7, AC18,FF15,T13, HP28/35, -4 wisdom=12*

"No offense taken, Buurt.  But, if you were speaking about my undergarments, then I'll just ask, 'What in blazes are you talking about?' "


----------



## Scotley (Dec 22, 2008)

Leif said:


> "No offense taken, Buurt.  But, if you were speaking about my undergarments, then I'll just ask, 'What in blazes are you talking about?' "




OOC: I believe he was referring to the priest at the temple who was nervous enough to soil his undervestiments when we brought Friadoc into the temple as he was transforming into a chaos beast.


----------



## Leif (Dec 22, 2008)

"Oh, some _other_ priest.  I thought that I had managed to maintain my continence quite admirably of late, all things considered."


----------



## Friadoc (Dec 22, 2008)

With a healthy laugh Buurt shakes his head, which slowly turns into a nod, "Yes, the priest from the temple, not you."

"It'd be nice if more of your fellows were like you, as opposed to like that one."


----------



## Leif (Dec 22, 2008)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric7, AC18,FF15,T13, HP28/35, -4 wisdom=12*



Friadoc said:


> "It'd be nice if more of your fellows were like you, as opposed to like that one."



Uulark blushes a deep crimson, in fact, he almost turns purple.  "Uhhh, gee, Buurt, thanks.  But, hey, you know, it takes a certain special kind of screw-up to be like me.  And there aren't many who even want to try."


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 29, 2008)

Talashia finally stands up, gripping the staff tightly. 

"I think I have more useful things to be doing before sleeping tonight. Tomorrow, we'll meet over breakfast and decide our next move. Good night."

She nods at the others present, then starts to leave. At the last minute she pauses and says without looking back.

"Oh, and Shazi's outside on the roof looking out. He's been instructed not to harm anyone, but he may get bored, and there's quite a bit of mischief that wouldn't be considered 'harm,' so I suggest not opening your window tonight."

With a smirk, she closes the door behind her.

(casting Identify on the staff)


----------



## Leif (Dec 29, 2008)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric7, AC18,FF15,T13, HP28/35, -4 wisdom=12*



Shayuri said:


> "Oh, and Shazi's outside on the roof looking out. He's been instructed not to harm anyone, but he may get bored, and there's quite a bit of mischief that wouldn't be considered 'harm,' so I suggest not opening your window tonight."
> 
> With a smirk, she closes the door behind her.



"Wonderful!  As if I didn't have enough to worry about already, now Talashia tells us that we may all be the targets of some nafarious mischief perpetrated by her 'friend.'  I know I'll sleep more soundly because of that."

OOC:  Incidentally, IG, will Uulark's wisdom begin coming back after a night's sleep?


----------



## Friadoc (Dec 29, 2008)

"Well, if it bothers me, I'll do my best to return it to you with breath in it's body," says Buurt with a toothy grin and chuckle, which leads you all to believe that he is joking. Hopefully.


----------



## jkason (Dec 29, 2008)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*

Shai looks nervously to his window, standing to make sure it's secured before drawing the curtains.

"I think I got plenty enough to have nightmares about now, thanks. I'll see you folk in the morning."

Dyspeer, whether spurred by his companion's motion or his own exhaustion, begins nosing the rest of the party to herd them out of the room. Assuming no one objects, Shai secures his room door after they've gone, and  doesn't even bother removing his gear before falling into bed and into a deep sleep. And from sleep, he falls into the dream...

[sblock=The Dream]Shai ran, chasing after Dyspeer in the depths of a thick forest. How could he touch the corners of the world if he couldn't even catch his own wolf? But even as he caught up to the wolf, he knew it was not Dyspeer. The hair was darker, the paws larger. Still he chased it, as if catching this creature was essential to his very survival. And somehow, though he knew he shouldn't be able to, he did, his hands sinking into the fur, his form falling into that of the wolf as if it were nothing more than a lake.

Still he ran, twigs snapping under his paws, small branches catching on his snout. The forest called to him. He hunted, though he didn't know what. His run slowed to a gentle loping as he caught the scent of deer. His ears twitched, eyes searching even as he  hunkered down.

There: its tuft of tail barely moving. Shai felt himself drooling, his muscles tensing to charge. The deer heard him or smelled him or felt him, its head coming up quickly, and it bolted. No, Shai bolted, his wiry legs sending him bounding away, fleeing on cloven hooves, his every nerve on fire in his fear, the all-consuming need to run or die. He could feel the wolf on his heels, hot breath on his flank as an eagle cried out far above him.

He leapt over a fallen tree, pulled upward with the sound and onto powerful wings. Eagle now, navigating the wind currents with only the slightest effort, circling as he reached the river, diving for the serpent sliding through the water and instead diving into that snake, slipping from water to high grass with only the briefest whisper to mark his movement, tasting the scent of prey.

And so it went. Form after form, through the forest, into the jungle, swamp, plains, deserts, oceans.  Each animal overtook him, overwhelmed him. He followed a school of fish toward a port. Scuttled through the night as a stray dog in the seaside town, pulled a cart into another, and before he knew it, dire rat Shaimon Hu'u was clambering up a drain pipe at an inn, viper Shai slithered thorugh poorly-joined boards, past the inattentive wolf on the floor, up the bedpost, wrapping himself around the man's throat, raising up to strike.

He remembered. Looking at his own face, the animal he was remembered humanity. Remembered what he was, who he was. [/sblock]

Shai opened his eyes, half-expecting to see the serpant still at his throat. It was gone, though, and he was once again a man. But he wasn't simply what he had been. He felt a bestiary of souls, roiling just at the back of his awareness. Boar, bear, cheetah, eagle, hyena, crocodile, squid, shark. All of these now lay within him.  Any of them could subsume his human flesh. But always, he reminded himself, always he was--he had to be--a man within. 

He had up until now been content to follow whatever whims came to him, but with these ... beasts within him, he could no longer afford to live solely on instinct. If he let such things take command of him ... Shai shook his head to clear it of the final image from his dream.


----------



## Leif (Dec 29, 2008)

*Uulark Semintal's Dream*

Uulark snuggles as deep down as he can get under the covers and utterly loses consciousness.  He dreams of fluffy bunny rabbits eating chocolate cake for breakfast, and about taking target practice at said bunny rabbits using his shiny, new javelins, that he intends to buy first thing tomorrow.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 30, 2008)

*Rogash*

The dwarf yawns deeply, finishes off is tankard of ale and nods to the others before stumbling off to bed. He rouses himself just enough to remove his armor and weapons before falling into bed.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 31, 2008)

> "Oh, and Shazi's outside on the roof looking out. He's been instructed not to harm anyone, but he may get bored, and there's quite a bit of mischief that wouldn't be considered 'harm,' so I suggest not opening your window tonight."



Caerwyn shakes his head and says, " that's my sister. ya gotta lover her"



> Dyspeer, whether spurred by his companion's motion or his own exhaustion, begins nosing the rest of the party to herd them out of the room.




Caerwyn is yawning and slowly walking until he gets his heels nipped at by a certain wolf
"hey! I am _not_ food!

he goes to his room and sleeps a dreemless sleep.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 4, 2009)

*OOC:*



*scurries in*

<--> Bump <-->

*scurries out*


----------



## Leif (Jan 4, 2009)

OOC:  IG, looks like it's time to replace those mousetraps in this thread!  We've got vermin scurrying all over the place in here.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 4, 2009)

OOC: Yeah, all the racket is keeping Rogash awake. Maybe their was some rat poison at the Alchemist's shop?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 5, 2009)

*now imitating a church mouse*


----------



## Leif (Jan 5, 2009)

Do church mice scurry?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 5, 2009)

*sigh* there is jsut no pleasing you is there?


----------



## Leif (Jan 7, 2009)

*Uulark Simental*

OOC for S. Dewar:  Sure there is a way to please me.  It's even easy for _others_ to please me.   (Ain't I a stinker??)

IC:  IG, if Uulark can swipe a private moment, he will cast _Restoration, Lesser_ on himself to heal some of his souvenir wisdom damage from the last chaos beast.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 17, 2009)

*bump* sorry, just  couldn't bear to watch it slip to page two


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 23, 2009)

Uulark closed the door to his private room.  The weathered floor accepted the cleric's knees with a hollowed grunt and sent layers of dust scattering as Uulark knelt hard before the lumpy bed and offered a prayer of thanks to all that is good.

Anyone watching would see a pained man, the mask joviality having been stripped away, unable to hide behind the jokes and raillery.  Uulark was hurting, and he was scared.

He reached for his pack and drew it to him.  Too tired to stand, he turned and sat with his legs outstretched in front of him and leaned against the bed.  He unraveled the scroll from the pack and tried to shake away his confusion.

_Chaos_.  The word beat him down as he tried to make sense of the of the words and sigils on the parchment.  He'd never minded a fair bit of chaos in his life, even relished it at times.  But this...

The letters seemed to swarm on the parchment, and the symbols began to speak to him; Uulark closed his eyes again as the words came from his lips.

It was cold at first, starting from his fingertips and traveling throughout his body in all directions.  The hairs on his neck stood on end, and he thought he could feel a breeze blow past his ears.  Still, he continued to recite the words that came to him, like he'd said them a hundred times if he'd said them once.

And the more he spoke, the more he understood.  Adrenaline coursed through him, and as his words got louder, the breeze grew stronger.  He tried to open his eyes but the energy wouldn't let him.  He was on his knees again; his chant climbing to a crescendo.  Faster, louder; the clarity assaulted him and tears began to stream from beneath his clinched eyelids.  It was all coming back.  Yes, it was here.  Finally Uulark's eyes snapped open and the parchment sizzled to ash in an impressive display of light.  Uulark smiled.

And then collapsed into unconsciousness.

[sblock=OOC]Uulark will heal 4 points of wisdom damage; 3 from the spell and 1 for resting.

Oh yeah... I'M BACK!   Sorry for the incredibly long delay, but I sure needed a break.  Hope everyone is still with us.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 23, 2009)

Hey! glad to see you back!! we all missed ya, but I am glad to let you recharge. burn out is too commen.


----------



## Leif (Jan 23, 2009)

*Oscar Nomination for IG*

OOC:  Wow, what a great post!  Thanks, IG!  You captured Uulark perfectly in that post, so you must be really smart (I vote for this one), or I must be a better role-player than I thought (ehh, not likely).

OOC:  One thing, though, according to your post, 3+1=3.  Huhhh???


----------



## Friadoc (Jan 23, 2009)

OOC

Oh, yes, most definitely still here.


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 24, 2009)

_Glad you enjoyed the post.._

You guys can feel free to assume it's morning and start the new day.  I've decided to stop worrying about story and just see where this thing takes us.


----------



## Leif (Jan 24, 2009)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric7, AC18,FF15,T13, HP35/35*

Uulark awoke as soon as the sun began to creep above the horizon, and he felt better than he had felt for some time.  He felt .... restored .... as it were.  He quickly prepares himself for the day ahead, says his customary prayers, and, with a spring in his step, makes his way to the common room dead set on finding a heaping bowl of oatmeal with raisins.  And lots of hot coffee.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 25, 2009)

*Rogash*

The Dwarf woke in a fit of coughing and sat up on the bed just before dawn. He stretches his sore limbs and examines half a dozen healing cuts and bruises. His body is battered, but he feels pretty good. For only the second or maybe third night in a row he hadn't drank himself into unconsciousness. Taking out a comb he begins the laborious task of re-braiding his beard and hair. Then he gathers his armor and weapons where he abandoned them on the floor last night. Another considerable amount of labor is required to restore edges and provide a proper cleaning and adjustment. Eventually, everything is strapped into place and he goes in search of food. By the time he finds his way into the common room Uulark is no doubt into at least his third cup of coffee. That doesn't prevent Rogash from trying to catch up by downing the first mug of brew in short order. "Morning priest. How's the food?"


----------



## Leif (Jan 25, 2009)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric7, AC18,FF15,T13, HP35/35*

"Ahh, My Good Rogash!  A very pleasant morning to you, sir!  I am feeling much, much better, now that I have managed to defeat the last lingering momentos from our battle with the chaos beast."  Uulark pauses to wolf down a few strips of bacon and half an egg.  "Don't be shy, hungry Dwarf!  Just heap your trencher with more of this delicious breakfast and have at it!"


----------



## Leif (Jan 25, 2009)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric7, AC18,FF15,T13, HP35/35*

"By the way, Rogash, let's see about dividing amongst the party all of the loot that we gained on our last foray into the depths.  I have a need to purchase some new armor and I require funds to do so.  Do you know of anyone in our group who could make use of a slightly used, slightly enchanted chainshirt that is sized for a human?"


----------



## Scotley (Jan 25, 2009)

*Rogash*

The dwarf taps his mithril breastplate. I've no use for it, though it looks a good one. Perhaps you'll find a smith willing to take it in trade on a new one. I doubt that lot of alchemical junk we brought up yesterday will be enough without it.  He then attacks the breakfast in earnest.


----------



## Leif (Jan 25, 2009)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric7, AC18,FF15,T13, HP35/35*

"Or, perhaps I can find an armorsmith in town who knows of a wizard who could enchant my armor to make it less cumbersome?  I have heard of such, but have no idea what that might cost, if it is even feasible."

OOC:  IG, I'm referring to the Easy Travel property, MIC p. 10.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 25, 2009)

Caerwyn streches and twists to make his body snap, crackle and pop back into place after the various beatings he had received the day befor. he fills the basin in his room and vigorously washes his face and then wets his hair, drying himself off vigoursly. donning his belongings he slips outside in the early morning to the inn's courtyard for his morning exorcise that is part of his daily tribute to kord, every martial stance a prayer to  his god.

when finished he feels his blood rushing and his stomach grumbling, so he heads to the commen room where rogash and uulark are in conversation about the food. without a word he grabs  a trencher and an ale and starts in on the food and drink.

as the other tow speak nigglits on the plans of the day he remembers his need for a ranged weapon.

speaking around a mouth full of egg and sausage eh says," while you are at the armorsmith, i  will be needing to find a bowyer fletcher. i do not plan on confronting these things up close like before."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 25, 2009)

OOOPS!
En world double posted me.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 26, 2009)

*Rogash*

After a moment the dwarf manages to translate the words Caerwyn encoded with his breakfast. "A good thought. I should refill my quiver as well." Rogash continues his own breakfast wondering what has become of the rest of the company.


----------



## Leif (Jan 26, 2009)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric7, AC18,FF15,T13, HP35/35*

"I don't know about you, Rogash and Caerwyn, but I am in need of my share of our take so far (assuming that there is such) before I will be able to do very much purchasing at all."


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 26, 2009)

In her room that night, Talashia filled a small wooden cup with a measure of water. Into the water she poured some white powder taken from the Alchemist's shelves, and stirred with a small glass rod.

She murmured in the breathy language of Auran, invoking the knowledge and secrets carried on the winds; whispers of everything ever breathed still echoing, if only faintly, through the air.

Then she drank the water, and immediately grabbed the staff, holding it up as if showing it.

Talashia waited there then, straining her ears for the whispers. And slowly, the whispers came...

(basically casting Identify on everything magical but the potions, which I'll try to ID with Spellcraft checks. )


----------



## jkason (Jan 27, 2009)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*

Dyspeer lopes down the stairs easily, then sits at their foot, looking upward to Shai, who seems to be moving a little slowly this morning. A small whine from the wolf as he passes catches his attention, and he smiles, patting the canine on the head and seeming to recover some of his child-like joviality as the two move in. Whatever may have been troubling him, the prospect of a hearty meal has clearly bolstered his meal.

"You know, I never did ask anyone where you can buy more monster-squishing stuff and tougher hides," Shai offers on the conversation about arms and armor. He frowns. "You'd think I'd have, though. But I seem to lose the thread of things if I don't try hard these days."


----------



## Leif (Jan 27, 2009)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric7, AC18,FF15,T13, HP35/35*

"Since so many of us have this interest, why don't we all go together to the armorer and weaponsmith, so that we can, perhaps, negogiate some sort of bulk discount, using the power of all of our purses together?"


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 27, 2009)

[sblock=ooc]Shayuri, you'll have to forgive my poke at you in the other game thread... I should've read this one first.

Looks like everyone's here - I'll get an update out at the end of the week.  The roads are all icy here (in Texas, no less), and I'm stuck at my mothers.  Hopefully I'll make it home tomorrow.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 27, 2009)

"not sure *belch* myself. I will have to ask *burp* the innkeep."

He holds up a sausage and points to the wolf,"is it ok with you shai?"


----------



## Leif (Jan 27, 2009)

industrygothica said:


> OOC: Looks like everyone's here - I'll get an update out at the end of the week.  The roads are all icy here (in Texas, no less), and I'm stuck at my mothers.  Hopefully I'll make it home tomorrow.



OOC:  Best wishes for continued Thaw at the IG home!


----------



## jkason (Jan 28, 2009)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



Scott DeWar said:


> He holds up a sausage and points to the wolf,"is it ok with you shai?"




Shai smiles. "More than. If you're sharing your plate, I might just have enough on mine from you distracting Dyspeer."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 28, 2009)

Caerwyn smiles and tosses the meat in the air at Dyspeer hoping the canine will catch it on the fly.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 30, 2009)

Rogash watches the antics with the wolf with a slight smile and then responds to Uulark with proper dwarven greed, "indeed a bulk discount sounds most desirable."


----------



## Leif (Jan 30, 2009)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric7, AC18,FF15,T13, HP35/35*

"Yes, Rogash, it certainly does.  And it would not hurt matters if we selected the most likeable and personable among us to act as the negotiator for the group.  That way, we won't be as apt to have too many 'cooks' spoiling the broth."


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 30, 2009)

Shayuri said:


> In her room that night, Talashia filled a small wooden cup with a measure of water. Into the water she poured some white powder taken from the Alchemist's shelves, and stirred with a small glass rod.
> 
> She murmured in the breathy language of Auran, invoking the knowledge and secrets carried on the winds; whispers of everything ever breathed still echoing, if only faintly, through the air.
> 
> ...




Here's all the treasure the party has collected.  If some of the scrolls and potions may differ a bit from previous lists, this list supersedes.

[sblock=Potions]
aid (potion) (300gp)
barkskin +4 (potion) (900gp)
bear's endurance (potion) (300gp)
bull's strength (potion) (300gp)
bull's strength (potion) (300gp)
cure moderate wounds (potion) (300gp)
darkvision (potion) (300gp)
endure elements (potion) (50gp)
enlarge person (potion) (250gp)
greater magic fang +2 (potion) (1,200gp)
greater magic weapon +3 (oil) (1,800gp)
hide from undead (potion) (50gp)
invisibility (potion or oil) (300gp)
invisibility (potion or oil) (300gp)
mage armor (potion) (50gp)
magic vestment +1 (oil) (750gp)
magic vestment +3 (oil) (1,800gp)
neutralize poison (potion) (750gp)
protection from arrows 10/magic (potion) (300gp)
protection from chaos (potion) (50gp)
protection from sonic (potion) (750gp)
shield of faith +4 (potion) (600gp)
tongues (potion) (750gp)
undetectable alignment (potion) (300gp)
[/sblock]
[sblock=Arcane Scrolls]
arcane scroll containing:
	1. grease
	2. fox's cunning 
	3. feather fall 
arcane scroll containing:
	1. open/close 
	2. flaming sphere
arcane scroll containing:
	1. hypnotism
	2. color spray
arcane scroll containing:
	1. owl's wisdom
	2. charm person
	3. feather fall
arcane scroll containing:
	1. ray of enfeeblement
	2. obscuring mist
arcane scroll containing:
	arcane scroll containing:
	1. explosive runes
	2. vampiric touch 
3. lightning bolt
arcane scroll containing:
	1. shadow walk
	2. animal growth
	3. shadow walk
arcane scroll containing:
	1. prying eyes 
	2. mind fog 
	3. summon monster V
[/sblock]
[sblock=Divine Scrolls]
divine scroll containing:
	1. dispel chaos 
	2. summon nature's ally IV
	3. sleet storm 
	4. soften earth and stone 
divine scroll containing:
	1. blade barrier 
	2. animate objects 
	3. earthquake 
	4. undeath to death 
	5. wall of fire 
	6. changestaff 
divine scroll containing:
	1. remove curse 
	2. dismissal 
	3. wind wall 
	4. water walk 
divine scroll containing:
	1. darkness 
divine scroll containing:
	1. curse water 
	2. consecrate 
divine scroll containing:
	1. contagion 
	2. obscuring mist 
	3. produce flame 
divine scroll containing:
	1. dominate animal 
	2. magic circle against chaos 
	3. restoration 
	4. wind wall 
divine scroll containing:
	1. create food and water 
	2. restoration 
	3. magic circle against evil
[/sblock]

And for the staff...

*Staff of the Walking Dead*
Made of twisted bone topped with a white onyx, this staff allows use of the following spells: 

•	Animate dead (1 charge)
•	Summon undead V (2 charges)

Moderate necromancy; CL 9th; Craft Staff, animate dead, summon undead V; Price 19,000 gp.

[sblock=Summon Undead]Reference Heroes of Horror.  Let me know if you don't have it, and I'll post the spell for you.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jan 31, 2009)

"Aye, and who wins the the popularity contest? I don't expect it will be me."

OOC: So what of this hoard do we want to keep for adventuring purposes and what do we want to sell? I can see many of the potions and scrolls being useful. The staff too for that matter. Is it worth more to us in cash?


----------



## Leif (Jan 31, 2009)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric7, AC18,FF15,T13, HP35/35*

"I would expect that the winner of our 'beauty contest' to be, perhaps, Talashia?  At any rate, a female with some stout male companions who can make sure that she is not taken advantage of may well be able to get the best offer of any of us."

OOC:  I think that all of the items are doubtless worth more to us that the paltry cash we could gain from their sale.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 31, 2009)

Uulark:
"I would expect that the winner of our 'beauty contest' to be, perhaps, Talashia? 

Caerwyn:
snort, chuckle, followed by an innocent look and a whistling of a tuneless song

Uulark:
 At any rate, a female with some stout male companions who can make sure that she is not taken advantage of may well be able to get the best offer of any of us."

Caerwyn:
What's this list say?


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 31, 2009)

At this point, Talashia makes her way down the stairs, squinting at a sheet of parchment in her right hand, while idly brushing at her long white hair with the fingers of her left. For a moment she runs her eyes over the common room until she locates the table that the others are sitting at, then she goes across to sit with them, wiggling in next to Caerwyn.

She looks a little tired, and isn't carrying the staff.

"Well," Talashia says as she puts the parchment down on the table. "It took longer than I thought it would, but I've done as I said. Have you eaten yet? I'm famished."

On catching a glimpse of Shai's wolf gobbling happily on sausage, her face falls a bit, and she shrugs.

"No matter. I have good news about what we found, and bad news. The good is that the potions and scrolls contain magic of considerable power, some of them at least. And also that many of them will be of direct use against chaos beasts...from warding off their attacks, to curing the curse they spread. I've labeled the ones that were not already labeled...and I've made a list here."

She taps the parchment.

"Now, the bad news. I am able to use the staff, and it is of...immense power. However, its power is fueled by dark forces that delight in torture, needless slaughter and eternal slavery. Using this staff would glorify those forces and further their aims, and..." She shakes her head.

"This is unfortunate, since in every other way, the staff would be our most potent weapon against the beasts. It's also unfortunate because finding a buyer we can sell to will be very hard. It's powerful, and thus valuable...but anyone seeking a staff like this would by definition have extremely questionable motives."


----------



## Leif (Feb 1, 2009)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric7, AC18,FF15,T13, HP35/35*

Uulark, listening to Talashia's words, looks very thoughtful for a moment, and then he says, "The powers that be brought the staff into our hands, specifically, your hands, Talashia, so it would almost be an insult to them for us to fail to employ the staff to further a good purpose.  If we can use the magic of the staff to defeat the wicked creatures that we face, then I don't see any reason why we (you) should not do so.  If you feel 'tainted' at all by using the staff, then I shall do my best to restore your purity when our task is complete."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 1, 2009)

Caerwyn skoots dutifully over for his sister, then waves for a server. while she is talking he will order some food for her, the same as what he is eating actually. he slips the parchemnt from her hands and looks over the list, his eyes almost crossing at the squiggly lines called words. 

"hey sis, all you've done here is scribbled." he shrugs and hands the parchment back to her.


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 2, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]Admit it, you like the staff.  I like the staff.  Had great fun making it.   And the moral quandary resulting from its use, well.. that's just lagniappe.
[/sblock]

Over breakfast you hear the excited whispers of a prisoners carnival!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 2, 2009)

]ooc[ a prisoner's carnival?]/ooc[


----------



## Leif (Feb 2, 2009)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric7, AC18,FF15,T13, HP35/35*

OOC:  Do they appear to have a sword swallower among their number?   More specifically, Uulark is more interested in finding a Spear Swallower!


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 2, 2009)

No Salvatore fans among us?

A Prisoners Carnival is a vicious show run by a magistrate, where felons are tortured in various fashions until they admit to the crimes accused of, so that they might be killed swiftly.

Great fun indeed!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 2, 2009)

Caerwyn looks to the managerie and simply says, "tyrrany"


----------



## Leif (Feb 3, 2009)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric7, AC18,FF15,T13, HP35/35*

"Do I detect the seeds of a brewing 'revolution?' "


----------



## Scotley (Feb 3, 2009)

*Rogash*

The dwarf can only wonder if anyone he knows will be part of the carnival.


----------



## Friadoc (Feb 3, 2009)

"The extremes of law can often be as hideous as those of chaos," says Buurt as he finally joins his nascent colleagues. Upon fully seeing Buurt, calling the half-orc clean would be an understatement. His goatee is freshly, neatly trimmed with the rest of his jawline cleanly shaved. His black hair is washed and pulled back tightly into a ponytail. His cloak and armor are not only cleaned, but in good order with the armor oiled. Even most young nobles would be hard pressed to be cleaner and more presentable.

"It always amazed me at how often the most pious judiciary would turn into a murderous fool given the proper motivation," says Buurt with a shrug. "So often would the righteous good of something be lost by the extreme fundamentalism of law and order versus disorder and chaos."

With that, the half-orc scout walks to the bar and smiles at the server and asks, "Would you happen to have some sweet meats and cornbread?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 3, 2009)

Caerwyn is fuming at the injustice of torture ... it is apperent his eating has become mearly mechanical. One hand rests on his sword hilt.... 


> With that, the half-orc scout walks to the bar and smiles at the server and asks, "Would you happen to have some sweet meats and cornbread?"




his eyes clear and his brow furrows "Sweet meats? What are _sweet _meats. Sis?"


----------



## jkason (Feb 3, 2009)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*

Shai devours his food with a rather singular attention, foregoing most of the debate about the magical items and their disposal. For all the world he seems to only have eyes for his plate and cup. 

He surfaces from his gorging, however, as the others take note of the prisoners' carnival. He frowns a moment, wiping his mouth with the back of his sleeve.

"Was bad folk took Loddie," he says. "Maybe some of them out there would have heard something, or have a notion what happened to that nasty mob boss, you think?"


----------



## Leif (Feb 3, 2009)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric7, AC18,FF15,T13, HP35/35*

"It certainly couldn't hurt to ask, Shaimon!  Asking questions is the best way to learn any kind of information, after all." 

OOC:  Uulark has now completed his devouring of a substantial portion of a side of bacon, and has now moved on to toast and jam.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 3, 2009)

Caerwyn just glares at the torturers and absent mindedly grabs some of Uulark's toast and jam. (he is a barbarian, ya know! whatcha expect? manners?!)


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 3, 2009)

Friadoc said:


> "The extremes of law can often be as hideous as those of chaos," says Buurt as he finally joins his nascent colleagues. Upon fully seeing Buurt, calling the half-orc clean would be an understatement. His goatee is freshly, neatly trimmed with the rest of his jawline cleanly shaved. His black hair is washed and pulled back tightly into a ponytail. His cloak and armor are not only cleaned, but in good order with the armor oiled. Even most young nobles would be hard pressed to be cleaner and more presentable.
> 
> "It always amazed me at how often the most pious judiciary would turn into a murderous fool given the proper motivation," says Buurt with a shrug. "So often would the righteous good of something be lost by the extreme fundamentalism of law and order versus disorder and chaos."
> 
> With that, the half-orc scout walks to the bar and smiles at the server and asks, "Would you happen to have some sweet meats and cornbread?"




The young barmaid is clearly taken aback by the unusual, well-spoken half-orc.  She promptly fetches a heaping plate of cornbread and presents it with a tall glass of milk, and a promise to find some meat to suit the man's pallet. 



Scott DeWar said:


> Caerwyn just glares at the torturers and absent mindedly grabs some of Uulark's toast and jam. (he is a barbarian, ya know! whatcha expect? manners?!)




Oh no, these are not the torturers, but simply a few of the townsfolk that will no doubt partake in the celebration of those who are.


----------



## Leif (Feb 3, 2009)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric7, AC18,FF15,T13, HP35/35*



Scott DeWar said:


> Caerwyn just glares at the torturers and absent mindedly grabs some of Uulark's toast and jam. (he is a barbarian, ya know! whatcha expect? manners?!)



"Hey!!!  Gmflablemifits pringleboffer borgus" says Uulark around a mouthful of toast and jam.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 4, 2009)

Caerwyn looks blankly at Uulark while munching on the toast and jam, a look of consternation on his face, then sudenly he gets a look of comprehension, " I am sorry, you are speaking a language i do not know. I haven't been lernt like you, so i have no idea what you just said. Were you saying that it is a shame that people torture others and suppress their freedomns? if so, i totally agree. enslavement is always a complet wrong."

he rases the toast in a toast and then takes a drink of ale to wash it down.


----------



## Leif (Feb 4, 2009)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric7, AC18,FF15,T13, HP35/35*

Uulark sighs heavily, rolls his eyes, and bids his stolen toast a fond, silent adieu.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 4, 2009)

"Sorry, what?" Talashia says belatedly, looking up from her list of 'scribbles.'

She frowns at Caerwyn. "Did you ask what sweet meats are?"

"They're just...sort of...flavored things in breaded...the specific recipe varies from place to place. But they're not -meats-. Not literally."

With a quick shrug, Talashia sits up straighter and says, "Well, I'm going to see the magistrate and the local high priest about this. What plans do the rest of you have?"


----------



## Friadoc (Feb 4, 2009)

With a friendly smile, as well as a slightly more friendly wink, Buurt thanks the barmaid before he butters up several slices of cornbread and then slips them into his glass of milk, stirring it until the bread is broken up into chunks. Once the half-orc seems pleased with this, he takes a hearty, gulping drink of the mix before finishing it with a healthy and content sigh.

"As good as mother's," says Buurt with a chuckle, although whether he means the cornbread or the milk is left up to the listeners.

"Best be careful, Caerwyn, you almost broke her with that one," says Buurt, a smile upon his face and a chuckle moving his shoulders. "It seems the simple thinks almost derail her cart."

However, it is all said in obvious good humor, as it seems a solid bath and being clean does a lot for the half-orc scout's spirits.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 4, 2009)

"meat that isn't meat ...  cornbread and milk that is finished with out a belch ... covilization confuses me. Talashia, I need a bow. If you would like i could accompany you, but sometime today I need a trip to a good bowyer/fletcher."


----------



## Leif (Feb 4, 2009)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric7, AC18,FF15,T13, HP35/35*

"Caerwyn, Talashia, I would also like to accompany you on your shopping errand, but, first, I would find it most helpful if we could take a moment and divide our recent take, as I am low on funds just now."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 4, 2009)

"as am I" sys Caerwyn.

he reaches for another slice of Uulark's toast and jam ....

"I am not sure what it will coswt for what i am looking for, but i am pretty sure it will not be cheap"


----------



## jkason (Feb 4, 2009)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



Shayuri said:


> With a quick shrug, Talashia sits up straighter and says, "Well, I'm going to see the magistrate and the local high priest about this. What plans do the rest of you have?"




"Magistrate sounds good," he says. "Maybe he'll know something about those kobolds and Loddie. And he definitely needs to know 'bout the chaos critters."


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 4, 2009)

So is that the decision then, off to see the Magistrate?


----------



## Leif (Feb 4, 2009)

No, FIRST, Uulark and Caerwyn would like their shares of our loot!!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 5, 2009)

]ooc[ hmmmm. if caerwyn is going to accompany his sister for safety sake, he can wait for a bit. But uulark might want to get shopping and could probably do with getting his share. ]/ooc [


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 5, 2009)

"Well," Talashia says, drawing the word out. "As for shares, it's tricky. There was precious little coin captured. Most of the value of what we got is tied up in potions and scrolls, and of course the staff. So I can't just fill your hands full of gold. We'll need to decide which potions and scrolls we don't want, find buyers, and then distribute the proceeds."


----------



## Leif (Feb 5, 2009)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric7, AC18,FF15,T13, HP35/35*

"Well, then, let's get to deciding!  It would help if someone would give us a list of the items we are deciding about."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 5, 2009)

]ooc[ you mean this list?

"Talashia only scribbled on that piece of paper, playing like she could write sounds." says Caerwyn as he points to a piece of paper with very neqtly written words on it.


----------



## Leif (Feb 5, 2009)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric7, AC18,FF15,T13, HP35/35*

OOC:  You mean that whole time we were CARRYING two scrolls of _Restoration_???  Sheesh!

OOC:  Uulark will gladly use one or all of the divine scrolls for party benefit any time it is desired.  Or we might decide that some 6 or 7 of them would be better sold for some extra cash to divide.  That would be my vote, actually.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 6, 2009)

*Rogash*

"My needs at this juncture are modest, but it would be nice to sell a couple of the less useful scrolls to replace our ammunition and cover our expenses."


----------



## Leif (Feb 6, 2009)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric7, AC18,FF15,T13, HP35/35*

"The problem with that strategy, as Talashia has observed, is that the scrolls that we have do not just contain one spell each.  It's likely that we'll lose a spell that we need if we sell any of them.  Do you see a solution to this problem, Talashia?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 6, 2009)

" well I need no scrolls for use. The only spell i cast is "Hack the opponant" a very complicated casting , but pretty easy to understand."


----------



## Friadoc (Feb 6, 2009)

"Not to p!ss in anyone's breakfast," says Buurt after eating some of his sweet meats. "But, what's outside, ain't gonna change short of open revolt and we ain't got those numbers."

"Sure, it's messed up," states Buurt with a lazy thumb jerk in the direction of the carnival. "It's the nature of law and order, though. You can either be free or civilized, it's d@mn hard to be both."

"Speakin' of which," adds Buurt. "Are we gonna keep trying to take out those nasties in the sewer or are we gonna tell someone about it and let them have a go? I'm good, either way, but it's sounding like you've been beating your head against them for awhile."

After another bite of sweet meats, washed down with that milk and cornbread mixture, Buurt finishes by asking, "I'm with you all, either way, if you'll have me. Speaking of which, do I get a cut, too."


----------



## Leif (Feb 6, 2009)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric7, AC18,FF15,T13, HP35/35*

"Of course you get a cut, if I have any say in the matter! I think it should ALWAYS be 'share and share alike.'  As to the other matter, I'm like you, Buurt, I'll go along with whatever the group decides, but I think you may have a very good point about letting someone else have a go at the sewers.  If nothing else, we may be able to get some support and assistance from the 'powers that be' of the city."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 6, 2009)

Caerwyn sulks for a bit by taking a mouthful of his rmaining food in front of him. he mumbles through hs food taht he is for the trip to the magister and _of course Buurt gets a cut_


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 7, 2009)

"Then it's decided," Talashia announces with a note of finality.

"We'll go to the magistrate, tell the authorities of the situation and offer our services in the crisis. Once we've negotiated fair price for those services, we'll work out which of the potions and scrolls to sell. Then those of you who want to use those funds can do so...and then we'll meet, say, at the town square and see where we are."

"Agreed?"


----------



## Leif (Feb 7, 2009)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric7, AC18,FF15,T13, HP35/35*

"Sounds like an excellent plan to me!  Let us be about it, then."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 7, 2009)

"Ive got a bad feeling about this"

*beelllch*

Caerwyn takes a last swig of ale and as he stands , he checks all of his belongings to ensure he has every thing. he will then try to ger to the door first to ensure it is safe to exit.


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 7, 2009)

The barmaid happily points you in the direction of the Magistrate's office, not that Rogash didn't already know.

[sblock=Scotley]Scotley, I hope you're still with us!  Since Rogash has been in Irongate for quite some time, he's perfectly familiar with both the carnival and the magistrate; and both have illusions of grandeur.  The magistrate is not necessarily an unfair man, unless it will allow him a performance of some sort.[/sblock]

A large window overlooks the square from the Magistrate's office, and as you step up on the wooden porch you can hear a thick, hearty guffaw echo from the small room within.  The voices inside are loud, but friendly, like dear old friends catching up over a drink or five.  

You peek through the curtainless window and see a squat, stout little man standing behind the desk.  Indeed, there is a stein in his chubby hand.

The man with his back to the window is obviously more graceful in appearance, though you can't see his face.  He's tall and thin, and his posture suggests a hint of nobility, whether or not there is any.  The shape of his ears confirm his half-elven origin, but it's the large, white-plumed hat perched upon his head that commands attention.


----------



## Leif (Feb 7, 2009)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric7, AC18,FF15,T13, HP35/35*

Uulark will say to the first footman that he sees, "We have business with His Grace the Magistrate today.  Can you tell me, please, is he receiving audiences today?  If so, who do we see about getting on his list of appointments?"  Uulark also makes a show of "covertly" slipping the footman a silver piece.


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 7, 2009)

Leif said:


> Uulark will say to the first footman that he sees, "We have business with His Grace the Magistrate today.  Can you tell me, please, is he receiving audiences today?  If so, who do we see about getting on his list of appointments?"  Uulark also makes a show of "covertly" slipping the footman a silver piece.




"Aye," the man says with a wink.  "I'll get ye on the list, don't ye be worryin'."  He quietly slips the coin into a pocket and heads around toward the back of the building.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 7, 2009)

*Rogash*

OOC: [sblock]I'm still around, just overworked lately.[/sblock]

Talking in a low voice Rogash confides in the others, "Our Magistrate likes a chance to make a proud show. I think we'll do better with him if we play up the prospect of a showy announcement that his leadership has saved the city."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 7, 2009)

"that sounds like a sound idea. but Uulark, I bet a silver you will never see the results of that silver you just lost." says caerwyn, with a quick wink. he will pull out a silver and palms it, in  hopes he is wrong.


----------



## Friadoc (Feb 7, 2009)

"Frakkin' plumes," mutters Buurt to himself and his allies near him. "They always have plumes, I don't know which is worse, the fickled mob or the one holdin' its leash."


----------



## Leif (Feb 7, 2009)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric7, AC18,FF15,T13, HP35/35*



Scott DeWar said:


> "that sounds like a sound idea. but Uulark, I bet a silver you will never see the results of that silver you just lost." says caerwyn, with a quick wink. he will pull out a silver and palms it, in  hopes he is wrong.



"We shall see, my Dear Caerwyn.  We shall see," says Uualrk with a wink.  "But, you know, not EVERYone is as uncivilized and crass as you are."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 8, 2009)

Friadoc said:


> "Frakkin' plumes," mutters Buurt to himself and his allies near him. "They always have plumes, I don't know which is worse, the fickled mob or the one holdin' its leash."




"The plumes. The plumes are definately wors. a fickle mob can have it mind changed where the plumes have their own agenda."



Leif said:


> "We shall see, my DearCaerwyn.  We shall see," says Uualrk with a wink.  "But, you know, not EVERYone is as uncivilized and crass as you are."




"Ah yes. I do have my reputation to maintain."


----------



## jkason (Feb 8, 2009)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*

Shai tenses as he sees the plume. He turns to Rogash.

"Wasn't it a man in a white-plumed hat what had Loddie's poor daughter working even though he'd disappeared? You don't suppose the magistrate's in on all this kidnapping and organized criming, do you?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 8, 2009)

Caerwyn's head snaps to Shai when he hears about the man in the white plumed hat...having forgotten that fact, it took him by suprise. "are you sure of that?" he asks, his voice getting strangely soft and a dangerous anger forming in his eyes. It is obvious that he is very displeased with the possible idea that the party is aobut to work with this slime ball.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 8, 2009)

*Rogash*

The dwarf does a double take as the talk turns to plumes and he takes a closer look at the man in the hat. _Could it be the same one..._

OOC: Dang, how did I completely miss that? I gotta quit posting before I have my coffee in the morings.


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 8, 2009)

Scotley said:


> The dwarf does a double take as the talk turns to plumes and he takes a closer look at the man in the hat. _Could it be the same one..._
> 
> OOC: Dang, how did I completely miss that? I gotta quit posting before I have my coffee in the mornings.




Yes... yes it could.

OOC: I was kinda wondering the same thing.


----------



## Leif (Feb 8, 2009)

*Uulark Simental, OOC*

RE: Plumed hats and such --  Oh, what a tangled web IG doth weave!



Scott DeWar said:


> "The plumes. The plumes are definately wors. a fickle mob can have it mind changed where the plumes have their own agenda."
> "Ah yes. I do have my reputation to maintain."



Your status is, thus far, unchallenged, good sir!


----------



## Scotley (Feb 8, 2009)

*Rogash*

The dwarf's hand goes to his axe hilt and for an instant he contemplates a very foolish action. Getting himself under control he speaks, "That fellow in the hat, he's the one that I swore revenge on. He is also the one that was involved in the other matter with Loddie. Why the magistrate is entertaining this lowlife is also obviously something we should find out. Perhaps one of us should chat up the guard and see what you can find out?"


----------



## Leif (Feb 8, 2009)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric7, AC18,FF15,T13, HP28?/35*

Uulark says quietly to Rogash, "Silly me, I thought that they were saying that the Magistrate IS yon fellow in the plumed hat that you're talking about!"


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 8, 2009)

"Everyone calm down," Talashia murmurs, putting a restraining hand on Rogash's shoulder. "We won't accomplish anything worthwhile confronting him here and now. I'll slip around back for a moment and have Shazi watch where the white plume goes. With a hat like that, he should be no trouble to follow from the air."

She backs out of the group, then heads around to the back of the building, calling Shazi down to come talk to her. She tells him to circle high enough not to seem too unusual and to watch for a man wearing a white plumed hat to emerge...then to discretely follow him and note the address of where he went.


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 8, 2009)

Are you all actually going _in_ the office?  I've left you on the porch gazing through the window at the moment so that you can absorb the scene, but if you're going inside... well that's a different matter, now isn't it?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 8, 2009)

*OOC:*


as far as i knew we were outside. the guard took off around the back, or so i thought, and left us in front of the building. as for the 'caraval' it was in the back of my mind as to what was actually happening.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 8, 2009)

*Rogash*

Concerned that the man in the White Plumed hat, might recognize him, Rogash remains on the porch staying as unobtrusive as possible. He plans to have his back turned when the man emerges. 

OOC: I was under the impression we were waiting to be asked in...


----------



## Leif (Feb 8, 2009)

OOC:  Evidently, we are on the porch, awaiting the audience.  Uulark will remain with Rogash.  He will face the door, with Rogash facing away form the door, with Rogash between Uulark and the door, so that Uulark can keep Rogash apprised of anything of note that happens behind Rogash.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 8, 2009)

Caerwyn is on the porch with his arms crossed in front of him watching the managerie of mutilation. if any one steps out the door, they will only see his back.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 8, 2009)

(OOC - My bad. I missed the part where we were outside. I thought there was a "waiting room" or something we were observing this from. I edited my post to reflect the true reality. )


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 8, 2009)

Shayuri said:


> (OOC - My bad. I missed the part where we were outside. I thought there was a "waiting room" or something we were observing this from. I edited my post to reflect the true reality. )




[LOL]
the true reality of a _*fantasy*_ role playing game, eh?
[/LOL]


----------



## Leif (Feb 9, 2009)

Shayuri said:


> (OOC - My bad. I missed the part where we were outside. I thought there was a "waiting room" or something we were observing this from. I edited my post to reflect the true reality. )




OOC:  You're not alone, Sharyuri!  I thought the same, but caught it quicker than you did, apparently.


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 10, 2009)

Didn't realize the post was so confusing... sorry about that.

Update still to come.


-IG


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 10, 2009)

[pot calling the kettle black] well leif was confused because he is old. [/pot calling the kettle black]


----------



## Leif (Feb 10, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> [pot calling the kettle black] well leif was confused because he is old. [/pot calling the kettle black]



OOC:  Watch it, you whippersnapper, you, or I'll have to put another notch on my cane after I wail your young little butt with it!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 10, 2009)

are you calling to cross swords canes? remember, _I_ am older then you ... whippersnapper.

Draw your cane....


----------



## Leif (Feb 10, 2009)

OOC:  I know that you are older.  Acutally, it's not too funny to make fun of people using canes and similar appliances.  After I had my bad mva in 1993, I was wheelchair bound for a long time.  When I graduated fist to a walker and then to a cane, I felt like I was going 'offroading' or something!   And I still remember what it felt like to throw the cane down and walk without it when someone chided me for still using it, too.  Very liberating moment.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 10, 2009)

(Psst...guys... *points at the shiny OOC forum*)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 19, 2009)

industrygothica said:


> Didn't realize the post was so confusing... sorry about that.
> 
> Update still to come.
> 
> ...





You still with us IG? its been like ten days now....everything ok?


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 19, 2009)

[sblock=ooc]Funny you should ask now, when I had intended on updating today.  But of course I'm still with you, I'm just slow. [/sblock]

The laughter from the inside get louder as the men enter the front room.  Soon, the door flies open and the man in the white-plumed hat steps out.  He blows past you without a glance, his pointed boots bouncing heavily on the porch's worn planks.  Talashia glances up and sees Shazi's small form flitting through the rooftops in the same direction as the pompous half-elf.

"Oh," the other man--the magistrate, apparently--seems surprised to see your group hovering on his porch.  "Well, I haven't much time, so what do you need?"

Uulark finally realizes that he's been taken for a silver.  And by the guard, no less.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 19, 2009)

industrygothica said:


> [sblock=ooc]Funny you should ask now, when I had intended on updating today.  But of course I'm still with you, I'm just slow. [/sblock]
> 
> Uulark finally realizes that he's been taken for a silver.  And by the guard, no less.




[sblock=ooc] good i was just worried. possible burn out and all.[/sblock]

Caerwyn looks to Uulark and just rases an eyebrow while placing his own coin back into his pouch.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 19, 2009)

Talashia gives the magistrate a stunning smile and steps closer. Her words, spoken with utter seriousness, are at odds with her expression though.

"Your words are better chosen than you know. You really don't have much time. My name is Talashia Thingol. This is my brother, Caerwyn, and our companions Uulark, Rogash, Buurt and Shai. We've discovered something that could threaten this city and everyone in it."

"Do you have time to hear more?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 19, 2009)

Caerwyn gives a nod of his head at him being introduced. He really isn't too suprised at the bluntness of his sisters statement, as time really is of the essence. He pretty much remains silent, and lets his sister do the talking.


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 19, 2009)

Shayuri said:


> Talashia gives the magistrate a stunning smile and steps closer. Her words, spoken with utter seriousness, are at odds with her expression though.
> 
> "Your words are better chosen than you know. You really don't have much time. My name is Talashia Thingol. This is my brother, Caerwyn, and our companions Uulark, Rogash, Buurt and Shai. We've discovered something that could threaten this city and everyone in it."
> 
> "Do you have time to hear more?"




The man raises an eyebrow at Talashia's words, and glances nervously to the right, and then again to the left before holding open the door.  "Come in, come in!  Tell me quickly, what is it that's got you in an uproar?


----------



## Leif (Feb 19, 2009)

*Uulark Simental*

Uulark, bringing up the rear of the procession with Caerwyn, mumbles to his friend, "Ok, ok, you were right.  THIS TIME."  And as he says this, his eyes shoot daggers of flame at the larcenous guard.  Uulark will etch that face in his memory permanently!

[OOC- didn't I tell you guys about my eye daggers of flame? Thanks, IG! ]


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 19, 2009)

Talashia nods and strolls inside.

"Thank you. Very well, how to put this? We've discovered an infestation in your sewers. Evidently one of your local wizards fled town, and a creature escaped his laboratory. This creature can change anyone it touches into a copy of itself. Those copies can then change more people...and so on. Unfortunately, they can do this to just about anything, which means we have no way of knowing exactly how many there are down there right now. Only that there will be more."

She takes a deep breath and pauses to let that sink in.

"Fortunately, these creatures are essentially mindless. They won't be coordinating or planning. And they can be safely killed from a distance, though they're fairly durable."

"Any questions so far?"


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 19, 2009)

[sblock=Uulark]You notice the magistrate's nearly imperceptible pause when Talashia mentions the sewers.  As she finishes, he relaxes a bit, and seems to be forming a plan.
[sblock=ooc]Uulark is the only one with a decent Sense Motive check, so he's the only one that notices the magistrate's subtle reactions[/sblock][/sblock]

"In the sewers you say?  And you've battled these creatures already?  Well, in the name of the City of Irongate, I thank you!  You must certainly continue your quest!  Bring back the proof of what you say, and that the job is done, and you will be rewarded handsomely, I'm sure!"


----------



## Leif (Feb 19, 2009)

*Uulark Simental*

Uulark cups his hand against Caerwyn's ear, and whispers, "He knows more about this than he is letting on.  Why would he lie to us thus?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 19, 2009)

not being sure how to react to Uulark's revelation, Caerwyn asks, "What sort of proof do you desire? A body part?"


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 19, 2009)

Talashia frowns slightly, this not being the reaction she was looking for, though it was far better than the worst possible.

"We can get a corroborating account from a local priest who helped save one of us," she offers. "But more importantly, you need to station guards at each sewer outflow. Make sure they have bows, and strict instructions not to approach. If they spread into the city, the losses would be..."

She thinks, and finally says, "Catastrophic."


----------



## Leif (Feb 19, 2009)

*Uulark Simental*

"And what of you, Sir?  What do you know of this threat?  Would you have us continue our quest in total ignorance of what we face, perhaps hoping that we will not return to trouble you further?  Let us have some TRUTH, Sir.  Speak of what you know that has lain hidden for so long."  Uulark says this, hoping to catch the magistrate off-guard with his plain speech, and, perhaps hoping to tweak at his hidden feelings of guilt?

[sblock=OOC-thread size]So has ENWorld ceased to request that threads be held to a mere 1000 posts?[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 19, 2009)

to Talashia, Caerwyn says quietly through a couped hand over her ear,"Uulark says he knows more then what he claims.


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 20, 2009)

"I thought maybe one of the dead things would serve as proof enough, whatever they are," he says.  

"Priest?  What priest?  I should like to speak with him myself, but I can't very well send the entire guard to cover a threat you've no proof of.  We don't know each other; you could be a bunch of loons after all."

After Uulark's statement, the magistrate looks completely appalled.  He then stands, and leans directly into Uulark's face.

"The _truth_, sir, is that I've given you too much of my time already.  I've got a carnival to tend to that requires my full attention.  Now, if you'll excuse me!"


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 20, 2009)

Talashia closes her eyes and fights for control of her temper. Not against the magistrate, but rather Uulark, who seemed to have a positive _gift_ for saying the wrong thing at the wrong moment.

After a moment she opened her eyes and said softly, "My apologies. Facing dangers occasionally means keeping company with those not suited to gentler occupations. When we have proof, I'll return. Good day, magistrate."

When she turns to walk out, her pale blue eyes briefly find Uulark's, and clearly communicate her anger. She doesn't give it voice or otherwise let it surface on her face, but it's unmistakable.

The door clacks shut behind her.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 20, 2009)

Caerwyn inhales deeply, then exhales slowly. by then his sister has left and shut the door behind her. he follows her, if nothing else to get away from this clown and his carnaval.

exiting through the door, which he does not close behind him, he calls to his sister,"tal! Talashia! wait up!" he quickly catches up to her.

He looks about nervously making sure there are no threats about...after all their father would whip him soundly if anything happened to his sister...He jsut simply walks beside her as she walks away......


----------



## Leif (Feb 20, 2009)

*Uulark Simental*

Distraught and destitute, Uulark returns to the inn and drowns his sorrows in a tankard or two of  ale.

"That wench Talashia could TELL someone if she has a better plan."

OOC for Shayuri:


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 20, 2009)

(lol...you guys...she was waiting outside. She didn't go anywhere. She was just leaving the House of Pain and waiting in the street outside. Bahaha...now everyone's going off their different ways...okay, lets fix this)

Talashia, escorted by Caerwyn, walks in ominous silence as Uulark hurries off to the inn. When he has his little outburst at the table, her reply is, "From now on, lets just assume that I have a better plan until I say otherwise."

Then she sighs and rubs her temples. 

"Why, Uulark, did you do that? What _possessed_ you to say those things to a man who we were attempting to persuade to help us? Caerwyn muttered something in my ear about him knowing something...was that related at all?"


----------



## Leif (Feb 20, 2009)

*Uulark Simental*

"Look, Talashia, that man was lying to us.  I'm SURE of it.  He knows more than he lets on, and I just got fed up with it.  I would do the same thing again if given the chance."


----------



## Friadoc (Feb 20, 2009)

Ever silent, today, Buurt speaks up, once everyone has returned to the inn. 

"Of course he was lying," says Buurt simply enough. "It's what those of that station in life are bred to do."

"What did you notice, exactly, Uulark?" Buurt asks.

OOC

Sorry for the delay, folks, EN World picked today to not send me a single post notice.


----------



## Leif (Feb 20, 2009)

*Uulark Simental*

UUlark says to Buurt, "I just noticed how nervous the magistrate became when we spoke of the sewers and also that he appeared to calm back down as soon as he determined to send us back down to the sewers alone to die.  Perhaps I read too much into his reactions, but I can not think clearly about such things, especially after my too-close-for-comfort encounter with that chaos beast.  And I also think that it's very strange that he did not even offer to send any of his guardsmen or soldiers with us, so that he might claim a share of the glory with us.  One would expect such a creature as he to readily seize every possible favor in the public eye."


----------



## jkason (Feb 20, 2009)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*

_OOC: Whew. Thought it was just me missing a notification..._

Shai, absently scratching Dyspeer's head, finally speaks up.

"The chaos critters weren't all what was going on down there, though, was it? Didn't that journal say Duran had some shady stuff of his own running with the Kobolds? And if Duran worked with White Plume, and White Plume works with the magistrate, maybe the magistrate had a piece of that mess? Could explain why he got un-nervous quick, worried we caught his dirty business, then figuring out it was monsters instead."


----------



## Scotley (Feb 20, 2009)

*Rogash*

Remaining silent until now, but reddening with anger, Rogash finally explodes with a steam of dwarven expletives, while gripping the handle of his axe. When he finally reaches the limits of his colorful vocabulary he continues  in a cold, but no less furious tone. "I should have gone with my instincts and cut that fool in the white plumed hat down when I had the chance. That ass of a mayor is no better. He's more concerned with his bloody carnival than the safety of the city." He softens his tone somewhat, "You've nothing to be sorry for UUlark, the man is a menace to his own city. He's obviously involved in something sinister. It just means that we are on our own to resolve this mess in the sewers. I for one and ready to kill something anyway."


----------



## Leif (Feb 20, 2009)

*Uulark Simental*

"Thank you, Rogash, but I never considered anything that I did to be improper or wrong.  It was _*Talashia*_ who felt that way.  For my own part, I was ready to skewer that bugger with my spear, and I may yet still do that."


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 20, 2009)

"Are you all _insane_?" Talashia hisses angrily.

"There are _times _and _places _for confrontations, and there are times and places for at least a _semblance _of diplomacy, and this was one of them! Had we just appeared to accept his terms and walk away, he would think us nothing more than simple dupes...while we would have the advantage because we would be anything but. Now he knows we're suspicious and will therefore be wary of us!"

She grimaces and shakes her head.

"Subtlety isn't for everyone, I realize...but if you can't BE subtle, at least have the grace to let those who can lead the way in those situations where it's needed. I don't try to interfere when it's time for hitting things with other, sharper things after all."

Her spleen vented, Talashia regains a measure of calm and nods at Shai. "Yes, there were kobolds mentioned. And yes, if the links you're suggesting exist, it could implicate the mayor. To find out, we'll have to investigate this white plumed fellow...and perhaps Duran as well. But understand this...the magistrate cannot be challenged until we have irrefutable proof. Anything less, and he'll have our heads on platters...or at the very least make outlaws of us."


----------



## Leif (Feb 20, 2009)

*Uulark Simental*

Uulark says nothing _coherent_, he just sups his beer and grumbles softly,

"*Grumble*...and that's why I've never been cut out to suck up to liars and thieves....*Grumble*...and the TIME and PLACE is whenever and wherever I find bastards like that.....*Grumble*"


----------



## Friadoc (Feb 20, 2009)

"I'm gonna be blunt here, miss," says Buurt with a waned smile at Talashia. "If you're gonna preach about grace, you might want to pretend to have some instead of barking down from on high like a Duchess' pampered b!tch on a lap pillow."

"Now if you excuse me," says Buurt as he stands up. "I'm gonna see if we picked up any tails."

As he turns to leave the table and head outside, Buurt adds, "If I'm not back in a quarter hour, assume the worse."

OOC

Sorry, Shayuri, but Talashia needed that. 

IG, Buurt is just gonna do a quick canvas of the area, with a bit of shadow and stealth, and see if there is anyone watching or following us who shouldn't be around.


----------



## Leif (Feb 20, 2009)

*Uulark Simental*

"Feel like some company, Buurt?  I can be your decoy.....  It's a bit too cold at this table for my tastes, just now," says Uulark with a broad smile that easily stretches across his face and looks like it could fill three more faces if given the opportunity.


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 20, 2009)

The streets themselves seem to be relatively empty, though the growing crowd in the square threatens to burst at its seams.

Inside, Talashia notices the returned Shazi floating outside a rear window, apparently waiting on her.


----------



## Leif (Feb 21, 2009)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric7, AC18,FF15,T13, HP28?/35*

Uulark will mill about around the fringes of the crowd, being careful to always stay within Buurt's field of view.  If there are any merchants taking advantage of the big crowd, Uulark will feign interest in some of their wares.  Occasionally, he will glance toward Buurt, to see if he is giving Uulark some kind sign.  (Uulark will also keep careful tabs on his pouch and possessions!)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 21, 2009)

Shayuri said:


> "Are you all _insane_?" Talashia hisses angrily.




"no, though you have accused me of that beofre"



> "There are _times _and _places _for confrontations, and there are times and places for at least a _semblance _of diplomacy, and this was one of them!
> 
> 
> > "they were only suggesting _aggresive_diplomatic tactics"
> ...


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 21, 2009)

"They were suggesting that they engage the mayor of this city in combat and -kill- him because they -suspect- he may be lying," Talashia replies to Caerwynn. "Which would of course make them murderers. I'm fairly sure that would give them a bigger bounty than you've earned yet."

"Even with the moral aspect aside, it's just bad planning. You need to find out what the lie is, and what its about, before you kill the only person that seems to know those things. Otherwise you may never find out."

She pauses, then adds, "Speaking of finding out...excuse me, brother. Shazi's back."

Talashia hurries out of the inn and walks with Shazi to an out of the way, hard to see spot to hear his report.


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 21, 2009)

Shazi's report is simple: "The white-plumed fellow has taken a front-row seat at the prisoners carnival.  Apparently there's some hulking barbarian fellow that he's rather happy to see pulled apart."
----
Uulark and Buurt can hardly make out what's happening through all the people, though on the stage they can plainly see a large white feather dancing above the heads of the crowd.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 21, 2009)

"birds of a feather...It appears that 'White plume is at the carnaval, which is where the magister said he was going. I _really_ hate this carnaval."


----------



## Scotley (Feb 21, 2009)

Rogash rises from his angry revere at the mention of a hulking barbarian. "Describe this barbarian in more detail if you would," he says with some urgency in his voice.


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 21, 2009)

Scotley said:


> Rogash rises from his angry revere at the mention of a hulking barbarian. "Describe this barbarian in more detail if you would," he says with some urgency in his voice.




Shazi ponders or a moment over taking direction from a dwarf, of all things, but quickly changes direction after he catches a particular glint in Talashia's eyes.

"About this tall," he says as he floats up to a height of about six feet.  "Raven hair, long.  And brilliant green eyes, though they're looking a bit sullen at the moment."  Shazi smiles a bit, like he's remembering something.  "Something about having them plucked from your skull as it is displayed upon a pike does that to a fellow!"


----------



## jkason (Feb 21, 2009)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*

Shai seems to shrink back from the internal conflict in the party. As Talashia excuses herself and Buurt goes to look for folk following them, the large hairy man looks a bit lost. He opens his mouth to speak, but says nothing. Finally, with a sigh, he stays where he is, nursing his drink as he scratches his wolf's ears.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 22, 2009)

Does he sound familiar, Rogash?


----------



## Leif (Feb 22, 2009)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric7, AC18,FF15,T13, HP28?/35*

Uulark indicates 'white plume' to Buurt.  "Shall we move in closer to have a better look at this fellow?"


----------



## Friadoc (Feb 22, 2009)

"Sounds good," says Buurt as his eyes look around their immediate surrounds, casually taking in those near them.


----------



## Leif (Feb 22, 2009)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric7, AC18,FF15,T13, HP28?/35*

Uulark will take up a position about twenty-five feet behind White Plume and to his right, where he and Buurt have a clear view of him, what he is doing, who he is talking with, etc., but also where Uulark and Buurt are somewhat concealed from White Plume's eyes, should they happen to roam in our direction.

Uulark says to Buurt, "I wonder what the others are up to?  No doubt having a drink and sharing a joke at our expense."


----------



## Friadoc (Feb 22, 2009)

Leif said:


> Uulark says to Buurt, "I wonder what the others are up to?  No doubt having a drink and sharing a joke at our expense."




"Doubtful," says Buurt with a smile. "Talashia is cocky and a spellcaster, which generally results in foot in mouth disease. It's unintentional, she'll learn or she'll be alone one day."

Buurt is mindful, too, of keeping in position to watch the White Plume, yet keep from being seen. Fortunately, Buurt's armor and skill are quite adept at this sort of endeavor.

OOC

Is it possible for Buurt to take 10 on his hide, i.e. passive stealth?


----------



## Scotley (Feb 22, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> Does he sound familiar, Rogash?




"Gods, but it does. Unless I am sadly mistaken that is one of the original companions of the sewer exploration Rokelsh. This will never do. We must find the others and see if there is anything we can do. He may well be part of the carnival because they think he knows something of the goings on below."


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 22, 2009)

Talashia looks thoughtful...then, perhaps surprisingly, nods.

"Agreed. Shazi, find someplace safe but nearby. Rooftops. Stay out of sight though. The last thing we need is for the crowd to turn on us."

With that she beckons the others at the inn to follow, and heads in the direction Shazi indicated, towards the carnival.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 22, 2009)

*Rogash*

"Much as I hate to admit it, this may call for an indirect approach. I don't think we can attack the carnival directly."  He walks along considering. "Anyone got an idea?"


----------



## Leif (Feb 22, 2009)

Scotley said:


> "Much as I hate to admit it, this may call for an indirect approach. I don't think we can attack the carnival directly."  He walks along considering. "Anyone got an idea?"



OOC:  Rogash may not be aware of this, in fact, he's probably not, but Uulark and Buurt are even now 'indirectly' in direct observation of our white-plumed prey.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 22, 2009)

"hey, arnt we missing a couple of people?" asks caerwyn. "if we are to do something, we may need to act fast. What we need is a diversion..." for one who does not seem to be a great thinker, he sure seems to be putting great effort into thinking, or is it that thinking just requires great effort...?


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 22, 2009)

Shazi flies up to the rooftops while Talashia and company make towards the square.  The others, meanwhile, get into a safe position well behind, and out of reach of the man in the white plumed hat.  Hiding isn't necessary, as he is completely preoccupied with the goings-on of the carnival.

The magistrate paces across the stage in a dramatic fashion.  Despite any shortcoming he may have, his ability to work a crowd is more than impressive.

"Confess!" he shouts, but there is no response.  The crowd shuffles a bit and the group can make out the horses, each facing an opposite point on the compass.  They're straining, pulling against something, and then stayed by their handlers.  The magistrate looks down from the stage, a curved dagger in hand.

"Still no confession?"  

Silence.  

"It will come quickly only if you confess!"

Still nothing.  The man in the white plumed hat stands up.  A nasty grin slashes across his face, and his teeth gleam in the sunlight.  Finally the whip cracks, and the horses strain again.

The crowd grimaces and cheers as tendons pop and joints burst.  The south and west horses break free first, and Rokelsh's legless torso dangles between the other two before his left arm is torn free and the northern horse bounds away, dragging the remainder of the barbarian's torso with it.

The man in the white plumed hat chuckles as Rokelsh finally manages to loose a feeble wail with what will be his last breath.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 22, 2009)

_Oh hells_ Talashia thinks. Grief for a fallen comrade is there, but overwhelmed by sudden gripping fear of how her more impulsive comrades might react. Raising arms against the magistrate or white-plume here and now would only result in another messy execution.

She reaches out both hands, grabbing both Caerwyn's and Rogash's shoulders.

"Steady," she says through clenched teeth. "Both of you, stay steady. We were too late. Reckoning will come, but at a time of our choosing. Do either of you see Uulark or Buurt?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 22, 2009)

Caerwyn's eyes are bloodshot with anger as he turns to his sister, great beads of sweat tinged with red. he is shaking amd cp;d as her hand grabs his sholder.... _rage_ is just under the surface.

"I must leave . now." he whispers horsely. the smell of bile is on his breath as he speaks.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 23, 2009)

*Rogash*

Gnashing his teeth in frustration, Rogash backs away. "That one will die. I swear by all the gods, that one will die by my hand. His days are numbered."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 23, 2009)

"In very low numbers at that" whispers Caerwyn.


----------



## Leif (Feb 23, 2009)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric7, AC18,FF15,T13, HP28?/35*

Horrified by the spectacle of his friend's grisly death, Uulark bows his head in prayer for Rokelsh.  His body trembles went pent-up rage, but he says nothing, only trembles and grips Buurt's shoulder.


----------



## Friadoc (Feb 23, 2009)

Leif said:


> Horrified by the spectacle of his friend's grisly death, Uulark bows his head in prayer for Rokelsh.  His body trembles went pent-up rage, but he says nothing, only trembles and grips Buurt's shoulder.




"You knew him," asks Buurt in a question that is more a statement, a barely controlled anger on his own face, although it pales compared to those who knew Rokelsh. "Let's find the others, then we'll work on revenge."


----------



## jkason (Feb 23, 2009)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*

Dyspeer whines at something as his ears perk up. Agitated with his own inability to decide on his own, Shai stands. "Let's at least find one set of 'em, yeah? Can't get the pack together if they're all off wandering."

He and his wolf walk out of the Inn, and he realizes then what Dyspeer was responding to. He hears it now, too, the strain of horses, the pop of muscle, and as a break in the crowd occurs, he realizes he knows this man.

No: _knew_ this man. 

Shai trembles, hair on the back of his neck rising as Dyspeer issues a low growl. He feels the pack predators within him clamboring to take over, to down the beast who has killed one of their own, and he nearly gives in, but not yet. The man overcomes the beast, and he can almost hear Talashia's venomous chastisement if he were to charge into a crowd and attack an official of the city. 

He quiets Dyspeer with a quick pat on the head, and instead of running on instinct, Shaimon Hu'u decides he'll try thinking with his head for once instead of his heart. He decides the best course is the one he had already been on, and begins looking for his companions. Whatever chaos lies below the streets, he decides, might be a far lesser threat than what Law seems to be doing above them.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 24, 2009)

*Rogash*

Turning from the spectacle, Rogash starts to walk away from the crowd unsure of his next move, but positive that he will not be able to watch any more without acting. If any of his companions accompany him he says, "Give me a course of action before I do something rash. Do we return to the sewers or set about waiting for that white-plumed fop in a dark alley somewhere?"


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 25, 2009)

Any decisions on what to do next?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 26, 2009)

*OOC:*


 caerwyn wants to go hunting magisters and persons in white plumed hats . perhaps some bolas would be a good idea right now?


----------



## Leif (Feb 26, 2009)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric7, AC18,FF15,T13, HP28?/35*

Uulark is too stunned for coherent thought, much less action.  He will do whatever Buurt tells him to do.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 26, 2009)

"Caerwyn, Rogash...head back to the inn," Talashia instructs. "Don't look back. I'll find the others and bring them shortly."

She then executes that plan, with the ultimate aim of reuniting the party at the inn so they can talk about what they want to do next.

(OOC - Just getting us all into one place so we can discuss IC. )


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 26, 2009)

It is not too difficult for Talashia to find the others in the thinning crowd in the square.

The crowd at the inn, however, is swelling to a breaking point.  A good deal of the patrons are already drunk and reliving the encounter.  A particularly vile looking fellow, rail thin with rotten teeth, is making quite the spectacle as he pretends to be drug across the floor without his limbs; his companions at the bar howl with laughter.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 26, 2009)

Caerwyn closes his eyes,calming his emotions within. tears drip out of his eyes, quickly becoming freeflowing as he turns to head back to the Inn. His teeth are still clenched, blood oozing from his gums as the calm surface is only barely able to hold in chck the maelstom of pressured energy within.

He picks up the pace so as toget as far away and as quickly as possible to the inn.

He looks to the Inn Keep to jusdge his reation to the 'carnaval'.


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 26, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> Caerwyn closes his eyes,calming his emotions within. tears drip out of his eyes, quickly becoming freeflowing as he turns to head back to the Inn. His teeth are still clenched, blood oozing from his gums as the calm surface is only barely able to hold in chck the maelstom of pressured energy within.
> 
> He picks up the pace so as toget as far away and as quickly as possible to the inn.
> 
> He looks to the Inn Keep to jusdge his reation to the 'carnaval'.




The innkeeper seems perfectly excited, in his own gruff way.  His exterior shows annoyance and intolerance, but it's obvious he's enjoying the extra business.


----------



## Leif (Feb 26, 2009)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric7, AC18,FF15,T13, HP28?/35*

"Let's either get to a private room quickly, or else leave this establishment altogether, before I, or one of us at least, show that freakish fellow what it's _really_ like to have no limbs!"


----------



## jkason (Feb 26, 2009)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*

Shai nods, and starts maneuvering to the stairs to lead the others to his room. 

"Better to talk in private, anyway, I figure, things being how they are," he says as he offers his room for the party to gather in.


----------



## Leif (Feb 27, 2009)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric7, AC18,FF15,T13, HP28?/35*

Uulark follows Shai, and motions the others along.  "Yes, _things_ being what they are, I wholly agree, Shai.  And _things_, if I may say so, STINK."


----------



## Friadoc (Feb 27, 2009)

Buurt is silent as he follows the group, not only because he did not know the slain man, a man who was a companion to some of the party, but also because Buurt saw him taken, yet did nothing. It is a hard thing, although a familiar thing, to see the end result of a hard choice when it is made and today is one of those hard things.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 27, 2009)

Talashia glares daggers around the common room, and storms up the stairs to the room the others go to. By the time the party's gathered she's nearly in tears from frustration and anger. Shazi appears at the window, and she yanks it open, ushering the mephit into the room.

"Uh...this a bad time?" Shazi asks warily, sensing her emotions.

Talashia shakes her head, then nods. "Terrible. Come inside."

"Alright, that's not a conflicting message." He sits on the top of the dresser that sits right under the windowsill.

"I confess," Talashia says after a moment to compose herself, "the temptation to simply allow the beasts to multiply in the sewers and wash this city away in a mass of flesh is strong right now."


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 27, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]Oooohh.... conflicted emotions!  Internal strife!  A pouting wizard!

What is that I smell?  Oh, yes... it is success. [/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Feb 27, 2009)

*Rogash*

The dwarf very nearly pulls his axe to remove the limbs of the despicable fellow and his deplorable pantomime, but in the end reason prevails. Slaying this fool might jeopardize his ultimate goal of slaying the man in the white plumed hat. He stomps into the private room fire in his eyes and ice in his heart. "I never thought I'd be pleased to consort with one such as you spirit," he says to Shazi, "but I must confess I eagerly await your news."


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 27, 2009)

Shazi eyes Rogash, clearly wary of the axe. "What is that supposed to mean, 'one such as you?' You have something against the air? What do you think you're breathing?"

Talashia shakes her head and cuts him off. "Shazi already led us to the white plumed hat...he went to the Carnival, remember?"

She looks at the mephit musingly and adds, "I'd like you to go back though, and follow him. See if you can find out where he's staying. Remember, stay out of sight. If you think you've been spotted, get back here."

The air spirit grumbles but gets back to his feet and opens the window. "Leave this unlocked or something, just in case you're all wasting time...oh, I mean, 'sleeping' when I get back." Then he's gone in a buzz of batty little wings.


----------



## Leif (Feb 27, 2009)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric7, AC18,FF15,T13, HP28?/35*



Shayuri said:


> Talashia glares daggers around the common room, and storms up the stairs to the room the others go to. By the time the party's gathered she's nearly in tears from frustration and anger. Shazi appears at the window, and she yanks it open, ushering the mephit into the room.
> 
> "Uh...this a bad time?" Shazi asks warily, sensing her emotions.
> 
> ...



"Yes, this is a great temptation, and it would be much easier to accomplish than the alternative, too.  But, given our unique position and knowledge of the situation, I firmly believe that it is our duty and inescapable responsibility to do this cleansing work for the greater good of all those unknowing souls in the city whose lives will be spared by our destruction of the threat of the chaos beasts."

"I say this as much to convince MYSELF of the need to do it as for any other reason.   The Gods of Light know that I relish this task not at all, and I pray earnestly that we may be delivered from the burden of this fate."

OOC:  It's starting to look like we're ALL going to bitch and moan every step of the way  during the whole march to our own funerals.  See what you've done to us, IG?  You've reduced us to petulant, whining little girls.  Ain't you so PROUD??


----------



## jkason (Feb 27, 2009)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*

Shai frowns, sitting on the floor, Dyspeer curled up next to him.

"Well, I don't wanna let the whole town go gooey," he says, "but after all that, I'm sure not like to throw myself in for the full clean up, that's for sure. Look where it got Rokelsh.

"We told the magistrate we'd bring him proof, so I say that's what we do, and we let him sort out what to do next his own self."

A sudden notion seems to take Shai. Dyspeer, seeming to sense the change in his human, sits up, alert.

"Now, ya know, seems to me that white-plume fellow was a good friend of the magistrate. Ought to make him the best chance for proof, I think, either 'cause he sees one of the critters, or if he gets a crazy notion, 'cause he _turns into_ one of 'em."

Dyspeer lets out a distressed whine, and Shai breaks a grin. "I don't mean push him at the thing, Dys. But he seems like the sort might be overconfident. Besides, the priest gave us what we need to keep him from changing all the way. That don't mean he couldn't learn a lesson by being afeared of the change, yeah? Might even make him more eager to tell his friend the magistrate."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 27, 2009)

"I suspect that white plume and mgister are up to their ncks in some other scam, but if white plume were to accidently dissappear, the magister might be convinced to expose white plumes scam.

hey sis, I am sure that not evey one in this town deserves to turn gooy, so something does need to be done. We also encountered undead, i wonder if white plume might have somthing todo with that....


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 27, 2009)

Talashia shakes her head and thumps the staff against the floor. 

"The undead came from this. Remember? There was a sprite using it. And no, I wasn't being serious when I said we shouldn't save the city."

She takes a deep breath and releases it as a sigh.

"No, white-plume is more likely involved with the kobolds, and the vanishing of the former owner of the magic store. Which might explain the magistrate's reaction. He'd naturally be worried about anyone poking around down there...but the chaos beasts would be a threat to them too, so having people like us kill a score or so would suit them just fine."

"As long as we die in the end, of course," she adds with a smirk.


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 28, 2009)

Dyspeer starts as Talashia pounds the staff onto the floor.  Shaimon Hu'u notices the wolf's ears lay back as the wizard continues on with her speech, and he follows the wolf's gaze to the far corner of the room, in front of the door.

A light begins to grow seemingly out of nowhere, and starts to take shape before Shai can speak.  Dyspeer's low growl is enough to grab the others' attention, as they turn in time to see the large skeletal materialize from nothing.

[sblock=OOC]Sorry guys.  I tried to resist, I really did!  But, it was just so... there!

Here's the initiative in case you want to fight.  Keep in mind, you don't have to; it's technically an ally since Talashia summoned it. 

18 Uulark
17 Talashia
17 Troll Skeleton
15 Buurt
7 Shai
7 Dyspeer
5 Rogash
4 Caerwyn
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Feb 28, 2009)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric7, AC18,FF15,T13, HP28?/35*

Uulark remains where he is, but brings his spear into a defensive posture.

"Talashia, did you do that on _purpose_?  You did do that, didn't you?"


----------



## Scotley (Feb 28, 2009)

*Rogash*

"No I'd not see the whole city turned to goo either, its ju..
Gods!" He reaches for his axe. "You can control that thing can't you girl?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 28, 2009)

Caerwyn draws steel, then aims his weapon toward the troll skeleton. "Talashia, even I know this is no time for pranks. "


----------



## Friadoc (Feb 28, 2009)

Buurt says nothing, for the moment, and just remains calm and collected. While the skeleton's appear surprised him, the half-orc is doing his best to now show it.


----------



## jkason (Mar 1, 2009)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*

Shai jumps to his feet, though he quickly realizes the source of the new creature. A quick click of the druid's tongue brings Dyspeer to heel, though his ears remain tight against his head.

"Talashia, the last thing we need is more ..."

Dyspeer sits suddenly at an obvious change in his human's body language.

"Talashia, you know more about magic critters than me. Can the gooey ones turn one of ... those into goo?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 1, 2009)

jkason said:


> Shai jumps to his feet, though he quickly realizes the source of the new creature. A quick click of the druid's tongue brings Dyspeer to heel, though his ears remain tight against his head.
> 
> "Talashia, the last thing we need is more ..."
> 
> ...




"Shai, are you suggesting that my sister use an evil device to do dirty work? I would rather she set that thing aginst that crowd out there, then anything. but evil is still evil no matter how mudh good it may seem to bring about.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 1, 2009)

Talashia frowns in confusion at all the commotion, and starts to look around.

"What are you all blathering abou..."

On seeing the skeleton she actually emits a startled, and oddly girlish, shriek and jumps back a step. After a second, when it doesn't move, she calms down and puts her free hand over her heart.

"Gods...I didn't mean to do that," she breathes. "Usually there's a command word, or an act of will needed to use a device like this. Who in their right mind would make it possible to -accidentally- summon something like that?"

She looks around at Shai then and shakes her head.

"But no. As far as I understand, the undead would only be affected by things that affect...well, things that aren't alive, like doors and tables. They're just bones and flesh animated by magic. A chaos beast could no more change one of them than it could the flagstones under it."

Talashia focuses on the skeleton she'd accidentally called into the world and makes a shooing gesture. "Go away now," she urges it. "Begone! I...send you back!"


----------



## Leif (Mar 2, 2009)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric7, AC18,FF15,T13, HP28?/35*

"I am certainly not the one that would be expected to voice this idea first, gods preserve and keep me, but, Talashia, if you can summon a few of those undead beings whenever you like, then that may provide us just the edge we need against the chaos beasts.  Ordinarily, I don't hold much truck with disturbing the sleep of the dearly departed, but it is a plan that is difficult to easily dismiss when you consider the aberrations that we face."


----------



## Leif (Mar 2, 2009)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric7, AC18,FF15,T13, HP28/35*

After thinking for a few moments more, Uulark chimes up again:  You know, come to think of it, I can actually call up a few zombies to engage the beasts hand-to-hand while we stand back and attack from a safer distance.  And it is entirely possible, if not downright likely, that the undead would also be immune to the horrific effects of the chaos beast's touch, as well... I would need to lay my hands upon some small black agate gems to complete the spell properly, however."


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 2, 2009)

Oh!  Is that a quest?!


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 2, 2009)

Talashia gives Uulark a sour look.

"First, the ritual you're talking about doesn't summon undead from nothing. It animates a dead body, and is considered an abomination by the gods of light. Do you really think your patron overlord would grant you such a spell, or not hold you to account for casting it?" And second, I already said that the undead would NOT be subject to the chaos transformation.

She actually seems about to thump the staff again, then catches herself and actually snatches it away from the floor suspiciously.

"We need to plan our next move. Does anyone know where we might get a plan or map of the known sewer system besides the magistrate's office? I'm sure it won't be complete, but anything to cut down on our workload will be welcome."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 2, 2009)

"I do not know directly, but I might know someone who knows someone that has a brother who ..." at this time he stops and says, "well, you get the idea. I need to find a bar at lunch time. right now, iIneed a bow and some good arrows and toget away from _here_."









*OOC:*


 has all of the lute loot been distributed to all the persons here?


----------



## jkason (Mar 2, 2009)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



Scott DeWar said:


> "Shai, are you suggesting that my sister use an evil device to do dirty work? I would rather she set that thing aginst that crowd out there, then anything. but evil is still evil no matter how mudh good it may seem to bring about.




Shai cowers a bit at the chastisement.

"I didn't mean it were good, but I thought, you know, if the goo critters are bad, and the skellies are bad but can't turn into goo, maybe if we set 'em on each other, there'd be less bad when it was all done. We don't want to sell the staff 'cause we don't know who might use it, but if there's enough chaos critters down there, maybe we could burn out the staff, which cleans out the goo *and* the undead, so then there's no more evil left."

He smiles sheepishly as he ends, hoping his "evil math" adds up to someone more than just him.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 2, 2009)

caerwyn just frowns and shakes his head, "this is giveing me a headache.I cannot condone that kind of action. What Talie did was an accident i am sure. As much as i wish things would work out, I am afraid two wrongs do not make a right."


----------



## Leif (Mar 2, 2009)

Shayuri said:


> Talashia gives Uulark a sour look.
> "First, the ritual you're talking about doesn't summon undead from nothing. It animates a dead body, and is considered an abomination by the gods of light. Do you really think your patron overlord would grant you such a spell, or not hold you to account for casting it?" And second, I already said that the undead would NOT be subject to the chaos transformation.



"You forget, Dear, Sweet Lady," says Uulark with as much sickly sweet, oozing saccharine as he can muster in his voice, "That I do not limit myself to one patron, but call upon the divinity of a host of patrons.  So, yes, I think I can do this thing.  As for the ultimate results, I am uncertain, but I might well be willing to risk it if our ultimate goal was clearly and irreproachably good."


----------



## Scotley (Mar 5, 2009)

*Rogash*

The dwarf relaxes visibly after the undead is banished. "This matter puts me in a quandry at best. I believe in the logic of 'fight fire with fire' and 'the enemy of my enemy' business, but I still don't much care for summoning or raising the dead." He fingers a braid of his beard as he considers. "Tell me this, is that staff of limited uses? I mean if you call up enough dead will it eventually fail and be useless to anyone else? That's a worthy reason for us to us it now as far as I'm concerned."


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 6, 2009)

OOC: Everyone still with us?


----------



## Friadoc (Mar 6, 2009)

industrygothica said:


> OOC: Everyone still with us?




OOC

I'm here and I saw, in another thread, that Shayuri is just getting over being sick the past few days, which could explain silence from that end.


----------



## jkason (Mar 6, 2009)

OOC: I'm around.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 6, 2009)

Rogash interrupts whatever reply Talashia was working up to spew back at Uulark, and from the look in her eye it might be for the best that he does. At his question she gives him a brief annoyed look, but nods.

"Yes, staves like this have limited magic. Once the magic stored in them runs out it will be an ordinary carved tree branch. Suitable for helping old men walk, and little else."

She gives Uulark a pointed glare. "I'll leave whatever you can or can't do between you and your benefactors then. As for the rest of us, we should either head to the sewers, or concentrate on the plumed man...one or the other. Splitting attention only makes it likely to fail at both."


----------



## jkason (Mar 6, 2009)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*

"I vote white plume, then," he says. I still don't know for sure what happened to Loddie or Vardi or Duran, but I'm thinkin' he knows 'bout at least one, and we owe him a little more personal for what he did ... out there," the large man gestures in the direction of the carnival, though it's hesitant, as if somehow merely pointing toward the atrocity might call it back in front of them.

"I know the chaos critters are big big nasties, but it's sounding more and more like that magistrate just wants us to up and disappear. He wouldn't take the word of a town priest as to what was down there; I'm not sure he's like to take anything we show him as proof. And if we're not--" here Shai nods to the undead staff, though he stops from whatever he was going to say, looking sheepishly at Caerwyn.

"Well," he says, "without a lot of help, I'm not sure how many more we can take on, anyway. Maybe if we get to the bottom of the magistate's secrets, we can either use that for gettin' his help or get him outta his office and get someone who really gives two tics 'bout this town."


----------



## Leif (Mar 6, 2009)

Shayuri said:


> Rogash interrupts whatever reply Talashia was working up to spew back at Uulark, and from the look in her eye it might be for the best that he does. At his question she gives him a brief annoyed look, but nods.
> 
> "Yes, staves like this have limited magic. Once the magic stored in them runs out it will be an ordinary carved tree branch. Suitable for helping old men walk, and little else."
> 
> She gives Uulark a pointed glare. "I'll leave whatever you can or can't do between you and your benefactors then. As for the rest of us, we should either head to the sewers, or concentrate on the plumed man...one or the other. Splitting attention only makes it likely to fail at both."




Despite her 'pointed glare' and icy demeanor, Uulark looks at Talashia with a broad smile and sugar and gumdrops in his eyes.  "Thank you, Dear Lady, for not pronouncing a dire judgment upon me and my faith.  {  [Aside, _sotto voce_] (I was SOO worried, too!)  }  But, quite surprisingly, I find myself in total agreement with your assessment of our situation and our next course of action.  As for the particulars thereof, I would tend to agree with Shaimon both because I believe him to be correct, and also because I tend to favor facing more chaos beasts later rather than sooner."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 6, 2009)

jkason;4698143[color=plum said:
			
		

> "I know the chaos critters are big big nasties, but it's sounding more and more like that magistrate just wants us to up and disappear. He wouldn't take the word of a town priest as to what was down there; I'm not sure he's like to take anything we show him as proof. And if we're not--"[/color] here Shai nods to the undead staff, though he stops from whatever he was going to say, looking sheepishly at Caerwyn.
> 
> "Well," he says, "without a lot of help, I'm not sure how many more we can take on, anyway. Maybe if we get to the bottom of the magistate's secrets, we can either use that for gettin' his help or get him outta his office and get someone who really gives two tics 'bout this town."




Caerwyn looks to  Shai and wonders what he was going to say. his attention is shortlives as he seems torn between which is more important.

"I only wonder what those two are really up to. those creatures hopefully will stay in the sewers while we are out., so I can only vote as to finding out what white plume and city boy are doing in their spare time. Or by Kord they just might create more trouble then what we can deal with. the chaos creatures are known. their location is known. the room of mutilated bodies is known ... wait. we never mentioned that room of pillers covered with dead bodies to the magister did we? i wonder if they have any thing to do with that?"


----------



## Scotley (Mar 7, 2009)

"I must agree, we should stay together and concentrate our power. What do we know of White Plume's location?"


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 12, 2009)

"No, Caerwyn," Talashia tells him reprovingly, "I didn't see any reason to tell them about that."

"As for where the plumed fellow is, last we saw he was at the Carnival. Shazi's keeping an eye on him, but there's no reason we can't go back and watch to see where he goes next. Just try to be discrete, or he'll see you and change his routine."


----------



## Friadoc (Mar 13, 2009)

Buurt flashes Talashia a tooth grin, as well as a wink, and says, "I think those of us with skills in discretion might want advise from someone who doesn't accidentally release skeletons from magic sticks."

Chuckling slightly, Buurt continues, "The more and more I see of how this town acts, the less I care about it. If not for the fact I was raised well, imparted with manners by good parents and folk, I'd not even be enticed to help them."

"I've a feeling that the chaos below is connect more to the surface than we think," adds Buurt. "What lies below is a different danger than above, but we need to figure out ending which will end both troubles. It's a gut feeling, but I think fighting the chaos below is like trying to dam up a flood plane with a small spade."


----------



## Leif (Mar 13, 2009)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric7, AC18,FF15,T13, HP28/35*

"It seems to me that the chaos beasts below our feet are more of a symptom rather than the root of the problem.  I think we are best advised to do as Talashia suggests and keep and eye on the villain that we know, with the white plumage, and hope he leads us to other villains that we are not sure of yet."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 13, 2009)

"sis, you don't think I was suggestint that we tell him do you?" never mind. dont answer  that. I would agree witht eh both of you guys. leave the chaos beasts, find white plume and then feed him to the chaos beasts. " He looks at his sister with a smirk on his face.


----------



## Leif (Mar 13, 2009)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric7, AC18,FF15,T13, HP35/35*

Uulark excuses himself from the rest of the group for a moment, and withraws to a secluded corner where he can cast _Cure Light Wounds_ on himself.  Finally going to get rid of that nasty lingering damage!

Cure Light, 1d8+5=8 cure light on Uulark's own self (1d8+5=8)  so Uulark is fully healed again, since he was only down 7.


----------



## jkason (Mar 13, 2009)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*

"Right, then," Shai says with a ridiculously big grin. "We all agreed on something, did you see that?" Though such a statement might seem sarcastic from some, Shai is clearly, entirely sincere in his joy and surprise at this. Dyspeer nudges his hand, bumping the druid out of his reverie.

"We should go now, then, before we figure out there's something new to argue about." With that, Shai heads out the door, down the stairs, and starts back for where they last saw White Plume.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 13, 2009)

Caerwyn follows, but adds, "I better go just to keep you out of trouble." the smirk he gave his sister seems to not have left , yet.


----------



## Leif (Mar 14, 2009)

*Uulark Simental, Cleric7, AC18,FF15,T13, HP35/35*

The newly reinvigorated Uulark follows Shaimon and Caerwyn, spear in hand.

"Looks like I won't be keeping my newfound health for very long!  Oh, well, into the breach we go!  Talashia, Rogash, are you going to join us?"


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 14, 2009)

Those Left Behind, Chapter 3​


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 14, 2009)

*OOC:*


 * Waves a fond goodbye to a fun filled and well crafted chapter*


----------



## Scotley (Mar 14, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> * Waves a fond goodbye to a fun filled and well crafted chapter*




You are a sick man sir! Fun-filled? Didn't a former party member just get drawn and quartered? Didn't another get turned into a chaos beast that we had to slay? Well crafted engaging? Absolutely! Fun-filled? Not so much.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 14, 2009)

*OOC:*


 hey kid, ooc means out of character. that means as a person. in other words I enjoyed it as a person. the game as a whole. if friadoc has enjoyed it this far, then that means the gming of it.... oh fooy, you knew whqat i ment!


----------

